# My V6RUL Blog..



## V6RUL

V6T build thread

There is a very large and comprehensive parts list including all manner of strange named components.
There will be no need for water/meth or NOS...for now.. :roll: 
All hot parts, exh manifold, DP and GT3582 will be black ceramic coated to keep the heat down in the bay.
To preseve the DSG i will be using a performance clutch from the States to help control the torque is delivered.

Enjoy..












































































































The top end has already been done with a stage 3 head and sodium filled valves, titanium springs and decent plugs for now.
Hi lift fast road cams have been installed with the head.
Obv i will update as and when things start to happen,
Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

Knew you would see sense eventually and fit a TURBO :lol:

Best of luck with the build mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## robokn

Looking good Steve, watching with interest :wink: :wink:


----------



## stu_tt

wow, this is gonna be interesting.................looking forward to following this thread. Good luck, hope it turns out to be awesome !

stu


----------



## bigsyd

now then....this has got interesting 8) 8) 8) i will take you up Steve on a run out in yours, so i can see the before and after


----------



## stevebeechTA

This is looking exciting, cant wait. Good luck mate 8)


----------



## les

Welcome to the world of turbos. I knew you would see sense sooner or later Steve :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

Thats amazing how much you can get for £120 - thats how much you told your wife it was,yeah????
As its on the kitchen floor I presume she knows  
How did we all know that this was brewing :wink: 
Cant wait for finished car to appear but I suppose you're more eager
Might have to sell the 10pots eh?
Graham


----------



## triplefan

I'm sure it will be awesome when finished, hope everything goes well for you.

Shame you are doing it on the cheap, with only one turbo :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

I pray and hope it all works straight from the box for you mate. You'll be the first...


----------



## Matt P

Please don't do it, the Large Hadron Collider already keeps me awake at night :lol:


----------



## smarties24

Will definitly be looking at this thread very closely! Good luck with it all steve and let's hope you don't get any problems or complications on the way! Best of luck with it mate!!!


----------



## Hark

Great to see mate. Very interesting.


----------



## Gone

We all like to stoke the flames of the V6 vs. turbo debate but this looks like a really exciting project brewing Steve, cheers for sharing it with us. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Hallyfella

So you have finally gone to the Dark Side !! Good luck with the build , keep the daily updates coming with pics . 
You might have to lose your Musketeer status !! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Thanks guys for the nice comments.
Hopefully it wont be long before the next update.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well, the car is provisionally booked in for the 18th Aug as this ties up with my new job in Macedonia. I will be away for a number of weeks which will finance the build. I will update the front posting as it goes along as the indie knows im posting updates here.
The build requires a significant amount of mods to achieve the goal but i have a number of specific requirements for this build and we will see if they can be achived.. :roll: 
Firstly, everything will be stripped out and sandblasted or cleaned, blank canvas springs to mind, so lets start with a clean one.
Secondly, all emission stuff will be stripped out and binned.
Thirdly, headlight washer system will be stripped out to allow for the water to air cooler and oil coolers to have free air.
Fourthly, Milltek exhaust system to be dismantled and boxed up, for sale. If you have seen my system, it is a special one for the TT.
Fifth, air inlet plenum will be surplus and i will either sell or CF it via forum member, offers.
Sixth, air inlet maybe redundant cos of the revised air inlet which will be up for sale, best N/A mod ive done.
Seventh, engine compartment to be treated with a heat protective coating. I hate heat.. :evil: 
Eight, ancillary pipework to be rellocated away from the hot zone ie brake lines and AC 
Nineth, all hot parts to be black ceramic coated.
Tenth, all new tubing to be stealth black, origonal tubing to be replaced if rqd.
Eleventh, diffs to be checked for suitability for a BT build and replaced if ness with improved items. 
Twelfth, once the build has been done, suspension is to be revised to allow for best corner weights.
Thirteenth, respray or wrap is on the cards after i visit Syd for headlight polishing. He doesnt know yet.. :roll:

I should imagine that i will have at least 20 requirements as above.
Depending on how the build go's i may be converting the DSG to manual but im trying my best to keep it as its 8)
I may be away for between 4 and 12 weeks, to be advised but i will be updating as progress gets to me. 
Steve


----------



## SteveTDCi

thats going to be one hell of an engine when complete ! doesn't the new S4 run the DSG box with higher torque limits? I'll assume if you've got this far you already know whats capable from the DSG, remaps uprated clutch packs etc, this ed 30 runs reasonably high power 

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 823.0.html

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 083.0.html


----------



## Guest

Wow Steve, that's automotive porn. I'm not sure I know what half that stuff does, but I like the look of it! :wink:

Please be the one who ends the V6 vs 1.8T debate in style by making a successful V6 turbo. All the best

Doug


----------



## Charlie

Yeah baby now that is what I am talking about etc etc - don't know how I have missed this thread :-(

I am most certainly not going to be throwing down the Santa Pod gauntlet now - my 50p's will be staying stuffed at the bottom of my pocket.

May be looking to do another Santa Pod in September but guess you won't be able to make it [smiley=bigcry.gif] yeay  

Good luck with it all buddy and particularly going to Macedonia 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers guys for the comments.
If you do things right from the start there is a better chance of longevity and less problems.
Im pretty confident the spec will be fine and my only concern is over the DSG, she will be getting a new clutch that will cope with the power. The DSG will be reprogrammed to accept 500lb/ft but this is taking the box to the max and will probably be just a matter of time before it may give me some issues. I have sourced a 4 motion uprated box for the future but i will see how i get on with old faithful for now.
Charlie, if your planning on another Pod i would love to come bearing in mind that the project build plan is that the TT will be under the knife for 3 weeks and will then need running in and retuning again. September end/Oct may be feasible for me, fingers crossed.
Steve


----------



## Guest

This project should be named "The Half-Veyron". :wink:

I know it sounds like a wrestling move, but it's quite awesome to think of the end result as having genuine supercar power and more than half that of THE hypercar!

Doug


----------



## V6RUL

Doug Short said:


> This project should be named "The Half-Veyron". :wink:
> 
> I know it sounds like a wrestling move, but it's quite awesome to think of the end result as having genuine supercar power and more than half that of THE hypercar!
> 
> Doug


I dont know whether to take offence or not.
Veyron
Veyrog
VeyroTT
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Hi Steve

So the parts have arrived. I have to agree with you that the DSG is the biggest concern. Certainly going to be interesting to see the build pictures again. I hope it all goes well.

Will I get another drive when it's all done; just to compare it mine and to make sure there is a real power increase! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> So the parts have arrived. I have to agree with you that the DSG is the biggest concern. Certainly going to be interesting to see the build pictures again. I hope it all goes well.
> 
> Will I get another drive when it's all done; just to compare it mine and to make sure there is a real power increase! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: dont know about driving her but i may let you ride gunshot.
Steve


----------



## murkedTT

this is gonna be a daily driver??


----------



## V6RUL

murkedTT said:


> this is gonna be a daily driver??


For as long as im in the country it will be my daily drive, most of the time.
Steve


----------



## murkedTT

nice. looks like a legit build. looking forward to seeing it running


----------



## shshivji

Good luck with it pal, looking forward to seeing the progress and when its finished  . You've gotta take me out in it when its done :roll:

Shak


----------



## Charlie

Stevey baby, having checked the events the most suitable date for SP is the 18th September - although I think it would be worth rearranging the date as I am sure a lot of people would be keen to see you have a go once run in - so maybe October 24th or 31st as that would hopefully give you more time to get it run in and iron out any gremlins - what dya reckon you up for another Team Cheve event 

Charlie


----------



## AnthonyTT

good luck with thr project steve, really hope it goes smoothly  lol seeing that turbo makes me want my skyline again.....damn!


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Stevey baby, having checked the events the most suitable date for SP is the 18th September - although I think it would be worth rearranging the date as I am sure a lot of people would be keen to see you have a go once run in - so maybe October 24th or 31st as that would hopefully give you more time to get it run in and iron out any gremlins - what dya reckon you up for another Team Cheve event
> 
> Charlie


Either should be ok and i will give you 2 seconds on your time for the usual bet, if you think you are man enough..  
SteV6T


----------



## T3RBO

Certainly sounds like you have a good plan :wink:

Why are you losing the exhaust and what is replacing it?


----------



## lego man

Hey Steve,

Looking good!

I see you have taken the blue pill !

What's with the rs4 management ?

Lego


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> I see you have taken the blue pill !
> 
> What's with the rs4 management ?
> 
> Lego


The RS4 ECU has more I/O [ inputs and outputs ] available over the stock TT ECU. As it uses this extra I/O capacity to look after the twin turbo of the RS4 range.
This will allow the torque to be variably controlled to allow for a smoother curve, instead of wham bam.
My current 6 branch Milltek,Milltek Sports Cats,non res section and res section are a combination of 6 into 2 and 2 into 1 which will not fit the new setup as the exhaust manifold is a single output style. A custom style will be rqd so maybe Pipeworx may be invited to see what they can do.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Jeff will look after you down at pipewerx m8, i was on the phone to him yesterday quizzing him over some things (i need a new project  ) if your car is off the road and you need to visit them, just give us a shout and i will pick you up and we can go down


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Jeff will look after you down at pipewerx m8, i was on the phone to him yesterday quizzing him over some things (i need a new project  ) if your car is off the road and you need to visit them, just give us a shout and i will pick you up and we can go down


Cheers, thanks for the offer Syd. 
I have access to another vehicle so i should be ok.
I think you should build and sell QS seat delete kits as youve already got yours as a template.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stevey baby, having checked the events the most suitable date for SP is the 18th September - although I think it would be worth rearranging the date as I am sure a lot of people would be keen to see you have a go once run in - so maybe October 24th or 31st as that would hopefully give you more time to get it run in and iron out any gremlins - what dya reckon you up for another Team Cheve event
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Either should be ok and i will give you 2 seconds on your time for the usual bet, if you think you are man enough..
> SteV6T
Click to expand...

After last time I think I will stick to observing this time - and yes I am a little girl 

Charlie


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> So the parts have arrived. I have to agree with you that the DSG is the biggest concern. Certainly going to be interesting to see the build pictures again. I hope it all goes well.
> 
> Will I get another drive when it's all done; just to compare it mine and to make sure there is a real power increase! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: dont know about driving her but i may let you ride gunshot.
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thought so... gunshot a must Steve!!!


----------



## Marco34

shshivji said:


> Good luck with it pal, looking forward to seeing the progress and when its finished  . You've gotta take me out in it when its done :roll:
> 
> Shak


 :lol: Get in the queue! Steve - start charging a fiver a go!


----------



## lego man

Steve,

I have seen some 3.2s with turbo kits, and some have a turbo charge pipe running underneath the engine (sump area).

Do you know what your kit consists of because this may be a problem to the mk1 TT 3.2.

Just a thought.

LEGO


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have seen some 3.2s with turbo kits, and some have a turbo charge pipe running underneath the engine (sump area).
> 
> Do you know what your kit consists of because this may be a problem to the mk1 TT 3.2.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> LEGO


Know what you mean Si but i think there is enough room to go round the side of the engine and if not then there is over the top.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ive been to Autograph today to check all is ok as i wont be seeing them now untill i get back from Macedonia.
1. They are just waiting for the TT now, so they can strip it down.
2. All ordered parts are in. Some will be ordered once they have the TT.
3. New exhaust manifold to be offered up to allow measurements of the DP to be taken to allow for ceramic coating to be done. 
4. ASAP they will check trueness of the cylinder run out and make a decision on whether standard size pistons will be ok. Cheers Leg..
5. OEM ECU will be reflashed with the RS4 setup. Tweaks to be done later in the build.
6. Engine and compartment will be cleaned and emissions control will be stripped out.
7. Engine rebuilt incl new clutch.
8. OEM pipework relocation where rqd.
9. Engine in.
10. Swirl pot and Water/Air intercooler installed and a few more bits and pieces incl personal requirements ie boost, off switch.
11. Exhaust is to be de-cat, straight through to the Milltek back box, provision has been made to add 1 or 2 centre section mufflers to keep the noise down. This will be a bespoke centre system that will be made locally.
12. Tuning. Running in and then final tune.
13. Build time total is est at 3 weeks but i have told them i will be back in 5.. Lets see.
I have faith in these guys as they do work for the other tuning guys incl Awesome and Storm, so lets see if they can produce the goods first time.
They have been around for a while on the VAG scene doing the Veyrog project for Evo mag and MK4 R32s its time to see if they can, walk the walk.
What do they have to loose apart from their rep, as everyone knows thats what generates sales.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## cowboybebop

Awesome

8)


----------



## V6RUL

She was picked up yesterday.
I will keep the build thread updated as changes happen.
Steve


----------



## kettle

steve wont you want your spoiler back on to keep her on the road with all that power!


----------



## V6RUL

kettle said:


> steve wont you want your spoiler back on to keep her on the road with all that power!


Erm, spoiler. Oh yes. Ive got an order in for a motorised one as advertised by Stevie VSPURS.
Steve


----------



## kw_maher

When you say Autograph..
Is this Burnley Car Audio? Jumped in on Gumpert?


----------



## V6RUL

kw_maher said:


> When you say Autograph..
> Is this Burnley Car Audio? Jumped in on Gumpert?


Yeah, ive used them for most of my upgrades.
Small but friendly.
Steve


----------



## SteviedTT

Hope your getting your mechanics to take plenty of pics of the build while your away mate? I love builds like this and pics are a must. Good luck with it all.


----------



## V6RUL

SteviedTT said:


> Hope your getting your mechanics to take plenty of pics of the build while your away mate? I love builds like this and pics are a must. Good luck with it all.


They are under orders to take pics, its mandatory.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steve,
Silly question but have they ever done anything like this in the past, as the V6 is a quirky beast,
lots of tuners have had a go and not succeeded, the one I spoke to a very experienced tuner said 
it was a project that needed a shed load of modifications to get it just right


----------



## country boy

I've got a mate who used to work for a company that did the HPA V6 turbo conversions and he still looks after one of the cars he built at his new business. From speaking to him i was under the impression that it was a fairly straightforward conversion,basically bolt all the bits on,run a head gasket spacer to lower the compression ratio and download there map.I know i've made this sound like a piece of cake but it definetly seems easier than the 1.8t big turbo builds. Having been out in a Golf R32 with the HPA conversion running circa 420bhp let me reassure you that your in for one hell of a ride :twisted: i've been in some quick cossies and a skyline running similar power but the Golf was in another league,no peaky turbo power just a constant surge from the minute it kicks in to the redline with no drop off at all.Good luck with it 8)


----------



## V6RUL

From a mechanical point of view it is an easy build and getting the product selection correct is the most important factor.
Im not going cheap on anything and this is a build that will have longevity built into it as long as i dont go extreme.
The extent to which im going is shown in the need to do a lot of ancillary pipework mods and to treat the engine bay with heat resistance before the engine goes back in. Ive even asked that tiewraps are not used where possible as heat will eventually perish them.
The difficult part of the build will be the tuning. The RS4 map will be custom tuned to look after boost pressure [1.2 bar ] and to control the torque curve of the power delivery to the DSG. Im also having a boost kill switch fitted to allow me to minimise boost if i have to lend the car out.
These tuners are very experienced and have done a number of turbo builds to all manner of cars.
In the past they have tuned cars for tuners who have been having problems with builds.
They understand how a car works and what is needed to make it perform better safely. 
They havnt done a TT 3.2 before but they have done R32s and the setup is similar/same.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Cool can't wait to see it in the flesh, just so many dodgy so called
tuning houses out there


----------



## jeff0000

Hi steve,
Since I`m a V6`er I will follow this very carefully, but did you not consider supercharging?
However, 520hp sounds good  
I want some.
Jeff


----------



## V6RUL

I initially looked into SC as MK4 owners do it but space is tighter in a TT and it would have to be mounted in a different way which would give heat issues so i eventually gave up on the idea. Storm and the VR6 specialist claim that it can be done but i didnt want to take the gamble.
Turbo was the only option left but heat is definately a factor i have to deal with.
Steve


----------



## markg33

looking forward for pic's etc,good luck.


----------



## markg33

oh and put some video links on when its up and running.


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers and will see what i can do about a vid or 2. I may be on the RR at Awesome GTI in a few weeks.
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

Good luck mate, all sounds good and well thought out by the sounds of it 8) looking forward to the pic's


----------



## Dash

I was always under the impression that turbos produced more heat that super chargers due to the use of exhaust gas?

Good luck. Candidate for the ultimate TT I think.


----------



## V6RUL

Dash said:


> I was always under the impression that turbos produced more heat that super chargers due to the use of exhaust gas?
> 
> Good luck. Candidate for the ultimate TT I think.


SCs run cool and Turbos run hot.
As mentioned in the build thread, heat is something i hate unless its on holiday.
The exhaust manifold,turbo and downpipe will be black ceramic coated to minimise the heat generated.
In addition i have asked that all ancillary pipework be re-routed to avoid heat transfer and that the engine bay is suitably heat protected where nes.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

My TT is now on the surgeons table and has been put to sleep for the next stage of the upgrades.
The indie i use, Autograph Cars have spent some time stripping my TT down this week ready to make room for the Turbo to be fitted.
I have already had a stage 3 head fitted and below are the bench test flow results before and after. These arent my results but another graph from a previous customer but the CNC machining creates the same results repeatedly.
The K factor is the air flow pressure which is at 10" water gauge and the valve lift opening in 50 thou increments for the inlet port and 100 thou increments for the exhaust port reveals the the air flow achieved in Cubic Feet per Minute. 
As you work out what to look for you will see that the inlet has some improvement and the exhaust flow has incresed greatly.
Due to emission regulations [ TUV ] VAG had to detune the exhaust cam and exhaust to allow better control over pollutants.
To do this VAG decreased the size of the exhaust manifold outlets and introduced a higher back pressure through the exhaust design till TUV regulations were met. So i have freed up the breathing of the head.
This will also improve spool up time of the turbo now there is improved exhaust flow..








The right hand column shows the inlet but more importantly the exhaust port impovements of the head..








This is the last normally aspirated pic before she goes through the change..
Bumper off and a few things disconnected to expose the beast..








Air inlet plenum chamber removed..she is starting to look naked..
The air inlet chamber will not be going back on as i will be using a short runner type instead and the engine top cover will be machine polished to stand out against the black of all the tubing.








Evaporator to be removed and put in the bin..
A more efficient method will be used to replace this and will appear later in the build.








Seconday air pump ready for removal and is going in the bin also..
I have toyed with the idea of removing the AC unit and all associated pipework to improve cooling efficiency, weight and pipework space but its staying as Autograph say the improvents of removal will be neglible compared to the power output.
Maybe in the future it will go, but for now its got a reprieve.








6 brach Milltek manifold ready for removal along with the rest of the Milltek system..
Some of the ancillary pipework will be re-routed or protected from the turbos heat. 








Side view with the exhaust manifolds removed..








Intake flap solenoid and vacuum chamber to be removed..








Test fit of the exhaust manifold befor re-profilling and black ceramic coating..
Its important to do the test fit and re-profilling now as it will damage the ceramic coating that will be applied if it is modified later.








This is the work done to date and i must say i didnt realise things were so so dirty or rusty.
Just getting rid of the dirt will lighten the car by 5kg.

Basically the next part of the build is to get the engine out and the three new VF Engineering engine mounts in.
These are the best on the market for the 3.2 engine and have to be installed next to allow alignment of the exhaust system as the new mounts sit in a slightly different position to OEM ones.

Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

But inside the ports of the head look spotless


----------



## V6RUL

Ok, a bit slow this week as 2 of the mechanics have been on holiday..
They are back now and have been disconnecting stuff and have got her ready for the 3 new engine/transmission mounts to arrive from VF Engneering to allow test fitting of the Exhaust manifold and downpipe before ceramic coating..
Transmission mount








Engine mount








Pendulum mount








These are the best on the market for the 3.2 that are within my price range.

The engine is out and waiting for the mounts to arrive..she is all alone.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] hope thats not the new chasis..








And here is her backside..she is having some torture by the look of that clamp.. :twisted: 








Here is the cause for concern..the highly underated :roll: DSG..looks complicated to me..









Well thats about all for this week up to now.
ps ive done a bumper swap with a Forum member for this..








Its already in the paint shop having the washer doors deleted and the fogs removed to improve breathing.
Im hoping the bigger grill will maximise air flow for cooling.
Steve


----------



## anthony_m

Great stuff so far steve!!!
looking forward to reading about its progress.  
anthony.


----------



## T3RBO

Nice little update :wink:


----------



## Charlie

Cool any ideas when it will be ready mate, as holding off organising another Santa Pod day until we know yours will be ready as it will be the star of the show, well after mine anyway  :lol:

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

We are all stars in the universe of life, some just want to try and burn brighter.

Should be around the end of Oct, i should think.
Steve


----------



## V4MMX

Great work Steve.

I am sure it will all be worth the wait!

If only I was allowed to have so much fun with my TT.

All the best and I will keep an eye on the progress!

Damian


----------



## lego man

Looking good Steve, Keep them photo postings !

Lego

PS you almost over took me in the garage section, running our of parts to add ! few more left up my sleeve ! now top of the tree again lol funny !


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> Looking good Steve, Keep them photo postings !
> 
> Lego
> 
> PS you almost over took me in the garage section, running our of parts to add ! few more left up my sleeve ! now top of the tree again lol funny !


OMG, you will be as slow as hell with all the parts youve doubled up on.. :lol: :lol: 
and a mod to remove the ashtray, i usually do that twice a week.. :lol: 
and i know you run big power but didnt realise you had to have 2 tax disc holders.. :roll:

Im going to count the flies on the windscreen next..  and i see you have modified bolds to bolts and even removed 1 set.

Wonder who is going to get to 200 first..prob VSP steve.
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Steve, Keep them photo postings !
> 
> Lego
> 
> PS you almost over took me in the garage section, running our of parts to add ! few more left up my sleeve ! now top of the tree again lol funny !
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you will be as slow as hell with all the parts youve doubled up on.. :lol: :lol:
> and a mod to remove the ashtray, i usually do that twice a week.. :lol:
> and i know you run big power but didnt realise you had to have 2 tax disc holders.. :roll:
> 
> Im going to count the flies on the windscreen next..  and i see you have modified bolds to bolts and even removed 1 set.
> 
> Wonder who is going to get to 200 first..prob VSP steve.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Lol Steve, Sez you who has a windscreen down as a mod ! lol Removed duplicates.

I am waiting to add some more after you! lol

As for Vspurs, not if I can help it ! We had this last year. Was well funny.

Wining in the Bhp levels though! Hopefully there will be 3 TTs over the 500 bhp mark soon. :wink:

Can I raise the bar to 600 bhp ? !


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Steve, Keep them photo postings !
> 
> Lego
> 
> PS you almost over took me in the garage section, running our of parts to add ! few more left up my sleeve ! now top of the tree again lol funny !
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you will be as slow as hell with all the parts youve doubled up on.. :lol: :lol:
> and a mod to remove the ashtray, i usually do that twice a week.. :lol:
> and i know you run big power but didnt realise you had to have 2 tax disc holders.. :roll:
> 
> Im going to count the flies on the windscreen next..  and i see you have modified bolds to bolts and even removed 1 set.
> 
> Wonder who is going to get to 200 first..prob VSP steve.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol Steve, Sez you who has a windscreen down as a mod ! lol Removed duplicates.
> 
> I am waiting to add some more after you! lol
> 
> As for Vspurs, not if I can help it ! We had this last year. Was well funny.
> 
> Wining in the Bhp levels though! Hopefully there will be 3 TTs over the 500 bhp mark soon. :wink:
> 
> Can I raise the bar to 600 bhp ? !
Click to expand...

I could lie and say the windscreen is rated for 800bhp.

Youve made a good start in resolving your doubling up..just need to sort out..
2 x Badgeless grill
De badged rear then all individual ones
How many towing eyes did you have? 2
Rods and Eurospec rods, oh dear, youve got a V8 under there
Arnt OEM coilpacks OEM

We will be able to see the wood for the trees soon.. :lol: 
As for the interior, it must look like the star ship enterprise.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## lego man

OMG, you will be as slow as hell with all the parts youve doubled up on.. :lol: :lol: 
and a mod to remove the ashtray, i usually do that twice a week.. :lol: 
and i know you run big power but didnt realise you had to have 2 tax disc holders.. :roll:

Im going to count the flies on the windscreen next..  and i see you have modified bolds to bolts and even removed 1 set.

Wonder who is going to get to 200 first..prob VSP steve.
Steve[/quote]

Lol Steve, Sez you who has a windscreen down as a mod ! lol Removed duplicates.

I am waiting to add some more after you! lol

As for Vspurs, not if I can help it ! We had this last year. Was well funny.

Wining in the Bhp levels though! Hopefully there will be 3 TTs over the 500 bhp mark soon. :wink:

Can I raise the bar to 600 bhp ? ![/quote]

I could lie and say the windscreen is rated for 800bhp.

Youve made a good start in resolving your doubling up..just need to sort out..
2 x Badgeless grill
De badged rear then all individual ones
How many towing eyes did you have? 2
Rods and Eurospec rods, oh dear, youve got a V8 under there
Arnt OEM coilpacks OEM

We will be able to see the wood for the trees soon.. :lol: 
As for the interior, it must look like the star ship enterprise.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

LOL

The de badge stuff I copied of your section. Thought it was a good idea, you did have 123 now only 116 mods ! Have you been cleaning up your section to !

Thanks for the snag list, I also added more. :roll: Almost forgot My Air-con removal !


----------



## lego man

OMG, you will be as slow as hell with all the parts youve doubled up on.. :lol: :lol: 
and a mod to remove the ashtray, i usually do that twice a week.. :lol: 
and i know you run big power but didnt realise you had to have 2 tax disc holders.. :roll:

Im going to count the flies on the windscreen next..  and i see you have modified bolds to bolts and even removed 1 set.

Wonder who is going to get to 200 first..prob VSP steve.
Steve[/quote]

Lol Steve, Sez you who has a windscreen down as a mod ! lol Removed duplicates.

I am waiting to add some more after you! lol

As for Vspurs, not if I can help it ! We had this last year. Was well funny.

Wining in the Bhp levels though! Hopefully there will be 3 TTs over the 500 bhp mark soon. :wink:

Can I raise the bar to 600 bhp ? ![/quote]

I could lie and say the windscreen is rated for 800bhp.

Youve made a good start in resolving your doubling up..just need to sort out..
2 x Badgeless grill
De badged rear then all individual ones
How many towing eyes did you have? 2
Rods and Eurospec rods, oh dear, youve got a V8 under there
Arnt OEM coilpacks OEM

We will be able to see the wood for the trees soon.. :lol: 
As for the interior, it must look like the star ship enterprise.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

LOL

The de badge stuff I copied of your section. Thought it was a good idea, you did have 123 now only 116 mods ! Have you been cleaning up your section to !

Thanks for the snag list, I also added more. :roll: Almost forgot My Air-con removal !

As for my seats, lol starship enterprise, I have new racing seats being installed before ADI :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Yep, tidied the garage and even grouped my badge delete as it looks a bit repetative. Also making way for a few more.
Im on the skint side at the mo, with whats going on, so there wont any additional upgrades in the near future.
So you can bask in the glory of being the No1 Changeling..  
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Yep, tidied the garage and even grouped my badge delete as it looks a bit repetative. Also making way for a few more.
> Im on the skint side at the mo, with whats going on, so there wont any additional upgrades in the near future.
> So you can bask in the glory of being the No1 Changeling..
> Steve


Lol I copied your delete ! lol

Lego


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, tidied the garage and even grouped my badge delete as it looks a bit repetative. Also making way for a few more.
> Im on the skint side at the mo, with whats going on, so there wont any additional upgrades in the near future.
> So you can bask in the glory of being the No1 Changeling..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Lol I copied your delete ! lol

Lego

Wish i could copy your power.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Fabian

Heya Steve, awesome thread and I am following it closely...
Just a question/suggestion, you are concerned about the heat factor, wouldn't it be a option to install a Osir front wheel screen with the air vent in it to get more cool air in your engine bay?


----------



## V6RUL

Fabian said:


> Heya Steve, awesome thread and I am following it closely...
> Just a question/suggestion, you are concerned about the heat factor, wouldn't it be a option to install a Osir front wheel screen with the air vent in it to get more cool air in your engine bay?


Cheers for the comments, i was going to leave the TT totally standard but thought it was a bit quiet on here, so i decided to spice things up. Can you post a link as i dont know what your trying to identify.. :? 
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, tidied the garage and even grouped my badge delete as it looks a bit repetative. Also making way for a few more.
> Im on the skint side at the mo, with whats going on, so there wont any additional upgrades in the near future.
> So you can bask in the glory of being the No1 Changeling..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I copied your delete ! lol
> 
> Lego
> 
> Wish i could copy your power.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Here is a link of a mk1 TT 3.2 running a HPA kit. 



Hopefully you wish will come true, the only problem I can see is that the garage you have taken your car to have never done this type of turbo conversion to a TT. :? and tuning can become a issue.

Where did they get 520 bhp figure from? turbo spec?

Lego


----------



## Fabian

stevecollier said:


> Fabian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Steve, awesome thread and I am following it closely...
> Just a question/suggestion, you are concerned about the heat factor, wouldn't it be a option to install a Osir front wheel screen with the air vent in it to get more cool air in your engine bay?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the comments, i was going to leave the TT totally standard but thought it was a bit quiet on here, so i decided to spice things up. Can you post a link as i dont know what your trying to identify.. :?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Here is the link
http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM1EB


----------



## V6RUL

Fabian said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Steve, awesome thread and I am following it closely...
> Just a question/suggestion, you are concerned about the heat factor, wouldn't it be a option to install a Osir front wheel screen with the air vent in it to get more cool air in your engine bay?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the comments, i was going to leave the TT totally standard but thought it was a bit quiet on here, so i decided to spice things up. Can you post a link as i dont know what your trying to identify.. :?
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the link
> http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=TTM1EB
Click to expand...

They are for the 1.8. The V6 doesnt have intercoolers in the wings. Nice try though.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Hi Steve, i know you are concerned about heat for your new build and the magazine i read (Redline), have tried and tested various methods of keeping heat away. One way was using a heat shield for your turbo it looks like a chainmail tea cozy for your turbo, they thought this worked great it helped with spool up and kept inlet temps down, a company called Nimbus Motorsport does them. They also thought exhaust heat wrap (fancy tape) work well and was a cheap method but with the ceramic coating you prob won't need this. Lastly water injectors are a good method really good for inlet temps but a pain in the arse to get right. I know you will prob know of most of these but i thought it might help just in case.


----------



## V6RUL

Im going to try the ceramic coating and some pipework rerouting as a first solution and take it from there.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Thats probably the route i would take, ceramic coating your exhaust got a big thumbs up as well. they said it made the exhaust a little quieter but worked well.


----------



## V6RUL

ceramic is a way of maximising protection whilst maximising space,
cheers for the comments.
steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well, its that time of the week again when the indie has sent an update of whats happening.
The Turbo,manifold and DP have been sent away for ceramic coating after having their test fit with the new engine mounts.

The block has been stripped down with regards to external components and beheaded [to be put in a nice warm place]..









Sump cover whipped off to expose the oil pickup and other oily stuff..









Oil pick up removed to be stripped down and inspected for wear. It will be re-used if its still good..









The crank thingy with other stuff bolted to it..









Fancy needing help to count to six.. :roll: Pistons and rods..heading for the bin..









A new mod..6 bottle wine rack.
The bores have been checked and there is no wear or grooving. Best bores theyve seen..









Another view of the crank and end..looks like its made of gold..should be, its costing enough.. :lol: 









Well, you dont see that to often. Now wheres the pedals.
Both chains and tensioners are going to be replaced anyway as its better to do it now rather than later..









The block is now degreased and clean, it will be painted over the weekend.
The rocker cover will be sent off to a machine shop to get some polishing treatment.
They will look at starting to rebuild the engine next week with the new shinny stuff thats waiting to go to a new home.

Steve


----------



## anthony_m

Great stuff so far Steve.  
anthony.


----------



## markg33

looking forward to the end product,no doubt not as much as you :lol: ,cant wait to see the finished pics and hopefully a video,to see and hear the beast :twisted:


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

What big end bearings are you going to use Steve? Better make sure they're sputtered or they won't live. Weak point on these engines at higher pressures.

A heatshield is preferable to ceramic as ceramic will a) increase the temperature of the manifold (bad for cracking, leaking and warping) b) keep the gas hotter (good for lag, bad for turbine wheel life, makes the rest of the exhaust system hotter than it would be if you had a heatshield, ). So by adding ceramic to the pre-turbine manifold, you may need to add further heat shields further back down the exhaust. It will also limit the boost you can get a given EGT limit (assuming you are mapping to one which I would recommend if you want it to last) If you drive the car at sustained full load (track days, Autobahn etc) then the last thing you want to be doing is keeping it in the manifold. You want it out of the manifold, just shielded so that the radiated heat does not affect the car and the conveated heat is ducted away by good underbonnet air movement. There is a reason ceramic isn't used that much....

Make sure that you fit a good quality EGT sensor *pre turbine is best for mapping* 
Blank it and move it to post turbine when you calibrated the fuelling. They occasionally fail at higher mileages and you don't want it going through your turbine. If you are using RS4 code, then you will have to EGT input ports that you can use with the standard S4 EGT sensors. Make sure you fit an additional UEGO boss to allow correct fuel mapping.

A sensible EGT (pre-turbine) sustained full load ie not a quick third gear squirt on the rolls, would be up to 980 short term with 950 sustained, looking at that manifold (Not sure if it's NiResist) but some of the sections look a bit "thick next to thin" and there are no expansion slots at the head face (which leads to cracking in the longterm).

Make sure that you replace all the head studs for the exhaust manifold with stainless and replace all the nuts with Aerotight nuts with plenty of Neverseeze!! Don't use two layer fibre filled exhaust gaskets as they go slack over time and leak but do use 2-3layer steel sheets ones as they will be best.

Good luck. What are you doing with the Milltek?

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> What big end bearings are you going to use Steve? Better make sure they're sputtered or they won't live. Weak point on these engines at higher pressures.
> 
> I dont profess to know too much about anything in the world really but i will try to give some answers..
> All the bearings in the crank will be replaced for a suitable product that will outlive the life of the engine as i dont want her stripped down for the sake of a cheap bearing.
> 
> A heatshield is preferable to ceramic as ceramic will a) increase the temperature of the manifold (bad for cracking, leaking and warping) b) keep the gas hotter (good for lag, bad for turbine wheel life, makes the rest of the exhaust system hotter than it would be if you had a heatshield, ). So by adding ceramic to the pre-turbine manifold, you may need to add further heat shields further back down the exhaust. It will also limit the boost you can get a given EGT limit (assuming you are mapping to one which I would recommend if you want it to last) If you drive the car at sustained full load (track days, Autobahn etc) then the last thing you want to be doing is keeping it in the manifold. You want it out of the manifold, just shielded so that the radiated heat does not affect the car and the conveated heat is ducted away by good underbonnet air movement. There is a reason ceramic isn't used that much....
> 
> My car will be classed as a daily drive with occasional blasts when needed.
> A heatshield, although a good concept, will direct heat to areas of the car i want to protect. I dont fancy a chainmail teacosy either. I think im going to be running EGTs of around 930 to 960 with limitations coming in at 980. If i have to add additional shielding under the car then so be it as it wont be seen. I will only be running 1.2Bar boost for now to see how we get on and your right about the manifolds limitations and being a T varient has a discharge port smaller than the exhaust diameter, but for now my budget is tight and ive tried to come up with the best compromise i can afford. To help with heat dissapation im changing the bumper which is a big grill varient of the MK2, i may modify the bonnet seals at the wiper side to aid air flow, but for now its deffo ceramic. It also maximises space for air flow.
> 
> Make sure that you fit a good quality EGT sensor *pre turbine is best for mapping*
> Blank it and move it to post turbine when you calibrated the fuelling. They occasionally fail at higher mileages and you don't want it going through your turbine. If you are using RS4 code, then you will have to EGT input ports that you can use with the standard S4 EGT sensors. Make sure you fit an additional UEGO boss to allow correct fuel mapping.
> 
> I dont know what they are doing about this but the map isnt going to get too much of a change but they want to utilise the additional inputs for something.
> 
> A sensible EGT (pre-turbine) sustained full load ie not a quick third gear squirt on the rolls, would be up to 980 short term with 950 sustained, looking at that manifold (Not sure if it's NiResist) but some of the sections look a bit "thick next to thin" and there are no expansion slots at the head face (which leads to cracking in the longterm).
> 
> The manifold pic is as delivered, it has undergone some port matching to improve flow but with regards to expansion slots im sure it will be ok providing the heat can get out. Hopefully the ceramic will be a benefit.
> 
> Make sure that you replace all the head studs for the exhaust manifold with stainless and replace all the nuts with Aerotight nuts with plenty of Neverseeze!! Don't use two layer fibre filled exhaust gaskets as they go slack over time and leak but do use 2-3layer steel sheets ones as they will be best.
> 
> Already in hand.
> 
> Good luck. What are you doing with the Milltek?
> 
> The Milly is for sale.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


Oh dear, that was chat and a half. take it easy on me. Im the one just paying the bills. As said before, this will be an occassional toy to have a blast when it suits, not a track or race car.
Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Haha!

No problems chap, just a brain dump after I'd finished reading the thread. I realise that you're paying rather than doing it yourself but these conversions live or die on the mapping at the end so if you know what to look for, you can ask the right questions.

I'd still vote for not ceramicing the manifold and fitting heatshields to allow the gas to be that bit colder at the turbine (so you will hit the EGT limit later and this gain a little more power) but if you're not going to be doing extended full load eg Ring or 'bahn, then you'll probably be fine.

Good luck with it and please keep updating the thread, it's great to watch. PM re Milltek.

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Haha!
> 
> No problems chap, just a brain dump after I'd finished reading the thread. I realise that you're paying rather than doing it yourself but these conversions live or die on the mapping at the end so if you know what to look for, you can ask the right questions.
> 
> I'd still vote for not ceramicing the manifold and fitting heatshields to allow the gas to be that bit colder at the turbine (so you will hit the EGT limit later and this gain a little more power) but if you're not going to be doing extended full load eg Ring or 'bahn, then you'll probably be fine.
> 
> Good luck with it and please keep updating the thread, it's great to watch. PM re Milltek.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


No worries. PMd back
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Looking good Steve, can't wait to see this when it's done. I mean have a ride in it!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Looking good Steve, can't wait to see this when it's done. I mean have a ride in it!! :lol:


If i ever get the TT back and am in the country at the same time, your in mate.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Steve, can't wait to see this when it's done. I mean have a ride in it!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> If i ever get the TT back and am in the country at the same time, your in mate.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Nice one!! :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL

The block is now fully stripped and has been painted a nice shinny black colour..









Autograph weighed the old rods and pistons for refference and they are as follows:
1:1149g
2:1150g
3:1148g
4:1147g
5:1148g
6:1144g
Weights include pistons, rings, caps, bolts and bearings (complete moving mass). As you can see, we have a variation of up to 6 gramms!! The tollerances that these engines were built to is wholly unaccepatable as an acceptable difference in weight would be 3g but ideallly only 1-2g. A full race engine is within 0.1-0.5g.









The new pistons are all 432-433g each incl pins and rings. The new rods are all between 542-543g each and they were also end-end weighed, the new rods are all within 2g of each other end to end. Autograph would normally match the end weights by trimming some meat off the rods with the die grinder so that they are all perfectly matched however with the total weight being within 1g of each other, you can end up in a never ending spiral trying to get the ends to match and throw the overall weight too far out. Autograph are happy with the weights the way they are and there's no reason to go silly. The new ARP bolts weigh 59g per pair incl washers so the total weight per complete set is 1034g (they will use the lighter pistons with heavier rods to give the same overall weight) saving up to 116g per cyl.









We are currently in talks with SSP in the States trying to sort out the clutch which will probably come from them.
Steve


----------



## kbob221

Steve,

This an excellent thread. Keep the pics coming and good luck with the project. Have the Top Gear guys been in touch yet!!!!

Kieran


----------



## bigsyd

i absolutely love this post...one of the best to grace the TT forum....good on you Steve


----------



## Adz man

Blimey this is impressive stuff 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers guys. Please be aware that ive been in Macedonia for the past 6 weeks so im pinging info back to keep you all updated.
I landed back in the UK yesterday and will be here for a few weeks before im off again to the States.
I will be popping in to the indie to see for myself whats happening and to discuss any outstanding issues.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Sickboy

Reckon you will be wanting water/meth kit too eh steve?! I'll do you a good price on one! :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=183197


----------



## anthony_m

bigsyd said:


> i absolutely love this post...one of the best to grace the TT forum....good on you Steve


+1


----------



## bigsyd

Sickboy said:


> Reckon you will be wanting water/meth kit too eh steve?! I'll do you a good price on one! :wink:
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=183197


Paul m8, did bikers not get hold of you, he was after your number to speak to u about that kit, if u want I will pass on your mobile number

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Im not ready to go on the meths just yet, will leave that to the boys on the park benches.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Im back in the UK now so i popped down to see the indie where we had to sort a few outstanding issues out and have a general chat about how things are going.
1. We have decided to go for the South Side Performance clutch for the DSG which includes unprated friction and steel plates and just for good measure we are throwing in uprated Viton seals and just to go over the top, all the drive seals will be replaced. The DSG uprated box should be good for 520+
2. Unfortunately the A/C will be going now. We thought it could be saved but the improved air flow by ditching the rad will be a better option.
3. The ME7 ECU and tweaked software will be used to see if we can utilise the OEM package to contol the Boost/Torque which is not as much of an issue as was once thought as the clutch will be able to handle the power going through it. This statement may have to be revised at a later date. but for now it will be given a try.
4. Milltek will be providing the de-cat section to join to the Milltek non-res and Milltek back box.

This is the clutch pack stripped down and the saved parts will be thoroughly cleaned and saved till the uprated parts arrive..









The air inlet plenum requires port matching. Here you can see that a rubbing techique will be used to create a template to give an exact shape to follow..









You can see the shape of the ports on the inlet chamber where the block has square ports..

























Some pictures of the block sat on its pedstal..



























Just a little info for the 1.8ers. The sump on your TTs is not baffled as you will see in the first pic, but the V6 is baffled and so doesnt require to be modified..
1.8 sump









V6 sump









Ahhhh..the crank with its piston mates, the crank will survive but the pistons wont..The crank has been balanced and found to be within tolerance.








Steve


----------



## nate42

Keep those pictures coming, great thread!!


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Hi Steve,

I think the problem that you will find with the ME7 SW is that it is designed to be used with a manual box. This means that it doesn't have the Min/max/desired torque CAN interface that the gearbox requires. Also the "torque up" function that is used to provide the blipped downshifts wasn't introduced until 2003+ I'm assuming that your RS may/may not be around this date.

This is assuming that the DSG acts in a similar manner to ZF autos (and it feels like it does) in that it actively suppresses engine torque during shifts. This means that if you use manual RS4 (you couldn't get an auto), then the CAN messages will be missing.

You might get away with later S4 auto software from an Allroad auto though though I don't know if that had blipped downshifts? Are the firing intervals the same on the R32 compared with the Audi V6? (Not sure what the VR intervals are off the top of my head).

All looking good!

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I think the problem that you will find with the ME7 SW is that it is designed to be used with a manual box. This means that it doesn't have the Min/max/desired torque CAN interface that the gearbox requires. Also the "torque up" function that is used to provide the blipped downshifts wasn't introduced until 2003+ I'm assuming that your RS may/may not be around this date.
> 
> This is assuming that the DSG acts in a similar manner to ZF autos (and it feels like it does) in that it actively suppresses engine torque during shifts. This means that if you use manual RS4 (you couldn't get an auto), then the CAN messages will be missing.
> 
> You might get away with later S4 auto software from an Allroad auto though though I don't know if that had blipped downshifts? Are the firing intervals the same on the R32 compared with the Audi V6? (Not sure what the VR intervals are off the top of my head).
> 
> All looking good!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


The ME7 ECU has engine management in one section and DSG management in another, sharing the same ECU.
Weve almost decided to reflash the DSG ECU side to look after the box and just tweak the engine management side for fuelling. The closed loop system of the turbo should look after itself and the right foot will be the boost controller.
The biggest concern was that the dSG wouldnt be able to handle the torque, but it will, so no need for fancy stuff now.
The TT is a 54 model so may have more functions available, but the DSG is going to be reflashed with a Unitronic code which incorporates all the latest features for running big numbers. The Audi 3.2 DSG model is designed to allow full throttle gear changes without reducing or blipping the torque.
Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Hmm,

The DSG is looked after by the mechatronic. ME7 doesn't have the gearbox control within it (MEG7 does but this isn't it!). It has a SW torque interface over CAN that CONNECTS to the gearbox controller in the mechatronic but it doesn't control the gearbox directly. Although you can flash the DSG controller through the same port as the ME, perhaps that's where the confusionis coming from??

That is what I am saying to be cautious about. The gearbox may physically be able to handle the torque but if it doesn't receive the correct torque signal from the engine ECU, it won't command enough closing pressure on the clutch, which will then slip....

The TT may be a 54 model but I thought you said previously that you were reflashing with an earlier RS/S4 code release? This may not have the same features as the current 54 plate release. That is what I was worried about. If this is not the case then ignore that warning.

Downshifts on the 3.2 DSG are definitely blipped (you can hear it) and that command comes from the box to the engine ECU (I've worked with the code when at Audi....) they are also torque downs when the box is not ready for the torque from the engine and those are commanded also from the box to the engine restricting the torque (you can feel those if you downshift and then get back on the throttle immediately) esp if you come down two gears quickly and then boot it. You WILL feel the torque down before the gearbox gives the engine ECU (and thus your right foot) full control again when its ready. You will also feel them pulling off a roundabout from stationary (DSG lag...) Those are gearbox commanded torque downs.

All I am saying is that you need to be a bit cautious here as otherwise it could get a bit expensive!!

If you want to know a bit more about how ME7 works vis a vis torque control etc, you can read a copy of the original Bosch SAE paper that someone has helpfully saved on the public net here:

http://cloudy.cl.funpic.de/technik/moto ... uerger.pdf

Anyway, hope that helps a bit.

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

My DSG has had a map on it for so long i cant remember what stock should feel like.
Clamping pressures are already uprated but ive been getting clutch slip so its time for a new uprated clutch.
I will pass on the paper to the indie as its hurting my brain looking at it.
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Loving the update mate :wink:


----------



## Marco34

Do you know the maximun torque the DSG will handle Steve?


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Marco,
there isnt an issue with how much torque the box can take, more to do with how much the clutch can take.
I will be running with a clutch that can handle 500+ torque, which im well happy with cos that means the DSG might be around for a long while yet.
I will be running 1.2 boost to hopefully get to 520 lb/ft so i wonder where i will be with 2 Bar boost..  happy times.
Steve


----------



## aj1989

absolutely stunning thread mate a really good read keep the updates and pictures coming


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> Steve


BMW parts hey, that would worry me...

Or at least thats whats supposed to be on the shelf. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

You guys are too eagle eyed..  
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> You guys are too eagle eyed..
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I aim 5to please, so how much longer now steve?


----------



## Hark

Keep it up Steve, nice little update.


----------



## elrao

Will be a beast when it is done, by R32 Turbo was awesome when I was running it at "low" boost (16psi~480bhp), nothing quite like a turbo on a decent sized engine!


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Tony,
heard there was a secret coven of TTs in the Wigan area today.
We are aiming to have her done by the time i get back from the States, which will be the last week of the month, so 3ish weeks i hope.

Hi El, ive seen some of your posts on the R32OC.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Thats correct.. 4tt's and 3 of them were in peices :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Thats correct.. 4tt's and 3 of them were in peices :lol:


Your taking yours off and i may be putting one on, not sure.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well its time for the Friday update..
A lot of time has been spent matching and porting earlier in the week.
Here is the difference the port matching has made to the exhaust manifold..

As bought..









You can see from the lighter coloured metal on some of the ports, what needs to come off, so the ports match up..









As bought..









After port matching, the manifold will be painted soon..









The Head cover has been acid dipped and cleaned. Its not 100% perfect as its pitted and maybe painted..









The block has now been honed and has been crosshatched at 40 degrees..









Pistons started to be built up..









Piston rings being fitted and tolerances checked and modified to give best fit..








Steve


----------



## lego man

Steve.

What do you mean by modifying the pistons to get the best fit ?


----------



## Mondo

Awesome, Steve. She's gonna be a belter when finished. Very much enjoying the updates.

Interesting that the V6 sump is baffled but the 1.8 isn't. Wonder if that's just a later sensible development, as the 3.2s came out later. No matter; interesting what you find when you rip your car apart.


----------



## UR_TT

lego man said:


> Steve.
> 
> What do you mean by modifying the pistons to get the best fit ?


I´m hoping he means the piston rings will have to be shaved to size?


----------



## V6RUL

UR_TT said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.
> 
> What do you mean by modifying the pistons to get the best fit ?
> 
> 
> 
> I´m hoping he means the piston rings will have to be shaved to size?
Click to expand...

The rings are put on the piston and inserted in the bores where the gap is checked and shaved where nes.
Steve


----------



## caney

elrao said:


> Will be a beast when it is done, by R32 Turbo was awesome when I was running it at "low" boost (16psi~480bhp), nothing quite like a turbo on a decent sized engine!


yeah it was that awesome that you sold it within a week of getting it done?


----------



## wallstreet

3 weeks counting !!! Well done son.


----------



## brittan

stevecollier said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.
> 
> What do you mean by modifying the pistons to get the best fit ?
> 
> 
> 
> I´m hoping he means the piston rings will have to be shaved to size?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rings are put on the piston and inserted in the bores where the gap is checked and shaved where nes.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I've always done it by putting the rings in the bore and pushing them into the right place with the piston to ensure that they are square before measuring the gaps.

I've done a few engine builds myself so this is a very interesting thread. Glad the end result is not too far away.
Are you going to do things like matching piston weights, balancing the con-rods end for end, adjusting deck heights?


----------



## lego man

caney said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be a beast when it is done, by R32 Turbo was awesome when I was running it at "low" boost (16psi~480bhp), nothing quite like a turbo on a decent sized engine!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it was that awesome that you sold it within a week of getting it done?
Click to expand...

Hu?


----------



## V6RUL

I´m hoping he means the piston rings will have to be shaved to size?[/quote]

The rings are put on the piston and inserted in the bores where the gap is checked and shaved where nes.
Steve[/quote]

I've always done it by putting the rings in the bore and pushing them into the right place with the piston to ensure that they are square before measuring the gaps.

I've done a few engine builds myself so this is a very interesting thread. Glad the end result is not too far away.
Are you going to do things like matching piston weights, balancing the con-rods end for end, adjusting deck heights?[/quote]

Think you will find a reference to the pistons and weights on P7 of this thread, nice to see the build is reaching the MK2 side. Its not too far away from the end now, just depends if i can leave them alone to get on with it and stop myself from adding tweaks and changes.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

This weeks update is in.
The bottom end is now coming together. The crank has had new sputtered and coated bearings fitted. Oil pickup and mech pump stripped down and no wear found so it will be reused..









All the bolts have been torqued down and marked.. 









Top view of the head with the wossers fitted and the cross hatching on show, nice black painted block..









Get your sunglasses on for a look into the shinny stuff..









There are restrictive oil and water ways on the V6 which need to be modified, especially if one is going big BHP they have to be modified and opened up. These are pics of the initial increased opening. Of course the edges will be ground and smoothed down..
Its important to get rid of bottlenecks whilst the engine is cracked open and keeping the lifeblood flowing is very important.
Oil.. 








Water..









A lot of things will be coming together in the next week and i just hope the pics from the indie can keep up with the progress.
Steve


----------



## amhobbs

Hi Guys,

I'm new to all this, but I also drive a 3.2 Turbo, everyday... 
With lots of fun, might I add.

Anyhow, just saying HI and good luck with your build.
I also started a blog, just for fun, as I modify my mk1 3.2T to become an RS.
Have ideas, don't hesitate to tell me! http://audittrs.wordpress.com/
But this is not my post, so good luck with your build and remember that there a a few out there, just as crazy as you!


Ciao guys,

Andre


----------



## V6RUL

amhobbs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to all this, but I also drive a 3.2 Turbo, everyday...
> With lots of fun, might I add.
> 
> Anyhow, just saying HI and good luck with your build.
> I also started a blog, just for fun, as I modify my mk1 3.2T to become an RS.
> Have ideas, don't hesitate to tell me! http://audittrs.wordpress.com/
> But this is not my post, so good luck with your build and remember that there a a few out there, just as crazy as you!
> 
> 
> Ciao guys,
> 
> Andre


Hi Andre,
i was sure i was not the only one out there doing a 3.2 conversion. 
I have gone to your link and seen that you have not populated the build with any info yet, hopefully you will be doing so in the near future and you will be more active on this forum as youve been a member since January. 
What turbo are you running and give us some specs to chew over. 
How is my build looking to you and do you have any comments on the way things are being done.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Holy Mother of All V6s SteveCollier aka KingPinTurbo

I am absolutely glued to this thread now as you are peaking and speaking of 520 wild stallion horses, this seems to sound like an amazing and unique engine build. Well done my friend. Hurry the hell up, so I can visit and sit for a joy ride.

Take care and stay safe mate. Keep up the side.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Holy Mother of All V6s SteveCollier aka KingPinTurbo
> 
> I am absolutely glued to this thread now as you are peaking and speaking of 520 wild stallion horses, this seems to sound like an amazing and unique engine build. Well done my friend. Hurry the hell up, so I can visit and sit for a joy ride.
> 
> Take care and stay safe mate. Keep up the side.


It wont be long now before she is done and we will see whats she is producing.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

caney said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be a beast when it is done, by R32 Turbo was awesome when I was running it at "low" boost (16psi~480bhp), nothing quite like a turbo on a decent sized engine!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it was that awesome that you sold it within a week of getting it done?
Click to expand...

He had it longer than Lego lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

:lol:


----------



## les

Fingers crossed for you for the Awesome RR day Steve. I am there again this morning . :roll:


----------



## TheMetalMan0

amhobbs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to all this, but I also drive a 3.2 Turbo, everyday...
> With lots of fun, might I add.
> 
> Anyhow, just saying HI and good luck with your build.
> I also started a blog, just for fun, as I modify my mk1 3.2T to become an RS.
> Have ideas, don't hesitate to tell me! http://audittrs.wordpress.com/
> But this is not my post, so good luck with your build and remember that there a a few out there, just as crazy as you!
> 
> 
> Ciao guys,
> 
> Andre


I love how on your site you start by saying, "I decided to have fun with it and slowly modify it." then as if it's no big deal, "I started by adding a Turbo" :lol: Excellent stuff. Good luck to both of you with your builds!


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mate,
ive been slowly upgrading mine for the past 18 months and this is the final assault on my little baby. Ive posted up everything to be seen whereas Andre is a newbee on here and is finding his feet and hopefully will give full disclosure of what and why he has gone Turbo.
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> Hi Mate,
> ive been slowly upgrading mine for the past 18 months and this is the final assault on my little baby. Steve


 :roll: 
Don't you mean for now Steve :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> ive been slowly upgrading mine for the past 18 months and this is the final assault on my little baby. Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> Don't you mean for now Steve :lol:
Click to expand...

Its got to end Les before its too chavvy.
Respray and the odd special mod and ive just got to enjoy.
Steve


----------



## finesse

very nice


----------



## V6RUL

finesse said:


> very nice


Cheers, and welcome aboard.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Hi Steve

That bottom end looks lovely! :lol: It's going to be interesting to see what she produces. I just hope DSG copes, did you say it should? You'll have new clutches so should be ok!!??


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> That bottom end looks lovely! :lol: It's going to be interesting to see what she produces. I just hope DSG copes, did you say it should? You'll have new clutches so should be ok!!??


Thr DSG will be fine, peeps in the States are putting 600+ through them. Its the clutch packs that were the issue but im on the money with a set of 500+ ones from South Side Performance in the States. They were ordered last week and should be in the UK this week.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well some bits have come back into the indie this week from ceramic coating.

*See if you can guess the car in the background, passenger ride for the winner when im in your neighbourhood next..*
Here is the Turbo Hot Side and the Exhaust Manifold with a spattering of that ceramic stuff..









A look at the other side of the Exhaust Manifold..









Two strangers about to hook up for a long term partnership..









Here's the happy couple..









Oil Pump Intermediate shaft..New Cam chain and tensioner fitted..









Ah!! the sumps been fitted, nearly missed that one..Head bolts and Gasket ready to be fitted..









Here are just some of the hoses that are waiting to be fitted..









These are the most expensive Friction clutch plates, Steels and Viton Basket Seals in the world, well, feels like it..









The build is really starting to come together now and is becoming a jig saw puzzle..just hope there are no pieces missing.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Is the Apollo thing with the RS 6 twin turbo engine Gumpert or something like


----------



## Fictorious

Aye, Gumpert Apollo.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Fictorious said:


> Aye, Gumpert Apollo.


Thats the one


----------



## wallstreet

Fascinating & wonderful pictures!

On 160k miles, what was the condition of your timing chain & tensioner that were I assume replaced by stock? It is supposed to last the lifetime of the car. In theory, I have heard it astute to have them viewed for wear at every 100k approx.

The engine block looks awesome. Coming along sweetly.

The car in the pic no idea, a race QS of sorts or TT racing version. No idea.


----------



## V6RUL

Will have to split the ride between Andy and Fict, god you guys are fast.
Im sure i will be seeing Andy at one of the shows in the near future and for Fict i will have to keep an eye on ya to find out where and when we can sort a meet up. Nice one guys.

The chains and tensioners were within tolerance but at 150k its better to be safe than sorry whilst the block is split
£150 well spent in my opinion.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

stevecollier said:


> Will have to split the ride between Andy and Fict, god you guys are fast.
> Im sure i will be seeing Andy at one of the shows in the near future and for Fict i will have to keep an eye on ya to find out where and when we can sort a meet up. Nice one guys.
> 
> Steve


I will make sure of it mate


----------



## wallstreet

Is that all it is £150 plus fitment. I am still at 80k, I think 2014 or 150k I will replace it. To be sensible, curious to see how long the TT lasts in it's Swiss stock guise vs your mad Turbo build. I plan to get the under-chassis recoated & rust if any removed.

Looking forward to your monster turbo!!!


----------



## wallstreet

YELLOW_TT said:


> Is the Apollo thing with the RS 6 twin turbo engine Gumpert or something like


+1 oh that's it qs rs thingy jig

Yipee x3


----------



## lego man

For the same 150 quid, you could of machined each bore to make sure that they are true!, and the give um a hone! 
:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> For the same 150 quid, you could of machined each bore to make sure that they are true!, and the give um a hone!
> :lol:


I may measure the bores and block the worst one up and turn it in to a TTRS.. 
That would be the first five potter MK1.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## SteviedTT

I knew it was a gumpert too, are you coming over to Norn Iron any time soon :lol: Just curious about the pic of the exhaust manifold mate, what are the channels machined out of it for? Looking good, keep the pics coming :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

SteviedTT said:


> I knew it was a gumpert too, are you coming over to Norn Iron any time soon :lol: Just curious about the pic of the exhaust manifold mate, what are the channels machined out of it for? Looking good, keep the pics coming :wink:


I would love to come over to the green land where the black gold grows [ guiness ] and my next chance of hols will be in January. So, watch this space. 
I think the grooves in the manifold are to do with expansion.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

As always, really impressed with this build thread - you have the patience of a saint waiting for this to come together.
Can't wait to see the finished results - just dont go undertaking on the autobahn


----------



## les

Matt B said:


> As always, really impressed with this build thread - you have the patience of a saint waiting for this to come together.


Could have been a lot worse Steve could have gone to JBS for his build :lol:


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the same 150 quid, you could of machined each bore to make sure that they are true!, and the give um a hone!
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I may measure the bores and block the worst one up and turn it in to a TTRS..
> That would be the first five potter MK1.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Worst one up? Lost me...
Could be the first in the world!!


----------



## V6RUL

Les, you werent far wrong there mate. I did contemplate trying to sort something out with them, but when they let me down with a little something i wanted doing and some bad feedback from others i decided i would take my business elsewhere.

I would class it as a near miss/hit, whichever way you look at it.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well the car has been sat waiting for some drive end seals that have been on back order for the past two weeks and theyve still not come so the indie hasnt done too much really as these seals are stopping the gearbox being rebuilt.
However..to fill a little gap in the time frame. This is where the new engine mounts will be going..








Oh dear, that clamp looks as though its causing some pain.








A couple of the new engine seals fitted..








and more..








I was shown the old water pump and its plastic, thought they were metal on the V6..however a new shinny metal one is being fitted. Its not an Audi part but a VW..








Here are some of the aeroquip hoses that are going to be used..








To eliminate spiking and achieve better control over boost, we will be fitting one of these HKS boost controllers..








This is a water way manifold from the A6 which routes the pipework better than TT OEM which is going to be used to improve the water cooling on cylinders 4,5 and 6..









Now a few pics of the block and shinny painted stuff for your amusement..





















































Steve


----------



## Charlie

I can't wait to see this in action at The Pod in January Steve, it is going to be AMAZING 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet

Beautiful pictures. Sweet happiness is near for your Christmas power treat!


----------



## Marco34

Looking great Steve, the engine will be cleaner than the rest of the car!!


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Looking great Steve, the engine will be cleaner than the rest of the car!!


You wont be wrong there. Respray may have to be put on hold till after Santa Pod as i dont want the car tied up whilst im off work, its been too long as it is. At least the new bumper will be nice and blue.
Im waiting for the next update to come through, which is where it should start to get interesting.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Steve, that engine bay will be sweet as a nut :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: promise me you will keep it clean :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Steve, that engine bay will be sweet as a nut :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: promise me you will keep it clean :wink:


Will have to get some tips off you when i bring it round for the headlights.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, that engine bay will be sweet as a nut :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: promise me you will keep it clean :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to get some tips off you when i bring it round for the headlights.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Wow amazing!!!

What did the old water pump and chain look like? Any pictures, wondering about the degradation and age.

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a pic of the old and new..








You can see a piece of black plastic that broke off whilst it was being removed from the engine. The black platic was brittle and past its sell by date. The new one is a lot sexier.
The chains were both showing -2 on Vagcom but better change them now with all that strain going on.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Here is a pic of the old and new..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a piece of black plastic that broke off whilst it was being removed from the engine. The black platic was brittle and past its sell by date. The new one is a lot sexier.
> The chains were both showing -2 on Vagcom but better change them now with all that strain going on.
> Steve


Ok I shall change mine by 200k, to be on the safe side... I think the chain will be fine, its the pump that will need it... although its been 98k miles now on my TT... still a long time to go, 5 years for me maybe.. hey Steve add yourself to the fine topic I just created...


----------



## anthony_m

Great updates Steve, keep em coming.  
Anthony.


----------



## Marco34

I can't understand why Audi still use plastic impellers! :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> I can't understand why Audi still use plastic impellers! :twisted:


Just when you thought the V6 was bullit proof, something comes along and upsets the balance.
Im sure OEM ones are good for a few years and lots of miles.
My concern would be if a vane broke off and blocked one of the waterways.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why Audi still use plastic impellers! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought the V6 was bullit proof, something comes along and upsets the balance.
> Im sure OEM ones are good for a few years and lots of miles.
> My concern would be if a vane broke off and blocked one of the waterways.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Exactly. Same with the A4, the impeller is plastic and they are prone to failure. I have the water pump changed with every cambelt. Not so with the V6. Wait for it to overheat!! ?? :x


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:



> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand why Audi still use plastic impellers! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you thought the V6 was bullit proof, something comes along and upsets the balance.
> Im sure OEM ones are good for a few years and lots of miles.
> My concern would be if a vane broke off and blocked one of the waterways.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Same with the A4, the impeller is plastic and they are prone to failure. I have the water pump changed with every cambelt. Not so with the V6. Wait for it to overheat!! ?? :x
Click to expand...

Pretty sure its not the biggest job in the world to change 1 out.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well, the next update is in and things are progressing smoothly and a little progress has been made..

The steels for the clutch pack have been prepared for the rebuild..









The Friction plates are being soaked before going into the clutch pack..









The clutch pack starting to be rebuilt..









Clutch pack assembly nearly finished or the icing on the cake is nearly done..









New Genesis 500 injectors being prepared to be fitted to the fuel rail..









Oil feed line and New RS4 Maf fitted..









Manifold, Turbo, oil lines and MAF fitted..













































Well thats it for this update and i dont expect the engine to be kept away from the car for too much longer.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

you must be counting the days m8....i am 8) 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> you must be counting the days m8....i am 8) 8) 8)


As long as they do it right, they can take another 5 weeks if they want as i wont be back until just before Chrimbo.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


>


Jesus Christ that Sticks out rather a long way from the block !!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Tony,
you will be quite surprised how much room there is behind the block esp with some of the OEM pipes re-routed and the emissions stuff ripped out.
Hope your feeling a bit better now and has your smell been sorted on yours?
Steve


----------



## anthony_m

stevecollier said:


> Hi Tony,
> you will be quite surprised how much room there is behind the block esp with some of the OEM pipes re-routed and the emissions stuff ripped out.
> Hope your feeling a bit better now and has your smell been sorted on yours?
> Steve


hi Steve,
that clutch system looks very similar to a motorcycle one!
this build thread has now given me an insight into what makes the DSG system work too, great stuff steve!
A...


----------



## V6RUL

Work has pushed on a little more over the past few days and there is a further update to see..

The end float is being checked on the input shaft and is within tolerance..









The end float is now checked on the new clutch pack to determine the circlip size required..









Here is a picture of the new clutch pack and circlip fitted..









This is the cover of the mechatronic unit, pretty rusty, this will have to be wire brushed and painted a little later..








The cover is whipped off and here we have every DSG owners nightmare..the inner workings of the mechatronic unit..









Obviously the box has been drained of oil and here is the old filter..









In she goes, a new oil filter to keep that red stuff clean..









Here is the old drive shaft seal and a new one just about to be fitted..









The transfer box is now fitted to the DSG..









The DSG is now built up and ready for a little clean before fitting..









The engine is ready for install and is put on its new wheels, ha ha









The car is ready to receive the engine and box now which should be coming together on Monday..









Steve


----------



## Matt B

Cannot wait to see this 

Coming to a NW meet near us soon


----------



## aj1989

your a lucky man! hurry up and finish it we all want to see it finished


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers,Im waiting eagerly too.

As for lucky, maybe i am if you will go halves on the bill.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## gary

Steve, Brilliant thread and great to see all the pictures and build up, no doubt will be a beast when completed. I bet you can't wait to have a blast! I wish I could afford to do that


----------



## finesse

simply stunning


----------



## aj1989

stevecollier said:


> Cheers,Im waiting eagerly too.
> 
> As for lucky, maybe i am if you will go halves on the bill.. :lol:
> Steve


tell you what ill go halves on the bill if i get to keep it at mine 99.9% of the time


----------



## les

That's one mean looking engine and a great build Steve.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> Hi Tony,
> you will be quite surprised how much room there is behind the block esp with some of the OEM pipes re-routed and the emissions stuff ripped out.
> Hope your feeling a bit better now and has your smell been sorted on yours?
> Steve


The smell had cleared by the revo run... and the poorly start issues seems to have cleared... whatever it was i think it's finally cleared the system so it's all good.. still got abit of a caugh but feel like it's the end of the lurgy !! :lol: :lol:

It's gonna be bonkerz when you get it fired up.. just hope you can get it all sorted and running right... I know alot of bT's are in and out with tuning and mapping. so hope this is one of the builds that once done... can just be ran... without all the reliability issues that hinder the other builds !!!!

keep the pics coming steve !!


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers for the comments guys.

When the car is fired up, you wont even know whats under the bonnet. This is not a Gotzilla TT, even though it does sound sweet.
It should be OEM like on tickover cos ive not gone to radical with the build and the cams are only fast road.
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> Cheers for the comments guys.
> 
> When the car is fired up, you wont even know whats under the bonnet. This is not a Gotzilla TT, even though it does sound sweet.
> It should be OEM like on tickover cos ive not gone to radical with the build and the cams are only fast road.
> Steve


Still a wolf in sheep's clothing Steve. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the comments guys.
> 
> When the car is fired up, you wont even know whats under the bonnet. This is not a Gotzilla TT, even though it does sound sweet.
> It should be OEM like on tickover cos ive not gone to radical with the build and the cams are only fast road.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Still a wolf in sheep's clothing Steve. :wink:
Click to expand...

 8) thats what im after.
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for the comments guys.
> 
> When the car is fired up, you wont even know whats under the bonnet. This is not a Gotzilla TT, even though it does sound sweet.
> It should be OEM like on tickover cos ive not gone to radical with the build and the cams are only fast road.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Still a wolf in sheep's clothing Steve. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8) thats what im after.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I know :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Blending in with the pack and punishing those scoobies when they come out to play.
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Exciting stuff mate


----------



## v800mjh

awesome thread Steve! cannot wait to see this go down the strip in Jan if its finished by then of course..

Martin


----------



## V6RUL

If its not finished by the time i get back to the UK in a few weeks, heads will roll and i am currently with holding 10% of the build cost back for such eventualities.

On a lighter note, it is nice and sunny here in Macedonia..  
Steve


----------



## nathan88

Fantastic little thread here, just browsed start to finish.

This will rape everything at the lights 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Its not just about going balls out and having fun...is it.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Its not just about going balls out and having fun...is it.. :roll:
> Steve


Yes, that is exactly what it is about  I would get enormous satisfaction from smoking Porsches and Lambo's, you will have to go baiting when it is all done and humiliate some unsuspecting supercar owners 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Im not the sort of person that baites and teases people.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Im not the sort of person that baites and teases people.. :lol:
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Guest

nathan88 said:


> This will rape everything at the lights.


It will rape everything in Macedonia I suspect.


----------



## V6RUL

Doug Short said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will rape everything at the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> It will rape everything in Macedonia I suspect.
Click to expand...

There is nothing here remotely looking like a good car, i did spot a yaellow MK1 a few months back, must have been passing through.

The engine is going in this week and hopefully some plumbing will get done.
I cant wait for the next update, but i fear it will be the weekend before i get something.. [smiley=baby.gif] 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well, she has finally been installed, its all a bit tight and im glad i went for the ceramic coating to keep the heat within the exhaust system. Just hope the bonnet closes with that red thing sticking up so high..








It was decided to cusom fit the down pipe once the engine goes in as its something that has to be bespoke to the fit so as to avoid any impact issues. Some of the flexi hoses look close to the engine on the near side but these havn't been fitted correctly and will deffo be looking better once the plumbing gets a bit further on,








The plumbing is starting now and i believe there are 32 new Samco pipes to fit so she will be looking nice with new arteries fitted. Wheels and arches look a little futuristic with a view of the rubber through them.








A hair line crack was found at the front of the gearbox as seen in the pic it has been magnesium welded. The crack was only a surface defect but its been welded up just to be on the safe side. It didn't show up untill the gearbox was cleaned, unfortunately it has slowed the build down by 2 days, but hey ho, thats life.









Steve


----------



## les

WOW! loving it Steve. Rock on mate its all coming together nicely.


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Les, anything positive out of ya is appreciation enough esp from a 1.8er.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

That red thing does look a little close at the moment, how about an enormous bonnet scoop Scooby style to accomodate it :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Matt B

Charlie said:


> That red thing does look a little close at the moment, how about an enormous bonnet scoop Scooby style to accomodate it :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Call yourself Mr TT spares, the Red thing!!!
Come on Charlie..........the external wastegate lol


----------



## Charlie

Matt B said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That red thing does look a little close at the moment, how about an enormous bonnet scoop Scooby style to accomodate it :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Call yourself Mr TT spares, the Red thing!!!
> Come on Charlie..........the external wastegate lol
Click to expand...

I didn't want to confuse anyone and thought the "red thing" would work rather well    :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Matt B

Charlie said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That red thing does look a little close at the moment, how about an enormous bonnet scoop Scooby style to accomodate it :lol:
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Call yourself Mr TT spares, the Red thing!!!
> Come on Charlie..........the external wastegate lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't want to confuse anyone and thought the "red thing" would work rather well    :lol:
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Ha ha, well covered Charlie.


----------



## V6RUL

There mabe a secret mod in the offing to accomodate it, oops its not that secret now.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## nordic

This is beautiful. I feel like the hard part is yet there awaiting... I hope, quite sure we all do, it just goes well :roll:


----------



## Grahamstt

What's in the plastic bag Steve
Or is that the first payment


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> What's in the plastic bag Steve
> Or is that the first payment


That would be just the deposit.. :lol: 
Thats all the electrics of which some will be redundant, so i hope to see the bag of bits getting smaller.
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

Glad she has her heart in now, I must say it looks as if its coming along nicely. only one prob some lazy person has been stuffing there gloves in your engine rather than putting them in the bin :roll:


----------



## robokn

Steve,
Looks very good but is taking a fair amount of time, Ryan the son of the owners of Regal bought a shagged R32 and 
fitted the turbo and everything in about two months and that made seious power

http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=907

http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=998

Expect a full write up in PVW soon


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Steve,
> Looks very good but is taking a fair amount of time, Ryan the son of the owners of Regal bought a shagged R32 and
> fitted the turbo and everything in about two months and that made seious power
> 
> http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=907
> 
> http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=998
> 
> Expect a full write up in PVW soon


Hi Rob, i could have pushed for a speedier build but it has worked out that i am away till Christmas so there is no need for them to rush and they are doing the build, as and when, time allows them and this is reflected in the build cost which you could imagine would be nothing if i was doing it myself but as they are doing all the work so time x hourly rate = OMG.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Fair point mate looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## V6RUL

As the down pipe has been mocked up and prepared to be sent for ceramic coating the external wastegate is going to be coated on the bottom half..









The throttle body has been modified by introducing a beed of weld around the pipe connection as this was a straight pipe and the hose may have blown off under pressure.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Got a few picks and a small update from the garage.

Here is the the throttle body with the welded bead as shown to stop the hose from blowing off once fitted..









Heres the Down Pipe spot welded for best fit, it will be tig welded up and sent for ceramic coating with the external wastegate body..









OEM there is nothing located in the N/S front scoop so this is where this little baby will be going. Its an additional oil cooler with a built in thermostat in the take off adapter that will switch at approx 85C to give some additional cooling.









Here is a pic of the turbo inlet and outlet pipework..









Here is a pic of the water/air charge cooler, in the wrap to keep it from getting scratched, and its position. The air filter has also been put in place..









An overview of roughly where most of the bits are going to be landed..









Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

steve just a question mate...

why didn't you do this???

twin turbo 3.2 mk1 TT


----------



## V6RUL

God is too radical mate. I wonder what the mantenance is rqd on it. Mine will just have fluid changes every 5k or 6 months.
If i removed my exhaust it may sound the same. It would be nice to see God doing a standing start instead of rolling..
Steve


----------



## nate42

What does the water/air charge cooler do? Cools the air charge with water (where is the cold water coming)? Air charge is the same as pressurised air after turbo? Or are they going to make a scoop for it trough bonnet and use air to cool it? I thought I knew how turbos work but seems like I don't know a thing...
I'm talking about this wrapped cooler in the pic


----------



## V6RUL

nate42 said:


> What does the water/air charge cooler do? Cools the air charge with water (where is the cold water coming)? Air charge is the same as pressurised air after turbo? Or are they going to make a scoop for it trough bonnet and use air to cool it? I thought I knew how turbos work but seems like I don't know a thing...
> I'm talking about this wrapped cooler in the pic


Hi Nate, an intelligent question for a change.. :lol: 
There will be an additional radiator in the front bumper and an additional water pump will pump cooled water through the charge cooler where the heat exchange takes place. Water is more efficient at the heat exchange process than air to air as found in the FMIC normal TT setup. Depending on car usage there are benefits to either setup and the FMIC is fine for everyday useage. Mine will be good for sprints.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Mine will be good for sprints.
> Steve


Santa Pod here we come Stephanie 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

:-*


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

any news on who's mapping it to run?


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any news on who's mapping it to run?


Autograph will be mapping it.
There will be Unitronic software for the box and OEM software for the ECU with GIAC modified files for the fuelling.
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

This is sounding like its going to be a right beast, hope its ready for santa pod and i hope i can make it. when is it ?


----------



## V6RUL

stevebeechTA said:


> This is sounding like its going to be a right beast, hope its ready for santa pod and i hope i can make it. when is it ?


Hopefully a wolf in sheeps clothing, maybe.
Santa Pod is 23rd Jan but the V6T will be my Christmas present when i get home in 2ish weeks.
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

Getting excited for you mate, what a Christmas prezzie. I can just imagine it, sitting on the drive Christmas morning listening to her growl, Looking for stuff to buy from the local shop time and time again, just as an excuse to nip out in her


----------



## V6RUL

stevebeechTA said:


> Getting excited for you mate, what a Christmas prezzie. I can just imagine it, sitting on the drive Christmas morning listening to her growl, Looking for stuff to buy from the local shop time and time again, just as an excuse to nip out in her


Its as though youve read my plan already, but she has to be run in. Max 3000 rpm with blips on the throttle..oh yeah baby.
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

I will be thinking of you Christmas morning mate.


----------



## V6RUL

stevebeechTA said:


> I will be thinking of you Christmas morning mate.


erm, sorry, i cant say it works both ways.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The next update is in, there are no radical big changes to see as the work has been fiddly..
Ali pipes have been cut, welded,cut and welded to allow for the best fitment.
Hoses have been tried and modded to allow for best fitment as well.
It all takes time, but it is time to put the jigsaw together.

The secondary oil cooler has been mounted and the feed and return pipework has been installed to the sandwich plate..









Wiring looms have been modified where required to remove unwanted wiring and generally ran in to their locations..









Some more wiring..









Some new copper water pipes have been installed..









Here is the motorsport uprated in line fuel pump..









Here is the boost contol electronics ready to go in..









The boost control equipment installed in the engine bay..









The DP was all welded up last week and sent off to Scotland for coating but due to transport problems it never arrived to the coaters. It will now be returned to the indie who will fit it with a blanket wrap for now, but it will be sent for recoating in the new year when time allows. We cannot afford any more delays as im back in the UK within 10 or 11 days and i want the car back for a few weeks to run it in.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Looking good Steve, Here is another coaters, that Lamborghini use in Oxford

http://www.zircotec.com/page/performance_cars/16


----------



## Charlie

I am really excited on your behalf Stephanie - SP day is drawing ever closer 

Charlene


----------



## anthony_m

ooohhh its looking good steve!!!  
Anthony.


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Rob, but its not going to achieve anything really.
I want the car back in 10 or 11 days so it will have to wait.
I was expecting more progress really but they have said it will be running next week, so we will see.
There are some minor things that i am not happy with, but this is between me and them.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

SteveC: For & On Behalf the drooling V6ers WOW!!

This is really coming along sweetly, such a tastey job well done.

Now explain all the girlie names Stephanieee, Charlene... have I missed something. I must have. I think its all the snow flurries you folks are having.

Did you buy a spare set of alloys with Winter Tyres??? You have to!!

Regarding alloys, what are on the car???

I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR, well off course the CAR TTooo! 

Merry Christmas brother! from another mother!!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> SteveC: For & On Behalf the drooling V6ers WOW!!
> This is really coming along sweetly, such a tastey job well done.
> 
> Now explain all the girlie names Stephanieee, Charlene... have I missed something. I must have. I think its all the snow flurries you folks are having.
> 
> Did you buy a spare set of alloys with Winter Tyres??? You have to!!
> 
> Regarding alloys, what are on the car???
> 
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR, well off course the CAR TTooo!
> 
> Merry Christmas brother! from another mother!!


Cheers Niaz, going to be putting the pressure on the indie tomoz as i will be back a few days earlier than planned from Mac.
In the last pic you can see the boost electonics in the engine bay, these have now been relocated to within the cooling fans relay box to the right as seen in the pic and wires and pipes will come out of the bottom of the box for some extra stealth and it will also keep the clicking a little quieter.
I dont run winter tyres, i just drive a little more carefully.
It will be good to catch up again.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

hi steve - what ebc is that you will be running? I have aem tru boost in mine


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Matt,
Its HKS, funtional and bought for the size as the controller will fit neatly on the 3rd sun visor.
You got any plans for the new motor coming up?
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS

I have just read the whole thread and must say very impressive.

However, a couple of alarming observations..... What on earth happened to the 3-5wk estimate? They have had your car since the 24th Aug and you envisaged an end date of late Sept/early Oct, it is now nearly xmas and your latest update suggests you still haven't got the car back? 4mths on now instead of the initial 3-5wks, I would be extremely pis*ed if it were me, and Im sure you deep down are too? Sure it is very professional and the guys clearly know what they are doing but this kind of conversion should be done in a month max.

It then gets me onto cost, you probably wont say, but looks like at the very least £10k, possibly even reaching £15k? V6 turbo cars have been done in the past so it's not unique but I applaud your efforts as it is different. I cant help but feel though that if it were me, I would have bought a faster car to begin with and then not had all the hassle and expense of this? Surely it comes to a point where you go, what the hell, why not just buy a quicker car? If you wanted to stay with a TT and a 500hp output, you could have bought an RS and chucked £3-4k at it, you could have bought a TT or TTS and went bigger turbo for a fraction of the cost you are paying for V6 turbo upgrade.

I spent around £7-8k modding up my last car. I regret every penny of it now because come resale, I was lucky to get an extra £1k for it. I wish I had just bought a quicker car to begin with and not bothered with all the days off work and hassle of things going wrong.

This car will be very hard to sell, it's money you will never see back again and dare I say on the Mk1 forum you have done this to an old outdated TT. Probably worth less than the build? (I'll get my coat and a taxi back to the mk 2 forum now :lol: )

You have bigger balls than me. I do applaud your efforts and enthusiasm and sure this car will be an absolute hoot to drive, I just think you'll come to regret it in say 5yrs time.

I wish you all the best with it though, cant wait to see the end result and some figures from the drag strips. Dont take my post the wrong way, it is just an opinion,

Any update on the car?


----------



## Grahamstt

Sometimes when your're modding a car the value is secondary (if you can afford it) it's the end result that counts
You only have to look at the Max power boys to see that, ie corsa's and saxo's - they could spend Steves budget on a sound system!!!!!!!
It's all down to what your taste is and if a Mk 1 floats your boat then putting 600bhp down will give you an enormous grin
Trying to say an RS would be money better spent is mainly from an investment point of view - dont forget he already had the car, he didn't go out and buy it for this build.
Surely his budget would have been at least £10k+ more to get a TTRS with 600bhp on his drive, I'm sure we would all like one as well :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
The other thing to take in to consideration is that Steve has spent the most of the last 6 months working abroad and as a way of keeping labour costs down they (the builders) have been working mainly as and when in between other jobs.

I'm sure Steve will comment on this and add his point of view, if I'm talking out of turn or got my facts wrong he'll tell me and I apologise.
Just my thoughts tho
[smiley=cheers.gif] 
Graham


----------



## LEO-RS

Grahamstt said:


> Sometimes when your're modding a car the value is secondary (if you can afford it) it's the end result that counts
> You only have to look at the Max power boys to see that, ie corsa's and saxo's - they could spend Steves budget on a sound system!!!!!!!
> It's all down to what your taste is and if a Mk 1 floats your boat then putting 600bhp down will give you an enormous grin
> Trying to say an RS would be money better spent is mainly from an investment point of view - dont forget he already had the car, he didn't go out and buy it for this build.
> Surely his budget would have been at least £10k+ more to get a TTRS with 600bhp on his drive, I'm sure we would all like one as well :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> The other thing to take in to consideration is that Steve has spent the most of the last 6 months working abroad and as a way of keeping labour costs down they (the builders) have been working mainly as and when in between other jobs.
> 
> I'm sure Steve will comment on this and add his point of view, if I'm talking out of turn or got my facts wrong he'll tell me and I apologise.
> Just my thoughts tho
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> Graham


Graham, I do agree with you. It's Steve's money, it's his project, he will have a car that will put a massive grin on his face and I hope it all turns out well for him. I was very impressed with all the pictures, no corners cut attitude, it's an impressive build. You are right I suppose, those that buy GTR's/Evo's and the likes spend tens of thousands in order to get down the drag strip 1 or 2 secs quicker. I suppose Steve has spent a fraction to what some people plough into their cars.

I was just giving an alternate view, a 4mth wait on the car is horrendous, but as you say, being out the country for most of that certainly helps anyway.Is this going to be a 600hp car then? Apologies, I thought 500 was the target here? It will be a monster no doubt.

Steve,is this going straight on the rollers?


----------



## Grahamstt

Hi Mitchy 
I fully understand your point of view
I think Steve is going with the reliable 520ish bhp with 600+bhp on tap as it is needed for the odd drag strip visit
Graham


----------



## V6RUL

Well guys, here is the latest..
Gray is correct, this has been a slow burner as ive been working away for the last 4 months and it would not have served any purpose having the car sat on the drive waiting for me to come back. The indie has been working on the car inbetween other jobs to help reduce costs but if you want quality, it costs. In addition to the turbo build there have been 1 or 2 other things going on and 1 or 2 that i will be revealing. The new front bumper has already been seen and the next one is this little mod to the centre of the 5 buttons..








The boost controller has been fitted here..








A slight modification to the exhaust has seen the cats and res section removed..








The chargecooler pump needed a mounting bracket fabricating..








Here is the chargecooler pump fitted in place of where the A/C was, good use of space..








Wastegate is plumbed in, DP wrapped in a temporary coating, charge cooler resevoir installed..









Im hoping to pick the car up on Wed or Thursday, providing i can get there as im snowed in at the mo.
Steve


----------



## TT51

stevecollier said:


> I am expecting to pick the car up Wed or Thur and start running her in.


Happy Christmas what timing hope they deliver Steve 

Neil


----------



## V6RUL

I hope so too. Ive actually come back a little early and caught them out..  
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Fingers crossed for you mate that it's ready, and you can get there :wink:


----------



## robokn

Steve,
who is doing the mapping of the car??


----------



## T3RBO

From further up in this thread...



stevecollier said:


> Autograph will be mapping it.
> There will be Unitronic software for the box and OEM software for the ECU with GIAC modified files for the fuelling.
> Steve


----------



## V6RUL

As said above Rob, the turbo is a closed loop and will look after itself, hopefully.
I think the only mods to the ECU, is for fuelling.
Less is more.
Steve


----------



## robokn

But surley the whole engine will need mapping as the ECU being from a RS4 will not have the correct parameters set, they are GIAC dealers so would it not be prudent to get a map from GIAC as it would have to be custom written


----------



## Matt B

Hey Steve
Just checking in on your thread, always puts a smile on my face. I know what this car means to you and I for one cant wait to see the finished result. 
You asked me earlier in the thread if I had plans for mine - definitely  I am gonna get a AEM water/meth injection done to the car in time for the warmer weather. I also have a large port head just waiting to be fettled with a dose of porting and supertech valves. Just need to shift the silver TT first. I am also looking to get an AFR or EGT gauge - I am leaning towards AFR as EGT is surely just a function of AFR.


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Hey Steve
> Just checking in on your thread, always puts a smile on my face. I know what this car means to you and I for one cant wait to see the finished result.
> You asked me earlier in the thread if I had plans for mine - definitely  I am gonna get a AEM water/meth injection done to the car in time for the warmer weather. I also have a large port head just waiting to be fettled with a dose of porting and supertech valves. Just need to shift the silver TT first. I am also looking to get an AFR or EGT gauge - I am leaning towards AFR as EGT is surely just a function of AFR.


Your surely heading towards high threes, just keep it reliable by freeing up bottlenecks rather than wringing its neck.
Dont over gauge it mate but obv some info is good.
Picking the TT up on Thur or Fri unless there is an unforseen issue..Oh yes, its being started tomoz to check for leaks whilst the bumper is off.
Steve


----------



## markypoo

Thats rather apt Steve the start button being in place of the hazard warning :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

markypoo said:


> Thats rather apt Steve the start button being in place of the hazard warning :lol: :lol: :wink:


Its about time i made use of the button in the centre as the hazard was gathering too much dust..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Taken this morning..after 4 months of being in bits..
Click to view the vid..

Its a race to get it put back together for running in.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Hi Steve

Blimey it sounds like a V8, all looking great Steve, when we she be back in your hands?

I like the start button by the way.


----------



## Charlie

Exciting stuff Stephanie, can't wait to see it go up the strip 

Charlene


----------



## Marco34

Charlie said:


> Exciting stuff Stephanie, can't wait to see it go up the strip
> 
> Charlene


I think hearing it will be great too!


----------



## Matt B

Nice one Steve - Sounds a bit like a Massey Ferguson lol


----------



## V6RUL

That was the first time its been started and with only a base map it will sound a bit off.
The indie will need to do about 6 logging runs to get it somewhere close to whats required for running in, then it will be mine till i go back to work and it will be serviced and tuned for the "ran in" system.
I think i will be dissapointing a few, as the noise will be OEM quiet or quieter.
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Did think it sounded fairly _normal_ like :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

It initially sounds different due to the lower compression and the i phone is not really a true representation of the noise created.
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Look forward to hearing it at Santa Pod mate :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> Look forward to hearing it at Santa Pod mate :wink:


So am i, but i will have to listen to a vid to hear its audibilities, if there are any.
Its off to a place near Burscough in the new year to have a little work done to the exhaust as the Milly back box will be doing a vanishing act.
Steve


----------



## Gunnar

Hi Steve, so do you have your Christmas pressie from the Indie ? or will it now be a New Year Present ?


----------



## V6RUL

Gunnar said:


> Hi Steve, so do you have your Christmas pressie from the Indie ? or will it now be a New Year Present ?


I think im going to call it a new years prezzie. 
Its needs 2 days to finish it off ready for running in so im thinking next Wednesday or Thursday.
Steve


----------



## Gunnar

Cool...It's been great following your thread...can't wait for your reaction when you take her for her first real spin ! Hope the roads are clear of snow for you.
Pete.


----------



## V6RUL

Gunnar said:


> Cool...It's been great following your thread...can't wait for your reaction when you take her for her first real spin ! Hope the roads are clear of snow for you.
> Pete.


The weather is rubbish here so a few days for the snow and slush to clear is not such a bad thing.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

stevecollier said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...It's been great following your thread...can't wait for your reaction when you take her for her first real spin ! Hope the roads are clear of snow for you.
> Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> The weather is rubbish here so a few days for the snow and slush to clear is not such a bad thing.
> Steve
Click to expand...

mate you are not wrong there. The weather here is shocking! My tt has sat on the drive for a week so i cant blame you - if you are getting a pipewerx cat back i would ask for the old style with the angled back box. Seeing the new style with two 90 degree bends on the right hand box must be shite for gas flow


----------



## bigsyd

> Seeing the new style with two 90 degree bends on the right hand box must be shite for gas flow


 Matt you read my mind


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...It's been great following your thread...can't wait for your reaction when you take her for her first real spin ! Hope the roads are clear of snow for you.
> Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> The weather is rubbish here so a few days for the snow and slush to clear is not such a bad thing.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mate you are not wrong there. The weather here is shocking! My tt has sat on the drive for a week so i cant blame you - if you are getting a pipewerx cat back i would ask for the old style with the angled back box. Seeing the new style with two 90 degree bends on the right hand box must be shite for gas flow
Click to expand...

Am looking at the shite option as a little back pressure is good for tickover but the design is not finalised yet.
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS

New year now Steve, last we heard engine was running.

Anymore updates on this yet?


----------



## SteviedTT

If you had of got one of these, you could of saved yourself a fortune Steve :lol: :lol: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TURBO-EXHAUST-SOU ... 1c0497b9a4


----------



## wallstreet

SteviedTT said:


> If you had of got one of these, you could of saved yourself a fortune Steve :lol: :lol:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TURBO-EXHAUST-SOU ... 1c0497b9a4


HAPPY NEW Year Steve!


----------



## SteviedTT

Happy New Year to you as well my Swiss friend :-*


----------



## V6RUL

The Indie has had some bad luck lastweek. During the cold spell their water pipes froze and subsequently burst leaving their offices and storage areas under water. No work could be carried out untill the insurance assessors had been.
They have started working on the TT again today getting the plumbing finished off and the bumper on.
The TT may be finished on Saturday for me to have a test drive but im back off to Macedonia on Sunday so i will see how desperate i am to get behind the wheel, but may just pop in to take some pics anyway.
The indie will run the TT in on a running in map for 500 miles and then change the oil and filter and assess whether the TT is run in enough to go onto the final map.

Steve


----------



## Mondo

Pisser, Steve. I know you were looking forward to a decent drive in her. Patience, my friend; all good things, etc.


----------



## TT51

Look at it this way buddy when you drive it for the first time now you may be able to really give it some welly  instead of knowing what is available and not being able to use it 

I hope they are aware of the 23rd of Jan


----------



## V6RUL

We are all frustrated at the moment as we had set a goal for Christmas for the TT to be ready to be run in, but the indie should run her in correctly and will be able to assess how she is doing and when she will be ready.

Steve


----------



## bigsyd

It may be a blessing in disguise steve, with them running the car in, if any problems arise they will be on the ball with the problem

Fingers x for when you get back m8 the car is run in, any little niggles sorted and it is running full power.
You have pushed the envelope m8 and deserve a medal for this build


----------



## Gone

+1

A very ambitious build but well planned, well executed and a what seems from our side of the screen a very calm approach to it - hats off to you Steve. Let's hope it all comes together!


----------



## Fictorious

At least it gives you time to get the downpipe ceramic coated too before running in.


----------



## V6RUL

Im a V6 swan, all gracefull above the water but paddling like mad below.
Its a 7 day turnround for the DP to be coated so that will probably be done at the end of Jan after the Pod.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Right, all the major components have been fitted and the car has been running for nearly two weeks on running in maps.
Here are a few pics from the last few days and it's just a case of getting the trim and bling finished off...




































As you can see she looks almost finished, just a bit of fettling.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

How is the new map for the hot start m8?


----------



## Gone

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

Very tempted to come to SP tomorrow just to see the spectacle! Can't afford the time though - exams meh

Top project, bet you're well chuffed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

The cold and hot maps are sorted now, she was running a little lean on hot start but a new map last night sorted that and i will be picking her up today to put some miles on her and get her ready for the Pod tomoz.
Steve


----------



## TT51

Thats good news Steve looking forward to seeing it tomorrow.

Weather forcast is looking cloudy, cold but dry


----------



## VSPURS

stevecollier said:


> The cold and hot maps are sorted now, she was running a little lean on hot start but a new map last night sorted that and i will be picking her up today to put some miles on her and get her ready for the Pod tomoz.
> Steve


Really looking forward to seeing your car Steve! Do you think you'll be running it up the strip?


----------



## les

Very nice Steve but whats with the subtle (your external phrase) front Mk2 style grill mate? :? And I thought you are into the stealth OEM look :roll: Hope the fettling goes well with few hick ups mate. Good luck.


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers for the comments guys and for Les...ive always classed or tried to think of my TT as a MK1.5
The change in front end is more for practicality really as there are 4 rads up front now and this grill offers better cooling efficiency with the bigger grills and cos of the tighter space behind the water rad to engine ive had to fit a pair of Kenlowe fans which are 30% thinner than OEM.
I had cooler plugs in for the NASP setup and now ive had to go back to more of an OEM spec as the car has been difficult to start.

Steve..it would be nice for you to be peeking in someone elses engine bay than everyone looking in yours for a change.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Can't wait Stephanie  Give me a bell when you are up I will be setting my alarm for 6am now as a few peeps want to call me before they set off to double check - weather is looking promising though.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Ok C. Later bro


----------



## V6RUL

As you can see, the TT is built up and is approx 99% complete.
The car has been made ready for Santa Pod although she wasn't running up the Strip.
The TT has never done over 50 miles in one hit and so unbeknown to all, there was an electrical issue that was causing the TT to cut out now and then. 
I've struggled for the past few days putting 500+ miles on her so this running in map, 0.4 Bar boost and oil and filter can now be tweaked or changed and the boost upped to 0.8 Bar, for the next phase of the running in.













































I've dropped her off today for the work to be done and the electrical issue to be resolved. Hopefully I will be back in her on Thursday to get some more miles on her and to take her to 5K rpm instead of 4K max.

As a guide on the performance so far..
I set the Liquid adaption to 119%.
6th gear at 4k rpm on 0.4 bar boost realised 300lb/ft torque

Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Do they know what the cutting out problem is m8, or is it the ODB


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Do they know what the cutting out problem is m8, or is it the ODB


Hi Syd, they've got a pretty good idea where the problem is and it's either a loose wire or faulty power distribution relay. Should be back on the road soon.
Maybe a curry hey?
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

> Maybe a curry hey


 it would be rude not to


----------



## V6RUL

Time for the DSG to be re-adapted and a new fuelling map to be added today.
This will be approx map 9 of 12, more and more miles will complete the mapping process.
Oil and filter change thrown in to the mix as well.
Im hoping that if all goes well today i will be turning up to the NW meet at the Millstone tonight.
Seve


----------



## Matt B

hey Steve. Glad to hear its better news for you buddy! Not sure if i can make the millstone tonight but fingers crossed for you


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> hey Steve. Glad to hear its better news for you buddy! Not sure if i can make the millstone tonight but fingers crossed for you


Cheers Matt, good days ahead.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Fingers crossed for ya buddy 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Fingers crossed for ya buddy
> 
> Charlene


The more its driven the better it gets but the more niggles are starting to show themselves and need to be tweaked.
One day...one day
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya buddy
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> The more its driven the better it gets but the more niggles are starting to show themselves and need to be tweaked.
> One day...one day
> Steve
Click to expand...

 I think they call it "a labour of love" Steve


----------



## V6RUL

les said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for ya buddy
> 
> Charlene
> 
> 
> 
> The more its driven the better it gets but the more niggles are starting to show themselves and need to be tweaked.
> One day...one day
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they call it "a labour of love" Steve
Click to expand...

Its called commissioning, i think.
I will see ya tonight Les.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Went out for a little run out today and i ended up going past one of those places that are just to hard to keep on driving by.
The place in question is Pipewerx..  
Popped in for a chat and to see if they could offer me a little something, well i nearly fell off my chair when i saw the biggest tailpipe section i have ever seen and thought SAXO straight away.. :roll:









Back to business and to tell the truth i had already prebooked in.
I just need to say that i had a temporary system fitted by Autograph, but this was not the finished article, but it was functional.
Let me just say, 9 hours of standing on my feet and watching Geoff and Jay work their magic.
Enjoy and look out for the twist..

Put up on the ramp for the guys to have a look at whats on..








Then it was whipped off..








Here is the old girl..








and the temporary downpipe..








A little fabrication later..and








and the downpipe, unfortunately the flange wasn't on in this pic..








but it is on this pic..








OOO what about tips...let me see..eeney meeney miney mo..








little bit of snake action..








and from the back..valance courtesy of Syd..cheers mate..









This is a turbo back system in 3" and some component parts are 316SS for extra strength.
Steve


----------



## Garvie

erm... so you now have the fastest 3.2 V6 180 on the forum??? :?


----------



## Hark

One tailpipe? Why? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SAVTT240

Steve,

That looks ''AWESOME'' & ''QUALITY'' 8) 8) 8)

But only single rear out    What made you go with that ?


----------



## Nogaro TT

Hark said:


> One tailpipe? Why? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Confused by this decision mate!? :?


----------



## was

Nogaro TT said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> One tailpipe? Why? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Confused by this decision mate!? :?
Click to expand...

 sleeper perhaps?


----------



## V6RUL

How many of you see parked or overtake or are over taken by a TT and make your mind up what it is by looking at the tail or tails on show.
Maybe the term "less is more" springs to mind and im just up for trying something different.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

was said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> One tailpipe? Why? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Confused by this decision mate!? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sleeper perhaps?
Click to expand...

on the ball 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Fictorious

I get the idea but the single exit on that big piece of valance just looks pants, always has, always will, a shame


----------



## aj1989

i totally get what your trying to do, as it would be funny to spank someone after they considered taking you on but i do think in general the tt shape is well suited to two tailpipes :?


----------



## V6RUL

Fictorious said:


> I get the idea but the single exit on that big piece of valance just looks pants, always has, always will, a shame


So you wont think twice about taking me on then.. :lol: 
This is what im on about..your view is that i am less or not worthy...im all for baiting for the thrill of the chase..but who will be doing the chasing..  
The T3/4 outlet is less than 3" so a single exit with free flow baffles/silencers is more than enough to handle what im putting through it, so is there any any need for twin exits apart from symetry.. :? 
Steve


----------



## alun

hats off for doing something diffrent here..

i could be wrong but im sure i read that single exits have better flow. something to do with keeping the gasses at a constant speed through the system.


----------



## V6RUL

alun said:


> hats off for doing something diffrent here..
> 
> i could be wrong but im sure i read that single exits have better flow. something to do with keeping the gasses at a constant speed through the system.


 :-* no exhaust on a turbo is best.
Steve


----------



## alun

maybe i was thinking of n/a's then. did you not consider side exit and have no tail pipe then?


----------



## GINNO78

Has to be twin im afraid!.....Looks a Bit Jap with one big single ......Doesnt suite the TT ..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mrgoodcat

like it Steve, wolf in sheeps clothing, there'll be some good posts on other forums when people get their arses handed to them by a 180


----------



## Charlie

Hmm not sure about that, you can get a single exit V6 style valance which I think would look better.

Charlie


----------



## stevebeechTA

mrgoodcat said:


> like it Steve, wolf in sheeps clothing, there'll be some good posts on other forums when people get their arses handed to them by a 180


Yep totally agree, Steve's got the power so he is happy. There is no need to flaunt it as he knows he's got it. I know two tail pipes look good but i don't think this build has been just down to cosmetics.


----------



## V6RUL

PMSL. 
This was always going to be a point of contention and all comments are appreciated.
As said, if you've got it, why flaunt it. My intention was always to be minimalist and I like the smoother valance over the honeycomb single style.
This mod is always going to be a maramite thing.
By the way, you want to hear this baby sing, oooooo it sweet.

I'm really impressed with the guys workmanship and would recommend Pipewerx to all the turbo boys but Milltek edges it for the NASP boys.

Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale

I like what you're doing Steve, but if you want a minimalist look how about a concealed exhaust to really smooth the rear? 8)


----------



## Super Josh

More importantly, what does it sound like? 

We need some Youtube clippage 

Josh


----------



## jamman

Been reading this thread with interest over the weeks, felt for the owner a few times with all the little problems etc

But think the exhaust is a big mistake and just doesn't look right I don't hold with all this they will think its a 180/stealth rubbish because they wont because of the Mk2 grill, styling, sound etc just think he's missed a chance of doing a beautiful unique two exhaust system, it looks pants sorry


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Been reading this thread with interest over the weeks, felt for the owner a few times with all the little problems etc
> 
> But think the exhaust is a big mistake and just doesn't look right I don't hold with all this they will think its a 180/stealth rubbish because they wont because of the Mk2 grill, styling, sound etc just think he's missed a chance of doing a beautiful unique two exhaust system, it looks pants sorry


 :lol: thats cool mate, its the way im going for now. If i get fed up of it, i can always do something else but for now im giggling.

As for a smooth rear, i think this is actually advertising that there is something going on and im not feeling the love for that at the mo. But who knows in the future, it will be easier to do a delete now than going for the twin.

Steve


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been reading this thread with interest over the weeks, felt for the owner a few times with all the little problems etc
> 
> But think the exhaust is a big mistake and just doesn't look right I don't hold with all this they will think its a 180/stealth rubbish because they wont because of the Mk2 grill, styling, sound etc just think he's missed a chance of doing a beautiful unique two exhaust system, it looks pants sorry
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thats cool mate, its the way im going for now. If i get fed up of it, i can always do something else but for now im giggling.
> 
> As for a smooth rear, i think this is actually advertising that there is something going on and im not feeling the love for that at the mo. But who knows in the future, it will be easier to do a delete now than going for the twin.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Bet you go for a twin mate because its bugging the feck out of me and its not even my motor :lol: good luck with it


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been reading this thread with interest over the weeks, felt for the owner a few times with all the little problems etc
> 
> But think the exhaust is a big mistake and just doesn't look right I don't hold with all this they will think its a 180/stealth rubbish because they wont because of the Mk2 grill, styling, sound etc just think he's missed a chance of doing a beautiful unique two exhaust system, it looks pants sorry
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: thats cool mate, its the way im going for now. If i get fed up of it, i can always do something else but for now im giggling.
> 
> As for a smooth rear, i think this is actually advertising that there is something going on and im not feeling the love for that at the mo. But who knows in the future, it will be easier to do a delete now than going for the twin.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bet you go for a twin mate because its bugging the feck out of me and its not even my motor :lol: good luck with it
Click to expand...

Exactly the reaction im after.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## AwesomeJohn

I've already got the single exit TT V6 style rear valance on order and i am having a very simmlar system!

It's there to serve a purpose, not just for looks and i like it a lot! 8)


----------



## wallstreet

rustyintegrale said:


> I like what you're doing Steve, but if you want a minimalist look how about a concealed exhaust to really smooth the rear? 8)


Amazing what you're doing! Let's see what it metamorphs into next.


----------



## Roller83

stevecollier said:


> How many of you see parked or overtake or are over taken by a TT and make your mind up what it is by looking at the tail or tails on show.
> Maybe the term "less is more" springs to mind and im just up for trying something different.
> Steve


Been goin thru bits and bobs of this thread and I gotta say I'm very impressed with what you've done here... As someone who has taken on a big project before and heard why do this why don't do that I understand that there's always opinions that won't agree to Ur taste... Personally I think the Twin exit exhaust looks better, and I can say the stealth kinda won't count when u have V6 on ya number plate... But ultimately it's up to what ever tickles Ur fancy brov...

So more power to ya... Interested to see what results ul achieve on Rolling Road once all run in and finalised mapping.

Also b nice to see some 0-62.. 0-100... And 1/4 mile times.

Well done mate.


----------



## V6RUL

It's all personal choice what peeps do and this is the way I'm going for now.
I will be going down the strip this year to test her out but as for RR I will have to find one that can run her.

I'm in Autograph now getting the next map on and the boost raised as she is doing well.
Steve


----------



## Roller83

stevecollier said:


> It's all personal choice what peeps do and this is the way I'm going for now.
> I will be going down the strip this year to test her out but as for RR I will have to find one that can run her.
> 
> I'm in Autograph now getting the next map on and the boost raised as she is doing well.
> Steve


Can't wait to see the results mate... How much psi u planning on running?


----------



## V6RUL

Roller83 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all personal choice what peeps do and this is the way I'm going for now.
> I will be going down the strip this year to test her out but as for RR I will have to find one that can run her.
> 
> I'm in Autograph now getting the next map on and the boost raised as she is doing well.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the results mate... How much psi u planning on running?
Click to expand...

Normally the TT will run 16psi but she has the option to set the boost controller to 32 psi but I won't be running at that....ever but it may be upped for the odd run to say 20 psi
Steve


----------



## Roller83

stevecollier said:


> Roller83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all personal choice what peeps do and this is the way I'm going for now.
> I will be going down the strip this year to test her out but as for RR I will have to find one that can run her.
> 
> I'm in Autograph now getting the next map on and the boost raised as she is doing well.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the results mate... How much psi u planning on running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normally the TT will run 16psi but she has the option to set the boost controller to 32 psi but I won't be running at that....ever but it may be upped for the odd run to say 20 psi
> Steve
Click to expand...

Awesome... I'll keep up to date on ya posts


----------



## Marco34

That was some noise leaving the pub on Tuesday Steve, how much fuel was burning in the exhaust!!   Is the MPG really low at the moment? IS it long before you are able to start seeing the gains?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> That was some noise leaving the pub on Tuesday Steve, how much fuel was burning in the exhaust!!   Is the MPG really low at the moment? IS it long before you are able to start seeing the gains?


She has been running very rich but she went in for the next map yesterday and a couple of parts changed and she has been transformed.
New set of plugs, 30 thou gap. 
The FPR has been changed to 3 bar as the 4 bar is too high for the final tuning.
R100 has been changed as we believe there is an intermittant fault within, we will see.
Boost is now set to 1 bar for the time being and the odd drive to 6k is now allowed.
Front suspension is now raised 20mm on the front as she was sitting too low and the tyres were not far off scrubbing.

Another 200 miles and the oil and filter will be changed, more logs, final ECU tweaks...done..
Steve


----------



## TT51

stevecollier said:


> Another 200 miles and the oil and filter will be changed, more logs, final ECU tweaks...done..
> Steve


Get off the forum and go and do the 200 miles 

Nice one Steve glad its almost there

Neil


----------



## V6RUL

TT51 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another 200 miles and the oil and filter will be changed, more logs, final ECU tweaks...done..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Get off the forum and go and do the 200 miles
> 
> Nice one Steve glad its almost there
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

I do have access via my i phone, so i may be in a filling station right now..  
Steve


----------



## aj1989

the wait is unbareable for it to be finally tuned and ready for a solid blast!


----------



## V6RUL

aj1989 said:


> the wait is unbareable for it to be finally tuned and ready for a solid blast!


Im due to go back to Macedonia soon, so it will be touch and go, if it will be done..but im trying.
Steve


----------



## robokn

I really don't like the back end but it's not my car so WTF,

Is this taking a long time to map 'cause when I spoke to Regal about a similar build there was no mention of so many maps to go thru, as they have just down a R32 with a V large turbo, and I am sure they done some live mapping and a few tweeks after that and the car was done


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> I really don't like the back end but it's not my car so WTF,
> 
> Is this taking a long time to map 'cause when I spoke to Regal about a similar build there was no mention of so many maps to go thru, as they have just down a R32 with a V large turbo, and I am sure they done some live mapping and a few tweeks after that and the car was done


I think there approach is softly softly as if something goes pop..its down to them and they just want to get it right.
Some would say they are taking every care to ensure the job is done right. 
Im happy with the level of service and attention they are giving to the TT.
Im sure the peeps that have already seen it in the flesh, would agree this is truly a quality build and the pictures ive put up dont show how good it really looks.
Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

You can't rush perfection


----------



## V6RUL

Did some more miles on the car yesterday and some logs were taken.

She is currently at 0.8 bar and running 408 bhp at 5250rpm.

The extra oompf has showed up that the boost curve needs to be smoothed out cos at 4k it is too aggressive and im pretty sure the geometry of the car needs to be tweaked to help keep the tyres flat on the road as during the T build im sure the sub was moved.

Steve


----------



## les

Slow but sure progress Steve the way to go. Such things are hardly ever right when rushed. Give it a month or two and the car should be sweet as a nut and one hell of a motor.


----------



## finesse

stunningly nice


----------



## Matt B

stevecollier said:


> Did some more miles on the car yesterday and some logs were taken.
> 
> She is currently at 0.8 bar and running 408 bhp at 5250rpm.
> 
> The extra oompf has showed up that the boost curve needs to be smoothed out cos at 4k it is too aggressive and im pretty sure the geometry of the car needs to be tweaked to help keep the tyres flat on the road as during the T build im sure the sub was moved.
> 
> Steve


Nice mate - get it down to the south africans for that geometry check mate - you know there is no one better round here 

Cant wait to see this car on song


----------



## V6RUL

Slowly but surely..
Been out today for a little play and managed to come up with this off the Liquid gauge..








This was with 0.8 boost and 6000rpm in 4th gear.
Ive just had to change me undies.. :lol: 
Autograph will sort the geometry as part of the build but i know what you mean, they are the best. 
Steve


----------



## NeverOEM

I'll take it that the gauge displays crank horsepower ya? I'm sure it's a redundant question, but I wanted to see if you had factored in estimated drivetrain loss to see what whp was.


----------



## Fictorious

NeverOEM said:


> I'll take it that the gauge displays crank horsepower ya? I'm sure it's a redundant question, but I wanted to see if you had factored in estimated drivetrain loss to see what whp was.


It doesn't display horsepower really, it takes air mass readings and converts this to an estimated BHP figure, so can give an idea of how much power you run but I wouldn't say it's accurate.


----------



## VSPURS

Fictorious said:


> NeverOEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it that the gauge displays crank horsepower ya? I'm sure it's a redundant question, but I wanted to see if you had factored in estimated drivetrain loss to see what whp was.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't display horsepower really, it takes air mass readings and converts this to an estimated BHP figure, so can give an idea of how much power you run but I wouldn't say it's accurate.
Click to expand...

The Liquid will also need to be adjusted at the 'Settings' section to adjust the calibration based on the size of the MAF being run.

I found that ever since going bigger power the Liquid was giving readings that were totally inaccurate and haven't used it since.


----------



## V6RUL

My liquid first read 241 bhp when I first fitted before the modding started.
As the mods have been added the numbers have gone up. So I'm using the liquid as my yard stick.
The liquid adaption is now set to 119% as the MAF is 19% bigger.
If I can find a RR to run the TT on when it's ready, I might do it.
Maybe I can disconnect the DSG RWD and get it RR as a FWD car.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I think numbers are pretty pointless really what does count is the enjoyment steve is getting from the car and that seems to
be getting better and better each day so all good


----------



## BAMTT

stevecollier said:


> She is currently at *0.8 bar* and running 408 bhp at 5250rpm.


Superb [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Fictorious

jamman said:


> I think numbers are pretty pointless really what does count is the enjoyment steve is getting from the car and that seems to
> be getting better and better each day so all good


Indeed, its good to hear about a turbo build going (relatively) smoothly.


----------



## caney

stevecollier said:


> Slowly but surely..
> Been out today for a little play and managed to come up with this off the Liquid gauge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was with 0.8 boost and 6000rpm in 4th gear.
> Ive just had to change me undies.. :lol:
> Autograph will sort the geometry as part of the build but i know what you mean, they are the best.
> Steve


Mine read 452bhp using a vi monitor which gets it's reading the same way as the liquigauge.had it on a dyno and it was 410bhp  what g/s is it showing on vagcom?


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Steve, i havnt got Vagcom but i may be able to get something off the indie or poss Tony Rigby can do a log for me.
My time is limited though as im meant to be going away this coming week but lets see what i can do.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

Nice Work Steve I saw the car at Santa Pod well impressed with the mods. Its good to see you are getting results from all your hard work.

Kevin


----------



## lego man

good job Steve C.

Is the car running correctly now? I heard you had some break down issues.

Hurry up and get it tuned. Will be good to see the results.

Lego


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> good job Steve C.
> 
> Is the car running correctly now? I heard you had some break down issues.
> 
> Hurry up and get it tuned. Will be good to see the results.
> 
> Lego


Went out for a little run with Big Syd in the car and came back with a big smile on my face and Syd needing new undies..

















The boost is still 0.8 and in 4th gear i went to 6300 rpm.
I then took Matt B out and i think he was mildly impressed but if they post up they can tell you themselves.

Hi Si, the niggles are getting ironed out on a daily basis and the TT is improving every day.
The DSG still has some way to adapt correctly but its getting there and the engine is running well.
Steve


----------



## aj1989

537 that is time for new undies


----------



## Matt B

Just thought I would comment on this ride today.
Given that this car is in the midst of being tuned I was very impressed with it. The power delivery is fantastic and the noise is just stunning. Cannot wait to have another passenger ride when the mapping is complete
Thumbs up from me


----------



## VSPURS

That's wicked!

I'm really excited for Steve to have the car tuned!

It's going to be amazing!


----------



## bigsyd

All i have to say is......  i have NEVER been pinned into my seat with acceleration like today.... fooook me it was good 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## aj1989

you should organise ride along days £5 a passenger ride everyone would be smiling and youll get the build money back :lol:


----------



## garyv6

Clocked this on the M65 yesterday around 12ish thought to myself aye aye something not quite right here
This motor looks well moody dark blue black alloys, de-spoilered, big single exit exhaust, a fancy No plate that ain't a 180 Quattro.
The stance gave it away as well very purposeful.
Sat behind it for a while trying to make my mind up about it, weather was bad very blowy
M65 goes from 2 lanes to 3 lanes at 1 point thought i'll test this guy see what he's got so give the car I was in a bit of an opener went past at 3/4 of what i had in case he was going to bite (always leave something up your sleeve) up to 120 he was having none of it my toy car is ultra light as its aluminium I got blown form 3rd to 2nd lane with the wind 
I quickly came back to my senses 
Still was 100% sure that this was no ordinary TT then remembered V6 forum as have V6 TT checked No plate & pics of car felt a right twit with an A. :roll: 
Just had a bit of banter with Steve about it all good fun
Remember Steve Silver Lupo Gti (far from standard)
I'll get you next time............in my dreams :lol: 
Gary


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Gary,
As said in the PM, I do remember ya but it wasn't the sort of day for playing. Just trying to stay in lane was hard enough. Your Lupo isn't exactly stealth with that big exit your showing.
Next time I will give you a taste of what she is capable of...hopefully.
Steve


----------



## NeverOEM

stevecollier said:


> My liquid first read 241 bhp when I first fitted before the modding started.
> As the mods have been added the numbers have gone up. So I'm using the liquid as my yard stick.
> The liquid adaption is now set to 119% as the MAF is 19% bigger.
> If I can find a RR to run the TT on when it's ready, I might do it.
> Maybe I can disconnect the DSG RWD and get it RR as a FWD car.
> Steve


if you do get some dyno figures I would recommend not going that route. In my eyes, dynoing an all wheel drive car as front wheel drive is useless. You'll get some power figures, sure, but that figure won't be your wheel horse power as AWD. Best to just wait it out and get it done right once so you don't have to further speculate that ~20% drivetrain loss. I'll be on your heels with a similar build and I'm interested to see how your's turns out. Let me know how those clutches hold up.


----------



## V6RUL

NeverOEM said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> My liquid first read 241 bhp when I first fitted before the modding started.
> As the mods have been added the numbers have gone up. So I'm using the liquid as my yard stick.
> The liquid adaption is now set to 119% as the MAF is 19% bigger.
> If I can find a RR to run the TT on when it's ready, I might do it.
> Maybe I can disconnect the DSG RWD and get it RR as a FWD car.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> if you do get some dyno figures I would recommend not going that route. In my eyes, dynoing an all wheel drive car as front wheel drive is useless. You'll get some power figures, sure, but that figure won't be your wheel horse power as AWD. Best to just wait it out and get it done right once so you don't have to further speculate that ~20% drivetrain loss. I'll be on your heels with a similar build and I'm interested to see how your's turns out. Let me know how those clutches hold up.
Click to expand...

My views on RR have been aired a number of times on this forum and its becoming common knowledge that RR a DSG especially with a performance haldex is problematical.
If i can RR the front wheels only then this will give some good numbers and satisfy those who want to see graphs.
The clutches are still adapting to the DSG and only time will tell.
Ive not tried any acceleration runs as this is going to apply big stress, so i will bide my time untill they are bedded in.
Ive only done power runs in 4th and 5th from 3k to 6k and this is where the Liquid gauge numbers come from.

What i would recommend Tim is that you get the clutch done first and let it adapt and bed in cos ive got too much new stuff going on at once and its causing the indie headaches trying to sort niggles out.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

Stroooth! thats stunning Steve. I almost wish I had got a V6 now .

Kevin


----------



## Mondo

Diveratt said:


> Stroooth! thats stunning Steve. I almost wish I had got a V6 now .
> 
> Kevin


Easy there, fella... :x :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

:lol: :lol: possibly another turning to the dark side..
Steve


----------



## Guest

Considering a Mk2 TDi is the dark side!

Considering changing ownership from a Mk1 1.8T to a Mk1 3.2 V6 is about as dark as strolling hand-in-hand with the long-haired blonde woman from the Timotei advert (remember that) through an Alpine meadow on a sunny summer's day. 

Damn Tesco's offer on Jacob's Creek Shiraz Cabernet for these wierd visions of loveliness. 

Doug


----------



## V6RUL

Doug Short said:


> Considering a Mk2 TDi is the dark side!
> 
> Considering changing ownership from a Mk1 1.8T to a Mk1 3.2 V6 is about as dark as strolling hand-in-hand with the long-haired blonde woman from the Timotei advert (remember that) through an Alpine meadow on a sunny summer's day.
> 
> Damn Tesco's offer on Jacob's Creek Shiraz Cabernet for these wierd visions of loveliness.
> 
> Doug


Its true that the MK1s share a lot of component parts the V6 is a different driving experience than the 1.8 and the DSG takes it to a different level.
If you were forced to drive a DSG car for a week, i think after exploring its options you would turn to using LOREAL because your worth it.
Steve


----------



## Mondo

OK; Doug? Steve? You two are seriously weird... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Just remember, it won't happen overnight, but it will happen... :wink:

Rachel Hunter... Mmmm...


----------



## Charlie

Sounds awesome Steffi, I hope to see it at the March Santa Pod day as I am sure by then it will be producing even more power and torque. I really really want a passenger ride 

Charlene


----------



## v800mjh

Charlie said:


> I really really want a passenger ride
> 
> Charlene


+1


----------



## Michael-TT

I'm quite sure everyone here wants a passenger ride with those power levels!


----------



## V6RUL

Its funny how peeps want a ride in a V6..  
Ive got a few passenger rides that i owe out due to the Gumpert quiz, Andy and Mr Fict, i believe. Ive not forgotten.
The car is going back in the garage tomoz for approx a week to iron out some of the remaining niggles and the front bumper can be finally fixed on permanently.

Its been a bit quiet on here without Charlie running around, welcome back.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

stevecollier said:


> Its funny how peeps want a ride in a V6..
> Ive got a few passenger rides that i owe out due to the Gumpert quiz, Andy and Mr Fict, i believe. Ive not forgotten.
> The car is going back in the garage tomoz for approx a week to iron out some of the remaining niggles and the front bumper can be finally fixed on permanently.
> 
> Its been a bit quiet on here without Charlie running around, welcome back.
> Steve


AHMM I got the Gumpert quiz too [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its funny how peeps want a ride in a V6..
> Ive got a few passenger rides that i owe out due to the Gumpert quiz, Andy and Mr Fict, i believe. Ive not forgotten.
> The car is going back in the garage tomoz for approx a week to iron out some of the remaining niggles and the front bumper can be finally fixed on permanently.
> 
> Its been a bit quiet on here without Charlie running around, welcome back.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> AHMM I got the Gumpert quiz too [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

OOPS..will have to check back through..dont want any free loaders..  
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Its been a bit quiet on here without Charlie running around, welcome back.
> Steve


Cheers Steffi :-* :-* :-*

Charlene


----------



## Mondo

stevecollier said:


> '...Its funny how peeps want a ride in a V6..  Steve


Actually I think it's the TURBO they want a ride in. :wink:

Over 500bhp. Freakin' amazin'. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Mondo said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> '...Its funny how peeps want a ride in a V6..  Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think it's the TURBO they want a ride in. :wink:
> 
> Over 500bhp. Freakin' amazin'. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

I think its the V6 3.2 as the progression of power is very linear opposed to the kick of the 1.8.
Syd and Matt have both said the difference is very different.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

I was very fortunate on Sunday to have a ride in two of the most modified TT,s in the country 8) and had a chance to experience back to back the difference in how a 2 ltr (Matt b) and a V6 tubo (steve V6) feels.
1st up was steves, after a warm up drive and checking all was good steve pushed the car, the power put down was smooth and progressive and pinning me to the seat, the thing I noticed most was the lack of drama, the power delivery was silky smooth and pulled and pulled, and I had to keep looking at the speedo to check the sensation of speed, this car has a hell of a lot still left in it as it is still being tweaked and developed.
When all the bugs are ironed out this car will be one hell of a motor and a credit to steve for pushing the envelope.

Next up was Matt b and his black bomber 8) I love this motor, from the outside it looks like a TT that has a bit of modification and looks like most TT,s on this forum, but it's only when you get up close and personal that the level and superior quality of the modifications start to show and this car is a cut above the rest 8) 8) 8) 
Then you look under the bonnet and all I could do is smile  this car has a split personality disorder... 
Same road as we went with steve,same routine took the car for a warm up run and then onto a sweeping roundabout to get back onto the motorway, just as we got onto the slip road Matt gave it some  sweet Jesus this car is an animal, it is just how I imagined a big turbo conversion would feel, it's like a 19 yr old on speed with an ASBO :lol: it's an angry fooker all things screaming the car fighting to get the power down and out, and it just wants to fight anything that comes past, but it has another side...drive it normally and it's just a nice well behaved choir boy :roll: 
So that is my view on these cars and each has it's own merit and both cars are miles apart but the two come together to give the same thing...... A bloody huge smile on your face


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Syd, nice little comparisson write up.
From what Syd has said, its sounds like mine is going the way i want it to, smooth and progressive.
Im not after the kick in the back but i do appreciate that other TTs may be setup to deliver the power in a different way.

The car is going back to the indie today to have some more work done to it and to push the build on.
Hopefully i will see her at the end of next week.
Steve


----------



## caney

so matt b's is a 2 litre then? didn't know that!


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> so matt b's is a 2 litre then? didn't know that!


lol, neither did I Steve 
its a 1.9L - I wish i could tell you whether it made a difference or not but I cant cos it was like that when I got it.


----------



## V6RUL

Ive had an update from the garage and a number of niggles have been overcome and fixed.

Small waterleak.
Fuel pump relocation mod due to noise transmission through the chasis.
New MSL wastegate gaskets as OEM fibre had blown.
Another FPR mod, as i went from a 4 to a 3bar and now im on an adjustable FPR as the 3bar was actually giving 3.2bar and a little instability which is still too high for the injector latency. This seems to have settled the engine down a lot better and hunting has been negated whilst revs are sitting at approx 800rpm at tickover, slightly higher than OEM of 680.
Front bumper final fix.
They have said that the DSG is going to be reset again so the self adaption can be retried as the gears on the odd shaft were a little clunky, whilst the even shaft was spot on.
The final map has been installed on the car and some final logs are going to be taken today to ensure she is running within the correct parameters and the self adaption fuel trims have enough adjustment to self tune, one way or another.

Im hoping to pick her up tonight or Monday but it comes down to whether she can be buttoned up and given the all clear.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

All good news m8, as with any build like this i suppose other niggles will show themselves with more time spent actually driving it, but it is all going in the right direction 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Fred

I may have missed if its been upgraded, but how many miles are you expecting the DSG to last before it drops its arse?

If the car is genuinely going to do 500+ BHP then I'm guessing its going to go wrong in the first 400 miles.


----------



## Spandex

Fred said:


> I may have missed if its been upgraded, but how many miles are you expecting the DSG to last before it drops its arse?
> 
> If the car is genuinely going to do 500+ BHP then I'm guessing its going to go wrong in the first 400 miles.


Jesus... And I thought *I* was miserable...


----------



## SteviedTT

Fred said:


> I may have missed if its been upgraded, but how many miles are you expecting the DSG to last before it drops its arse?
> 
> If the car is genuinely going to do 500+ BHP then I'm guessing its going to go wrong in the first 400 miles.


Read the post, oh harbinger of doom and gloom :? :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT

Spandex said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have missed if its been upgraded, but how many miles are you expecting the DSG to last before it drops its arse?
> 
> If the car is genuinely going to do 500+ BHP then I'm guessing its going to go wrong in the first 400 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus... And I thought *I* was miserable...
Click to expand...

Don't let him fool you mate, you ARE miserable :lol:


----------



## Fred

I asked if I had missed something - is it upgraded?

All I'm saying is if not (I did ask if it was!) then that box is going to die very quickly.

I was then going to ask what he has planned for it in terms of an upgrade.


----------



## V6RUL

Fred said:


> I may have missed if its been upgraded, but how many miles are you expecting the DSG to last before it drops its arse?
> 
> If the car is genuinely going to do 500+ BHP then I'm guessing its going to go wrong in the first 400 miles.


Hi Fred, 
nice to see youve come over to give me a nice warm message and plenty of support.
My TT has now got 1400 miles on it from the build stage. 
Who knows how long the DSG will last, but i will tell ya what..
if it breaks ive got plenty of cash to either get it repaired, replaced or converted to a manual..its all good fun here and im just going to enjoy everyday i can spend in the old girl.
If you can be bothered to read my build thread, cos some of it is actually informative and does make certain references to the DSG being upgraded, but in brief, ive put an uprated full clutch in incl basket seals, drive seals, pro gold transmission oil, unitronic DSG software and a partridge in a pear tree.
The next time i go away the mechatronic unit will be coming out for a full service and diagnostic check.
I love the DSG and have gone to great lengths to protect it, oh and by the way there are boys in the states putting 700+ through the box.
All constructive and positive comments are welcomed on this build thread but you may be out of your depth here.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Fred

Its 28 pages - I'm not going to sit and read it all.

I was only asking a question and showing interest, if I was being funny about owt there are loads of questions I could ask but it was genuine interest.

Out of depth - yeah maybe thats it!


----------



## bigsyd

You did right Fred not reading all the pages of steves post, it's all much about the same modifying and tuning a TT...pretty much what this forum is all about
But if you can find the time to read all the updates that steve has done you will find a wealth of informative information and knowledge that has come about from this build not just regarding the V6 but the TT in general


----------



## V6RUL

Fred said:


> Its 28 pages - I'm not going to sit and read it all.
> 
> I was only asking a question and showing interest, if I was being funny about owt there are loads of questions I could ask but it was genuine interest.
> 
> Out of depth - yeah maybe thats it!


Cheers Syd.

Fred..
For the sake of 30 mins out of your life, if you would take the time to run through the posts ive put on ive tried to make them as informative as i possibly can and also tried to inject a little humour in places. It just seems to make all my efforts of posting up the story/information as, not worth while.
I think some peeps or hope some peeps have enjoyed the process i go through with my builds, as this is not the only one on here. Even if you dont know anything about the V6 or DSG workings i have tried to explain things in a way that hopefully peeps can learn/understand what and why things may be done.
Steve


----------



## m4rky

Fred - Seriously mate read the thread. Its probably the best on the forum - and I don't even own a mk1?


----------



## Love_iTT

stevecollier said:


> ... It just seems to make all my efforts of posting up the story/information as, not worth while.
> I think some peeps or hope some peeps have enjoyed the process i go through with my builds, as this is not the only one on here. Even if you dont know anything about the V6 or DSG workings i have tried to explain things in a way that hopefully peeps can learn/understand what and why things may be done.
> Steve


You carry on Steve - pleeeease! A great thread and I'm sure most people on here appreciate the time and effort it takes doing this kind of thread, taking photos, writing the text, uploading the photos etc but obviously the most important thing is the knowledge you are imparting on us while creating it - it's almost like we've been there with you while you have been doing it - great stuff mate, keep it coming. :wink:

I've not commented on this thread because I know bugger all about what your doing but it's still really interesting though.

Graham


----------



## V6RUL

Its a learning curve for all of us and we have to start somewhere. 
I dont know what half the stuff is going on, but the indie sez its needed, so open the cheque book and on it goes.. :lol:

I am 45 and this is the first turbo car ive owned so it has a special significance other than just the build as i am having to learn about the components and their uses.

Its interesting stuff.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Shame all of you live up Norf 

Everyone in London has the obligatory 997, how very dull


----------



## Gunnar

Love_iTT said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It just seems to make all my efforts of posting up the story/information as, not worth while.
> I think some peeps or hope some peeps have enjoyed the process i go through with my builds, as this is not the only one on here. Even if you dont know anything about the V6 or DSG workings i have tried to explain things in a way that hopefully peeps can learn/understand what and why things may be done.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You carry on Steve - pleeeease! A great thread and I'm sure most people on here appreciate the time and effort it takes doing this kind of thread, taking photos, writing the text, uploading the photos etc but obviously the most important thing is the knowledge you are imparting on us while creating it - it's almost like we've been there with you while you have been doing it - great stuff mate, keep it coming. :wink:
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

+1 and hoping there'll be some vids once the TT is fully Up and Running. :wink:


----------



## anthony_m

hi Steve,
i think the time and effort you have put into this thread has gone above and beyond what you could have gotten away with, its all a learning curve, but at least you were brave enough to take it on and share your experience with all of us who have followed the thread with interest, I cant wait to see the final figures and to hear that she is finaly paying her way! 

Anthony.


----------



## DAZTTC

Hi Steve sounds like its very nearly done mate really enjoyed reading all your updated.She shore is the beast we all new she would be.Fair play to you what a TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8) :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS

Steve,

When do you think you'll be calling it done?

Are you going to dyno it?

Most importantly, are you happy with it?

Steve


----------



## Matt B

VSPURS said:


> Steve,
> 
> When do you think you'll be calling it done?
> 
> Steve


Ha ha ha , same question goes to you doesnt it lol


----------



## VSPURS

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> When do you think you'll be calling it done?
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha , same question goes to you doesnt it lol
Click to expand...

True, but I'm meaning, is this stage done?

I'm at the end of a stage at the moment and very happy with the results but have a few other things that I want to do!

You know what I mean!


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Guys and cheers for the encouragement.

As for finality, erm, nearly.
The indie still has her at the mo, finishing her off and setting her up for me, but when i get her back all they will owe me is a ceramic coating on the DP which will be done when she next goes in for the next episode of my TTs story.

As for dynoing..i would, but where ? for long enough i have aired my story that its a prob with mine.
Im hoping the last picture i put up on this post will be either dyno figures or a liquid dyno graph and providing all is well and nothing brakes, i wanna see how far up the 600 bhp column i can go, without W/M or NOS..for now.. :roll:

Im going to get her setup for GTInters to run her down the strip but i believe Steve, VSPURS has got other plans, so im hoping that i can hook up with him at some point and have some fun. Just hope my work doesnt get in the way.

Steve


----------



## VSPURS

I already know I can't make GTi!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> I already know I can't make GTi!
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I heard you were upto something.
There will be opportunities to do something, I'm sure.
Steve


----------



## Fictorious

Why not get it dyno'd at awesome? They have a 4WD rolling road don't they?

Weston performance in Brum, or AET engineering in Wakefield? They both have 4WD RR also.


----------



## brittan

Just had a few pages of catch up with this and very pleased to see that V6T is now running well and on the last stages (is that a bad word?) of development, running-in and fixing the inevitable niggles.
bhp numbers is just numbers and whatever the source - RR, liquid, finger-in-the-air - they will always be open to question by some but what does that matter? You have your own built in smile meter which I'm sure is near fsd (full scale deflection) and your own butt dyno no doubt tells you very good news.

I may have to pop along to Inters or Santa Pod one day for a watch/listen.


----------



## kal225

Weston performance have changed to "rev-it" but they are an awesome bunch of guys!! Doing some work from them at the moment


----------



## Grahamstt

Steve how about looking for a motorsports WRC tuning outfit

How about this place http://www.dynodemon.co.uk/home.php?/rolling_road

Very close to me but whether it's too far for you :?:


----------



## Guest

Hi Steve.

Like Fred, I have only dipped into this amazing thread and, if I'm honest, I'm very much out of my depth too from what I've read, so I have a lot of sympathy for him!

I will take time out to follow it from the start though and when I've worked through a bunch of other stuff, I'll start looking into some of the turbo tech theory on the Garrett website.

Steve, you're a hero for doing what you're doing, especially with a well-used engine but have some sympathy with us mere mortals. We're reeling in the wake of the trail you're blazing.

All the best.

Doug


----------



## Podger

Wonderful thread, fully read,partly understood(?),thanks for a most informative 29 pages!


----------



## NeverOEM

stevecollier said:


> Hi Guys and cheers for the encouragement.
> 
> As for finality, erm, nearly.
> The indie still has her at the mo, finishing her off and setting her up for me, but when i get her back all they will owe me is a ceramic coating on the DP which will be done when she next goes in for the next episode of my TTs story.
> 
> As for dynoing..i would, but where ? for long enough i have aired my story that its a prob with mine.
> Im hoping the last picture i put up on this post will be either dyno figures or a liquid dyno graph and providing all is well and nothing brakes, i wanna see how far up the 600 bhp column i can go, without W/M or NOS..for now.. :roll:
> 
> Im going to get her setup for GTInters to run her down the strip but i believe Steve, VSPURS has got other plans, so im hoping that i can hook up with him at some point and have some fun. Just hope my work doesnt get in the way.
> 
> Steve


on a dyno, you'll make somewhere in the 500range. But even that equals 600crank so that's still a good bit of power. To be at 600 wheels is 750 crank and that's quite a bit to make off a GT35 and 600cc injectors.


----------



## V6RUL

NeverOEM said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys and cheers for the encouragement.
> 
> As for finality, erm, nearly.
> The indie still has her at the mo, finishing her off and setting her up for me, but when i get her back all they will owe me is a ceramic coating on the DP which will be done when she next goes in for the next episode of my TTs story.
> 
> As for dynoing..i would, but where ? for long enough i have aired my story that its a prob with mine.
> Im hoping the last picture i put up on this post will be either dyno figures or a liquid dyno graph and providing all is well and nothing brakes, i wanna see how far up the 600 bhp column i can go, without W/M or NOS..for now.. :roll:
> 
> Im going to get her setup for GTInters to run her down the strip but i believe Steve, VSPURS has got other plans, so im hoping that i can hook up with him at some point and have some fun. Just hope my work doesnt get in the way.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> on a dyno, you'll make somewhere in the 500range. But even that equals 600crank so that's still a good bit of power. To be at 600 wheels is 750 crank and that's quite a bit to make off a GT35 and 600cc injectors.
Click to expand...

In all honesty, i've built this TT with longevity and an OEM feel in mind.

Along the path ive put some expensive components in place like the CNC head and SSP clutch to all help with a smooth power delivery. 
I would love to say i have the most powerfull 3.2 TT in the UK from a GT35 but i can't cos ive not done the build to create that sort of status, but i would like to be able to say that i have created a TT that will have a long life and will continue to put a smile on my face every time i sit in her and then light the touch paper and away we go.
The numbers are a by product of the smile factor and the numbers are what are used for others to measure the wideness of my smile.
Its been a long and winding road to get this far and its by no means over yet. As well as using the TT as an everyday mota i want the option to do a little power action and depending on the feel i get from her there may be 1 or 2 other additions to the modding list to push her on a bit, but we will see and its not a given.
If i am truly pushing out 530ish at the moment then there is more to come as the boost is only at 50% of its potential and if i can achieve 725 at the fly then i would be more than happy.
As for putting her on a RR its looking more and more viable as there are options to keep the TT on the rollers.

Thanks for all the encouragement and support lads, its all welcome.
Steve


----------



## finesse

Incredible work, am sure you have said this, is your map not a custom one? Why is it not making use of the flow?


----------



## V6RUL

finesse said:


> Incredible work, am sure you have said this, is your map not a custom one? Why is it not making use of the flow?


The map is custom and still needs to be improved upon.
That is the job of the tuner to sort and I'm sure it's just a time
thing.
The boost will be set to 1.5 bar when I next pick her up, providing the TT is ready for it.
I will follow the advise of Autograph Cars on all related matters.
Steve


----------



## Gunnar

Wow...725BHP at the FlyWheel  OMG  
Steve, is it possible to spin all 4 wheels on a full power launch with that much HP ? Or is that just the naughty child inside me being naive !


----------



## V6RUL

Gunnar said:


> Wow...725BHP at the FlyWheel  OMG
> Steve, is it possible to spin all 4 wheels on a full power launch with that much HP ? Or is that just the naughty child inside me being naive !


Its possible to spin the wheels running 300+ bhp
However i dont think i will be subjecting my TT to WOT in first or second, i will save the power runs for 4th/5th gear.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

Gunnar said:


> Wow...725BHP at the FlyWheel  OMG
> Steve, is it possible to spin all 4 wheels on a full power launch with that much HP ? Or is that just the naughty child inside me being naive !


I wheel spin changing from 2nd to 3rd so Steve will do well to get any traction at all with that much power! Lol!

Steve's machine is going to be awesome!


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...725BHP at the FlyWheel  OMG
> Steve, is it possible to spin all 4 wheels on a full power launch with that much HP ? Or is that just the naughty child inside me being naive !
> 
> 
> 
> I wheel spin changing from 2nd to 3rd so Steve will do well to get any traction at all with that much power! Lol!
> 
> Steve's machine is going to be awesome!
Click to expand...

Our machines..  
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

With a GT35 on a 3.2 your build is pioneering mate!

Can't wait to see it fly!


----------



## Gunnar

stevecollier said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...725BHP at the FlyWheel  OMG
> Steve, is it possible to spin all 4 wheels on a full power launch with that much HP ? Or is that just the naughty child inside me being naive !
> 
> 
> 
> I wheel spin changing from 2nd to 3rd so Steve will do well to get any traction at all with that much power! Lol!
> 
> Steve's machine is going to be awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our machines..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Guys I am truly in awe...can't wait for you to put some final running figures up. TT with Attitude indeed.


----------



## V6RUL

Steve [ VSPURS ] is just tinkering now as his machine is complete and running big numbers quite relliably.
Mine is built but will be tinkered with over the coming months.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

stevecollier said:


> Steve [ VSPURS ] is just tinkering now as his machine is complete and running big numbers quite relliably.
> Mine is built but will be tinkered with over the coming months.
> Steve


It never finishes, it just gets to the end of stages in development!


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve [ VSPURS ] is just tinkering now as his machine is complete and running big numbers quite relliably.
> Mine is built but will be tinkered with over the coming months.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It never finishes, it just gets to the end of stages in development!
Click to expand...

Oh God.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] how many stages have i got to get through before i can say i cant do anymore.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

stevecollier said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve [ VSPURS ] is just tinkering now as his machine is complete and running big numbers quite relliably.
> Mine is built but will be tinkered with over the coming months.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It never finishes, it just gets to the end of stages in development!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh God.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] how many stages have i got to get through before i can say i cant do anymore.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

It'll never happen unless you run out of cash!


----------



## V6RUL

It never finishes, it just gets to the end of stages in development! [/quote]

Oh God.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] how many stages have i got to get through before i can say i cant do anymore.. :roll: 
Steve[/quote]

It'll never happen unless you run out of cash![/quote]

That might be a bit sooner than i thought as i think ive just lost my job out in Macedonia..but thats more of a relief really.
At least i will be the quickest to the job centre.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Received a little something in the post today.
This should help keep my feet on the ground..  
This is going to be amazing when its painted up and fitted.. 8) 



























Not cheap, but the best of the bunch in my opinion and doesn't go over the top, looks wise.
Steve


----------



## Hark

Is it a spoiler or wing? Can't work it out.

Any picures of one fitted?


----------



## Mondo

Spoiler. I've always liked the lower front grille they do - bit more gaping shark look.

Bizarely only just noticed today the door sill things, to make the bottom of the door match (roughly) with the rest of the bodywork i.e. push it out a bit more. Looks quite good I think. But not for me at £250 or so.


----------



## V6RUL

The spoiler can be seen fitted on the TT Shop website.
Its shown in silver on there but i think moro will look the mutts.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

Mmm, very nice. I haven't seen this before so just checked out some pics. Not a massive fan of aftermarket stuff but this I like 8) What colour you gonna have it sprayed Steve? EDIT: Ignore that, just seen your above post lol


----------



## V6RUL

PeTTe-N said:


> Mmm, very nice. I haven't seen this before so just checked out some pics. Not a massive fan of aftermarket stuff but this I like 8) What colour you gonna have it sprayed Steve? EDIT: Ignore that, just seen your above post lol


Ive had to wait a while for this to come through, but its going to be sprayed moro blue 4 pearl..maybe..as there maybe a possibility of doing something else, colour wise.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies

Perhaps I've missed it but saw you selling off your interior - so what are your plans for seats?


----------



## Sam-K

Is it this?

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp ... uct=701206


----------



## PeTTe-N

stevecollier said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, very nice. I haven't seen this before so just checked out some pics. Not a massive fan of aftermarket stuff but this I like 8) What colour you gonna have it sprayed Steve? EDIT: Ignore that, just seen your above post lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had to wait a while for this to come through, but its going to be sprayed moro blue 4 pearl..maybe..as there maybe a possibility of doing something else, colour wise.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yeah, could look REALLY nice in a different colour to the bodywork I reckon ......... but what colour, that's the question? :lol: With your Moro being dark, it's gonna be difficult to get enough of a contrast without going to garish  Will matching up your anthracites be enough or are you going to brighten it up a bit? 
PHOTOSHOP required peeps [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Mark..this was my spare interior that has been passed on.. 8) 
Sam..thats the one.
Pete..erm..sorry if there is a little confusion. The TT will be resprayed, incl the spoiler. I already have a colour in mind and the body and spoiler will be the same colour.
Steve


----------



## Roller83

stevecollier said:


> Its a learning curve for all of us and we have to start somewhere.
> I dont know what half the stuff is going on, but the indie sez its needed, so open the cheque book and on it goes.. :lol:
> 
> I am 45 and this is the first turbo car ive owned so it has a special significance other than just the build as i am having to learn about the components and their uses.
> 
> Its interesting stuff.
> Steve


Now Ur reaching the end of Ur Initial target r u glad u took the turbo route steve or still wishing that u couldn't taken the supercharged route?

Just outta interest... And I may have missed it but I thi k I'm right in believing ya yet to RR test it?

Please RR test it on 4WD RR so we can all see accurately just what a MONSTER TT uv created here :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

Roller83 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a learning curve for all of us and we have to start somewhere.
> I dont know what half the stuff is going on, but the indie sez its needed, so open the cheque book and on it goes.. :lol:
> 
> I am 45 and this is the first turbo car ive owned so it has a special significance other than just the build as i am having to learn about the components and their uses.
> 
> Its interesting stuff.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Now Ur reaching the end of Ur Initial target r u glad u took the turbo route steve or still wishing that u couldn't taken the supercharged route?
> 
> Just outta interest... And I may have missed it but I thi k I'm right in believing ya yet to RR test it?
> 
> Please RR test it on 4WD RR so we can all see accurately just what a MONSTER TT uv created here :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Until recently the option of fitting a SC wasnt an option in the conventional SC location as the Golf boys do, however there is an option now but it would mean a slightly different approach..so maybe next time.
I was forced into the turbo route as other options were not available at the time so ive just got to put up with what ive got.. 

The TT hant been on a RR and until i find one which can handle my car, i will just be using the liquid for guideance.
RR and DSGs have issues and the RR needs to be mechanically linked to keep the wheels at the same speed, front to rear.
Im planning on doing a few meets this year and the opportunity to throw it down the strip should happen.
Steve


----------



## rscott4563

stevecollier said:


> The TT hant been on a RR and until i find one which can handle my car, i will just be using the liquid for guideance.
> RR and DSGs have issues and the RR needs to be mechanically linked to keep the wheels at the same speed, front to rear.
> Im planning on doing a few meets this year and the opportunity to throw it down the strip should happen.
> Steve


What are the issues you've found with your car on a RR, I would have thought that there are plenty capable? After all it's just a standard TT/A3/Golf chassis with a Haldex and 500-600bhp. Plenty of 4wd jap cars get dyno'd with that power and more.


----------



## V6RUL

What are the issues you've found with your car on a RR, I would have thought that there are plenty capable? After all it's just a standard TT/A3/Golf chassis with a Haldex and 500-600bhp. Plenty of 4wd jap cars get dyno'd with that power and more.[/quote]

The TT is AWD and not 4wd.
My TT has a haldex blue fitted and a DSG gearbox. 
The haldex allows the rear drive to be active, passive or somewhere in between.

To go on the rollers they have to be linked mechanically, which most arent.
If not mech linked, this will allow the rears to spin a lot faster than the fronts which will make the whole thing unstable.
The quattro fuse 31, i think, will allow non DSGers to run in 2wd however the DSG will not allow any drive if this is done as the DSG sees this as a fault.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Why don't you visit Regal in Southampton as their dyno is more than capable of handling your car as they have down very 
powerful Porsches and it's 4WD


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Why don't you visit Regal in Southampton as their dyno is more than capable of handling your car as they have down very
> powerful Porsches and it's 4WD


Ive spoken to Regal and they can dyno the car as their rollers are mech linked but at 238 miles each way is a little too much driving.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steve,
Think of more running in and you will not find a more informed bunch of people for that engine and 
mods, worth it in my opinion at least you will get a set of accurate readings and proper output Bhp


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Steve,
> Think of more running in and you will not find a more informed bunch of people for that engine and
> mods, worth it in my opinion at least you will get a set of accurate readings and proper output Bhp


The indie i go to talks highly of them as i think there is or has been some sort of relationship in the past.
Im sure there will be a Mustang dyno closer to home, i will just have to do my homework to find one.
When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:
My goal has always been to reach 520 at the wheels which means approx 670ish at the fly and this would be measured in 4wd mode. The transmission losses from the DSG and diffs is quite high on my TT, thats why there is a big differential in the numbers.
If i do end up going to Regal, i will have to look you up Rob and take you for a little run out. 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The ECU was sent to the States last week for the final map to be installed.
The reason for this is that the map is unique and has to be encripted so it cannot be coppied as it will be valuable to tuners out there wanting to try and recreate their own monster V6.
It will contain a Lemmiwinks type fine tuning option to maximise the final tune once installed.
The ECU is back enroute to the UK and will be fitted on Mon/Tue.
Some data logging will be done and a final tune will be carried and the TT should be as OEMish as it possibly can be, as that was one of the criteria i laid down at the start of the build.
The new spoiler should have been sprayed up and fitted along with another little mod which is still waiting to be fitted, so we will see if the indie can get round to it.
Friday, if all has gone well the TT will be off to Bruntingthorpe for what i believe is a little shootout, but thats a little grey yet as the format is not finalised.
I have been for some work interviews this week and a start date may be imminent, so Fridays date may be in the balance if im not around.
Steve


----------



## Hark

All sounds like it's coming along nicely.

With the ECU, do they imprint a secure base map for your mods and then can it be tweaed back over here? On a dyno or adjusted as needed?

NOt 100% sure on the spoiler. Don't like it at all on the silver tbh, but maybe it will be more discreet with the darker moro paint.


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> All sounds like it's coming along nicely.
> 
> With the ECU, do they imprint a secure base map for your mods and then can it be tweaed back over here? On a dyno or adjusted as needed?
> 
> NOt 100% sure on the spoiler. Don't like it at all on the silver tbh, but maybe it will be more discreet with the darker moro paint.


Thats right Matt but they call it encripted.
The spoiler was always going to be a marmite thing but i think ive picked the best of the bunch.
Cant wait any longer for the one that i really want, but this will be a good stop gap for now.
Steve


----------



## robokn

The people who are doing your car, get their maps from Regal from GIAC, not sure there is another mustang dyno in the UK though


----------



## Fictorious

robokn said:


> The people who are doing your car, get their maps from Regal from GIAC, not sure there is another mustang dyno in the UK though


http://www.1320.co.uk/topic/23-dyno-rolling-road.aspx


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:
> My goal has always been to reach 520 at the wheels which means approx 670ish at the fly and this would be measured in 4wd mode.


funny how stock cars come out at stock on 2wd mode however inb 4wd drive they have blips of power in excess of 350BHP... cutting the transfer to the rear gives a better bench on some cars... not sure how the other 4wd rollers get around the progressive issue with regards to the haldex.. if you can predict the split front and rear (50/50) then ya could do it but with the tt being progressive (80/20 all the way to 0/100) i'm not sure how they can get a calculation back to the fly, especially on a run down where the mechanical drag will be on a disengaged haldex :?


----------



## ecko2702

Steve I haven't the patience to read all the pages. How did you get the DSG unit to handle the power? I thought they didn't like a whole lot?


----------



## VSPURS

tony_rigby_uk said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:
> My goal has always been to reach 520 at the wheels which means approx 670ish at the fly and this would be measured in 4wd mode.
> 
> 
> 
> funny how stock cars come out at stock on 2wd mode however inb 4wd drive they have blips of power in excess of 350BHP... cutting the transfer to the rear gives a better bench on some cars... not sure how the other 4wd rollers get around the progressive issue with regards to the haldex.. if you can predict the split front and rear (50/50) then ya could do it but with the tt being progressive (80/20 all the way to 0/100) i'm not sure how they can get a calculation back to the fly, especially on a run down where the mechanical drag will be on a disengaged haldex :?
Click to expand...

Come on Steve, just whack it on the rollers in 2wd!


----------



## TT SMITHY

steve do let us know if you go to regal autosport i live a few miles away would love to see it in action


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

VSPURS said:


> Come on Steve, just whack it on the rollers in 2wd!


it's abit more annoying on DSG, if you remove the fuse DSG fails (why the wired haldex and DSG to the same fuse i'll never know) so ya'd have to disconnect the haldex controller from underneith the car..

but yeah not a big deal really...


----------



## V6RUL

The people who are doing your car, get their maps from Regal from GIAC, not sure there is another mustang dyno in the UK though

Autograph Cars are an approved GIAC rep in their own right..see link to distributors..
http://www.giacusa.com/dealermap/
However the TT is not running maps from GIAC.

Thanks for the link to the other dyno. 
St Neots is a little closer to me and will go on the list.

I wanna run on a 4wd dyno but may end up disconnecting the wiring at the haldex and see if that works.

Steve I haven't the patience to read all the pages. How did you get the DSG unit to handle the power? I thought they didn't like a whole lot?

Ive uprated some of the internals of the box and got a performance clutch in, this should help me cope with the power.

Im hoping work doesnt get in the way of TT enjoyment this week.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Regal are the main people for GIAC in the UK, trust me I have met them when in the states with Regal at Waterfest


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Regal are the main people for GIAC in the UK, trust me I have met them when in the states with Regal at Waterfest


All well and good Rob but Autograph are an agent as well but just to confirm..i havnt got any GIAC maps on the car now.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Not saying you have,


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:


For some reason I find this quote a little sad, does it really matter all this mines bigger/better than yours :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I find this quote a little sad, does it really matter all this mines bigger/better than yours :roll:
Click to expand...

Not really the point i was trying to make.
By pulling the fuse and going on the dyno in 2wd, one is not getting a true reflection of all the losses generated by the transmission in 4wd mode and peeps banter these numbers around cos they think it means something.
Steve


----------



## andy3.6tt

What turbo you running steve ?


----------



## hooley

stevecollier said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I find this quote a little sad, does it really matter all this mines bigger/better than yours :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really the point i was trying to make.
> By pulling the fuse and going on the dyno in 2wd, one is not getting a true reflection of all the losses generated by the transmission in 4wd mode and peeps banter these numbers around cos they think it means something.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Got to agree
Would you pull the fuse on the car to drive it down the road? Probably not. 
My favourite dyno is the 'Seat of the pants' dyno
And looking at what steve has done, those pants are going to be brown.

J


----------



## V6RUL

andy3.6tt said:


> What turbo you running steve ?


Im running a GT3582 and things are going fine.
Waiting to get her back after the final tuned map at the mo, maybe you should give Andy a call at AC to catch up as he has mentioned Storm in the past..
Steve


----------



## andy3.6tt

Good spool with the gt3582r I bet you blown away with the mid-range torque


----------



## V6RUL

andy3.6tt said:


> Good spool with the gt3582r I bet you blown away with the mid-range torque


The only way i can describe it is..
its driving a V6 with the smooth progressive power but everything is twice as fast.
there is the odd different noise from the engine bay ie wastegate and a hint of spooling but other than that..nothing.
its as OEM as it can be for a V6T.
Steve


----------



## smarties24

ecko2702 said:


> Steve I haven't the patience to read all the pages. How did you get the DSG unit to handle the power? I thought they didn't like a whole lot?


Joe you lazy shit get reading it!!


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wak

stevecollier said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I find this quote a little sad, does it really matter all this mines bigger/better than yours :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really the point i was trying to make.
> By pulling the fuse and going on the dyno in 2wd, one is not getting a true reflection of all the losses generated by the transmission in 4wd mode and peeps banter these numbers around cos they think it means something.
> Steve
Click to expand...

You do appreciate that if a Dyno is useing coast down to measure transmission loss then why would it be any different in its calculations in 2wd or 4wd ?

Its trying to get a flywheel number against the measured wheel figure which will have been driven with the front drive shafts and propshaft. Therefore coastdown measurements with the front driveshafts and propshaft "in theory" should be as accurate.

Its the faith put into Dynos that use fixed percentages for calculations that I dont understand.


----------



## Soton

If you get this ran on the regal rollers im so coming to watch haha.

Live like 10 minutes away!


----------



## V6RUL

So WAK, it sounds like you are scheptical of dynos, should I just provide logs to show MAF readings so 0.8 can be applied for a near bhp reading. Providing the MAF is ok. Maybe the smile factor is best hey.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

I think WAK meant it's the "percentage" guesstimate he sceptical of :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> I think WAK meant it's the "percentage" guesstimate he sceptical of :wink:


me to..there should be a difinitive way of giving accurate result.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Are you going to Santa pod - I thought you'd be there now


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> Are you going to Santa pod - I thought you'd be there now


TT has been in the spray shop but planning on going next Sunday.
Steve


----------



## ozwigan

Everything twice as fast sorry Steve but I'm sticking up for the na v6 ers on this one surely not twice as fast ?


----------



## V6RUL

Alright then, a little bit faster..  
Steve


----------



## ozwigan

Ok dokey that's better congratulations great build


----------



## caney

stevecollier said:


> So WAK, it sounds like you are scheptical of dynos, should I just provide logs to show MAF readings so 0.8 can be applied for a near bhp reading. Providing the MAF is ok. Maybe the smile factor is best hey.
> Steve


get it on a drag strip,your et and terminal speed will give a better idea of horsepower! i hit a [email protected] with circa 430bhp so if you do 11.5'[email protected] for e.g you'll be at the 520/530 mark etc  also max reading on maf with vagcom is 362 g/s which is about 450bhp.


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> So WAK, it sounds like you are scheptical of dynos, should I just provide logs to show MAF readings so 0.8 can be applied for a near bhp reading. Providing the MAF is ok. Maybe the smile factor is best hey.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> get it on a drag strip,your et and terminal speed will give a better idea of horsepower! i hit a [email protected] with circa 430bhp so if you do 11.5'[email protected] for e.g you'll be at the 520/530 mark etc  also max reading on maf with vagcom is 362 g/s which is about 450bhp.
Click to expand...

Upto know i will be going up the strip next weekend and i will be putting the CC code into use so it will be posted up on their website. I am a little bit worried about frying the clutch as its only got 1500 miles on it.
If i can get 4 runs in, on the day then i will probably start off softly softly and then build up the pressure on the system.
I will be running 25psi boost which is twice as much as ive run before, so there is also an element of keeping an eye on hoses etc.
EVO are running the event in conjunction with Pod so im not sure if there is any format to the day and just hope the waiting times aren't too long.
Im not bothered about the 1/4 time really, just yet, but the terminal speed will be good to see. I would be hoping to see 120+ so im going to have to hunt for a lid.
Steve


----------



## badger5

stevecollier said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say " proper output BHP " do you mean, no short cutting the 4wd runs and doing it in 2wd to give bigger numbers like others maybe doing.. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I find this quote a little sad, does it really matter all this mines bigger/better than yours :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really the point i was trying to make.
> By pulling the fuse and going on the dyno in 2wd, one is not getting a true reflection of all the losses generated by the transmission in 4wd mode and peeps banter these numbers around cos they think it means something.
> Steve
Click to expand...

erm.. is'nt it irrelevant?
@fly figure is allowing for transmission losses... and the figures which people generally quote.


----------



## badger5

Wak said:


> Its the faith put into Dynos that use fixed percentages for calculations that I dont understand.


aka as Dyno Dyanmics and such like


----------



## badger5

stevecollier said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think WAK meant it's the "percentage" guesstimate he sceptical of :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> me to..there should be a difinitive way of giving accurate result.
> Steve
Click to expand...

there is.. its called coast down.
takes into account of rolling losses as well as at the wheel torque/rpm measured.

I run haldex cars in fwd mode cos I only have a 2wd dyno.. but many dyno's make a hash of trying to figure out what the haldex system is doing with its front/rear torque transfer, and this often leads for some very wack/erratic readings. Compared to such, haldex fuse out, the fwd mode has less inconsistencies in measurement, and when dont on a dyno which also measures rolling losses, you will see a better (imho) overall picture of the actual performance from the engine.

We've all seen some dyno plost where the plot is up and down like a fiddlers elbow.. think thats how the engines actually performing?? I think not.. you would get travel sick and neck ache if the power came and went like some dyno's would lead you to believe. when at that point you dont believe thats how it is, why would you then also think its accurate also?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

badger5 said:


> there is.. its called coast down.
> takes into account of rolling losses as well as at the wheel torque/rpm measured.
> 
> I run haldex cars in fwd mode cos I only have a 2wd dyno.. but many dyno's make a hash of trying to figure out what the haldex system is doing with its front/rear torque transfer, and this often leads for some very wack/erratic readings. Compared to such, haldex fuse out, the fwd mode has less inconsistencies in measurement, and when dont on a dyno which also measures rolling losses, you will see a better (imho) overall picture of the actual performance from the engine.
> 
> We've all seen some dyno plost where the plot is up and down like a fiddlers elbow.. think thats how the engines actually performing?? I think not.. you would get travel sick and neck ache if the power came and went like some dyno's would lead you to believe. when at that point you dont believe thats how it is, why would you then also think its accurate also?


THANK YOU BADGER... for years i've said exactly the same to steve, but for some reason he seems to think that 2WD is less accurate, when infact it's the other way round... i've seen a blip of 400BHP on a stock TT, i mean the rest of the graph is fine it's just a blip... but without a accurate % on the transfer you are way out with the tossing and turning front to back power.... lets see if your comment is listened to more than mine has been.....


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Think your all forgetting why steve is so anti 2wd rollers....

steve unfortuntly "belives" he can't run on them... therefore if steve can't do it then it's not the right way to do it... the reason for steves issue is that pulling the haldex fuse apparently (not got one so don't know) is also the fuse for the DSG meaning the car will not get a gear and run on the rollers...

Personally assuming that the the handbrake still disengages the rear wheel i can't see why you cant run it with the handbrake fully wound up, or to be even safer.. just reach under and unplug the haldex for the run...

All i know is that if you put a 225BAM seat Leon FWD on the rollers, and then put a 225BAM TT with the haldex fuse out running in front wheel drive mode. guess what... they get near as dam it the same results... (odd that for the same engine :?) You then put a TT with 4wheel drive and it's really all over the show...

think about it... how do you know what percentage split you have front and rear... You don't it's progressive... so how do you know how much to allocate to the rollers...? do you stick it on at 50-50... what about 80-20 or then again 60-40. or then 40-60!! how do you allocate a split that is constantly changing... the TT may go through 10'000 variances of power split to the front and rears.. are you suggesting the rolling road can distinguish that ratio of front and rear or are they using a fixed calc such as 50-50 (which is one setting of the possible 10'000 variances meaning there is a possible 9'999 other ratios it's not taken into consideration)

The engine is still the engine... and using a ration of 100-0 and having the back wheels unplugged means there is 1 variance.. to power delivery.. 100% at the front wheels... There is no switching or any other variances of power split the haldex could throw because the wheels are disconnected at the rear... therefore there is no element of.. "we don't know what the split is" or someone using 1 variation of 10'000 possabilities as in 4wheel drive..

So i ask you steve... what odds do you prefer:-

1:1
1:10000

SIMPLES !!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

As Tony has indicated i have an issue running 4wd on the rollers which are not mechanically linked due to the operating characatrisics of the haldex.
To run in 4wd the rollers have to be mechanically linked to limit the haldex from throwing in variances to the drive.
Mustang rollers are such a beast to run on and this will give good results.
The nearest Mustang is on the south coast which is cost prohibative for now.
I have just spoken to Awesome and for £66 +VAT for 3 runs they will unplug the haldex at the haldex. This will allow the TT to run in 2wd maybe. I havnt done it before and not sure if the ECU is looking for 4 wheels turning but i maybe open to giving this a go.
Now, if i do this, this is not what im really after as i wanted to measure the numbers at the 4 wheels and not just the front 2 but this is what the 1.8ers seem to do.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> As Tony has indicated i have an issue running 4wd on the rollers which are not mechanically linked due to the operating characatrisics of the haldex.
> To run in 4wd the rollers have to be mechanically linked to limit the haldex from throwing in variances to the drive.
> Mustang rollers are such a beast to run on and this will give good results.
> The nearest Mustang is on the south coast which is cost prohibative for now.
> I have just spoken to Awesome and for £66 +VAT for 3 runs they will unplug the haldex at the haldex. This will allow the TT to run in 2wd maybe. I havnt done it before and not sure if the ECU is looking for 4 wheels turning but i maybe open to giving this a go.
> Now, if i do this, this is not what im really after as i wanted to measure the numbers at the 4 wheels and not just the front 2 but this is what the 1.8ers seem to do.
> Steve


yes but 4wheels usually inherently get lower figures... and not because they are lower but because the balance isn't right.. they do however get a few silly blips of over 400BHP... I will say this though steve... 2 wheel drive and rundown back to the fly will give you a much more accurate flywheel figure.. it seems to be spot on with stock cars, and with the fwd cars getting the same results as the TT's running with the fuse out means it's gotta be right... otherwise the handycap is having 4wheel drive.. as i'm sure someone has said the BHP from factory is bench test at the fly... hense you need a transmission rundown to calculate back the transmission loss to gain a more accurate fly figure (never gonna be True unless you bentch test the engine)

I think you should be fine with the haldex unplugged steve.. seems to be the common sense way to go.. can't see the DSG picking it up as a problem to be honest.. as the output is going via the transfer box so it will detect power to the fronts but nothing at the rears.... which to be honest should be fine otherwise DSG would Fail everytime a wheel speed sensor failed on the rear. or if you braked (as the brake pedal also disengages the rear)... I think the biggest issue is the DSG being ran off the same fuse as the haldex... which makes it abit of a pain compared to a manual... be it V6 or 1.8T


----------



## jamman

Tony ever think you might be wasting your breath (even if you are right) :lol:


----------



## badger5

stevecollier said:


> As Tony has indicated i have an issue running 4wd on the rollers which are not mechanically linked due to the operating characatrisics of the haldex.
> To run in 4wd the rollers have to be mechanically linked to limit the haldex from throwing in variances to the drive.
> Mustang rollers are such a beast to run on and this will give good results.
> The nearest Mustang is on the south coast which is cost prohibative for now.
> I have just spoken to Awesome and for £66 +VAT for 3 runs they will unplug the haldex at the haldex. This will allow the TT to run in 2wd maybe. I havnt done it before and not sure if the ECU is looking for 4 wheels turning but i maybe open to giving this a go.
> Now, if i do this, this is not what im really after as i wanted to measure the numbers at the 4 wheels and not just the front 2 but this is what the 1.8ers seem to do.
> Steve


I understand your concern Steve..
If its any use to you, I have run DSG box R32 with supercharger on my 2wd dyno. On this model the haldex needed to be physically disconnected at its plug on top of the haldex. It was ok.. ran in 2wd no probs.
I would not run sustained runs of long duration (and I mean many minutes without allowing the haldex to cool down, as there is some heat generated. For simple power sweep runs which last seconds its fine.)
the DSG I initially found very tricky to keep from kicking down mid power run, but I did find a happy medium/balancing act, and timing of slowly applying full throttle initially to full throttle (but not kickdown switch) and it would 90% of the time hold the chosen gear, and on lift off for coastdown a swift move of lever into neutral for coastdown worked well. Once I got the knack after a couple of goes, it was very consistent thereafter.
Traction and roller load will be the issue on applying your power thru just those front wheels.. Awesome will need to see how they deal with the probable wheelspin which may occur. (single roller, single contact patch)

You should get the @fly figure after this.

Good luck 8)


----------



## V6RUL

This is still sounding tricky in 2wd, with the potential of the haldex overheating and the DSG possibly trying to jump to the next gear and then throwing it in neutral from full power.
Maybe my smile and liquid will have to do for now and maybe the strip will give some decent info.
Steve


----------



## Fred

Other than the power wont this allow you to also see how its running?

By that I mean maybe its more important, you could find some strange dips or spikes that can then be dealt with.

Is it possible to disconnect the prop shaft? no heat issues then.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

jamman said:


> Tony ever think you might be wasting your breath (even if you are right) :lol:


All the time matey... although this time Bill is also reinforcing the message 2wd isn't to get more / false figures as steve seems to indicate on many occasions.


----------



## V6RUL

The only way im going to get the results to post up is by doing the folowing..
2wd RR
4wd RR
Logs
1/4 strip with a 0 to 60 thrown in.

Time is not the enemy here and im sure with the help of you guys and the knowledge of decent RR boys the results will come. Some of you may even learn something about the difficulties of putting the DSG TT on the rollers.
Paramount in my mind is to look after the old girl and enjoy every day that were together.

For those that dont understand how the DSG and Haldex interact with each other, maybe be better reserving judgement until decent solutions are found to test her safely.

Steve


----------



## Fred

stevecollier said:


> The only way im going to get the results to post up is by doing the folowing..
> 2wd RR
> 4wd RR
> Logs
> 1/4 strip with a 0 to 60 thrown in.
> 
> Time is not the enemy here and im sure with the help of you guys and the knowledge of decent RR boys the results will come. Some of you may even learn something about the difficulties of putting the DSG TT on the rollers.
> Paramount in my mind is to look after the old girl and enjoy every day that were together.
> 
> For those that dont understand how the DSG and Haldex interact with each other, maybe be better reserving judgement until decent solutions are found to test her safely.
> 
> Steve


The MK1 TT is a very primitive version of the Haldex and DSG.

I have looked through all the VAG technical documentation and there is nothing, not a single thing linking DSG to the Haldex, they are totally independant systems. I'm not talking about ETKA here or something, I mean the actual internal training documents that go into great detail (you can find them on Google).

Poeple like Aweosme run day in day out with DSG boxes and disconnected Haldex. They know more than me and you.

Have you consulted them? (sorry if you have and I have missed this in the thread)


----------



## V6RUL

Fred said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way im going to get the results to post up is by doing the folowing..
> 2wd RR
> 4wd RR
> Logs
> 1/4 strip with a 0 to 60 thrown in.
> 
> Time is not the enemy here and im sure with the help of you guys and the knowledge of decent RR boys the results will come. Some of you may even learn something about the difficulties of putting the DSG TT on the rollers.
> Paramount in my mind is to look after the old girl and enjoy every day that were together.
> 
> For those that dont understand how the DSG and Haldex interact with each other, maybe be better reserving judgement until decent solutions are found to test her safely.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> The MK1 TT is a very primitive version of the Haldex and DSG.
> 
> I have looked through all the VAG technical documentation and there is nothing, not a single thing linking DSG to the Haldex, they are totally independant systems. I'm not talking about ETKA here or something, I mean the actual internal training documents that go into great detail (you can find them on Google).
> 
> Poeple like Aweosme run day in day out with DSG boxes and disconnected Haldex. They know more than me and you.
> 
> Have you consulted them? (sorry if you have and I have missed this in the thread)
Click to expand...

The DSG is primitive and should be treated with the respect is deserves, i dont want to brake it by doing something that can be avoided.

I agree both systems are independant which is why i have been having problems with dynos.
I went to Awesome on their rollers and i got charged for an aborted session due to them not knowing what they were doing with the DSG. They pulled fuse 31 and there was no drive at all and they couldnt understand why. They continued in 4wd with the test and the rears were spinnng at 80 and the fronts at 40. Irratic and unstable. Runs aborted and i got the pleasure of paying for it as they said they had to take time in setting up the TT. Hence, for the last 18 months my business has been taken to the indie i am currently using and as im sure you are aware, i have spent a few quid with, not just on the turbo build but complete suspenssion, full Milltek exhaust, CNC cylinder head and lots of other bits.

Dont think im a knob, ive got some knowledge!!

Ideally im looking for someone to say " go here .....drive on and get the results you want without changing anything " or is that too much too ask!!

I would prefer somewhere in the NW but i may have to travel but im not going to break the bank in getting some graphs..not yet anyway.
Steve


----------



## rscott4563

stevecollier said:


> Dont think im a knob, ive got some knowledge!!
> 
> Ideally im looking for someone to say " go here .....drive on and get the results you want without changing anything " or is that too much too ask!!


Okay no problem..."Go to see Bill (Badger), disconnect Haldex at the Haldex controller, put car on dyno, get figures."


----------



## hooley

rscott4563 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think im a knob, ive got some knowledge!!
> 
> Ideally im looking for someone to say " go here .....drive on and get the results you want without changing anything " or is that too much too ask!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay no problem..."Go to see Bill (Badger), disconnect Haldex at the Haldex controller, put car on dyno, get figures."
Click to expand...

Got to say Badger Bill has a lot of fans on the A3/S3 and Cupra forums. 
Won't be without good reason. 
J


----------



## E3 YOB

I would have to agree with Steve. Having spent a fortune on the car and the time that has gone into it why risk damaging it even if some people think it is a low or no risk. As there doesn't seem to be clearly competent solutions available I would not bother either. Not discrediting anyone at all but I would probably give Regal a call to get their opinion. I think they would probably have the best qualified view on it (even of they are a little out of the way).

As an outsider to this discussion there does not seem not be any definite understanding from everyone's posts so I think Steve is correct in waiting until a solution is available that reduces the variables and guarantees the car will not be damaged.

Frase


----------



## Fred

stevecollier said:


> Dont think im a knob, ive got some knowledge!!


Why are you always so defensive and rather ironically a knob?

I was trying to help.


----------



## Spandex

Fred said:


> I have looked through all the VAG technical documentation and there is nothing, not a single thing linking DSG to the Haldex, they are totally independant systems. I'm not talking about ETKA here or something, I mean the actual internal training documents that go into great detail (you can find them on Google).


Well I just spent 5 minutes scanning the docs and noticed both the Haldex and DSG controllers are on the same CANbus.


----------



## jamman

glad it's not just me he's giving that impression thought I was just being grumpy


----------



## Fred

jamman said:


> glad it's not just me he's giving that impression thought I was just being grumpy


"Some of you may even learn something"

"look after the old girl and enjoy every day that were together" (WTF!!)

"For those that dont understand how the DSG and Haldex interact with each other, maybe be better reserving judgement"

I could go on and on and on with stupid things like this.

There are about 4 people who worship him, but I cant help feel the majority of people read this and think what an arrogant bloke, who does he think he is.

Anyway I tried to be constructive but got shouted at so forget it. Its the last time I open this thread - I'll leave the regulars to their circle jerk.


----------



## E3 YOB

Fred said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad it's not just me he's giving that impression thought I was just being grumpy
> 
> 
> 
> "Some of you may even learn something"
> 
> "look after the old girl and enjoy every day that were together" (WTF!!)
> 
> "For those that dont understand how the DSG and Haldex interact with each other, maybe be better reserving judgement"
> 
> I could go on and on and on with stupid things like this.
> 
> There are about 4 people who worship him, but I cant help feel the majority of people read this and think what an arrogant bloke, who does he think he is.
> 
> Anyway I tried to be constructive but got shouted at so forget it. Its the last time I open this thread - I'll leave the regulars to their circle jerk.
Click to expand...

Christ what is wrong with wanting to look after the car he has just built - No need to get personal. Fred you seem very opinionated about things - So what makes you right?

If it hard for you to be constructive then I would not bother as you obviously just want to gripe. I don't know you but this isn't a school yard and just because you think you are right doesn't mean everyone has to nod in agreement. If Steve wants to enjoy driving the f*ing car then thats what he will do. Doesn't have to post something up just to satisfy you.

Some people have better things to do that worry about the the calibration of rolling roads.


----------



## V6RUL

Don't forget, Fred i own a TT and am a passionate V6er..im not here to score brownie points or turn good info on its head.

Not sure if anyone else on the forum is running a DSG with a Blue Haldex fitted and wants to dyno their TT.

Im searching for the correct info to idealy get 4wd whp..is this possible in the North West ? or not as far away as the South coast.
Steve


----------



## jamman

[smiley=argue.gif]

everyone is allowed an opinion folks just some come across arrogant and some don't that's all no need to get all excited about it now where were we somewhere between fuse 31 and 32 I think [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> everyone is allowed an opinion folks just some come across arrogant and some don't that's all no need to get all excited about it now where were we somewhere between fuse 31 and 32 I think [smiley=book2.gif]


Statements below relate to a V6 DSG with blue haldex fitted.
Fact..pulling fuse 31 on a V6 DSG stops drive to all 4 wheels. 
Fact..to run a V6 on a dyno correctly it has to be mechanically linked between front and rear rollers.
Fact..running a V6 on non mechanically linked rollers causes irratic readings and instability.

What is the result of disconnecting the wiring loom connector at the haldex [ unknown ]

Steve


----------



## rscott4563

stevecollier said:


> Everyone is allowed an opinion folks just some come across arrogant and some don't that's all no need to get all excited about it now where were we somewhere between fuse 31 and 32 I think
> 
> Statements below relate to a V6 DSG with blue haldex fitted.
> Fact..pulling fuse 31 on a V6 DSG stops drive to all 4 wheels.
> Fact..to run a V6 on a dyno correctly it has to be mechanically linked between front and rear rollers.
> Fact..running a V6 on non mechanically linked rollers causes irratic readings and instability.
> 
> What is the result of disconnecting the wiring loom connector at the haldex [ unknown ]
> 
> 
> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its any use to you, I have run DSG box R32 with supercharger on my 2wd dyno. On this model the haldex needed to be physically disconnected at its plug on top of the haldex. It was ok.. ran in 2wd no probs.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## badger5

stevecollier said:


> This is still sounding tricky in 2wd, with the potential of the haldex overheating and the DSG possibly trying to jump to the next gear and then throwing it in neutral from full power.
> Maybe my smile and liquid will have to do for now and maybe the strip will give some decent info.
> Steve


DSG jumps gear now... lol, you know that.. they do that naturally.. lol
kick down when it fancies it..

power run is fine.
logging during it is very much advised so you can check its all ok.

no reason to get cold feet over this.


----------



## badger5

stevecollier said:


> The only way im going to get the results to post up is by doing the folowing..
> 2wd RR
> 4wd RR
> Logs
> 1/4 strip with a 0 to 60 thrown in.
> 
> Time is not the enemy here and im sure with the help of you guys and the knowledge of decent RR boys the results will come. Some of you may even learn something about the difficulties of putting the DSG TT on the rollers.
> Paramount in my mind is to look after the old girl and enjoy every day that were together.
> 
> For those that dont understand how the DSG and Haldex interact with each other, maybe be better reserving judgement until decent solutions are found to test her safely.
> 
> Steve


I have told you what the DSG does and haldex. Tricky, yea, but very doable.. else I would'nt have said it.
I am no magician and can get repeatable, reliable power runs and logs from R32 Mk5 with DSG and supercharger... No reason yours would be any different


----------



## badger5

frakay100 said:


> but I would probably give Regal a call to get their opinion. I think they would probably have the best qualified view on it


why?
no one else in the coutry got a clue then? 8)


----------



## badger5

stevecollier said:


> What is the result of disconnecting the wiring loom connector at the haldex [ unknown ]
> 
> Steve


I have told you this.
rear drive disabled 
nothing unknown about it

but hey, what do I know :?


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one for spotting that, i think i overlooked it cos its an R but i think they both run the same components.
So doing this hopefully doesnt cause issues on the CAN BUS network.
Cheers

I think the MK1 V6 TT is the same as the MK4 Golf. Would that be ok as you indicate that you've run a MK5 ?

I think Regal run the Mustang 4wd dyno and may have an idea where other similar dyno's are up norfff, is what Frase means.
Steve


----------



## badger5

stevecollier said:


> Nice one for spotting that, i think i overlooked it cos its an R but i think they both run the same components.
> So doing this hopefully doesnt cause issues on the CAN BUS network.
> Cheers
> 
> I think the MK1 V6 TT is the same as the MK4 Golf. Would that be ok as you indicate that you've run a MK5 ?
> 
> I think Regal run the Mustang 4wd dyno and may have an idea where other similar dyno's are up norfff, is what Frase means.
> Steve


no isses with the bus..
reset faultcodes afterwards and all as before


----------



## E3 YOB

> why?
> no one else in the coutry got a clue then?


Seeing as they run a mechanically linked 4wd rolling road I would say they were better qualified to comment on that setup than most. As I said not discrediting anyone's views it is just somewhere you could call to get feedback on the viability of mech linked for haldex.

Could be as simple as finding out if there Zombie R32 runs DSG - If so they disconnected the Lambda Sensor and Haldex when the car was live mapped in Germany.

http://regal-auto.co.uk/blog/?p=1017

The secondary mapping at Regal might have been on a mechanically linked RR or again just disconnect the Haldex and Lambda sensor. I simple call will clear things up with a company that does mechanically linked 4wd and front wheel.

Frase


----------



## V6RUL

Regals dyno will run my TT but it is a long long way away and the TT is already mapped so no gain apart from a printout.
Cheers anyway Frase but it looks like i will be going for a 2wd dyno first if the disconnected Hadex works as Bill has indicated will be ok.
Should i give Awesome some business..i wonder.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

To help keep the backend on the road with the extra ponnies added i purchased a Caractere spoiler from the TT shop and got is sprayed the same colour as the TT in Moro Blue..the rear valance courtesy of Syd was black but that was sprayed the same blue..

Sorry if the TT isn't as clean as it normally is but im affraid ive been having too much fun to even get out..  













































I thought there was something missing, so with the addition of the new Q7 rings i think she looks better..


















Steve


----------



## bigsyd

steve, that looks sweet m8 8) 8)


----------



## Charlie

I have to say that looks a lot better than I thought it would having seen the pics in silver, in fact I would have to go as far as to say I rather like it  even the Q7 rings work pretty well, although I would be curious to see if you have any pics without them?

Charlene


----------



## TTsline02

Looking good Steve - really liking that spoiler!


----------



## les

Nice spoiler Steve shame about the rings though :wink:


----------



## Mondo

Nice tail, mate. And I don't often say that about a bloke...


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> I have to say that looks a lot better than I thought it would having seen the pics in silver, in fact I would have to go as far as to say I rather like it  even the Q7 rings work pretty well, although I would be cutrious to see if you have any pics without them?
> 
> Charlene


Cheers for the comments guys, seems quite positve.
Cherlene, if you look at the pics again, i think you will find that the first set of pics are without the rings on..you blind ******.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

I think the spoiler looks great. I actually think it looks better with the large rings than without. The larger rings and spoiler modernise the rear and make it look more aggressive.

One thing I think now is it really could do with a twin exit. The spoiler has the two legs pointing downwards and having the two tailpipes would imho look perfect now due to the exaggerated rear end.

Frase


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Steve
> 
> I think the spoiler looks great. I actually think it looks better with the large rings than without. The larger rings and spoiler modernise the rear and make it look more aggressive.
> 
> One thing I think now is it really could do with a twin exit. The spoiler has the two legs pointing downwards and having the two tailpipes would imho look perfect now due to the exaggerated rear end.
> 
> Frase


I will be giving the backend a little wash and i will be getting that exhaust tip nice and shinny..then i will see what she looks like..but im happy with the look ive got and im pretty sure its more enviromentally friendly cos one exhaust only gives out half the emmissions than a twin style, maybe my car tax will go down.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Charlie said:


> I have to say that looks a lot better than I thought it would having seen the pics in silver


+1, looks great in blue!


----------



## basky

Wow Steve that looks








[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Super Josh

Charlie said:


> Even the Q7 rings work pretty well, although I would be cutrious to see if you have any pics without them?
> 
> Charlene


Something like this?










Josh


----------



## E3 YOB

I bought some black Q7 rings a while ago by mistake (thought I was buying standard size). I opened the package and put them in the draw thinking that they are far too big. Think I will open the draw and take another look.


----------



## Neb

looks great with the rings on. I'm not a huge fan of that spoiler but you seem to pull it off ok


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Charlene, if you look at the pics again, i think you will find that the first set of pics are without the rings on..you blind ******.. :lol:
> Steve


LOL    must have flipped through to the bottom  better without imo, but that's not what matters.

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to give the tip a clean as im allergic to cleaning the TT..








Steve


----------



## bigsyd

stevecollier said:


> Managed to give the tip a clean as im allergic to cleaning the TT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


small steps m8 small steps :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## caney

How are you finding the single exit exhaust steve?much louder than the rear box twin exit set up? Contemplated doing this a while back myself!


----------



## m4rky

Very nice Steve - The whole car looks so subtle - Love it


----------



## Guest

Spoiler doesn't look too bad. Not as good as the standard v6 one though.


----------



## tricklexxx

Looks nice mate, much better in Moro than silver.... reminds me of something though.....


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> How are you finding the single exit exhaust steve?much louder than the rear box twin exit set up? Contemplated doing this a while back myself!


The Pipewerx is so much better as its more free flowing compared to the Milly which has a restrictive backbox.
The noise is quite deceptive, its a V6 still but the turbo has quietened the exhaust note down but it has been superceeded by the wastegate which ive been running at 0.8 bar and opens quite often..  
The DV offers tones as well, so its all good.
If you think the 1.8 and 3.2 are similar in musical tones then you are very much mistaken, V6 and spooling is a quite unique symphony.. 

As for the V6 spoiler, yes it is practical but is quite bullish by modern standards and i think i have managed to get a reasonable compromise between form and function. It looks 10 times better in the flesh and i am very happy with it. 
Steve


----------



## Guest

Spoiler looks fine, we all get a bit precious with our TTs as it's such a beautiful design to begin with... i almost forgot i had this on my last car:










:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Well, the TT is not quite 100% healthy as there is an issue with the "k-Line" and is causing a comms problem with VAGCOM.
The dashpod is the hub that all comms goes through and i know that i have had an issue for a while as the fuel gauge has gone chips compared to the DIS and i dont want any other issues manifesting themselves, so, the dashpod is coming out over the weekend and being shipped off to the repairer.
As well as the dashpod the mechatronic unit is being taken out and sent to the same place, whilst the TT is down its worth getting the MU serviced/repaired as its probably the only thing left that hasnt been poked and prodded.

Whilst the TT is in the shop they will be having a look at my wing mirrors.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> they will be having a look at my wing mirrors.. :roll:
> Steve


Electric folding Ford Fiesta ones perchance?

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> they will be having a look at my wing mirrors.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Electric folding Ford Fiesta ones perchance?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Might be.. :roll: 
Page 2


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you finding the single exit exhaust steve?much louder than the rear box twin exit set up? Contemplated doing this a while back myself!
> 
> 
> 
> The Pipewerx is so much better as its more free flowing compared to the Milly which has a restrictive backbox.
> The noise is quite deceptive, its a V6 still but the turbo has quietened the exhaust note down but it has been superceeded by the wastegate which ive been running at 0.8 bar and opens quite often..
> The DV offers tones as well, so its all good.
> If you think the 1.8 and 3.2 are similar in musical tones then you are very much mistaken, V6 and spooling is a quite unique symphony..
> 
> As for the V6 spoiler, yes it is practical but is quite bullish by modern standards and i think i have managed to get a reasonable compromise between form and function. It looks 10 times better in the flesh and i am very happy with it.
> Steve
Click to expand...

A video would not go a miss! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Si,
the car is back at the indie whilst i am offshore, but i will be back in two weeks, for two weeks and i will be taking the Germany trip in. So hopefully there may be a few vids going on from that.
I wouldn't expect too much as the TT is a lot quieter now, which im liking as its more stealth than anger.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Really like the rear end, keep your tip top clean & your nose too!

I am back from Munich, where are you these days?

Sorry buddy been busy with work / life .... Nice to see tempers flair..this build really is evolving buddy!!!

I have enjoyed the blue haldex on mine, it's a great upgrade. Winter has been like Spring so hardly much snow to even ski.

Take care & hope to see you this year if I turn up on your brit shores.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Really like the rear end, keep your tip top clean & your nose too!
> 
> Its something a little different and i like it too..im not a Charlie chaser, ive got no money left anyway, thats why im having to work for a living..  :roll:
> 
> I am back from Munich, where are you these days?
> 
> Im working offshore on an oil rig between the Shetlands and Norway on a 9 month contract.
> 
> Sorry buddy been busy with work / life .... Nice to see tempers flair..this build really is evolving buddy!!!
> 
> Of course there will always a matter of opinion going on..even though they are 1.8ers.. :lol:
> 
> I have enjoyed the blue haldex on mine, it's a great upgrade. Winter has been like Spring so hardly much snow to even ski.
> 
> Nice to hear your ok and having a bit of fun, im off to Flugen with some of the TT gang next month.
> 
> Take care & hope to see you this year if I turn up on your brit shores.


Hopefully it will happen and this time you will feel the V6T instead of the V6 N/A

I almost forgot, the DP is also being ceramic coated whilst im away, aswell as the other touches.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Got a few more bits going on to compliment the "new me" i will be resurecting some of the badges on the back but nothing OEM for the TT but i feel she needs some identity back as i still think the rear looks too dark still at the back end.. :? 
Audi did a run of limited edition badges for the back of some of their cars in the past and ive managed to snaffle some up.
Ive not seen any other TTs running them so this will be a marmite for some, but hey, in the words of Les "dont be a sheep" not saying i want to be a trend setter or anything but when you see the new touches ive added you can make up your own minds whether you like or not, so this is a warning, be prepared and load your guns.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Got a few more bits going on to compliment the "new me" i will be resurecting some of the badges on the back but nothing OEM for the TT but i feel she needs some identity back as i still think the rear looks too dark still at the back end.. :?
> Audi did a run of limited edition badges for the back of some of their cars in the past and ive managed to snaffle some up.
> Ive not seen any other TTs running them so this will be a marmite for some, but hey, in the words of Les "dont be a sheep" not saying i want to be a trend setter or anything but when you see the new touches ive added you can make up your own minds whether you like or not, so this is a warning, be prepared and load your guns.. :lol:
> Steve


Cocked, locked and ready to rock Steffi 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few more bits going on to compliment the "new me" i will be resurecting some of the badges on the back but nothing OEM for the TT but i feel she needs some identity back as i still think the rear looks too dark still at the back end.. :?
> Audi did a run of limited edition badges for the back of some of their cars in the past and ive managed to snaffle some up.
> Ive not seen any other TTs running them so this will be a marmite for some, but hey, in the words of Les "dont be a sheep" not saying i want to be a trend setter or anything but when you see the new touches ive added you can make up your own minds whether you like or not, so this is a warning, be prepared and load your guns.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Cocked, locked and ready to rock Steffi
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

I cant upload pictures from the bucket as the server is quite restrictive here and control c or v doesnt work.
I would love to say you have inspired me to do this Charlene with your exploits but there is no way your chaved up roller skate has had any influence on me whatsoever..  I could PM you the link Chaz but that would take the fun out of the speculation/suspense.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> I cant upload pictures from the bucket as the server is quite restrictive here and control c or v doesnt work.
> I would love to say you have inspired me to do this Charlene with your exploits but there is no way your chaved up roller skate has had any influence on me whatsoever..  I could PM you the link Chaz but that would take the fun out of the speculation/suspense.. :roll:
> Stef


LOL Shut it you slaaaaaaaaag, pm read and responded to 

1) retro cool
2) meh
3) meh

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant upload pictures from the bucket as the server is quite restrictive here and control c or v doesnt work.
> I would love to say you have inspired me to do this Charlene with your exploits but there is no way your chaved up roller skate has had any influence on me whatsoever..  I could PM you the link Chaz but that would take the fun out of the speculation/suspense.. :roll:
> Stef
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Shut it you slaaaaaaaaag, pm read and responded to
> 
> 1) retro cool
> 2) meh
> 3) meh
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Pmd back, you ***.
Stef


----------



## E3 YOB

> Got a few more bits going on to compliment the "new me" i will be resurecting some of the badges on the back but nothing OEM for the TT but i feel she needs some identity back as i still think the rear looks too dark still at the back end..
> Audi did a run of limited edition badges for the back of some of their cars in the past and ive managed to snaffle some up.
> Ive not seen any other TTs running them so this will be a marmite for some, but hey, in the words of Les "dont be a sheep" not saying i want to be a trend setter or anything but when you see the new touches ive added you can make up your own minds whether you like or not, so this is a warning, be prepared and load your guns..
> Steve


You'll be sticking your 100m breast stroke badge on there next and wearing a woggle. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Right, the dashpod has come back from the repairers and it was fooked as half the board, main chip and some resistors required replacing. £250 all in incl parts..  but Audi should own up to the issues we have.
Mechatronic unit tested and no faults found, so no repairs nessassary and no cost incurred.

The car will be rebuilt and tested.
I will pick her up when i get back the end of next week.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ive put a little something back on the TT..

Spot the difference..








You may have seen these on other Audis/VWs








Old school audi T representing turbo 









Maybe not to everyones liking, but its what i like that matters.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Ive put a little something back on the TT..
> 
> Spot the difference..
> 
> Maybe not to everyones liking, but its what i like that matters.
> Steve


As much as I thought I wouldn't like them, I am rather surprised that I do, perhaps it is just because they aren't the norm 

No more ruddy badges though Steffi, draw the line 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive put a little something back on the TT..
> 
> Spot the difference..
> 
> Maybe not to everyones liking, but its what i like that matters.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I thought I wouldn't like them, I am rather surprised that I do, perhaps it is just because they aren't the norm
> 
> No more ruddy badges though Steffi, draw the line
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

I promise, ive finished..dont want to spoken in the same breath as your grandad Les.. :lol: 
Steffi


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> I promise, ive finished..dont want to spoken in the same breath as your grandad Les.. :lol:
> Steffi


LOL funny you should say that as I was going to draw a comparison to Grandma, but thought I would play nicely on this occasion 

Charlene


----------



## bigsyd

that V6 badge has a double meaning... it looks 8) and the next, anybody who knows about the TT but not this car will be looking for a race, because its obvious its a 150 or a 180 as the V6 has a double exhaust, so lets go and show it up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
love to see there faces [smiley=bigcry.gif]

    just noticed.....its shiny.....


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> Maybe not to everyones liking, but its what i like that matters.
> Steve


Na Steve you know perfectly well its what your peers and the guys think of your mods etc that matters on here. I don't know what it is :wink: but its horrible. :roll:


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise, ive finished..dont want to spoken in the same breath as your grandad Les.. :lol:
> Steffi
> 
> 
> 
> LOL funny you should say that as I was going to draw a comparison to Grandma, but thought I would play nicely on this occasion
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Ive said my piece. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## les

Charlie said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive put a little something back on the TT..
> 
> Spot the difference..
> 
> Maybe not to everyones liking, but its what i like that matters.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I thought I wouldn't like them, I am rather surprised that I do, perhaps it is just because they aren't the norm
> 
> No more ruddy badges though Steffi, draw the line
> 
> Charlene
Click to expand...

Mybe its just cos your an arse licker Charlene


----------



## E3 YOB

This guy likes badges too









:lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Your build has gone a little quiet Frase..you were on such a roll.
Has work got in the way ?
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

I know Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have had to do some GF duties the last few weekends [smiley=bigcry.gif] but the front it nearly finished on the kit so I will post up some pictures soon.

I am having are very hard time getting parts sent/locating for the engine build - Garrett can't build the GTX series turbo's fast enough apparently - I am waiting on various parts and quotes. Also trying to track down a place that can fabricate SS exhaust manifolds as I want everything v-band on the car.

Also I have a legal dispute on the go at the moment and I am having to pay lawyers atrocious amounts of money - I did anticipate things would tick along bit quicker than they are but I expect when the delivery bottlenecks and lawyers disappear then things will move along quickly.

I really did not anticipate the bodykit would take so long but then I am my own worst enemy. If something doesn't look right then I will keep at it until I am happy with it.

Good things come to those who wait (i hope)

Cheers

Frase


----------



## williamnicol1

On the subject of spoilers - are the high-end aftermarket stuff wind tunnel tested to confirm downforce etc?

Afterall, the early recall had a spoiler fitted and it would have been a shame if it had provided lift instead of downforce! 

By the way, some of the profile photographs of roadsters (because they are small images) remind me of the little Nissan Figaro :mrgreen: Yes, I have a coupe.

Having been in the regular motor trade for over 30 years as Aftersales Manager ( 10 years with the the Ian Skelly Group - biggest Audi group in Europe at the time) I must say we were G.P's compared to these Harley Street specialists. Have understood most of the build but got lost on some of the really specialist stuff. IT HAS BEEN AMAZING AND I SALUTE YOU FOR YOUR DEDICATION and the diligence of the photographer - this thread will be talked about for years to come and deservedly so.

Total respect

Bill   
Bill


----------



## V6RUL

Ive just come back from a weekend in Germany and all i can say is that the new spoiler DID help to keep the rear end down esp whilst running against a few Lotus and a certain TTS, without the backend would have been twitchy but with i was running 140+ at certain points.
She survived the trip well and there was some fun slow fast sections which allowed me to experiment on how to try and get the best from her. She was running 1.4 bar boost as any more and i was getting too much clutch slip which needs the clamping pressures increased, which will be done soon.
5 litres of oil used and 1400 miles in 3 days...woooowwwww
I may try and get a vid up this week to show some of the speed off..  
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Nice Steve sounds excellent!

Yeah if you have a vid get it up, would be great to see and hear the car.

Frase


----------



## lego man

yerh Video please! I want to see where the car is losing oil ! :lol:

Joking aside, whats the problem steve?


----------



## V6RUL

Ive spoken to Autograph, who are going to have a word with Wossner.
Its clear to see that under load/boost there appears to be a smoke screen that was only seen during the D Day landings.. :lol: coming out of the exhaust.
Im still running mineral oil which may be having an effect but it will be running full synth when the time is right.
Im going to see if i can get something posted up with regards a vid or 2.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

I had a rally car that did this for the first event and then it cleared up - we put it down to the rings bedding in
Prob same with yours as the bores were just honed if I remember rightly

Like you say the correct oil should sort it


----------



## E3 YOB

Sounds a wreck Steve - You had better get rid of it before it gives you any more trouble.

I'll do you a favour and take it off your hands 

Actually though, does seem a long time to be running mineral oil


----------



## bigsyd

It was actualy quite funny as I think steve thought everybody just wanted to race him...... But they just wanted to get in front of steves Klingon cloaking device :lol:
But joking apart I thought that on the run home the smog  sorry smoke was no where near as bad as the start of the trip, even though steve said it is because he had run out of oil :lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero

stevecollier said:


> Its clear to see that under load/boost there appears to be a smoke screen that was only seen during the D Day landings..


 :lol: :lol: That line has amused me.


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Ive spoken to Autograph, who are going to have a word with Wossner.
> Its clear to see that under load/boost there appears to be a smoke screen that was only seen during the D Day landings.. :lol: coming out of the exhaust.
> Im still running mineral oil which may be having an effect but it will be running full synth when the time is right.
> Im going to see if i can get something posted up with regards a vid or 2.
> Steve


  sorry to here this Steve. But what do you expect Wossner to say ?

In my book there was a few issues with this build of which I did warn you and one was not to use a Bore that as cover 160k miles. Running 1.4 bar with only mineral running oil for a long period of time is not good for starters never mind running low.

Hope you get it sorted, sounds like a rebuild to me, unless you have leaky valve guides ?

I cant see changing the oil to a multi grade fully synthetic will make any difference, unless I have missed something here. :roll:

This is really poo as I was rather looking forward to see this beast [smiley=bigcry.gif]

BR

Lego

PS Syd, you never fail to make me laugh ! funny :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Chill Si, if there is any issues then its Autographs prob.
Guides should be ok as its a new head from CNC and they have a good name.
Plenty of tuners hone and cross hatch, so its probably just a waiting game till the rings have bedded in.
Since coming off the trip the oil consumption has gone down and will continue to improve im sure.
Im sure you will get to see her this year Si as im back on dry land every 2 weeks for the rest of the year.

You seem to be pretty quiet with what your up to!!
Steve


----------



## caney

5. Litrs of oil in 1400 miles  i would be seriously concerned by that! Also why are you still using mineral oil? This should only be used for the 1st 500 miles then changed for fully synthetic,doesn't sound like a healthy engine to me mate :?


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> It was actualy quite funny as I think steve thought everybody just wanted to race him...... But they just wanted to get in front of steves Klingon cloaking device :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> 5. Litrs of oil in 1400 miles  i would be seriously concerned by that! Also why are you still using mineral oil? This should only be used for the 1st 500 miles then changed for fully synthetic,doesn't sound like a healthy engine to me mate :?


Hard miles Steve, boosting when ever i can to put some loading on the block.
I could tootle around for 1400 off boost but thats not going to do much.
Steve


----------



## robokn

These are the issues that really stop me me from thinking about a turbo build on my 3.2 as I use it every day so realiablity is key, perhaps there is a eason HPA charge so much as they seem to deliver the goods from moment one.

Steve I am not saying or hinting anything here as I have read and watched and spoke to you ref the build and I am sure you have taken everything into account, I am just hoping all is ok for you as I know how long this has gone on for and the amount of money spent


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Litrs of oil in 1400 miles  i would be seriously concerned by that! Also why are you still using mineral oil? This should only be used for the 1st 500 miles then changed for fully synthetic,doesn't sound like a healthy engine to me mate :?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard miles Steve, boosting when ever i can to put some loading on the block.
> I could tootle around for 1400 off boost but thats not going to do much.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Who told you to do this Steve C?


----------



## V6RUL

Dont you think its fairly obvious to increase the loading on the engine in stages to the point that it is bedded in.
Ive been continuing to load the engine over the past few days and ive just come back in from a few runs and the oil has now stopped coming out of the back, so at the earliest opportunity the oil will be dropped and the filter and fully synth will be introduced.
Its just been a bedding in process that ive shared with all and some seem to think that ive been doing it wrong but ive just been following the guidelines from Autograph. Maybe i wasnt pushing hard enough earlier, but it seems that the running in process is complete now.
I could keep my gob shut and limit the info i post up, but that is not real world from my point of view and as seen in the build process ive tried to be open about the info i pass on.
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Dont you think its fairly obvious to increase the loading on the engine in stages to the point that it is bedded in.
> Ive been continuing to load the engine over the past few days and ive just come back in from a few runs and the oil has now stopped coming out of the back, so at the earliest opportunity the oil will be dropped and the filter and fully synth will be introduced.
> Its just been a bedding in process that ive shared with all and some seem to think that ive been doing it wrong but ive just been following the guidelines from Autograph. Maybe i wasnt pushing hard enough earlier, but it seems that the running in process is complete now.
> I could keep my gob shut and limit the info i post up, but that is not real world from my point of view and as seen in the build process ive tried to be open about the info i pass on.
> Steve


My question was more towards the fact of 1400 miles on running in oil!, I guess its still clean with the amount of top -ups!
537bhp on running in oil ! (quoted from the garage section)

Who's idea was that ? to me your asking for trouble......

Fingers cross for you Steve.


----------



## jamman

lego man said:


> My question was more towards the fact of 1400 miles on running in oil!, I guess its still clean with the amount of top -ups! 537bhp on running in oil ! (quoted from the garage section)
> Who's idea was that ? to me your asking for trouble......


+1


----------



## R80RTT

I thought it was 500 miles only on the running oil... No boost??


----------



## E3 YOB

Usually it is 500 miles with mineral oil, keep it below 4000 rpm vary the speed don't keep a constant speed for long periods.

Change to fully synthetic low boost next 500 but can drive fairly normally, then change oil again for another 500 putting load onto the engine with boost up. Then final oil change.

People have different ways but this is the way I will run my car in when it is done.


----------



## V6RUL

Running on mineral as opposed to synth is a cost thing, so until the car is run in, its more cost effective to use mineral.
500 mile intervals and then oil and filter changes and increased loading each time until the engine is run in.
Its just one of those things if the process has taken longer than expected and the engine is running sweet at the mo, so im happy enough with the way its been done.
As for 537 bhp, that was with 1 bar boost and high revs for a very short time.
Wonder what 1.8 bar will realise ??
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> Wonder what 1.8 bar will realise ??


It will be like when Clarkson puked in that Euro Fighter 

It will be awesome no doubt about it


----------



## Hardrhino

Steve, all joking apart...... Cough, cough.

It was loads better on the trip home... And apart from some slip it pulls well!

Hope the doubters are wrong matey.....


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Running on mineral as opposed to synth is a cost thing, so until the car is run in, its more cost effective to use mineral.
> 500 mile intervals and then oil and filter changes and increased loading each time until the engine is run in.
> Its just one of those things if the process has taken longer than expected and the engine is running sweet at the mo, so im happy enough with the way its been done.
> As for 537 bhp, that was with 1 bar boost and high revs for a very short time.
> Wonder what 1.8 bar will realise ??
> Steve


lol

Steve, why would you cut corners to save 100 quid on a 15k+ build ? not like you to say that! :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Engine running sweat? has the engine stopped using silly amounts of oil?


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Running on mineral as opposed to synth is a cost thing, so until the car is run in, its more cost effective to use mineral.
> 500 mile intervals and then oil and filter changes and increased loading each time until the engine is run in.
> Its just one of those things if the process has taken longer than expected and the engine is running sweet at the mo, so im happy enough with the way its been done.
> As for 537 bhp, that was with 1 bar boost and high revs for a very short time.
> Wonder what 1.8 bar will realise ??
> Steve


lol

Steve, why would you cut corners to save 100 quid on a 15k+ build ? not like you to say that! :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Engine running sweat? has the engine stopped using silly amounts of oil?


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running on mineral as opposed to synth is a cost thing, so until the car is run in, its more cost effective to use mineral.
> 500 mile intervals and then oil and filter changes and increased loading each time until the engine is run in.
> Its just one of those things if the process has taken longer than expected and the engine is running sweet at the mo, so im happy enough with the way its been done.
> As for 537 bhp, that was with 1 bar boost and high revs for a very short time.
> Wonder what 1.8 bar will realise ??
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Steve, why would you cut corners to save 100 quid on a 15k+ build ? not like you to say that! :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Engine running sweat? has the engine stopped using silly amounts of oil?
Click to expand...

I don't make the decisions on what and how long to run the TT on MO.
Autograph are responsible for the build and i leave the guideance to them.
The Germany trip has done the engine a world of good and the smoke has turned to a puff now instead of a ploom, so it looks like FSO will be going in soon.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Pheeew glad it's all ok was worrying for you there steve, no detractor here just I couldn't risk that on my daily


----------



## Super Josh

stevecollier said:


> Running on mineral as opposed to synth is a cost thing,


I thought running in on mineral was to allow the engine to bed in? As once you put in fully synth it protects the engine much better and slows down the bedding in process.

SJ


----------



## V6RUL

Super Josh said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running on mineral as opposed to synth is a cost thing,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought running in on mineral was to allow the engine to bed in? As once you put in fully synth it protects the engine much better and slows down the bedding in process.
> 
> SJ
Click to expand...

Agree and synth isnt going in until the time is ready and no point putting synth in when its going to be wasted.
Steve


----------



## MrHooky

stevecollier said:


> Ive put a little something back on the TT..
> 
> Spot the difference..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have seen these on other Audis/VWs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school audi T representing turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not to everyones liking, but its what i like that matters.
> Steve


Steve

I will put my disclaimer in early in that everything is of course a matter of taste but I thought you for one was about 'less being more'. But&#8230;

You've swapped perfectly good subtle Audi 3.2 quattro badges, for a half arsed tacky VW V6 badge, with a disproportionate quattro underneath. Personally I've removed the TT badge on left, everyone knows it's a TT! Your rings look bigger somehow too - are they different?

How about removing all badges and just having a faint small 'autograph' vinyl sticker put on where the V6 sits?

Spoiler looks quite nice for an aftermarket one although I do like the telson V6 personally still.

Love the exhaust tip, even if only one of them...

I'll shut up now. I'm still jealous of what's under the bonnet though.


----------



## Fictorious

Not to mention it's not actually a V6


----------



## V6RUL

We all go through phases...maybe things will change and maybe they won't.
I am going offshore today and the indie is picking up the TT for some more work on her.. :roll: wonder whats going on this time...some peeps may say..
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sorry i missed ya for the meet up... only got matt's message too late on..

Have fun offshore mate.. we'll have to have a look and see if we can chase the rocker breather next time your about.. (just to eliminate the simple things)

glad it was good for you in italy... even if ya choked me :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I've checked the breather and it deffo goes to atmosphere, cheers anyway.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Fictorious said:


> Not to mention it's not actually a V6


I think 15 degrees V is enough to qualify..  just
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ive gone back offshore for a few weeks so i thought i would give her a little clean before i left, please be aware that cleaning stuff is not my bag and im a believer that if its dirty, peeps wont touch.. :roll: 
She is going back into the indie for a few bits and pieces, including some new shoes..
































































A set of CF door sill decals fitted..








A set of BMW seatbelt retainers fitted..








Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Looking very tidy Mr C - The leather looks vibrant, must be all that scrubbing you did paying off


----------



## V6RUL

Ive not cleaned the inside but it is desperately in need of visiting the "chop shop" for some of Syds magical fluids to be spread all over the leather.. :lol: 
Stef


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Steffi, I can't wait for a passenger ride 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Looking good Steffi, I can't wait for a passenger ride
> 
> Charlie


Are you sure you can handle "fast" Charlene.. :roll:
Cheers for the door sill CF, it went on easy and certainly freshens up the door sills. 
Steve


----------



## Charlie

stevecollier said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Steffi, I can't wait for a passenger ride
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you can handle "fast" Charlene.. :roll:
> Cheers for the door sill CF, it went on easy and certainly freshens up the door sills.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I look forward to finding out at some pint Steffi 

They do look good mate, from a distance they look dark grey/black = nice and subtle, unlike all your bloody badges 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

I went to Audi last week to find out if i needed any coilpacks replacing due to the recall..

It was quite funny when i said, " i will drive it in to the workshop" and they said "NO! insurance won't allow it".
"Do it in the car park then".."ok"...."WTF!!! come ere guys". 20 mins later incl a chat i left with 2 new babies at no charge.
Funny, really funny..just had another chuckle :lol: esp when the salesman tried to sell me a mk2 on the premiss that "the mk2 was a lot faster".. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Rich196

What bits do i need to get that front end on my 1.8t 225 on a 52 plate? Like the new style grill, sorry if it's obvious I'm new to the tt


----------



## V6RUL

Rich196 said:


> What bits do i need to get that front end on my 1.8t 225 on a 52 plate? Like the new style grill, sorry if it's obvious I'm new to the tt


Check out www.ttshop.com in the mk1 exterior section.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Redline mag this month has a feature on a Lotus which has been boosted by Autograph, the indie i use.
Ive seen the car in bits and slowly built up to the slayer that it is today and it even has a CC fitted, along with other cars in the mag, its more popular than you may think.
Steve


----------



## Rich196

stevecollier said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bits do i need to get that front end on my 1.8t 225 on a 52 plate? Like the new style grill, sorry if it's obvious I'm new to the tt
> 
> 
> 
> Check out http://www.ttshop.com in the mk1 exterior section.
> Steve
Click to expand...

 thanks your cars is actually awesome


----------



## V6RUL

Rich196 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bits do i need to get that front end on my 1.8t 225 on a 52 plate? Like the new style grill, sorry if it's obvious I'm new to the tt
> 
> 
> 
> Check out http://www.ttshop.com in the mk1 exterior section.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks your cars is actually awesome
Click to expand...

Cheers mate..there are a lot of cool cars on here and im sure you will pick up some good ideas to improve on what Audi have tried to do.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I will be picking the TT up this afternoon from the indie as they wanted to have a little play and do a few tweaks whilst i have been away offshore.
There were a number of small parcels waiting for me [8] on the sideboard when i got back yesterday.
Julie thinks im running my own small business. 
Anyway the more interesting of the deliveries was this ittle package..

















This will allow me to take some vids of some runs im planning on doing to highlight the turbo build ive been through.
It is remote controlled operated and films in HD format. It has a built in preview screen so i can watch any vids or pics back as they have been done. Ive ordered various mounts and options to get the footage i can.

Ive ordered some new staggered rims for the car with a strange choice of tyre sizes for some but there is method in my madness which will, hopefully become apparent in the near future. 
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

stevecollier said:


> Ive ordered some new staggered rims for the car with a strange choice of tyre sizes for some but there is method in my madness which will, hopefully become apparent in the near future.
> Steve


Is this for the Bruntingthorpe Bullet


----------



## bigsyd

stevecollier said:


> I will be picking the TT up this afternoon from the indie as they wanted to have a little play and do a few tweaks whilst i have been away offshore.
> There were a number of small parcels waiting for me [8] on the sideboard when i got back yesterday.
> Julie thinks im running my own small business.
> Anyway the more interesting of the deliveries was this ittle package..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will allow me to take some vids of some runs im planning on doing to highlight the turbo build ive been through.
> It is remote controlled operated and films in HD format. It has a built in preview screen so i can watch any vids or pics back as they have been done. Ive ordered various mounts and options to get the footage i can.
> 
> Ive ordered some new staggered rims for the car with a strange choice of tyre sizes for some but there is method in my madness which will, hopefully become apparent in the near future.
> Steve


if you call tomorrow m8 bring this along, love to see it, i have 2 hi quality mounts you can try


----------



## V6RUL

Just thought i would post up to say that the DSG map im running now has optomised the shift points in D.
Gear changes going up are now done at 2k and shift down at 1650 rpm. This makes the drive more lively as opposed to lazy.
There are other improvements as well but this is a feature that other V6ers could benefit from if they want a more lively drive. Im hoping to get a vid or 2 up soon which will show the feature mentioned above.
Im hoping for a visit to the indie tomoz to get a new set of rims fitted and the DSG map tweaked again to push it further in the right direction for the weekends activities.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steve,
Ihave had a very similar map on the DSG for a while now from Regal in Southampton and makes such a differance 
Mine also has the facility to remain in 4th when in manual for track days so it relines and stays there rather than shift up, As Autograph are one of Regals dealers I presume it's a very similar map


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Steve,
> Ihave had a very similar map on the DSG for a while now from Regal in Southampton and makes such a differance
> Mine also has the facility to remain in 4th when in manual for track days so it relines and stays there rather than shift up, As Autograph are one of Regals dealers I presume it's a very similar map


Hi Rob, this is a race map from Germany.
Manual is manual and will bounce of the 7400 limiter in any gear and will not change up unless its done by the driver.
Sport is set to 5000 rpm as opposed to OEM, prob 3k.

Some of the features will stay, but some will have to be tweaked as the map is so aggressive, its not useable on the road.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Its all about balance eh Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to get some new rims and rubber on the car today..teaser..








Anyone care to have a punt on what they are..and what tyres/make..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Same as mine, unless you got something different


----------



## Grahamstt

Wouldn't be the same as these would they?


----------



## V6RUL

No and no
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

No what, you got different alloys or you didn't? :?


----------



## Grahamstt

Look like PS2's


----------



## V6RUL

Close Grey but PS2s are a bit on the soft side so ive gone for PS3s..amazingly expensive, but tyres are quite important, so ive heard.
This is what they have been put on to..



























My engine rev limiter has been set to 7500 rpm and Auto shift set to 7400 rpm.
The engine is running sweet and the DSG is 98% mapped and hopefully self adaption will tune it fully.

Im going to speed events over the weekend where top end and 1/4 ers will be under scrutiny and i will post up results and hopefully a vid or two.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Fantastic, have a good event - PS3's are superb in the wet as well

As you say they aint cheap, I believe you used to be rich :lol: :lol:

Never mind like they say you cant take it with you , It'll be great to see the beastie in action after all your patience to get it spot on

See you soon
Graham


----------



## E3 YOB

haha thought you might change 

Look good though, not as good as the others though imho but I would say that


----------



## V6RUL

A wheel is a wheel and as long as it is round, thats the important bit..the only prob with silver is that i will have to throw some water over them, every now and then..to get that dusty stuff of em..  
Its been a very expensive week Gray and i have to pay cash to help keep the cost down.. :roll: and there are still 2 or 3 things still on the horizon before she is finally finished and she will be a real slayer.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

They could be painted centres to keep them looking cleaner for longer :?: 
Anthracite pearl can look good I believe


----------



## E3 YOB

stevecollier said:


> A wheel is a wheel and as long as it is round, thats the important bit..


A car is a car, a house is a house, but we all get stuff we like. I guess that's why you live in a council flat and drive a Lada Steve. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> They could be painted centres to keep them looking cleaner for longer :?:
> Anthracite pearl can look good I believe


pee off..ive just come from anth 4 pearl..which i do love but the rims were a limited production run and couldnt replace 1 as it was buckled slightly so ive decided to go for some shinny stuff.

Ok frase, you got me. I dont wanna come across too smug as ive got some new boots..
IVE GOT SOME NEW BOOTS, IVE GOT SOME NEW BOOTS
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> Ok frase, you got me. I dont wanna come across too smug as ive got some new boots..
> IVE GOT SOME NEW BOOTS, IVE GOT SOME NEW BOOTS
> Steve


That's more like it


----------



## V6RUL

Less is more..
Sleeper Vs in ya face erm...sleeper for me, as i love seeing da face of da looser in da mira man.. :lol: 
Steffi


----------



## E3 YOB

hmm I would hardly call it a sleeper. :roll:

Staggered wheels, V6 RUL, doesn't look like a standard TT


----------



## caney

robokn said:


> Steve,
> Ihave had a very similar map on the DSG for a while now from Regal in Southampton and makes such a differance
> Mine also has the facility to remain in 4th when in manual for track days so it relines and stays there rather than shift up, As Autograph are one of Regals dealers I presume it's a very similar map


For trackdays lol?!


----------



## Charlie

Lovely wheels Steffi, bit of an obvious choice for such a radical project though :? I thought you were going to be going for something we hadn't seen before. I know you are "sort of" going for a sleeper look, so I suppose it makes sense in that respect.

I have to agree with Fran that the ones you were going for, the same as his new ones, are better 

Charlene xx


----------



## R80RTT

Sorry I prefered the last set along with the badges...I ll give you a couple of weeks before you change back..its lost the look


----------



## V6RUL

I couldnt say no to these new boots, esp when they were free..  i couldnt replace my origonal TDs as they were a limited production run.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] i did love em but, things change. 
I doubt very much that i will be doing any track days, probably just sprints but i want the DSG gearing to be specific to my needs, and the indie has come up trumps, but it has taken a lot of hard work on their part.

The badges were tried..and i didnt like em.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Went to Vmax today and unfortunately there was an issue with spark plugs which meant the TT had to be withdrawn.
Cylinder 5 was showing intermitant missfire on the Liquid and the TT has gone back to the indie for diagnosis.
Steve


----------



## Jen-TT

i hope its not a conrod issue :roll:


----------



## Jen-TT

i hope its not a conrod issue :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Jen-TT said:


> i hope its not a conrod issue :roll:


Ha ha, not rods.
Pushing through the issues is what it's all about.
Steve


----------



## robokn

caney said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> Ihave had a very similar map on the DSG for a while now from Regal in Southampton and makes such a differance
> Mine also has the facility to remain in 4th when in manual for track days so it relines and stays there rather than shift up, As Autograph are one of Regals dealers I presume it's a very similar map
> 
> 
> 
> For trackdays lol?!
Click to expand...

It's not a specific map for my car just a generic DSG map, you funny guy I kill you last my car was never destined for the track just the amount of Audio says that


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> hmm I would hardly call it a sleeper. :roll:
> 
> Staggered wheels, V6 RUL, doesn't look like a standard TT


Are they staggered they look like standard 18s to me ?

No doubt less is more.... (or something like that) :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm I would hardly call it a sleeper. :roll:
> 
> Staggered wheels, V6 RUL, doesn't look like a standard TT
> 
> 
> 
> Are they staggered they look like standard 18s to me ?
> 
> No doubt less is more.... (or something like that) :roll:
Click to expand...

They are an 8" rim on the front and a 9" on the rear. In good daylight its easy to see the wider wheels on the back.
Going from a dark to silver wheel is a big change for me and im liking the look, its just the cleaning that will be the pain.
Steve


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> They are an 8" rim on the front and a 9" on the rear. In good daylight its easy to see the wider wheels on the back.
> Going from a dark to silver wheel is a big change for me and im liking the look, its just the cleaning that will be the pain.
> Steve


Autoglym Alloy wheel sealer and the dirt will just blast off with a power wash hose thingymajig :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

:wink:


----------



## jamman

BUT... read the instructions if you spray it on brake equipment I think it catches fire :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> BUT... read the instructions if you spray it on brake equipment I think it catches fire :lol:


Oh no..me no likeee the fire thing.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

How did you do at pod?

it says you didn't go, but i have a report that you did one run and then drove out of the gate with "Problems" :?


----------



## V6RUL

I didnt go to the Pod but i went to Vmax and went out of the gates after the first run.
The indie is looking at the TT as we speak but i will probably leave her there for the free parking as im off offshore in a couple of days, we will see.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

ah right so it was Vmax not pod!! i'll hit my source over the head !! so what happened dude why only one run? how did she run, was the problems part correct?


----------



## V6RUL

There seemed to be a spark plug issue on cyl 5 as the liquid picked up on it.
There was also an overboost problem.
No biggie, better to be safer than sorry though.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

SOunds abit more than you care to let one steve,

Acording to your post on VagOC you've popped a spark plug into the champer / valve???



> The TT needs 5mm spacers on the rear as there was some rubbing, going round the bottom bend but at least the PS3s were very grippy.
> A bit too much overboost caused an issue with my spark plugs and ended up being terminal.
> She pulled very well why it lasted and im sure reliabilty will be there for next time.
> There were some top end motas there and the RSs certainly performed very well, roll on the next event.
> Steve
> 
> A bit too much overboost caused an issue with my spark plugs and ended up being terminal.
> Steve
> 
> yep..a plug was missing its electrode on cylinder 5 and backed up by fault code.
> She is being looked at, at the mo.
> Steve


Guessing it is a bit more of a issue... Thought yours wasn't hott enough to need water meth, must be hot to take a spark plug out.. although they do say turbo cars have higher chamber temps.. maybe you should consider the Meth route.


----------



## V6RUL

We will see what happens when the indie reports back.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

I m going for a bent value... I ve had this issue before on a new engine and it sound exactly the same... At 575 bhp something got to give!!! As I ve said before respect for what your doing, but theres no way over 500bhp is reliable, whatever anyone tells me...



tony_rigby_uk said:


> SOunds abit more than you care to let one steve,
> 
> Acording to your post on VagOC you've popped a spark plug into the champer / valve???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TT needs 5mm spacers on the rear as there was some rubbing, going round the bottom bend but at least the PS3s were very grippy.
> A bit too much overboost caused an issue with my spark plugs and ended up being terminal.
> She pulled very well why it lasted and im sure reliabilty will be there for next time.
> There were some top end motas there and the RSs certainly performed very well, roll on the next event.
> Steve
> 
> A bit too much overboost caused an issue with my spark plugs and ended up being terminal.
> Steve
> 
> yep..a plug was missing its electrode on cylinder 5 and backed up by fault code.
> She is being looked at, at the mo.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing it is a bit more of a issue... Thought yours wasn't hott enough to need water meth, must be hot to take a spark plug out.. although they do say turbo cars have higher chamber temps.. maybe you should consider the Meth route.
Click to expand...


----------



## R80RTT

Just seen some vids on you tube for vmax... Seems like they were all super cars...



tony_rigby_uk said:


> ah right so it was Vmax not pod!! i'll hit my source over the head !! so what happened dude why only one run? how did she run, was the problems part correct?


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> We will see what happens when the indie reports back.
> Steve


Is the car sorted :?:

Oh and if you do put the autoglym wheel seal stuff on leave it on overnight


----------



## R80RTT

or [smiley=bigcry.gif] or [smiley=argue.gif]



jamman said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will see what happens when the indie reports back.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Is the car sorted :?:
> 
> Oh and if you do put the autoglym wheel seal stuff on leave it on overnight
Click to expand...


----------



## jamman

or

Good news [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] never ever forget that one


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> or
> 
> Good news [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] never ever forget that one


Happy now?........


----------



## jamman

R80RTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> Good news [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] never ever forget that one
> 
> 
> 
> Happy now?........
Click to expand...

Much thank you off to work now byeeeeeeeeee


----------



## R80RTT

Whats the update??? Are we all fixed???


----------



## robokn

There have been a few 3.2 V6's that have run big power with NO issues and as Steve is off shore I am sure we'll get an update in due course


----------



## jamman

robokn said:


> Steve is off shore I am sure we'll get an update in due course


I thought Steve said he was on dry land for a while he's been on and off the forum pretty much all day surprised he's not given us an update hope everything is ok anyway


----------



## Charlie

I think it is still being diagnosed from what he said earlier? fingers crossed it is all ok and something very minor 

Charlie


----------



## ViperOneZero




----------



## V6RUL

I havn't heard anything back yet as i imagine they have 1 or 2 other cars to look after..  
I am currently on route, to get offshore for 2 weeks, so im sure we will find out whats going on soon enough.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Three days and no phone call that's dreadful customer service they should be ashamed of themselves doesn't matter if they have other cars or not, very poor after all the money you have spent with them I cant understand why you are being so patient but credit to you for being so.

After three days I'd be pulling my hair out thinking they had found something and didn't want to tell me.

Hope it all ends well.


----------



## V6RUL

The indie will get round to it and is aware that im offshore, but one things for sure...
she will be ready for the next blast when i get back and then she will be back in the indie when i go offshore again for possible respray if i can get the colour and price nailed.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steve
I would save the money on a respray and save it for theat engine after all the precautions that you insisted on and your still having issues, I would be worried as they have had enought ime to put that engine into a perfectly working piece of kit.

Sorry but I would be concerned and certainly not as calm as you are, patienace of a saint


----------



## E3 YOB

Needs a respray as there was a hole put in the bonnet


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

seems odd...

I take it they aren't going to scope it to get a feel for the damaged and going straight to whipping off the head... 
suppose they are expecting something to be wrong then.. afterall a borescop to give you a better idea of whats gone on and where the sparkplug tip is would be pretty usefull, unless ofcourse they are expecting it to be sat on the piston and be abit mashed by a valve...

Bore scope would only take a hour per cylinder MAX.. and since you know which cylinder it should be easy. to scope it..

I know when les's went the plug was too damaged to pull out as it may have damaged the threads on the head so perhaps thats another reason they aren't scoping it..


----------



## DAZTTC

Steve I do hope its not as bad as it sound all the best mate. 

DAZ


----------



## jamman

Surely you have heard something by now matey ?

Steve have Autograph ever done this conversion before ?


----------



## E3 YOB

James you had better call Autograph and demand some info :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Surely you have heard something by now matey ?
> 
> Steve have Autograph ever done this conversion before ?


James you had better call Autograph and demand some info

Spoke to them yesterday lunch and they said they will be starting it this afternoon.
Im not back in the country for a few weeks so its not an issue.
I'd hate to be one of your suppliers Jamman..the pressure would kill me..  
Steve


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> James you had better call Autograph and demand some info :lol:


Bloody answerphone Frase :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> James you had better call Autograph and demand some info :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody answerphone Frase :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
Yeah, red on red..i will bring me shades.
Autograph did the Lotus on the front of last months redline..they are used to doing conversions..all good things come to those that wait.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

jamman said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> James you had better call Autograph and demand some info :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody answerphone Frase :wink:
Click to expand...

only up the road from me. :lol: .. If it was my car... i'd be a grey man until it worked 100% :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

http://www.autographcars.co.uk/news.html

There news is interesting


----------



## lego man

Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
Details uploading shortly...

what? have I missed something ?! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
> Details uploading shortly...
> 
> what? have I missed something ?! :roll:


 :lol: :lol: that was for Jan 2011 last year when i won the AA Class.
They dont seem to update the news section very often.. :lol: 
Ive sent you a PM..are you still getting them on here.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

lego man said:


> Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
> Details uploading shortly...
> 
> what? have I missed something ?! :roll:


Yes you then go to you tube and its a different story... It struggles to overtake a kit car


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
> Details uploading shortly...
> 
> what? have I missed something ?! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you then go to you tube and its a different story... It struggles to overtake a kit car
Click to expand...

If it was me, then that was when i was NASP and not turbo.
0 to 60 = 5.8 sec
1/4 = 14.1 sec
and if it was the Escort i was running against..i ate it, post a link up mate if you can find it and by the way, i am pictured on the SP RWYB website at the bottom of the page.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
> Details uploading shortly...
> 
> what? have I missed something ?! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: that was for Jan 2011 last year when i won the AA Class.
> They dont seem to update the news section very often.. :lol:
> Ive sent you a PM..are you still getting them on here.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve are you having a laugh! no not at all! is you need me then send me an email, or call me if you still have my number.

it does say the "fastest sprint at santa pod" I thought that was still me with a 11.2 sec 1/4 :?


----------



## lego man

R80RTT said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
> Details uploading shortly...
> 
> what? have I missed something ?! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you then go to you tube and its a different story... It struggles to overtake a kit car
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry R80rTT, remind me again on your TT!? whats your 1/4 about the same ?lol

God I missed forums !


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
> Details uploading shortly...
> 
> what? have I missed something ?! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: that was for Jan 2011 last year when i won the AA Class.
> They dont seem to update the news section very often.. :lol:
> Ive sent you a PM..are you still getting them on here.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve are you having a laugh! no not at all! is you need me then send me an email, or call me if you still have my number.
> 
> it does say the "fastest sprint at santa pod" I thought that was still me with a 11.2 sec 1/4 :?
Click to expand...

Some tuners do play on words at times.
It was relating to a particular running class. 
Vspurs and Caney were in a different class..literally.. :lol:

Will send you a PM via the other forum.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

lego man said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph Tuned TT sets fastest sprint time at Santa Pod!
> Details uploading shortly...
> 
> what? have I missed something ?! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you then go to you tube and its a different story... It struggles to overtake a kit car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry R80rTT, remind me again on your TT!? whats your 1/4 about the same ?lol
> 
> God I missed forums !
Click to expand...

About 42seconds.... I usually save on the petrol...


----------



## jamman

lego man said:


> it does say the "fastest sprint at santa pod" I thought that was still me with a 11.2 sec 1/4 :?


Maybe they were preempting Steve's May 15th date he announced at Santa Pod before everything went well rather quiet.


----------



## V6RUL

:lol: :lol:


----------



## lego man

jamman said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does say the "fastest sprint at santa pod" I thought that was still me with a 11.2 sec 1/4 :?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they were preempting Steve's May 15th date he announced at Santa Pod before everything went well rather quiet.
Click to expand...

From reading this thread, I don't think his engine was that quiet before he handed it back to Autograph !

Oh, I get ya now, you mean steve went quiet....... :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

oh you pee takers, i can hear ya.. :roll: 
Si, what you got in da pipeline as youve been rather quiet..and Sheldon isnt pulling his finger out.
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> oh you pee takers, i can hear ya.. :roll:
> Si, what you got in da pipeline as youve been rather quiet..and Sheldon isnt pulling his finger out.
> Steve


hey man,

I am working on Sheldon's starting next month. And my car is a big surprise for all !

hurry up and get the v6t done! I want a go !


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh you pee takers, i can hear ya.. :roll:
> Si, what you got in da pipeline as youve been rather quiet..and Sheldon isnt pulling his finger out.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> hey man,
> 
> I am working on Sheldon's starting next month. And my car is a big surprise for all !
> 
> hurry up and get the v6t done! I want a go !
Click to expand...

I wanna go as well but this offshore stuff gets in the way.
I may consider a little run down to yours so you can have a play and maybe take a little something back home with me.. :roll: sent a PM via other route.
Give us a clue about yours..is it still VAG related ?
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Im pulling my finger out Steve! I will play with you soon :wink: , how gay did that sound?


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Im pulling my finger out Steve! I will play with you soon :wink: , how gay did that sound?


at least car school is getting the spelling sorted.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Finished Uni for the year now so Im not practising my spelling on a daily basis now!


----------



## hooley

Bikerz said:


> Finished Uni for the year now so Im not practising my spelling on a daily basis now!


Flux me
How old do I feel hearing that
I finished my Phd over 20 years ago

;-)


----------



## lego man

hooley said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Uni for the year now so Im not practising my spelling on a daily basis now!
> 
> 
> 
> Flux me
> How old do I feel hearing that
> I finished my Phd over 20 years ago
> 
> ;-)
Click to expand...

Hey Hooley,

You can grow old, but you don't have to grow up !


----------



## Bikerz

lego man said:


> hooley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Uni for the year now so Im not practising my spelling on a daily basis now!
> 
> 
> 
> Flux me
> How old do I feel hearing that
> I finished my Phd over 20 years ago
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Hooley,
> 
> You can grow old, but you don't have to grow up !
Click to expand...

Spoken by the best man I can think of to post this! Your even more of a Child then me! :lol:

I am 24 years old so not your average 18/19 year old student, Ive earnt my money on the tools as a Sparky and gone to uni a few years later. Motorsport Engineering. I can see by your signature we share a similar interest. I gave up being a sparky after going down the road, Broken pelvis, scaofiods, clavicle and ribs, lost spleen and left kidney and split a disk, 50/50 chance of living and told Id never walk again. I bet your never guess it was a 4x4 driver that hit me off :roll: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## lego man

Hey Hooley,

You can grow old, but you don't have to grow up ![/quote]

Spoken by the best man I can think of to post this! Your even more of a Child then me! :lol:

I am 24 years old so not your average 18/19 year old student, Ive earnt my money on the tools as a Sparky and gone to uni a few years later. Motorsport Engineering. I can see by your signature we share a similar interest. I gave up being a sparky after going down the road, Broken pelvis, scaofiods, clavicle and ribs, lost spleen and left kidney and split a disk, 50/50 chance of living and told Id never walk again. I bet your never guess it was a 4x4 driver that hit me off :roll: [smiley=argue.gif][/quote]

BIkers is this going to take long!! BOO HOO !

Lets get this car up and running and then have a head to head race with Steve!

Show them what a real TT ( 1.8 t ) can do ! lol

PS I need a big spoon tonight!


----------



## Bikerz

If you can keep it cheap Si it will be done very soon. You know what a tight arse I am! I really should ring for an insurance quote, but its scary :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: (Awaits for the band wagon of "You should have done a quote 1st" :roll: :lol: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## bigsyd

> I really should ring for an insurance quote 1st"


 lol that reminds me when we got the RS, looked at it on the sat and decided on it and paid for it, Saturday night around 11pm i thought i would have a quick look how much the insurance would be :roll: :roll: :roll: fill all the details in on direct line , quote came back

£3278          ohhhhhhhhhhh fuck

started to panic

morethan insurance with same details

£530 all in with all the extras [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

was not funny at the time


----------



## Bridanna

sorry for butting in ( not sure about forum protocol!), where u studying? I studied motor sport eng. in Preston like 6yrs ago.
also the man thats doing up his v6, did you need to put in new drive shaft for the torque? oh an lego man
ur spelling is fine!


----------



## V6RUL

Bridanna said:


> sorry for butting in ( not sure about forum protocol!), where u studying? I studied motor sport eng. in Preston like 6yrs ago.
> also the man thats doing up his v6, did you need to put in new drive shaft for the torque? oh an lego man
> ur spelling is fine!


1. I think Sheldon is at Uni in Bristol..it has a "dislectick" side to it.. :roll: 
2. Driveshafts..there are 5, i think, and no the clutch protection wont allow it.
3. The spelling is aimed at Sheldon..but at times Lego's use of phraseoligy is questonable.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

stevecollier said:


> 3. The spelling is aimed at Sheldon..but at times Lego's use of phraseoligy is* questonable.*. :roll:
> Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Swansea Steve, I love the sheep! I live 20 miles north of Bristol in Cheltenham


----------



## Gazzer

Bikerz said:


> Swansea Steve, I love the sheep! I live 20 miles north of Bristol in Cheltenham


carefull boy.....dont diss chelt or a whole can of whoop arse is gonna come on you. welcome home bikerz, pass or no pass?


----------



## jamman




----------



## V6RUL

The TT lives.
New spark plugs and thats that.
I will pick her up a week on Saturday, weather permitting.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Knew that would get a response :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Didn'a wanna post up prematurely but that tumbleweed is making my eyes go funny.

I will be running her for a few weeks when i get back then there will be one or two final touches happening before GTi hopefully. But only if the time frame permits.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I like it but you must not watch it go across the screen you go bozeyed


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I like it but you must not watch it go across the screen you go bozeyed


You should be sat in that garage of yours polishing that leather till your arms drop off, then i will be safe.
Have you spilled the news to the missus yet ? i will if ya want.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Jen-TT

Thats good news steve!


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it but you must not watch it go across the screen you go bozeyed
> 
> 
> 
> You should be sat in that garage of yours polishing that leather till your arms drop off, then i will be safe.
> Have you spilled the news to the missus yet ? i will if ya want.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Catch up been doing that all afternoon I got wan*ers cramp and she likes them SHOCK HORROR


----------



## Bikerz

gazzer1964 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swansea Steve, I love the sheep! I live 20 miles north of Bristol in Cheltenham
> 
> 
> 
> carefull boy.....dont diss chelt or a whole can of whoop arse is gonna come on you. welcome home bikerz, pass or no pass?
Click to expand...

Passed. Must meet up this summer buddy. You fancy castle combe on 16th july for audi track day? Il be there.

Well doen Steve, tho you made us all worry for no reason :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

top man!!!!!!! yeah not a prob..........you have the moby so lets get it sorted bud. did TT up hill climb last week was fun lol


----------



## ViperOneZero

Any news on the planned paint scheme Steve? some house of kolor number perhaps?

GG


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> Any news on the planned paint scheme Steve? some house of kolor number perhaps?
> 
> GG


Depending on price..
it will stay moro blue with clear top coats or base coat moro blue with a pearl or flake clear coat [ SG150 ] then final top coat. I dont want to over complicate the respray but i would like to give it a sparkle.
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on the planned paint scheme Steve? some house of kolor number perhaps?
> 
> GG
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on price..
> it will stay moro blue with clear top coats or base coat moro blue with a pearl or flake clear coat [ SG150 ] then final top coat. I dont want to over complicate the respray but i would like to give it a sparkle.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Is it good new then Steve for this missing electrode?

Sounds like it hasn't done to much damage, fewwwww!


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on the planned paint scheme Steve? some house of kolor number perhaps?
> 
> GG
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on price..
> it will stay moro blue with clear top coats or base coat moro blue with a pearl or flake clear coat [ SG150 ] then final top coat. I dont want to over complicate the respray but i would like to give it a sparkle.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it good new then Steve for this missing electrode?
> 
> Sounds like it hasn't done to much damage, fewwwww!
Click to expand...

No damage done to the internals. The broken bits must have fragmented quite small and got blown out.
Not very pretty when it went though. Smoke out of the back was quite concerning but that was unburnt fuel.
Steve


----------



## brittan

stevecollier said:


> No damage done to the internals. The broken bits must have fragmented quite small and got blown out.
> *Not very pretty when it went though.* Smoke out of the back was quite concerning but that was unburnt fuel.
> Steve


I presume that it went on your first proper run Steve. Even on the sighting run when I was a couple of cars behind you there was significant black smoke when you gave it some throttle. I thought you'd built a diesel. :lol:

Glad it's not serious and easily sorted.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

where is the missing piece?

surly it can't just vanish, i'd be megga worried.....

When i lost the tip of my spark plug it ended up like this:-
But i belive the reason the plug went is because it went lean...hense the plug broke off... fitted new plugs drove it for a while and suddenly (high revs) it went with plooms of smoke... was still drivable, just oil usage and plooms of smoke... limped it home and stripped it down...

Bits of the engine everywhere









Two Pistons side by side (can you spot it yet?)









Well here's the top of the piston (marks?)









ok a better look at the rings and oil and..... well....









and from the bottom of the piston (OMG  )









if they've retrived the part of the missing plug then Excellent news... if it's just "vanished" then i'd be worried it may well be hidden from view even with a bore scope.. and lets be honest, these things are designed to take the temps of the chamber so it isn't exactly going to evaporate into thin air..... Unless ofcourse the plug was damaged before it was put in the engine... so no bits will be in there......

dunno what to say steve... you seem to be taking a very relaxed attitude to this... maybe i'm abit tetchy as i know what can happen... but i assue you things don't just vanish in a cylinder... no things that can take the heat.. and in effect what you have is the same as dropping something into the engine when taking the spark plugs out.... suppose you may have been lucky and it went out via the exhaust valve.. through the manifold missed the turbines on the turbo... and out of the exhaust.... although if that is the case you should buy a lottery ticket.... i'd imagine you have more chance netting the jackpot than you have of that... I mean try thowing a pin through a deskfan while it's sminning and see if it comes out the otherside and doesn't catch the turbine...

Hope for your sake it's all ok... but it just wouldn't be sitting right with me... i'd be needing lots of proof it wasn't there before running the risk of mangling a piston., and scoring all the bores of the block...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

brittan said:


> I presume that it went on your first proper run Steve. Even on the sighting run when I was a couple of cars behind you there was significant black smoke when you gave it some throttle. I thought you'd built a diesel. :lol:
> 
> Glad it's not serious and easily sorted.


That wasn't down to this issue, it's been like that since it was built.. the oil slick on the back of his car in germany was bonkers.. you could see where all the oil from the exhaust was caped over that section of the bumper... Think it just smokes whenever he puts his foot down.... although steve says this is down to the oil and bedding in of the engine, nothing else.


----------



## V6RUL

Now those are some very good pics of an 8 valver Tony.
I will see if the indie has any pics of mine when it was stripped down.
As for the oil smoke..true, it is blowing some but getting better all the time but some of the reason is put down to slightly rich at the bottom end.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Steve if you weren't so economical with the truth you wouldn't get quite so many questions I'm sure :roll:

Why not let peeps know you have had the engine stripped and checked :?:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> Now those are some very good pics of an 8 valver Tony.
> I will see if the indie has any pics of mine when it was stripped down.


yup... all in good interest... but the fact it's 8v means the valves are bigger than a 20v so bigger target to hit for the peices of metal to get out.... as for your strip down... well if they've taken the head off and stripped it down to find the part of the plug then excellent... you never said that you just said new plugs.... which i know and did on the engine above... and it did last a couple of months before the part of the plug found it's way from (probably the top of the piston to the sid of it)



stevecollier said:


> As for the oil smoke..true, it is blowing some but getting better all the time but some of the reason is put down to slightly rich at the bottom end.
> Steve


Yours is oil not fuel... trust me... was behind it enough in germany.... It stunk... at least if it was fuel like Spurs's was in italy you can smell petrol from it, and petrol smells nice... you was deffo oil smell....


----------



## V6RUL

Of course the head has been taken off for inspection and a compression test done.

Since Germany the engine is now running semi synth 10/40 and the view from the rear is better than it was but also under load ie hard start, unburnt fuel is being pushed out.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Steve if you weren't so economical with the truth you wouldn't get quite so many questions I'm sure :roll:
> 
> Why not let peeps know you have had the engine stripped and checked :?:


Lets get him on a Stand lol lol The Truth and Only but the truth... Actually Jeremy Kyle Lol


----------



## caney

stevecollier said:


> Of course the head has been taken off for inspection and a compression test done.
> 
> Since Germany the engine is now running semi synth 10/40 and the view from the rear is better than it was but also under load ie hard start, unburnt fuel is being pushed out.
> Steve


Of all the engine builds i know of i've never heard of such a long running in period? When i went 2 litre i used millers motorsport running in oil,dropped it out after 500 miles for fully synthetic. Never smoked or used any oil since,really strange why your engine is so different tbh?


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Steve if you weren't so economical with the truth you wouldn't get quite so many questions I'm sure :roll:
> 
> Why not let peeps know you have had the engine stripped and checked :?:


Hence a Week of getting around to it....


----------



## ViperOneZero

Ive had him on the polygraph test...

Q) have you just had a minor issue with your spark plug ?

A) Steve Collier: 
No damage done to the internals. The broken bits must have fragmented quite small and got blown out.
Not very pretty when it went though. Smoke out of the back was quite concerning but that was unburnt fuel.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

caney said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the head has been taken off for inspection and a compression test done.
> 
> Since Germany the engine is now running semi synth 10/40 and the view from the rear is better than it was but also under load ie hard start, unburnt fuel is being pushed out.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the engine builds i know of i've never heard of such a long running in period? When i went 2 litre i used millers motorsport running in oil,dropped it out after 500 miles for fully synthetic. Never smoked or used any oil since,really strange why your engine is so different tbh?
Click to expand...

We all asked the same question and cant understand it.. I would nt have taken it from the garage


----------



## lego man

Steve, don't listen to them, I know where your coming from ! :?

Its only a spark plug electrode that has done the disappearing trick! JBS shown me how the trick worked when I went for the Twin scroll conversion! its great! One minute,you think your car is still running, then next the spark plug melts away !
( also they didn't bother machining my bores and it smoked like Thomas The Tank Engine when they had only done 50k unlike yours at 160 K lol !) A few hundered miles later the turbo failed and the engine nipped up solid!

I am sure Autograph will sort it out for you. Little advice from me, listen to the guys on the forum, that engine should not use the amount of oil its been using, neither should it ever been built with oval bores.

These few errors are going to cost you buddy and it sounds like its starting to happen.

Are you sure you're still willing to let me have a go ? I have a record of braking things :roll:

I think people do really care on here and its not a P**S take, however you not helping yourself here.


----------



## robokn

I would have a chat with Storm as they have built a few of these as has Vag Tech and get a more general feeling Steve, I would have expected a fully run in tuned car by now and the money you have spent


----------



## ViperOneZero

he's off shore........


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

GunnerGibson said:


> he's off shore........


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Hope you get it all sorted soon Steve.

DAZ


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

wondered where this thread had gone...

i'm guessing the plug change solved all issues and steve is too busy Flying around in the V6T to come on here...


----------



## E3 YOB

> wondered where this thread had gone...


I'm still wondering. :?


----------



## R80RTT

tony_rigby_uk said:


> wondered where this thread had gone...
> 
> i'm guessing the plug change solved all issues and steve is too busy Flying around in the V6T to come on here...


Thought he was away for three weeks and the car was getting tested after being stripped?


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> wondered where this thread had gone...
> 
> i'm guessing the plug change solved all issues and steve is too busy Flying around in the V6T to come on here...


I sent you an e-mail Tony explaining I couldn't get on the forum due to forum changes and work now not allowing access.. But I guess you didnt read it.

I have landed back on dry land today and am on my way home now.
iPhone access was screwed but Ive managed to sort that one.

Back on track..
The turbo was found to be out of balance and has been sent away for a re-balance but before that the compressor wheel is being upgraded to a T04z to allow higher boost.
Engine ECU and mechatronic unit has been sent to the States for the latest Stage 3 reflashing.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Steve do you get any comeback against the Turbo supplier for it being faulty ?

Will the units be back from the USA in time for GTI international ?

I know I might rib you a little from time to time but you do seem to have more than your fair share of bad luck at the moment think it's about time it leveled out a bit

The red interior is gorgeous thanks for asking :wink:


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> I sent you an e-mail Tony explaining I couldn't get on the forum due to forum changes and work now not allowing access.. But I guess you didnt read it.
> 
> Steve


Oi Tony read your emails you muntpig...... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Steve do you get any comeback against the Turbo supplier for it being faulty ?
> 
> Will the units be back from the USA in time for GTI international ?
> 
> I know I might rib you a little from time to time but you do seem to have more than your fair share of bad luck at the moment think it's about time it leveled out a bit
> 
> The red interior is gorgeous thanks for asking :wink:


I'm typing this on a train and it's wobbly.
The spark plug imbalanced the turbo and I would have been having the upgrade anyway but I'm getting a deal on it as it's the same supplier.
All sights are set on GTi and I've taken a weeks hols for it.
ECU and mech should be here next week.

Leather is mmmmmm
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steve who is flashing the ECU I thought it was a German map?

Hope it is all under warranty as you seem to be having a load of issues

Would it have worked out cheaper just to fit a HPA kit? Tried and tested?


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Steve who is flashing the ECU I thought it was a German map?
> 
> Hope it is all under warranty as you seem to be having a load of issues
> 
> Would it have worked out cheaper just to fit a HPA kit? Tried and tested?


Unitronic are suppying both maps and teething troubles happen with all builds, it's just that I choose to post about any issues I'm having.
HPA don't do a kit capable of the power I'm heading for and to especially look after the DSG.
steve


----------



## jamman

Teething troubles that's one way of putting it I suppose


----------



## robokn

What about the blackjack kit that's around the 500 mark and is a proven kit. Elrao had a kit in his golf and was very impressed. I couldn't put up with the issues steve would drive me over the edge prob pushed by the wife


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> What about the blackjack kit that's around the 500 mark and is a proven kit. Elrao had a kit in his golf and was very impressed. I couldn't put up with the issues steve would drive me over the edge prob pushed by the wife


500 that's small fry.. Were talking much bigger numbers.
If I wanted 400, then that would have been plug and play.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

> Were talking much bigger numbers.


In theory. Seems the reality is a bit more tricky. I would be happy with a reliable 500bhp. Less is more Steve, less is more.


----------



## jamman

Less is more...... Stop it Steve my sides are spliting [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## robokn

500 with drivability and reliability which is more important than a possible big number with a lot of issues

Maybe chasing the impossible dream


----------



## caney

stevecollier said:


> The spark plug imbalanced the turbo
> Steve


 thats where the tip of the plug went then,damaging the blades and causing the imbalance.had a similar thing happen to me a while back,ran lean which Melted a plug,2 exhaust valves and debris went through turbo [smiley=bigcry.gif] good luck for gti you have 2 weeks :wink:


----------



## guy123

If this turbo works like I think it does, I may have to stop myself selling my V6 (viewtopic.php?f=41&t=215042) and take some advice from you. Best of luck with everything and I look forward to hearing more of your progress.


----------



## R80RTT

stevecollier said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the blackjack kit that's around the 500 mark and is a proven kit. Elrao had a kit in his golf and was very impressed. I couldn't put up with the issues steve would drive me over the edge prob pushed by the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 500 that's small fry.. Were talking much bigger numbers.
> If I wanted 400, then that would have been plug and play.
> Steve
Click to expand...

And where will this figure be confirmed from? Rollingroad? Liquid? Guess work?


----------



## Matt B

Hi Steve

Sorry to see you have had a few issues, I know you will take this in your stride.

Catch up with you soon bud

Matt


----------



## Grahamstt

Everyone seems to think you're having bad luck Steve but as I see it you're going along a route that you have chosen with a final result that you have had in your mind, and sticking to it.
You have had the time for development and I presume the funds and you are prepared to wait as long as it takes to get to your desired final goal
If you were going along a tried and tested path and then had these sort of teething problems then yes, you would be having bad luck.
If you were building a competition engine it would be setback after setback. I know cos I tried to get that extra 5% power from a Zetec engine and had to rebuild it totally after each event.
Stick to what you are doing, persevering by putting theories into practice and changing direction as is seen fit and necessary - a pioneer for this kind of build especially with a DSG - well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

See you soon matey
Graham


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> Everyone seems to think you're having bad luck Steve but as I see it you're going along a route that you have chosen with a final result that you have had in your mind, and sticking to it.
> You have had the time for development and I presume the funds and you are prepared to wait as long as it takes to get to your desired final goal
> If you were going along a tried and tested path and then had these sort of teething problems then yes, you would be having bad luck.
> If you were building a competition engine it would be setback after setback. I know cos I tried to get that extra 5% power from a Zetec engine and had to rebuild it totally after each event.
> Stick to what you are doing, persevering by putting theories into practice and changing direction as is seen fit and necessary - a pioneer for this kind of build especially with a DSG - well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> See you soon matey
> Graham


Cheers Gray and Matt,
Gray seems to have it it on the head.
Im travelling on a path less travelled, which makes for a more interesting build and of course that comes with issues as well as big rewards.
Ive spent a lot of time and effort chasing numbers, starting off with a NASP engine to try and find its limitations whithin a reasonable cost frame and 300+ has been achieved. Now its time to try the FI route and im getting there but at times it will be a rocky road, which im aware will raise eyebrows but thats the way the cookie crumbles and we will just make sure were moving in a forward direction.
I love my TT and am quite passionate about what im doing and im prepared to push the boundries where some peeps would fear to tread and stay on the safe side of the road.
There are only a few extreme modders on here whether it be for looks, power or both and we cannot be restrained by the shackles of conformity, its called freedom of expression.

Steve


----------



## garyv6

Love that quote ' we cannot be restrained by the shackles of conformity '

That would make an excellent tattoo or in your case Steve get a sticker made up for your rear window with it on :lol:

Got some H&R springs the other day after weighing things up & your input, was always my gut to go with H&R if don't like the ride will update shocks.

Not got round to fitting the H&R adaptors you dropped off at my house yet, house is looking a bit tidier now looked like a bomb had it when you popped round, feeling better now after the op so hopefully catch up with you soon matey & buy you a beer

all the best

Gary [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## lego man

Steve, What is the purpose of this build ? fast road,track or sprint ? I am confused!

I was right about the elctrode though ! :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> Steve, What is the purpose of this build ? fast road,track or sprint ? I am confused!
> 
> I was right about the elctrode though ! :wink:


Hi Si,
im only interested in sprint and giving some peeps a scare..
I got back last night to a little parcel waiting for me..
Talking of giving peeps a scare..
















Not sure if it will be on for GTi but it will be on at some point.
I wont be letting it open without running an additional extension pipe to either give a side exit or rear exit as running rich will give the odd heat issue.

The TT engine ECU and Mechatronic/ECU has been sent to Unitronic for the latest Stage 3 revisions for BT and DSG,
i will be changing the injectors to either 830/870cc depending on the best setup for the software.

Hi Gary, nice to hook up the other week.
Hope your well on the mend and your back out there causing trouble in that little roller skate soon.

Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Looks very nice and shiny m8 and looks well made    
What is it.got julies txt m8 good to see u back on dry land


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Looks very nice and shiny m8 and looks well made
> What is it.got julies txt m8 good to see u back on dry land


Here you go Syd, check this out for what its for..




GoTTzilla probably works on the same basis.

Julie is waiting for a reply to the txt..you numpty.
Steve


----------



## RyTune

Steve the GT35 with a T04Z wheel is a pig! Best avoided! As for boost ,i've happily run 2.5bar on a standard GT35R for 20k miles.


----------



## V6RUL

RyTune said:


> Steve the GT35 with a T04Z wheel is a pig! Best avoided! As for boost ,i've happily run 2.5bar on a standard GT35R for 20k miles.


I won't be running that boost level and the T04z is ideal for the power hike I'm after.
The ECU is being setup for it and it should realize an extra 10% power for little outlay.
What was your issue with the wheel ?
Steve


----------



## RyTune

Is it a cast or billet comp wheel?
Either way it will be alot more laggy with very little more output,tried it many years ago when it was known as the gt37r.
Anyway great project idea.


----------



## V6RUL

RyTune said:


> Is it a cast or billet comp wheel?
> Either way it will be alot more laggy with very little more output,tried it many years ago when it was known as the gt37r.
> Anyway great project idea.


Im pretty sure its cast. The 3.2 is spooling the 35 very easily with hardly any lag due to the charge cooler so im expecting very similar spool with the K04z fitted. We will wait and see what its like when she is run up, lag would have possibly been an issue with an FMIC fitted.
Steve


----------



## RyTune

When are you seeing 1.8bar boost then? Do you have a log?


----------



## V6RUL

RyTune said:


> When are you seeing 1.8bar boost then? Do you have a log?


The indie has all the logs but what i am after is progressive boost which starts coming in at 2500 rpm and reaches approx 4000 rpm for 1.8 bar. I want the torque delivery to follow a curve as opposed to wham bam power delivery as this is better suited for the DSG which will load shed if it sees too much torque at once.
Steve


----------



## RyTune

GT35's are very linear in there delivery anyway, 1.8bar by 4k is fairly slow for a 3.2 i would estimate the t04z wheel will spool 200-300 later and maybe give 20bhp more max.


----------



## V6RUL

RyTune said:


> GT35's are very linear in there delivery anyway, 1.8bar by 4k is fairly slow for a 3.2 i would estimate the t04z wheel will spool 200-300 later and maybe give 20bhp more max.


With a V6 and GT35 power its very tuneable and with the T04z i should be able to get 10 to 15% more than i was getting before combined with the new Unitronic St3 engine and DSG software. i should be hitting even high numbers as this revised software has only been released last week so im the first in the UK to be having this latest version and its going to be very interesting to see the end result.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

caney said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spark plug imbalanced the turbo
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> thats where the tip of the plug went then,damaging the blades and causing the imbalance.had a similar thing happen to me a while back,ran lean which Melted a plug,2 exhaust valves and debris went through turbo [smiley=bigcry.gif] good luck for gti you have 2 weeks :wink:
Click to expand...

I watched a really cool video on you tube on this subject by AEM. The reasons on why this occurs. Very interesting.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

R80RTT said:


> I watched a really cool video on you tube on this subject by AEM. The reasons on why this occurs. Very interesting.


You got a Link? i'm thinking of a particular AEM vid but not sure if it's the right one, if it isn't and you post the link i'll have seen another AEM masterpeice


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> RyTune said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you seeing 1.8bar boost then? Do you have a log?
> 
> 
> 
> The indie has all the logs but what i am after is progressive boost which starts coming in at 2500 rpm and reaches approx 4000 rpm for 1.8 bar. I want the torque delivery to follow a curve as opposed to wham bam power delivery as this is better suited for the DSG which will load shed if it sees too much torque at once.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Basically, you are having to map out some of the great torque this engine can produce for the DSG?

What kind of figures are you looking for Steve?


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RyTune said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you seeing 1.8bar boost then? Do you have a log?
> 
> 
> 
> The indie has all the logs but what i am after is progressive boost which starts coming in at 2500 rpm and reaches approx 4000 rpm for 1.8 bar. I want the torque delivery to follow a curve as opposed to wham bam power delivery as this is better suited for the DSG which will load shed if it sees too much torque at once.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, you are having to map out some of the great torque this engine can produce for the DSG?
> 
> What kind of figures are you looking for Steve?
Click to expand...

Hi Si,
i dont want to map it out, but thats whats been done up to now with the software to allow the DSG to cope with the torque available.
Here is a look at the Unitronic website specifically catering for the older 240 version of my engine..the TT is the 250 version
http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/e ... 240hp.html
Unitronic have just finished developing the later revision engine and DSG software [ specifically aimed at the SSP clutch ive got in and BT setup ] so with regards to power output levels, i will be staying within the max before clutch slip and load shedding occur.
Unitronic have had 700nm going through the box but they dont state how aggressive the torque is applied though.
Steve


----------



## lego man

Considering your application is a sprint car and your DSG box limitations , What power level are you aiming for ? ( bhp/torque )


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

lego man said:


> Considering your application is a sprint car and your DSG box limitations , What power level are you aiming for ? ( bhp/torque )


Are you suggesting that if it's a sprint car and the power has to be limited because of the DSG not being able to cope this will actually defeat the point of it being a sprint car?? afterall every second counts and all that... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

stevecollier said:


> Unitronic have had 700nm going through the box but they dont state how aggressive the torque is applied though.
> Steve


Which one is that? there Stage 3 DSG is 500NM...but your mannual shift up and kickdowns are removed...?


----------



## lego man

tony_rigby_uk said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your application is a sprint car and your DSG box limitations , What power level are you aiming for ? ( bhp/torque )
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that if it's a sprint car and the power has to be limited because of the DSG not being able to cope this will actually defeat the point of it being a sprint car?? afterall every second counts and all that... [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

not really :wink:

The box is limited to 700nm/ 516.22 ibft tops!

What power are you aiming for Steve? ( bhp/torque )


----------



## E3 YOB

Was doing a bit of research into the HPA systems and was interested in seeing the wording on the R32 DSG kits










http://www.hpamotorsport.com/turbos.htm

My question is their FT495 states that they are pushing the DSG setup close to the limit at 495bhp. If HPA market this as a top close to the limit conversion how much over the limit do you think you can go with your DSG setup Steve?

I know you said 500bhp was childsplay but HPA seem to say it is close to the limit. :? :?:


----------



## ViperOneZero

The auto box would have been the first thing removed on my build.. unless of course you only have an automatic driving licence.


----------



## RyTune

stevecollier said:


> RyTune said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT35's are very linear in there delivery anyway, 1.8bar by 4k is fairly slow for a 3.2 i would estimate the t04z wheel will spool 200-300 later and maybe give 20bhp more max.
> 
> 
> 
> With a V6 and GT35 power its very tuneable and with the T04z i should be able to get 10 to 15% more than i was getting before combined with the new Unitronic St3 engine and DSG software. i should be hitting even high numbers as this revised software has only been released last week so im the first in the UK to be having this latest version and its going to be very interesting to see the end result.
> Steve
Click to expand...

A GT35 with a T04Z wheel is a completely different animal to a proper T04Z ,take it from me the latter is ALOT better.
I can't really see how trans software can affect peak power?
Have you guys ever considered using a v-box?

Nice to hear from you again Mr Lego,


----------



## R80RTT

lego man said:


> Considering your application is a sprint car and your DSG box limitations , What power level are you aiming for ? ( bhp/torque )


He has quoted 675bhp on a similar thread...


----------



## R80RTT

GunnerGibson said:


> The auto box would have been the first thing removed on my build.. unless of course you only have an automatic driving licence.


Hyper drive has been fitted.....


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your application is a sprint car and your DSG box limitations , What power level are you aiming for ? ( bhp/torque )
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that if it's a sprint car and the power has to be limited because of the DSG not being able to cope this will actually defeat the point of it being a sprint car?? afterall every second counts and all that... [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

At present the TT is a MK1 TT 3.2 Turbo DSG, so that is the class that it will run in if ever there is a classification.
At some point in the future the DSG will have to go and be swapped out for a manual which then releases all the power available without being restrained by the DSG. I already have a price and delivery for the conversion. I will try to keep the DSG for as long as i can and continue to push the boundries of its limitations till there is nowhere left to go and then i will either live with it or bin it.
As an engine by itself it should be good for 650/700 bhp with the latest parts.
The latest TT/250 DSG St3 performance has not been updated on the Unitronic website but the 240 bhp DSG models are mapped to 500nm. 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your application is a sprint car and your DSG box limitations , What power level are you aiming for ? ( bhp/torque )
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that if it's a sprint car and the power has to be limited because of the DSG not being able to cope this will actually defeat the point of it being a sprint car?? afterall every second counts and all that... [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really :wink:
> 
> The box is limited to 700nm/ 516.22 ibft tops!
> 
> What power are you aiming for Steve? ( bhp/torque )
Click to expand...

The most i can get out of it.. :-* 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> Was doing a bit of research into the HPA systems and was interested in seeing the wording on the R32 DSG kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hpamotorsport.com/turbos.htm
> 
> My question is their FT495 states that they are pushing the DSG setup close to the limit at 495bhp. If HPA market this as a top close to the limit conversion how much over the limit do you think you can go with your DSG setup Steve?
> 
> I know you said 500bhp was childsplay but HPA seem to say it is close to the limit. :? :?:


Although HPA/HGP are very good at producing turbo conversion packages i would prefer aftercare from peeps in the NW with regards to the DSG. I dont think HPA/HGP offer uprated clutches for the DSG yet, so there are peeps out there with big power and OEM clutch packs..not something i would consider, thats why ive got a SSP in.
Steve


----------



## lego man

[/quote]

The most i can get out of it.. :-* 
Steve[/quote]

Steve, that kind of talk was so last year!   New rules are that you have to at least make a Santa Pod run and get a good time without braking down, on the way there or on the way home ! A run is a run ! :lol: :lol:

Hey RyTune ! how are you ?


----------



## V6RUL

RyTune said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RyTune said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT35's are very linear in there delivery anyway, 1.8bar by 4k is fairly slow for a 3.2 i would estimate the t04z wheel will spool 200-300 later and maybe give 20bhp more max.
> 
> 
> 
> With a V6 and GT35 power its very tuneable and with the T04z i should be able to get 10 to 15% more than i was getting before combined with the new Unitronic St3 engine and DSG software. i should be hitting even high numbers as this revised software has only been released last week so im the first in the UK to be having this latest version and its going to be very interesting to see the end result.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

A GT35 with a T04Z wheel is a completely different animal to a proper T04Z ,take it from me the latter is ALOT better.
I can't really see how trans software can affect peak power?
Have you guys ever considered using a v-box?

I believe the T04z wheel being fitted to mine is BB as opposed to journal and spools a little better than the R.
The DSG can restrict/limit too much torque this is called load shedding.
Thought a v-box is an expensive data logger where as there are cheaper ways to do logs.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The most i can get out of it.. :-* 
Steve[/quote]

Steve, that kind of talk was so last year!   New rules are that you have to at least make a Santa Pod run and get a good time without braking down, on the way there or on the way home ! A run is a run ! :lol: :lol:

I agree Si..ive got my CC stickers ready to go on so the times will be posted on the Pod website.
Steve


----------



## RyTune

stevecollier said:


> I believe the T04z wheel being fitted to mine is BB as opposed to journal and spools a little better than the R.
> The DSG can restrict/limit too much torque this is called load shedding.
> Thought a v-box is an expensive data logger where as there are cheaper ways to do logs.
> Steve


Of course it's BB ,they are just using a gt35r cartridge and just swapping the comp wheel. It will spool a fair bit slower.
Well it shouldn't be hitting any torque limits at the top of the rpm!?
v-box just gives us a good indication of the performance of the car.

Hey Mr Lego ,what are you upto these days?


----------



## V6RUL

One of the features of having the DSG is that it can be modified via a software change.
My TT Auto mode upshift and down shift points have been upped to keep the engine closer to the torque band.
This video shows Auto upshifts changed from 1300rpm to 2000rpm.
Down shifts are now at 1650rpm instead of 1000rpm and are not shown in this video.






Steve


----------



## jamman

Wow Steve there's a bloke on another forum (VWVortex) doing the same type of build as you don't know if you want to have a word with him his seems to have gone a lot smoother no real problems mentioned apart from a crack in the front of a gearbox that delayed the build for a couple of days. :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Wow Steve there's a bloke on another forum (VWVortex) doing the same type of build as you don't know if you want to have a word with him his seems to have gone a lot smoother no real problems mentioned apart from a crack in the front of a gearbox that delayed the build for a couple of days. :wink: :roll: :lol:


Please dont say someones cut and paste his article. This is no exclusive to the TToc Thread??


----------



## V6RUL

It's true, I'm a forum whore.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

A little vid of a cruise i went on..nothing to dramatic..
Sorry for the quality.




Steve


----------



## R80RTT

stevecollier said:


> A little vid of a cruise i went on..nothing to dramatic..
> Sorry for the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I love this..... Eddie Stobbart Wooped You lol lol lol


----------



## williamnicol1

Seat belt left out to save weight? After all, it's easier to shed weight than increase power :!:

Bill


----------



## ozwigan

I just hope you have another mode of transport big up for what your trying to do but as my father Always said a fool and his money are easily parted


----------



## jamman

ozwigan said:


> I just hope you have another mode of transport big up for what your trying to do but as my father Always said a fool and his money are easily parted


That's a bit harsh


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> A little vid of a cruise i went on..nothing to dramatic..
> Sorry for the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Nice vid steve, looks like you have had some fun.

Nice to see a run against a GTR, was it a stock or modded?

My car has had many runs a side my friends GTR, I needed 520 ish hp to pull away from it, but maxed at around 170 ish.


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little vid of a cruise i went on..nothing to dramatic..
> Sorry for the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vid steve, looks like you have had some fun.
> 
> Nice to see a run against a GTR, was it a stock or modded?
> 
> My car has had many runs a side my friends GTR, I needed 520 ish hp to pull away from it, but maxed at around 170 ish.
Click to expand...

There was no racing involved.
The GTR is running 600brake and maxes at 197mph.
Porka is stock but still quick.
Will have to refine my vid skills for the next posts and of course, to put my belt on..oops.
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little vid of a cruise i went on..nothing to dramatic..
> Sorry for the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Nice vid steve, looks like you have had some fun.
> 
> Nice to see a run against a GTR, was it a stock or modded?
> 
> My car has had many runs a side my friends GTR, I needed 520 ish hp to pull away from it, but maxed at around 170 ish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no racing involved.
> The GTR is running 600brake and maxes at 197mph.
> Porka is stock but still quick.
> Will have to refine my vid skills for the next posts and of course, to put my belt on..oops.
> Steve
Click to expand...

It looked to me like you gave it some at the start of the video and the was for ever pressing your liquid gauge ?

Sounded very nice from what I could hear


----------



## V6RUL

I was running sat nav and the GTR eventually managed to get the co-ordinates so he was left at the front.

I was keeping an eye on temps via the liquid but they were ok.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

Ive seen your interview regarding the build etc

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/graphique-en-09cc99f461013c9fceeb8d3bf39a34ea.html


----------



## caney

Sounds like you have got some compressor surge on initial spool steve? At 8m 20 secs on vid.


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> Sounds like you have got some compressor surge on initial spool steve? At 8m 20 secs on vid.


If its at 4.20 then that is the wastegate cos i was exceeding the boost limit of 1 bar.
Its not as prominent at the 1.8 bar setting cos i end up changing gear or lifting off before it hits 1.8 bar.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

stevecollier said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have got some compressor surge on initial spool steve? At 8m 20 secs on vid.
> 
> 
> 
> If its at 4.20 then that is the wastegate cos i was exceeding the boost limit of 1 bar.
> Its not as prominent at the 1.8 bar setting cos i end up changing gear or lifting off before it hits 1.8 bar.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## jamman

GunnerGibson said:


> Ive seen your interview regarding the build etc
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/graphique-en-09cc99f461013c9fceeb8d3bf39a34ea.html


BIATCH but funny :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Its all funny stuff..wish i was more of a geek to be able to respond in a like mannor but im just a 1 finger pusher.. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

jamman said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive seen your interview regarding the build etc
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/graphique-en-09cc99f461013c9fceeb8d3bf39a34ea.html
> 
> 
> 
> BIATCH but funny :lol:
Click to expand...

The fact you've spent the time to do that is brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lego man

GunnerGibson said:


> Ive seen your interview regarding the build etc
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/graphique-en-09cc99f461013c9fceeb8d3bf39a34ea.html


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

I've checked and OLDSMOKEY is available much better than V6RUL :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I've checked and OLDSMOKEY is available much better than V6RUL :wink:


And theres me thinking i could escape from your clutches.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The TT was always going to get the paint sorted, so im off out today to finalise the colour im going for.
Im not having paint by the way, im having a wrap and i dont know yet whether im going conservative or rad.
Unfortunately it wont be wrapped for GTi but maybe the week after.

I will see if i can get some decent swatch pics up later to give a teaser.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Seems like having a 'sleeper' is no more.

Big exhaust valve, rad wrap - Steve seems you are joining the bling ranks!

Bling is best mate and even though you are trying to resist I can see you are joining the light side :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> The TT was always going to get the paint sorted, so im off out today to finalise the colour im going for.
> Im not having paint by the way, im having a wrap and i dont know yet whether im going conservative or rad.
> Unfortunately it wont be wrapped for GTi but maybe the week after.
> 
> I will see if i can get some decent swatch pics up later to give a teaser.
> Steve


Steve make sure before they do the wrap that you state that you want no visible seams.

Make sure they do not have one bit for the roof line runner and then one bit for the rear quarter. This should all be done with single sheet which will cover the door, roof line and rear quarter.

The company that did mine did it in two bit which f*cked me off and I am having to change it myself. Make sure they show you cars they have wrapped before (not just photos) and check that they do take everything off like lights etc and not just cut around door handles etc

Through my experience there are a lot of bad wrappers out there so make sure you check the work before they get near your car.


----------



## Charlie

V6RUL said:


> The TT was always going to get the paint sorted, so im off out today to finalise the colour im going for.
> Im not having paint by the way, im having a wrap and i dont know yet whether im going conservative or rad.
> Unfortunately it wont be wrapped for GTi but maybe the week after.
> 
> I will see if i can get some decent swatch pics up later to give a teaser.
> Steve


Steffi, if you are going for a wrap on your car then it has to be radical  the world is your oyster when it comes to wraps and why be boring when you have over 600bhp 

In your case the engine can guarantee and checks the bodywork writes 

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL

My TT is going to be wrapped in a few weeks and thanks to Frase [ Mr.Photoshop ] i have narrowed some of the designs down to a few..i gave Frase the remit and he came up with these designs..
1








2








3









Images 1 and 2 are an inkjet print wrap with a laminated finish but shuts cannot be done. These can be supplied in flat or with a pearl finish.
Image 3 is a partial blue chrome wrap which will allow the shuts to be covered. The shading is a touch on the light side and in reality it will be a richer blue.

The guys doing it are a pro firm and were at the NEC showing wrapping techniques last week.
All lights, mirrors, handles and badges will be taken off before hand.
2 piece wrap per panel will NOT happen.
They will need the TT for 4 days of which 2 will be spent cleaning and prep.
Cost is half the price of an A1 spray job so its my preferred option.

As Charlie has said..if youve got it, flaunt it..but im not sure
Stealth [ to a certain extent ] or in ya face..
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale

I think it either needs to be stealth or more radical. None of those work for me.

Your car an' all that... :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

Anybody else think it also has to go with the red interior ,Light blue with a red interior dose not work for me :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

bigsyd said:


> Anybody else think it also has to go with the red interior ,Light blue with a red interior dose not work for me :?


Most deferably. Didn't even spot the red interior... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Steve, this might help you with colour...

http://colorschemedesigner.com/

Very useful tool. Make sure you play with the option buttons top left...


----------



## E3 YOB

Maybe a classy reflective green










Very light blue chrome finish










I always loved the paintwork finishes on TVRs which I think would look good on TT too


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually Steve, I have never seen it on a car before. They said they can do different chrome finishes... Can they do a Chrome Black?

That would be awesome. Would be my 1st choice


----------



## rustyintegrale

frakay100 said:


> Actually Steve, I have never seen it on a car before. They said they can do different chrome finishes... Can they do a Chrome Black?
> 
> That would be awesome. Would be my 1st choice


I had a plan to do my car in a mix of matt black and gloss black a while back. It's a bit more complex than that and I'm not gonna enlarge on it in case I ever get the funds to do it... :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Black Chrome:










Black Chrome with 12% red spec:










Sorry last post haha - I do like their new vinyl options now, really 8)


----------



## bigsyd

> Black Chrome with 12% red spec


 now that floats my boat 8)

could you do the same with a red chrome with 12% black


----------



## V6RUL

Stop it stop it..no more no more, you cant do this to me.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Good job im back on my tin house.

Black with 12% red looks 8) but it has to be a blue project..i have my reasons.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

> but it has to be a blue project..i have my reasons


Hmmmmm interesting [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Black Chrome with 12% red spec
> 
> 
> 
> now that floats my boat 8)
> 
> could you do the same with a red chrome with 12% black
Click to expand...

No certainly can't.... oops sorry Steve :? A darker and lighter shade of red


----------



## RyTune

That is 100% part throttle surge , very common on a gt35r in a high gear coming back onto boost.



V6RUL said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have got some compressor surge on initial spool steve? At 8m 20 secs on vid.
> 
> 
> 
> If its at 4.20 then that is the wastegate cos i was exceeding the boost limit of 1 bar.
> Its not as prominent at the 1.8 bar setting cos i end up changing gear or lifting off before it hits 1.8 bar.
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## V6RUL

RyTune said:


> That is 100% part throttle surge , very common on a gt35r in a high gear coming back onto boost.
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have got some compressor surge on initial spool steve? At 8m 20 secs on vid.
> 
> 
> 
> If its at 4.20 then that is the wastegate cos i was exceeding the boost limit of 1 bar.
> Its not as prominent at the 1.8 bar setting cos i end up changing gear or lifting off before it hits 1.8 bar.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The RBV probably needs a look at but i dont think i will be going down a shroud route.
Dont know how much of a difference the new compressor wheel will make to the surge, we will run it up and a decission will be made.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Chrome with 12% red spec
> 
> 
> 
> now that floats my boat 8)
> 
> could you do the same with a red chrome with 12% black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No certainly can't.... oops sorry Steve :? A darker and lighter shade of red
Click to expand...

Not doing main body red. Its gotta be blue based.. :roll:
Frase...get back to your heavy wheels.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## RyTune

RyTune said:


> That is 100% part throttle surge , very common on a gt35r in a high gear coming back onto boost.





V6RUL said:


> The RBV probably needs a look at but i dont think i will be going down a shroud route.
> Dont know how much of a difference the new compressor wheel will make to the surge, we will run it up and a decission will be made.
> Steve


Nothing to do with a blow off valve. It's will only get worse the more boost you run.Ported Shrouds do disguise the noise better but the surge will still be there. Thought you may consider it as you will have to either change comp cover or machine the housing to fit the bigger t04z wheel.
A proper T04z is ALOT more surge reistant than the gt35r (which is the main bad point).
You can try and map the surge out by mapping throttle position with boost level but not sure if this is a possibility on a stock ecu.


----------



## V6RUL

RyTune said:


> RyTune said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is 100% part throttle surge , very common on a gt35r in a high gear coming back onto boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RBV probably needs a look at but i dont think i will be going down a shroud route.
> Dont know how much of a difference the new compressor wheel will make to the surge, we will run it up and a decission will be made.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing to do with a blow off valve. It's will only get worse the more boost you run.Ported Shrouds do disguise the noise better but the surge will still be there. Thought you may consider it as you will have to either change comp cover or machine the housing to fit the bigger t04z wheel.
> A proper T04z is ALOT more surge reistance than the gt35r (which is the main bad point).
> You can try and map the surge out by mapping throttle position with boost level but not sure if this is a possibility on a stock ecu.
Click to expand...

The turbo has gone to ATP to have the new wheel fitted and if the housing gets changed/machined then great, but we have left it up to them to install and balance.
Unitronic have been running my ECU on their test bed engine specked out the same as mine [minus ported head] and it should come back..something like, with the option to fine tune on some test runs.
Maybe it will be ok..maybe it wont.
Steve
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

With all this cellotape... Wont the wrap come off on the strip ?.?.?


----------



## RyTune

V6RUL said:


> The turbo has gone to ATP to have the new wheel fitted and if the housing gets changed/machined then great, but we have left it up to them to install and balance.
> Unitronic have been running my ECU on their test bed engine specked out the same as mine [minus ported head] and it should come back..something like, with the option to fine tune on some test runs.
> Maybe it will be ok..maybe it wont.
> Steve
> Steve


I'm suprised you've sent it back to the states ,i'd imagine they would change the chra if the turbine wheel if knackered and i'm also suprised they would fit a t04z wheel aka a gt37r. Either way the cost would be alot more than a brand new t04z.
Be good to see it in action,i'll pop down to inters.


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> With all this cellotape... Wont the wrap come off on the strip ?.?.?


Sure..it will need about 3 summers for the glue to dry so i better keep of it till then.

They possibly are changing the cartridge but they have it on the rig and will sort it out.
I think the GT3582R is now going to be an equivalent GT3584.

Which inters..this or next.. :lol: 
ECUs and charger havn't been shipped back from the States yet, but it is imminent

No one said it would be easy..but it passes the time.
Steve


----------



## Hark

Good to see it's still coming along Steve.

As many have said I think something wild or totally stealth is in order. With the new bumper and spoiler i'd be going for the former of the two.


----------



## V6RUL

Well..In the next few weeks the TT will be going from this..








to this..courtesy of a little wrap.









Im the one that has to live with the wrap and i feel this will get me by for now.
The shading will be slightly darker but lets get it on and we will see.

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but its done and dusted..im not changing my mind..i think.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## robokn

I had an Astra that colour, no taking the piss it was quite a few years ago

This was from a shoot for FHM


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> I had an Astra that colour, no taking the piss it was quite a few years ago
> 
> This was from a shoot for FHM


That colour is slightly off mine.
Mine will be more thicker/darker/richer blue..eering towards a mid chrome royal blue.
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Well..In the next few weeks the TT will be going from this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this..courtesy of a little wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im the one that has to live with the wrap and i feel this will get me by for now.
> The shading will be slightly darker but lets get it on and we will see.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys, but its done and dusted..im not changing my mind..i think.. :lol:
> Steve


Blimey! Mid life crisis


----------



## V6RUL

I hope not, but i do need to get some more 3/4 length kex and some new trainers.
The paintwork on the moro blue is at the end of its useable life and a quick fix is the wrap which is only a few shades away from the moro but it does have more of a shine.
Steve


----------



## DesignerDaveTT

Looking forward to seeing the end result, should look ace


----------



## rustyintegrale

robokn said:


> I had an Astra that colour, no taking the piss it was quite a few years ago
> 
> This was from a shoot for FHM


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rob, were you on acid??? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## robokn

I was very young and impressionable :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

robokn said:


> I was very young and impressionable :lol: :lol:


Now you're old and...

I had a Zendered Mk1 Golf GTi so I know where you were at...

This after at least ten years in a lock-up...


----------



## V6RUL

Oh dear, the old guns are bringing out the older guns..

The dirt police would have you up on charges for the VW and the chav police will be dishing out the medals to you Rob.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Guest

Blue chrome?

God no. Will look cheap imo


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> Blue chrome?
> 
> God no. Will look cheap imo


Mine too. Let's wait and see... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

manphibian said:


> Blue chrome?
> 
> God no. Will look cheap imo


Cummon, reserve judgement till you've seen it, once its wrapped.
It probably sounds worse than it is.
Steve


----------



## Guest

Pleaseeee get a matte blue wrap instead :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

manphibian said:


> Pleaseeee get a matte blue wrap instead :?


Yep. Cool as opposed to chav.

Same colour but different execution.


----------



## V6RUL

manphibian said:


> Pleaseeee get a matte blue wrap instead :?


nah, the colour is too much like an OEM colour.
I may have to re-do the inserts as they are moro at the mo. So either colour match or silver..me thinks.

Ive had a rethink on the colour name and i would go as far as to say mid chrome navy blue.
Steve


----------



## Guest

V6RUL said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleaseeee get a matte blue wrap instead :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, the colour is too much like denim blue.
> I may have to re-do the inserts as they are moro at the mo. So either colour match or silver..me thinks.
> 
> Ive had a rethink on the colour name and i would go as far as to say mid chrome navy blue.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Not the shade, the finish.... satin / matte > chrome.


----------



## V6RUL

manphibian said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleaseeee get a matte blue wrap instead :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, the colour is too much like denim blue.
> I may have to re-do the inserts as they are moro at the mo. So either colour match or silver..me thinks.
> 
> Ive had a rethink on the colour name and i would go as far as to say mid chrome navy blue.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the shade, the finish.... satin / matte > chrome.
Click to expand...

I dont like matt..i can imagine its horrible to the touch and i would prefer the wet look


----------



## Guest

V6RUL said:


> I dont like matt..i can imagine its horrible to the touch and i would prefer the wet look


Ok, i tried lol. Hope it works out 

Look forward to seeing it. I have a PS3 game where you can paint cars in coloured chrome,will have a play tomorrow :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

V6RUL said:


> ...and i would prefer the wet look


Thank god, because we'll be pissing ourselves laughing... :lol:

I wish you luck too.


----------



## V6RUL

manphibian said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like matt..i can imagine its horrible to the touch and i would prefer the wet look
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i tried lol. Hope it works out
Click to expand...

Wrapping suppliers have only recently been able to produce high quality products at an affordable price for JP to afford.
Inkjet has been available for a while but sheet wrap is moving to the next level at affordable prices.
I do have a swatch of the wrap but im offshore at the mo so cant post it up till i get back and its not even in the suppliers catalogue yet, cos its a new product.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

rustyintegrale said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and i would prefer the wet look
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god, because we'll be pissing ourselves laughing... :lol:
Click to expand...

erm.. i may have to revise that statement..

i like it when it looks wet.. oops, no, thats not it.

its very shinny..  
Anon


----------



## rustyintegrale

V6RUL said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and i would prefer the wet look
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god, because we'll be pissing ourselves laughing... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm.. i may have to revise that statement..
> 
> i like it when it looks wet.. oops, no, thats not it.
> 
> its very shinny..
> Anon
Click to expand...

Steve I really hope it works for you. The red interior with it is a bit worrying. Having said that you seem to have proved us all wrong so far so good luck mate!


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Rich, i already have a blue exterior with red..so nothing is changing really.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

So proud of you coming out steve  it takes all sorts to make a world so live and let live :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> So proud of you coming out steve  it takes all sorts to make a world so live and let live :wink:


Hope you havnt seen my Facebook page.
Some git at work has outed me.. :roll: cos i didn't log off 
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

I was pmsl last night when I seen it m8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> I was pmsl last night when I seen it m8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good job there are only a select few who can peek at me on there.
Thank the Lord Jamman cant see it.. :lol: that would be the end of me.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

I will reserve judgement until it is done, but I am really not loving that at all :-(

I think it looks better as it is right now, I know the paint is moody so it needs something to be done, but not a chrome blue wrap [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> I will reserve judgement until it is done, but I am really not loving that at all :-(
> 
> I think it looks better as it is right now, I know the paint is moody so it needs something to be done, but not a chrome blue wrap [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Charlie


Im liking it..and thats a good thing.
Obv its a photoshop and the shading isn't quite right so we will see what the wrapper man can do.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pmsl last night when I seen it m8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good job there are only a select few who can peek at me on there.
> Thank the Lord Jamman cant see it.. :lol: that would be the end of me.
> Steve
Click to expand...

What Huh Where x

Trust me one of them will let you down and send a screen grab :wink: :-*


----------



## techfreak

manphibian said:


> Pleaseeee get a matte blue wrap instead :?


WOW love that!

If it's slightly less chromey but little bit shiney i think it might look good.
Kind of like a richer/darker kingfisher.

I'm a fanboy of most blue colours.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pmsl last night when I seen it m8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good job there are only a select few who can peek at me on there.
> Thank the Lord Jamman cant see it.. :lol: that would be the end of me.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Huh Where x
> 
> Trust me one of them will let you down and send a screen grab :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

All i can say is "that it would hurt too much" [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Good job there are only a select few who can peek at me on there.
Thank the Lord Jamman cant see it.. :lol: that would be the end of me.
Steve[/quote]

What Huh Where x

Trust me one of them will let you down and send a screen grab :wink: :-*[/quote]

All i can say is "that it would hurt too much" [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve[/quote]

This is when i find out who mates are.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

techfreak said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pleaseeee get a matte blue wrap instead :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW love that!
> 
> If it's slightly less chromey but little bit shiney i think it might look good.
> Kind of like a richer/darker kingfisher.
> 
> I'm a fanboy of most blue colours.
Click to expand...

I would never consider matt, im a glossy kinda guy..  
Im waiting for a swatch to come through, but it wont be till the weekend till im back home.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

I'm liking the colour of the blue wrap you have selected. Will look forward to seeing pictures of the finished article.


----------



## Brendanb86

I'm looking forward to seeing this, think it is massively going to divide opinion, but I think that is a good thing! Good luck


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> I'm liking the colour of the blue wrap you have selected. Will look forward to seeing pictures of the finished article.


That snap is something very similar to what im having, nice find.
Steve


----------



## Baalthazaar

Er kingfisher blue anyone???


----------



## Brendanb86

Is it a similar finish to this pic just posted in pic of the day? But obviously in blue...


----------



## V6RUL

Baalthazaar said:


> Er kingfisher blue anyone???


A shade or two darker than kingfisher with a bit of extra shine..that sounds about right.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Brendanb86 said:


> Is it a similar finish to this pic just posted in pic of the day? But obviously in blue...


Yup


----------



## Baalthazaar

Cool n Fresh....


----------



## V6RUL

Baalthazaar said:


> Cool n Fresh....


Oh dear, your frog is driving me crazy.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

Can't stop looking at the frog :wink:

On a seperate note I'm glad you have thrown out this "stealth" "less is more" rubbish and gone a bit in your face, I love the look of it and I like the idea of it.

Bold as brass a bit in your face and hopefully with the grunt to back it up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Spandex

Isn't that a toad?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Can't stop looking at the frog :wink:
> 
> On a seperate note I'm glad you have thrown out this "stealth" "less is more" rubbish and gone a bit in your face, I love the look of it and I like the idea of it.
> 
> Bold as brass a bit in your face and hopefully with the grunt to back it up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Not that bold, just fresh and yes hopefully a little something in the bank.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

oops, hit the button twice.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Received a swatch for the wrap in the post today.
First pics shows colours of green, purple and blue.
This pic was taken in the shade..

















This pic shows light and dark blues and a high gloss where the sun strikes the wrap..

















Steve


----------



## techfreak

hmmm, it looks ok, but little bit too dark for me. especially in the shade.
might look better in the flesh though.

you happy with it?


----------



## Baalthazaar

Sorry about the Hypnotoad guys, see what happens when your six year old chooses your Avatar.....all better now...


----------



## Guest

See that's not chrome, it's like a TVR flip paint, now that i like


----------



## V6RUL

The colour of the wrap is iridescent purple/blue and doesn't seem to show 100% with a camera but im sure this is certainly going to look different..its almost a flip colour but not quite as radical. It has chrome reflection qualities but true, its not a true chrome.
At night it almost darkens too black.
Im looking forward to get it on the TT soon.
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> Received a swatch for the wrap in the post today.
> First pics shows colours of green, purple and blue.
> This pic was taken in the shade..


Have to say... I was skeptical about this move on your part until I saw these photos today. Now I have totally changed my mind. I think it's going to be absolutely stunning


----------



## Charlie

That looks a lot better than how I imagined it 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received a swatch for the wrap in the post today.
> First pics shows colours of green, purple and blue.
> This pic was taken in the shade..
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say... I was skeptical about this move on your part until I saw these photos today. Now I have totally changed my mind. I think it's going to be absolutely stunning
Click to expand...

Cheers Marty,
this is exactly what i was after in the blue range as it should blend with the shuts in the engine bay and tailgate area.
The door shuts are being wrapped in the door lock area.
Before the wrap is done im going to get the dent man to come and pull em all out, whether it is the rolling out or welding tabs on to the TT as imperfections will show up easily and prep always pays dividends.

Cheers Charles, if i can keep you, Gaz, Luke and Jamman off my back it will keep my stress levels down..  
Steve


----------



## duncs09

Brendanb86 said:


> Is it a similar finish to this pic just posted in pic of the day? But obviously in blue...


That green is amazing! Love it!


----------



## V6RUL

duncs09 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a similar finish to this pic just posted in pic of the day? But obviously in blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That green is amazing! Love it!
Click to expand...

Its certainly..stand out..but i couldn't live with it, esp with a red interior..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

As seen in my build thread my rocker cover has been powder coated black..









I am currently polishing up another cover from a forum member and if it comes up to a high standard then one or the other will be up for sale..
















Steve


----------



## robokn

Sorry Steve not a fan nissan did a chromo flair very similar quite a few years ago, how did you get on at GTi??


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Sorry Steve not a fan nissan did a chromo flair very similar quite a few years ago, how did you get on at GTi??


Still waiting for the ECUs from the States so didn't make Gti.
Was really looking forward to going as well.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Just playing with the shinny look, if it works, it will stay, if not..
Not seen a 3.2 with one before so..
Steve


----------



## tricklexxx

Have been holding off commenting Steve but beginning to think this might look pretty special (in a good way, not 'sPeCiAl')! 

How long till we see the finished product?


----------



## robokn

V6RUL said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Steve not a fan nissan did a chromo flair very similar quite a few years ago, how did you get on at GTi??
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the ECUs from the States so didn't make Gti.
> Was really looking forward to going as well.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Just playing with the shinny look, if it works, it will stay, if not..
> Not seen a 3.2 with one before so..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I feel your pain my friend, I think the matt on the lambo would look awesome a bit like the finish on Jonny C' MK II RS have a look, looks very cool and mean


----------



## V6RUL

tricklexxx said:


> Have been holding off commenting Steve but beginning to think this might look pretty special (in a good way, not 'sPeCiAl')!
> 
> How long till we see the finished product?


Cheers, im hoping it will be a little special as well.
Im home till the 7th July then offshore for 3 weeks and when i come back, the TT will be sat on the drive all sparkly and ready to upset the ageing population with the QTP.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Steve not a fan nissan did a chromo flair very similar quite a few years ago, how did you get on at GTi??
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the ECUs from the States so didn't make Gti.
> Was really looking forward to going as well.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Just playing with the shinny look, if it works, it will stay, if not..
> Not seen a 3.2 with one before so..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your pain my friend, I think the matt on the lambo would look awesome a bit like the finish on Jonny C' MK II RS have a look, looks very cool and mean
Click to expand...

Ive seen Jonnys car and yes, it looks cool but the matt look doesn't float my boat, im a magpie kinda guy and wanaa see some sparkle for me efforts. I did consider a fade colour with the baby blue in the mix, but decided that it was too busy.
I took inspiration from the colour of yours which is 8) 
Steve


----------



## Guzi

tricklexxx said:


> Have been holding off commenting Steve but beginning to think this might look pretty special (in a good way, not 'sPeCiAl')!
> 
> How long till we see the finished product?


You beat me to it, i was gunna ask when we will see the finished product, but i bet Steve will find something else to Mod


----------



## V6RUL

Guzi said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have been holding off commenting Steve but beginning to think this might look pretty special (in a good way, not 'sPeCiAl')!
> 
> How long till we see the finished product?
> 
> 
> 
> You beat me to it, i was gunna ask when we will see the finished product, but i bet Steve will find something else to Mod
Click to expand...

nah, its getting close to the end now and there isn't much left to do.
Hoping the mods that will be completed by next week or by the time i get back from my next offshore trip will all be done..
Master brake cylinder replacement.
Wrap.
5mm rear spacers.
Wheels.
QTP exhaust mod.
Engine ECU.
DSG ECU.
Polished rocker cover.
DP wastegate flexiline installed and DP ceramic coated.

Future mods..
Folding wing mirrors.
NOS/WMI maybe, depending on performance.
Manual gearbox if the DSG goes terminal.
Maybe front and rear LSDs

So, not that much left then.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## duncs09

V6RUL said:


> duncs09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a similar finish to this pic just posted in pic of the day? But obviously in blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That green is amazing! Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its certainly..stand out..but i couldn't live with it, esp with a red interior..
> Steve
Click to expand...

True, I don't like or have any red so it's all good for me.

I love the blue you have picked out. I have been following through every page of this topic for quite a while now and never commented. Just reading and taking it all in. Now I have my new car I plan to have my TT fully spruced. I have now found my colour, (the green). I have one or two questions which I will pm you about if that is ok. Nothing big, just a few curiosities.

Loving the work, the important thing for me is to see how happy you are with the end product. If it were me I'd be smiling till the end of my days and you seem pretty enthusiastic so I'd imagine you will be the same.


----------



## V6RUL

I love the blue you have picked out. I have been following through every page of this topic for quite a while now and never commented. Just reading and taking it all in. Now I have my new car I plan to have my TT fully spruced. I have now found my colour, (the green). I have one or two questions which I will pm you about if that is ok. Nothing big, just a few curiosities.

Loving the work, the important thing for me is to see how happy you are with the end product. If it were me I'd be smiling till the end of my days and you seem pretty enthusiastic so I'd imagine you will be the same.[/quote]

No probs about PMs.
The smile factor is the true measure of happiness.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Steve not a fan nissan did a chromo flair very similar quite a few years ago, how did you get on at GTi??
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the ECUs from the States so didn't make Gti.
> Was really looking forward to going as well.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Just playing with the shinny look, if it works, it will stay, if not..
> Not seen a 3.2 with one before so..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Finally got the tracking details from my US shipment Steve. Means my purchasing bar a 4" intake filter is complete.
All on schedule.... Will your car be fully done for August/Sep do think for the Ace Cafe rondevu we mentioned? Would be great to see your fully blinged motor then.


----------



## V6RUL

Ive got a 4" K&N which is a little on the bulky side but does the job. 
Ive just got to modify the battery trim cover to keep it under cover.
Ive got the intake running under the chargecooler and there is only a 30 degree bend in the pipe which helps keep the flow straight and to help even more ive gone for the T04z wheel and T04z compressor housing which will keep turbulence to a minimum..

















Youve gone a bit quiet..hope work isn't getting in the way.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Ive got a 4" K&N which is a little on the bulky side but does the job.
> Ive just got to modify the battery trim cover to keep it under cover.
> Ive got the intake running under the chargecooler and there is only a 30 degree bend in the pipe which helps keep the flow straight and to help even more ive gone for the T04z wheel and T04z compressor housing which will keep turbulence to a minimum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youve gone a bit quiet..hope work isn't getting in the way.
> Steve


Just been doing some small bits that I have not bothered blogging about. Also the GF has just had an operation so I am her man servant at the moment instead of the cars man servant.

New suspension will be coming up soon as that has been paid for. Work has actually got in the way a bit. Have to keep that going to subsidence this draining cost 

You have taken up the slack though with updates to your blog, keep them coming


----------



## V6RUL

I must admit, it is a little like a see saw between you and i, and hopefully it is keeping peeps entertained.
As for ACE cafe, if its on the 12/13 Aug, i am meant to be offshore that weekend but i will see what can be arranged as it would be good to get down there and combine it with a tunnel run with my QTP activated.
Would like to get a westend show in as well just to keep her who must be obeyed happy.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> I must admit, it is a little like a see saw between you and i, and hopefully it is keeping peeps entertained.
> As for ACE cafe, if its on the 12/13 Aug, i am meant to be offshore that weekend but i will see what can be arranged as it wold be good to get down there and combine it with a tunnel run and my QTP activated.
> Would like to get a show in as well just to keep her who must be obeyed happy.. :roll:
> Steve


My car will still be in surgery on that date so unless it goes quicker I will have to miss that one.

I'll keep an eye on things you are going to in the future and tag along.


----------



## V6RUL

Had a little time on my hands today so had a little go at wrapping in the gargen..

















Julie went mad when she saw what id been up to..and i just about escaped with my nads still in place.
Steve


----------



## jamman

:lol: I quite like it keep it on but just make sure you get someone else to do your car :wink:

Have the ECUs turned up yet ? (feel a bit of a rant brewing about them)


----------



## E3 YOB

July fell asleep in the garden only to find herself wrapped in vinyl 

Lol - What else can you wrap?


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> July fell asleep in the garden only to find herself wrapped in vinyl
> 
> Lol - What else can you wrap?


ha ha very good..
Im killing time till these bloody ECUs turn up.
This wrapping stuff is quite soothing..sat in the garden, sipping on a few cold uns.
Its quite stretchy this wrap stuff when heated with her hair dryer..oops im for it now.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## Charlie

That looks good Steffi, it actually doesn't look that dissimilar to Moro Blue on the statue 

Can't wait to see both you bitches cars done 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> That looks good Steffi, it actually doesn't look that dissimilar to Moro Blue on the statue
> 
> Can't wait to see both you bitches cars done
> 
> Charlie


I agree Charles, there is an element of Moro poking through which is great for the shuts.
Steve


----------



## Devil

V6RUL said:


> Had a little time on my hands today so had a little go at wrapping in the gargen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie went mad when she saw what id been up to..and i just about escaped with my nads still in place.
> Steve


Thought that was your missus then wrapped in blue and bronze :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I will have to check my frazeing a little bit more in future.
Steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> I will have to check my frazeing a little bit more in future.
> Steve


Steve, if you like the colour then I do. 
But, to me it looks no different to what you have got already, at a glance.

Did you not sing the rainbow song in infant school ?






if I can remember, if you mix any two colours, it will make a different shade and colour . :roll: :lol:

Go crazy man, Watch a few "Pimp My Ride" shows and get some ideas.

Just my thoughts!

Will look nice though ! :wink:

How is the mapping ? ?


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check my frazeing a little bit more in future.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, if you like the colour then I do.
> But, to me it looks no different to what you have got already, at a glance.
> 
> Did you not sing the rainbow song in infant school ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I can remember, if you mix any two colours, it will make a different shade and colour . :roll: :lol:
> 
> Go crazy man, Watch a few "Pimp My Ride" shows and get some ideas.
> 
> Just my thoughts!
> 
> Will look nice though ! :wink:
> 
> How is the mapping ? ?
Click to expand...

Im not going crazy, crazy with the colour.
The colour that has been chosen is a similar blue but has some good pearls in it to make it bling whereas the moro is a difficult colour to look after.

There is something extra happening to the TT that i can't confirm till next week..but all i can say is..  its deffo interesting times we live in and to stay one step ahead is costly.
Steve


----------



## Tritium

V6RUL said:


> There is something extra happening to the TT that i can't confirm till next week..but all i can say is..  its deffo interesting times we live in and to stay one step ahead is costly.
> Steve


Oh you tease you.


----------



## jamman

I just thought of loads of one liners but since I'm in my "be nice" period of the month I look forward to reading about it.

Has that rowing boat docked from the US yet with you ECU?

Still love that statue.


----------



## V6RUL

All i can say is, that 6 of these beauties are going in..








Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

One step ahead? You haven't gone and bought another leg Steve?

Does this mean you can have two accelerator pedals in the TT? Then maybe a twin V6 conversion?

Christ Steve that is mental, I never thought you would actually do it


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> One step ahead? You haven't gone and bought another leg Steve?
> 
> Does this mean you can have two accelerator pedals in the TT? Then maybe a twin V6 conversion?
> 
> Christ Steve that is mental, I never thought you would actually do it


Im going for it..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The TT has certainly covered a few thousand miles on it since the conversion incl Germany and back so im happy with reliability, the issue that does arise is R&D along the way and if i choose to throw my wonga at it, then thats something i will have to live with but im enjoying the involvement in doing something different and funds do allow, so thanks for the usual support and encouragement.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I want the build finished so the wrap can go on and i can enjoy some of this sunshine.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

As part of the prep for the wrap i was concerned that the roof rails/trim/mouldings..whatever they are called were in poor shape. So i popped down to the local stealers and ordered a set. 48 hrs later they were ready to be picked up.
Fully primed and ready for wrapping as the rubber rain/dust seals and doors come removed which will allow the best wrap fitment possible..

















These things are not cheap but i want a perfect key for the wrap, esp on these bits.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

I was under the impression from numerous individuals on here... Since my last Big Turbo debate that the above individuals had a couple of running issues, nothing Major. The one that most spring to mind most was Gizmos car in which, it only ran 351 bhp at Awesome with such issues??again so I was advised. The only thing I can really say about this thread, I just can t see the aim. If you want a fast track car, you d rip everything, and save weight on the cellotape... If its a high speed motor, then it would be tuned accordingly. 700 is not going to happen. Like I ve said before this build or project is the first one, I ve ever known with a larger bottom end, larger turbo, and no spool. Why have audi not done this conversion for the open market? TT Shop? APR? Jabba Sport? If a 1.8 golf on a standard 1.8 with a GT 35 running a 3.08 and 10s then what if it was a 2.0? I actually think this car will run 550s at Max!! Even then I d only be convinced after it headed on Awesomes Rollers, as I think there the most accurate measurement at the moment. Its a great thread, but too much exaggeration of the real facts. I think this car is all about I Have the biggestest BHP. Great work. But it has the worst reliabililty. They are the facts being told by this thread. The Big BHP will come, but the unreliability will always follow. This is no way an everyday car, and will ever be. There is no going back with this project now.. Hence We all wait to read on ....


----------



## V6RUL

I think the tuners you have mentioned probably dont do conversions for the 3.2 but certainly Storm,Regal,HPA,HGP and probably some others do that ive missed.
This is not the first 3.2 conversion out there, but it is unique in that im trying to keep the DSG.

The cost of the conversion is quite prohibative to most hence some peeps will stay with the 1.8/2.0 units as the majority of the products have been tried and tested.

You have probably read some of the issues i may have had and also some of the good things as well.
I find this build quite interesting..do you ? if not, then im not overly worried.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> I find this build quite interesting..do you ? if not, then im not overly worried.
> Steve


I find some of Steve's reasoning at times beyond comprehension but at the end of the day as has been said before you pay your money and take your choice.

Without a doubt SC's ego comes through a lot in this thread :lol: but his build his money his choice simples

I find the build interesting, entertaining and at times somewhat amusing :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this build quite interesting..do you ? if not, then im not overly worried.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I find some of Steve's reasoning at times beyond comprehension but at the end of the day as has been said before you pay your money and take your choice.
> 
> Without a doubt SC's ego comes through a lot in this thread :lol: but his build his money his choice simples
> 
> I find the build interesting, entertaining and at times somewhat amusing :wink:
Click to expand...

All good stuff. 
It's not the first time peeps have questioned my patience and intentions with my build.
2 years ago, I set about building a tuned NASP TT which performed ok. 
Now that's done I have moved on to the next phase which is to build a FI TT whilst retaining the DSG.
I'm well on the way to achieving my goal and maybe even a bit more on top.. :roll: news to follow.

As for the comment about egos, of course, I've got one. But i will let others be the judge of how big as im not that much of a tart. I am just me and I'm an individual with a little passion [or is it ego] to get the most out of my daily, yes daily and it will remain so for as long as the DSG is in good order.

I am an advocate of the V6 and as such i look after the lead posts on the V6 section and try to help where i can.

Maybe some peeps on here have not got anything better to do than be negative towards others [maybe they've done it all and life is now boring] whereas i prefer to look on the positive side of things.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

How we looking for Sunday???


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> How we looking for Sunday???


Im not back till the 29th July as im offshore at the mo and then i will be going to Awesome GTi in Irlam for their open day and to hook up with fellow TTiers and R32ers.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How we looking for Sunday???
> 
> 
> 
> Im not back till the 29th July as im offshore at the mo and then i will be going to Awesome GTi in Irlam for their open day and to hook up with fellow TTiers and R32ers.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Brill see u then......


----------



## robokn

Steve,
Might be worth reading this months PVW as they have an interview with Marcel Horn Owner and founder of HPA, very interesting indeed, after reading it I think you way be on a path to ruin.


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Steve,
> Might be worth reading this months PVW as they have an interview with Marcel Horn Owner and founder of HPA, very interesting indeed, after reading it I think you way be on a path to ruin.


Im offshore at the mo, can you PDF it to me or put a link up, so i can see..
If its a DSG, i will be interested as HPA run a good product but dont supply clutch plates for the DSG as far as i know and just take the risk of running on a stock clutch for the DSG.

If its a manual box, then i dont give a hoot apart from what numbers they are putting out.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steve,
I can try drop me your email, it's all DSG very good interview


----------



## V6RUL

Received ta,
unfortunately the topics aren't technical enough for me to gleen anything new apart from that they think the limits of the DSG is 600 brake and not nm.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Hey Mitchy, i take me hat off to ya for doing what im doing for the 3.2/3,
> Steve


Come now Stevie boy get it off your chest say something like..

"I'm having my engine rebored/rebuilt/skimmed and yes BT boys you were right"

But...

"It will come back bigger and better"

But...

Don't start going on about numbers until you've got there better safe than sorry. :wink:

Good luck with it all anyway munt pig x


----------



## R80RTT

Is this the confession of a d-tune to just under 600 bhp lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## V6RUL

Im writing something up, so please be patient as i need to do a bit of work as well.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Im writing something up, so please be patient as i need to do a bit of work as well.
> Steve


Think yourself lucky I finished work at 5 this morning and I'm just about to leave as I have to watch Harry Potter having successfully dodged every other Harry Potter film release so I'm going to be childish and ask stupid questions through the entire film.

Have got a very comforatble sofa booked though so I might get some shut eye :wink:

http://www.theluxecinema.co.uk/

14.15 Premium Sofa (I3+4) if anyone wants to say hello :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Well..
The ECUs are in customs at London.
Unitronic have had some brilliant results on their test bed engine running Stage 3+ components.
Destruction testing and then producing the final version of the files took a little longer than expected due to the complexity of the changes required and Canadas public holiday system.
The software includes a tune facility that Autograph will utilise to tweak certain parameters once some logging has been done on da mota.
Two valves and bronze guides in the cylinder head have been replaced and compression testing has shown good seals.
Due to various and speculative reasons the block has had all oil seals replaced and was bored by 1mm to ensure a 100% good starting point. This takes the CC of the 3.2 to 3.3 now, which is within the tuning parameters of the Unitronic files.
The crank has been checked for balance/trueness and has been polished. It was found to be within tolerance. 
6 x 85mm Wossner pistons [coated skirts] and rings have now been introduced to plug the gap in the block.
6 new spark plugs have been installed utilising the spec of Unitronics test engine.
6 new ID1000 Mitsy fuel injectors have been installed to match the potential of the engine.
The TT is now running a turbo hybrid of Garret and ATP..GT35/T04z with the antisurge compressor housing. 
A larger wastegate has been installed to allow better control of the boost.
A stainless flexible hose has been installed between wastegate blow off side and the exhaust to allow for expansion.
Ceramic coating of the DP and WG hotside will be done when possible.

Brake master cylinder has been replaced due to perished seals on the old unit.
A new DMF has been installed as the OEM one had 15mm of play in it and 1-2mm is new.

Results from Unitronic have shown that the test bed engine is producing 740 bhp at 16 psi.
The gearbox ECU will have some OEM features removed or maxed to allow for the most torque we can get through the box. 
The clutch is able to run 600 lb/ft so..if the box goes terminal, it will either be replaced or a manual conversion installed.

Unfortunately the dents/dings won't be pulled before i pick her up so the wrap will be scheduled for when i next go offshore..
I may have to pay if i want my wheels changing to the Rederwerks one-eleven S as ive had my freebie rims.

Steve


----------



## jamman

Look like hopefully it's going the right way now Steve with a better starting point, good luck with it.

Sigh.... Don't say I didn't warn you about quoting figures that just aren't proved yet, think you might get a bit of ribbing about them but then again you seem to enjoy that :wink:

Pity about the delay on the wrap but let's face it you want everything right before you wrap it so good decision.


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> Well..
> The ECUs are in customs at London. @@ maybe the ecu is running on speed @@
> Unitronic have had some brilliant results on their test bed engine running Stage 3+ components. - thought you was going to stage 5??
> Destruction testing and then producing the final version of the files took a little longer than expected due to the complexity of the changes required and Canadas public holiday system. Are they not still using Amiga 500s???
> The software includes a tune facility that Autograph will utilise to tweak certain parameters once some logging has been done on da mota.
> Two valves and bronze guides in the cylinder head have been replaced and compression testing has shown good seals.
> Due to various and speculative reasons the block has had all oil seals replaced and was bored by 1mm to ensure a 100% good starting point. This takes the CC of the 3.2 to 3.3 now, which is within the tuning parameters of the Unitronic files.
> The crank has been checked for balance/trueness and has been polished. It was found to be within tolerance.
> 6 x 85mm Wossner pistons [coated skirts] and rings have now been introduced to plug the gap in the block.
> 6 new spark plugs have been installed utilising the spec of Unitronics test engine.
> 6 new ID1000 Mitsy fuel injectors have been installed to match the potential of the engine.
> The TT is now running a turbo hybrid of Garret and ATP..GT35/T04z with the antisurge compressor housing. - so you have needed a new turbo?? Did the last one blow up??
> A larger wastegate has been installed to allow better control of the boost.
> A stainless flexible hose has been installed between wastegate blow off side and the exhaust to allow for expansion.
> Ceramic coating of the DP and WG hotside will be done when possible.
> 
> Brake master cylinder has been replaced due to perished seals on the old unit.
> 
> Results from Unitronic have shown that the engine is producing 740 bhp at 16 psi. @@what your engine? Thought it was still being built?? Did we miss the running in stage???
> The gearbox will have some OEM features removed or maxed to allow for the most torque we can get through the box.
> The clutch is able to run 600 lb/ft so..if the box goes terminal, it will either be replaced or a manual conversion installed. @@ so your coming out of your club and into the manual department.... Not sure the committee will be too impressed lol The whole idea of half this work was the quick gear changes the auto brought to the road to and from the flat bed lol ( only joking ) that was for The Red Munt Pig lol
> 
> Unfortunately the dents/dings won't be pulled before i pick her up so the wrap will be scheduled for when i next go offshore.. More cellotape means more weights... 700 ishh now Steve
> 
> Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Unitronic have their own version on their test bed in Canada..it is the same apart from they are running a less modded head.
I love the DSG and have tried everything to maximise its lifespan but when push comes to shove it may have to be changed out to allow the big numbers [not quoting any] to happen which can only be achieved with a manual setup..but we will see how we get on for now.
The last thing i want to do is upset the V community..but they have manuals as well..
Steve


----------



## T3RBO

Be a shame to lose it mate, but I suppose needs must


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> Be a shame to lose it mate, but I suppose needs must


If DSG will run say xxx and manual runs DSG +100 then i will be keeping the DSG.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Just found a pic of my old water pump that was broken whilst being removed as there is a vane on the table.
The new pump is of a metal impellar construction and is a VW part not an Audi one, as they dont make them..








Steve


----------



## jamman

Looks good mate always makes me wonder when they are really the same company why this sort of thing happens and quite why the same item can cost such different prices at VW or Audi.


----------



## V6RUL

Not sure what model the metal one is from, but i bet its half the price from VW.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ahhh..your back..i think peeps have been talking about you on other posts very recently.

Im not going into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore..its happened, end of.
The water pump was replaced last year, its just that i found a pic hidden away that may be of interest to the V6 crowd who think they have metal ones already.

Ive asked for the power graphs that was achieved by Unitronic, so i hope to post them up asap.
3265 is close enough for me to call her a 3.3 now esp seeing as she was a 3.2 [3189] and the displacement has increased by 76ccm.. :roll:

Hows it going Si..got anything going on..in the background ???
Steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> Ahhh..your back..i think peeps have been talking about you on other posts very recently.
> 
> Im not going into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore..its happened, end of.
> The water pump was replaced last year, its just that i found a pic hidden away that may be of interest to the V6 crowd who think they have metal ones already.
> 
> Ive asked for the power graphs that was achieved by Unitronic, so i hope to post them up asap.
> 3265 is close enough for me to call her a 3.3 now esp seeing as she was a 3.2 [3189] and the displacement has increased by 76ccm.. :roll:
> 
> Hows it going Si..got anything going on..in the background ???
> Steve


YOooooo!

Lol, yeah lets not go into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore!  
All that running in for nothing ! ! :lol: (sorry couldn't help that one !)

I thought my ears was burning !

All should be revieled ! At the moment, I am rebuilding Sheldon's little Monster with some great new modification.

Lets see if the Roll Cage stop the windscreen for cracking on this one !


----------



## lego man

Turbo Link ?


----------



## Gazzer

completely diffrent language guys & scary by the looks......steve err how much is this costing, just out of intrest.
lego....how on earth can sheldon afford to get his car worked on he's a student lol


----------



## lego man

Yes, I managed to get post number 1000! Hahaha

Yerh I was just thinking that!

Is this foc Steve?


----------



## bigsyd

gazzer1964 said:


> completely diffrent language guys & scary by the looks......steve err how much is this costing, just out of intrest.
> lego....how on earth can sheldon afford to get his car worked on he's a student lol


did you not know about Sheldon...thought it was comon knoledge  Sheldon by day and shelly by night :lol: :lol: :lol: 
lego are you at ADI ?


----------



## lego man

bigsyd said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> completely diffrent language guys & scary by the looks......steve err how much is this costing, just out of intrest.
> lego....how on earth can sheldon afford to get his car worked on he's a student lol
> 
> 
> 
> did you not know about Sheldon...thought it was comon knoledge  Sheldon by day and shelly by night :lol: :lol: :lol:
> lego are you at ADI ?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey man,

Yes Syd, Can I take you TTRS for a spin on the track ? ?

I already know the answer on that! dammm [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

best i get him banned from chelt then lol


----------



## Matt B

Steve,

Sounds like your build is getting somewhere mate. You have the patience of a saint but i am really happy you have some good news. Really look forward to seeing your motor at awesome this weekend bud.


----------



## Matt B

lego man said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..your back..i think peeps have been talking about you on other posts very recently.
> 
> Im not going into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore..its happened, end of.
> The water pump was replaced last year, its just that i found a pic hidden away that may be of interest to the V6 crowd who think they have metal ones already.
> 
> Ive asked for the power graphs that was achieved by Unitronic, so i hope to post them up asap.
> 3265 is close enough for me to call her a 3.3 now esp seeing as she was a 3.2 [3189] and the displacement has increased by 76ccm.. :roll:
> 
> Hows it going Si..got anything going on..in the background ???
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> YOooooo!
> 
> Lol, yeah lets not go into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore!
> All that running in for nothing ! ! :lol: (sorry couldn't help that one !)
> 
> I thought my ears was burning !
> 
> All should be revieled ! At the moment, I am rebuilding Sheldon's little Monster with some great new modification.
> 
> Lets see if the Roll Cage stop the windscreen for cracking on this one !
Click to expand...

Hey Lego, have u and Sheldon abandoned the other site ? or are you both too busy building his car


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Steve,
> 
> Sounds like your build is getting somewhere mate. You have the patience of a saint but i am really happy you have some good news. Really look forward to seeing your motor at awesome this weekend bud.


Cheers Matt, it all depends whether i can get of this tin bucket or not, as some choppers have been delayed due to bad weather and it causes a backlog of departures.
Steve


----------



## lego man

Matt B said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh..your back..i think peeps have been talking about you on other posts very recently.
> 
> Im not going into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore..its happened, end of.
> The water pump was replaced last year, its just that i found a pic hidden away that may be of interest to the V6 crowd who think they have metal ones already.
> 
> Ive asked for the power graphs that was achieved by Unitronic, so i hope to post them up asap.
> 3265 is close enough for me to call her a 3.3 now esp seeing as she was a 3.2 [3189] and the displacement has increased by 76ccm.. :roll:
> 
> Hows it going Si..got anything going on..in the background ???
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> YOooooo!
> 
> Lol, yeah lets not go into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore!
> All that running in for nothing ! ! :lol: (sorry couldn't help that one !)
> 
> I thought my ears was burning !
> 
> All should be revieled ! At the moment, I am rebuilding Sheldon's little Monster with some great new modification.
> 
> Lets see if the Roll Cage stop the windscreen for cracking on this one !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lego, have u and Sheldon abandoned the other site ? or are you both too busy building his car
Click to expand...

Not abandoned here. I just like to use tap a talk for now. 
Sheldon is not allowed to help in any way in building his car!

But yes, mega busy with work, my car and Sheldon's.


----------



## V6RUL

What you going to be tooTTling around in Si ? and when is the unveiling for Shels ?
Steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> What you going to be tooTTling around in Si ? and when is the unveiling for Shels ?
> Steve


I will be tootling around in Sheldon's soon testing before we hit the track. Samantha ( my partner ) is going to have a go on the 1/4 sprint, plus I will be using "OUR TT" ( :lol: ) for some track events, nothing to serious just fun.

Although both will be road legal and no doubt we will all have a play, mainly both will be trailered to events. 
( although I have seen how Sheldon straps a car to a trailer, and he may need to have a few safety lessons ) :lol: :lol:

For me, I am saving hard for a Nissan GTR R35. I keep watching the prices and tuning packages. Next year sometime, no rush, when the price is right and my wallet is full to the brim !

For now I am happy tootling around in my Isuzu Truck !


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you going to be tooTTling around in Si ? and when is the unveiling for Shels ?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I will be tootling around in Sheldon's soon testing before we hit the track. Samantha ( my partner ) is going to have a go on the 1/4 sprint, plus I will be using "OUR TT" ( :lol: ) for some track events, nothing to serious just fun.
> 
> Although both will be road legal and no doubt we will all have a play, mainly both will be trailered to events.
> ( although I have seen how Sheldon straps a car to a trailer, and he may need to have a few safety lessons ) :lol: :lol:
> 
> For me, I am saving hard for a Nissan GTR R35. I keep watching the prices and tuning packages. Next year sometime, no rush, when the price is right and my wallet is full to the brim !
> 
> For now I am happy tootling around in my Isuzu Truck !
Click to expand...

You know there are some rumours that implicate you into a different type of build..but i think the GTR has great potential.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you going to be tooTTling around in Si ? and when is the unveiling for Shels ?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I will be tootling around in Sheldon's soon testing before we hit the track. Samantha ( my partner ) is going to have a go on the 1/4 sprint, plus I will be using "OUR TT" ( :lol: ) for some track events, nothing to serious just fun.
> 
> Although both will be road legal and no doubt we will all have a play, mainly both will be trailered to events.
> ( although I have seen how Sheldon straps a car to a trailer, and he may need to have a few safety lessons ) :lol: :lol:
> 
> For me, I am saving hard for a Nissan GTR R35. I keep watching the prices and tuning packages. Next year sometime, no rush, when the price is right and my wallet is full to the brim !
> 
> For now I am happy tootling around in my Isuzu Truck !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know there are some rumours that implicate you into a different type of build..but i think the GTR has great potential.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Try typing TTRS in MK1 within Google to revele............ Nobodies implicating... I was indicating quotes ... Wether Fact or untruths lol Hes got you worried now with his potential 800 bhp...


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not going into the wheres and wherefores about the rebore..its happened, end of.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great blinkered way of looking at it Steve. :roll:
> 
> Another would be to shout "You don't know what your doing" down the telephone line to those stereo specialists Autograph :lol:
Click to expand...

Any chance I can order some of them stickers you mentioned?????


----------



## Bikerz

:lol:

Im been talked about on here :lol:

Im around guys. Si wants me to help really. I keep him entertained for hours with my worrying and panicing and general winging.


----------



## V6RUL

I overboosted the engine and caused it to run lean..which in turn damaged the engine/turbo.

Sh.t happens and we are moving forward from here.

Autograph are doing a top job on my build and will continue to look after the TT for as long as i own it.
I understand there are some technical questions that have been asked..but i am not in a position to make comment.

ps Frase..the Charge Cooling system is working fine..  still time for you to change your mind, bearing in mind all that heat soak from sitting in traffic..

ps Sheldon..welcome back dude..tell Si to pull his finger out and get da mota sorted.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

haha Steve

That was my next guess  You had that boost controller tempting you on your eye line - I thought you might have given is a tweak on the strip 

Fair play Steff most people would do the same 

Just standard air to air for me, but my GF will get out and fan it when we are stuck in traffic :lol:


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> I overboosted the engine and caused it to run lean..which in turn damaged the engine/turbo.
> 
> Sh.t happens and we are moving forward from here.
> 
> Autograph are doing a top job on my build and will continue to look after the TT for as long as i own it.
> I understand there are some technical questions that have been asked..but i am not in a position to make comment.
> 
> ps Frase..the Charge Cooling system is working fine..  still time for you to change your mind, bearing in mind all that heat soak from sitting in traffic..
> 
> ps Sheldon..welcome back dude..tell Si to pull his finger out and get da mota sorted.. 8)
> Steve


 :? so confused on your opening line Steve, " I overboosted the engine and caused it to run lean "

Was this your fault or the ecu's / boost controller ?

So my guess was correct then !! :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

Twitchy fingers were the culprit


----------



## caney

All i can say is you must have very deep pockets :roll: i hope you eventually achieve your target whatever that may be?


----------



## Matt B

frakay100 said:


> Twitchy fingers were the culprit


lol, maybe......I think he has just upped to 1000cc injectors too. Maybe he reached too far.


----------



## Bikerz

Frankey your missing the point. ECU controls the boost!


----------



## E3 YOB

Its an HKS boost controller. Steve can adjust the boost with is gadget can he not?

I have not looked into these controllers but I assume they control a solenoid or the ECU?? Maybe I am completely wrong but Andy said it ran lean for a short period of time. Maybe that short period was as he floored it (as you say the mapping then) or he had a variable boost controller cranked up which was my first assumption.


----------



## V6RUL

The boost controller does indeed look after the boost via the wastegate.

Sometimes to find the limits, the limits get pushed.

Roll on next week.........
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

To follow on from Question time, here are some pics that were taken last week and shows the level of build and quality thats currently being carried out..

Polished and balanced crank..








1mm overbore








Bottom end..








Crank installed..








Stuff for the bottom end..








Stuff that goes up and down..









Reminds me of that song.."get ya mota running head out on the highway".. :lol: :lol: youve gotta laugh.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Looks good in an engine porn kind of way Steve fingers crossed from now on in and dont touch that boost thing anymore :wink:

I will keep quiet with any doubts from now on for fear of affecting the FTSE100


----------



## Gazzer

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Im been talked about on here :lol:
> 
> Im around guys. Si wants me to help really. I keep him entertained for hours with my worrying and panicing and general winging.


typical student then eh bud..........


----------



## Bikerz

Steve I wont give up on my quest to convince you to get more power by ditching that daft heavy Charge cooler (as small as it might be)

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... 931&page=6

Read when you have 30 min. Or I will some it up for you now - Charge cooler = 70+ C on a little 1.8T ko3 hybrid!


----------



## lego man

Bikerz said:


> Steve I wont give up on my quest to convince you to get more power by ditching that daft heavy Charge cooler (as small as it might be)
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... 931&page=6
> 
> Read when you have 30 min. Or I will some it up for you now - Charge cooler = 70+ C on a little 1.8T ko3 hybrid!


Sheldon, stop giving him ideas !!! :lol: :lol:

I want to have the fastest TT on here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

lego man said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve I wont give up on my quest to convince you to get more power by ditching that daft heavy Charge cooler (as small as it might be)
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... 931&page=6
> 
> Read when you have 30 min. Or I will some it up for you now - Charge cooler = 70+ C on a little 1.8T ko3 hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon, stop giving him ideas !!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I want to have the fastest TT on here :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That will never happen, we all know you have the wrong engine for that :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

gazzer1964 said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Im been talked about on here :lol:
> 
> Im around guys. Si wants me to help really. I keep him entertained for hours with my worrying and panicing and general winging.
> 
> 
> 
> typical student then eh bud..........
Click to expand...

 :lol: AT least I know what 6am looks like (I mean wake up at 6am). When are we going to meet up? One weeknight good for me.


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Steve I wont give up on my quest to convince you to get more power by ditching that daft heavy Charge cooler (as small as it might be)
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... 931&page=6
> 
> Read when you have 30 min. Or I will some it up for you now - Charge cooler = 70+ C on a little 1.8T ko3 hybrid!


Horses for courses and obviously Bill needs something different.
Im interested in the sprint, cos all i have to do is go in a straight line so maybe my application requirements are different.
IATs on mine are less than 40C so maybe something has been sized correctly..
Less heat soak for the sprint is more desireable than sitting in a queue with a hot air tank strapped to the front.. :lol: 
Close your book now, or go to the next chapter.. :roll:

Maybe Si is planning something..or maybe not..it will be good fun to see whats peeps have got and what they can do..

As for the fastest TT..i will leave that to the manual boys to fight over unless there is a bullit proof sequential out there..and i will concentrate on the DSG side of the pond.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Well we havent seen you drive it yet steve, so we have not idea on how fast you are :wink: 
We know what your idea on lane disapline is tho :roll: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Well we havent seen you drive it yet steve, so we have not idea on how fast you are :wink:
> We know what your idea on lane disapline is tho :roll: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: gotta fight for space when your in NASP form.

There is a snipit, but only a snipit..




Steve


----------



## Bikerz

I have stopped myself from watching your videos as I will just nag you even more for a go


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve I wont give up on my quest to convince you to get more power by ditching that daft heavy Charge cooler (as small as it might be)
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... 931&page=6
> 
> Read when you have 30 min. Or I will some it up for you now - Charge cooler = 70+ C on a little 1.8T ko3 hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> Horses for courses and obviously Bill needs something different.
> Im interested in the sprint, cos all i have to do is go in a straight line so maybe my application requirements are different.
> IATs on mine are less than 40C so maybe something has been sized correctly..
> Less heat soak for the sprint is more desireable than sitting in a queue with a hot air tank strapped to the front.. :lol:
> Close your book now, or go to the next chapter.. :roll:
> 
> Maybe Si is planning something..or maybe not..it will be good fun to see whats peeps have got and what they can do..
> 
> As for the fastest TT..i will leave that to the manual boys to fight over unless there is a bullit proof sequential out there..and i will concentrate on the DSG side of the pond.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve, just because you are using a DSG, doesn't mean you not in the competition. 
I have already signed you up ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

lego man said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve I wont give up on my quest to convince you to get more power by ditching that daft heavy Charge cooler (as small as it might be)
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... 931&page=6
> 
> Read when you have 30 min. Or I will some it up for you now - Charge cooler = 70+ C on a little 1.8T ko3 hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> Horses for courses and obviously Bill needs something different.
> Im interested in the sprint, cos all i have to do is go in a straight line so maybe my application requirements are different.
> IATs on mine are less than 40C so maybe something has been sized correctly..
> Less heat soak for the sprint is more desireable than sitting in a queue with a hot air tank strapped to the front.. :lol:
> Close your book now, or go to the next chapter.. :roll:
> 
> Maybe Si is planning something..or maybe not..it will be good fun to see whats peeps have got and what they can do..
> 
> As for the fastest TT..i will leave that to the manual boys to fight over unless there is a bullit proof sequential out there..and i will concentrate on the DSG side of the pond.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, just because you are using a DSG, doesn't mean you not in the competition.
> I have already signed you up ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

When are we allowed to start with the excuses? I have a few linned up.

Mainley to do with me feet :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

I only have 2 lines of comment to make..

it works

oops

Of course im in some sort of race, we all are..its called evolution..but obviously there are some of us out there that are still trying to shed their flippers and drag themselves upright... :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> I only have 2 lines of comment to make..
> 
> it works
> 
> oops
> 
> Of course im in some sort of race, we all are..its called evolution..but obviously there are some of us out there that are still trying to shed their flippers and drag themselves upright... :roll:
> Steve


Some of us are more upright then others :wink:

Short arse [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 lines of comment to make..
> 
> it works
> 
> oops
> 
> Of course im in some sort of race, we all are..its called evolution..but obviously there are some of us out there that are still trying to shed their flippers and drag themselves upright... :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are more upright then others :wink:
> 
> Short arse [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
Click to expand...

Thats only because your knuckles are giving you extra floor support.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 lines of comment to make..
> 
> it works
> 
> oops
> 
> Of course im in some sort of race, we all are..its called evolution..but obviously there are some of us out there that are still trying to shed their flippers and drag themselves upright... :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are more upright then others :wink:
> 
> Short arse [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats only because your knuckles are giving you extra floor support.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Its ok mate I know you must have got shorter in your old age, after all you must have been pretty tall for the sun to have burnt all your hair off :wink:

Oh I have missed this banter :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve I wont give up on my quest to convince you to get more power by ditching that daft heavy Charge cooler (as small as it might be)
> 
> http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... 931&page=6
> 
> Read when you have 30 min. Or I will some it up for you now - Charge cooler = 70+ C on a little 1.8T ko3 hybrid!
> 
> 
> 
> Horses for courses and obviously Bill needs something different.
> Im interested in the sprint, cos all i have to do is go in a straight line so maybe my application requirements are different.
> IATs on mine are less than 40C so maybe something has been sized correctly..
> Less heat soak for the sprint is more desireable than sitting in a queue with a hot air tank strapped to the front.. :lol:
> Close your book now, or go to the next chapter.. :roll:
> 
> Maybe Si is planning something..or maybe not..it will be good fun to see whats peeps have got and what they can do..
> 
> As for the fastest TT..i will leave that to the manual boys to fight over unless there is a bullit proof sequential out there..and i will concentrate on the DSG side of the pond.
> Steve
Click to expand...

So its now a sprint track car???


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah only real drivers can handle steering and throttle/brakes together, Steve struggles as hes getting on a bit now and lost that scense of co-ordination


----------



## V6RUL

So its now a sprint track car???[/quote]

I will leave the choice of wording to you but my TT is not aimed at the track.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Yeah only real drivers can handle steering and throttle/brakes together, Steve struggles as hes getting on a bit now and lost that scense of co-ordination


Im not denying it..i would rather watch you throwing your car around.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah only real drivers can handle steering and throttle/brakes together, Steve struggles as hes getting on a bit now and lost that scense of co-ordination
> 
> 
> 
> Im not denying it..i would rather watch you throwing your car around.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Can I borrow yours for a day and show you what it can do? :wink:


----------



## lego man

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah only real drivers can handle steering and throttle/brakes together, Steve struggles as hes getting on a bit now and lost that scense of co-ordination
> 
> 
> 
> Im not denying it..i would rather watch you throwing your car around.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I borrow yours for a day and show you what it can do? :wink:
Click to expand...

Sheldon, get some practice on GT5 first you drive like a pansy ! ( with a steering wheel )


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> So its now a sprint track car???


I will leave the choice of wording to you but my TT is not aimed at the track.
Steve[/quote]

I m quoting your quote!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its now a sprint track car???
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave the choice of wording to you but my TT is not aimed at the track.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I m quoting your quote!!!!![/quote]

My TT will be doing sprints.
My TT will not be doing track.

A sprint track car seems to be a homogonised thing.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> My TT will be doing sprints.
> My TT will not be doing track.
> 
> A sprint track car seems to be a homogolised thing.
> Steve


homogolised ????


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT will be doing sprints.
> My TT will not be doing track.
> 
> A sprint track car seems to be a homogolised thing.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> homogolised ????
Click to expand...

Allright, allright im now on 13 hrs of work time out of 15 and ive been doing it for the past 20 days..cut me some slack.
The tin box is not a nice place to be..google..north cormorant pictures to see where i am..its a sh.t hole and ive had enough..i need to get off.. :? 
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Allright, allright im now on 13 hrs of work time out of 15 and ive been doing it for the past 20 days..cut me some slack.
> The tin box is not a nice place to be..google..north cormorant pictures to see where i am..its a sh.t hole and ive had enough..i need to get off.. :?
> Steve


Not nice matey how many more days before you escape ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allright, allright im now on 13 hrs of work time out of 15 and ive been doing it for the past 20 days..cut me some slack.
> The tin box is not a nice place to be..google..north cormorant pictures to see where i am..its a sh.t hole and ive had enough..i need to get off.. :?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Not nice matey how many more days before you escape ?
Click to expand...

as of now 37 hrs or 2220 minutes or 133,400 seconds..


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> as of now 37 hrs or 2220 minutes or 133,400 seconds..


Well at least your not clock watching 

That will drag by pretty quickly :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> as of now 37 hrs or 2220 minutes or 133,400 seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least your not clock watching
Click to expand...

Its gone down another 10 mins..  Imagine an egg timer.. :lol:
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> as of now 37 hrs or 2220 minutes or 133,400 seconds..
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least your not clock watching
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its gone down another 10 mins..  Imagine an egg timer.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

I did google for a countdown timer but couldn't get it to display on the forum


----------



## V6RUL

Well at least your not clock watching [/quote]

Its gone down another 10 mins..  Imagine an egg timer.. :lol:
Steve[/quote]

I did google for a countdown timer but couldn't get it to display on the forum[/quote]

i know..your too slow..


----------



## nate

your going for it on this one arnt you!

not sure if i missed it ....are you using a spacer at all on this one ex mani side....vr boys use them quite a bit something to do with helping bring ex temps down


----------



## V6RUL

nate said:


> your going for it on this one arnt you!
> 
> not sure if i missed it ....are you using a spacer at all on this one ex mani side....vr boys use them quite a bit something to do with helping bring ex temps down


Hi,
no spacers involved on the inlet or exhaust side except for gaskets.
The exhaust/turbo and DP have a ceramic coating to keep the temps in side the system.
Adding spacers to create an extra form of heat dissapation is not what im after under the bonnet.
Steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> your going for it on this one arnt you!
> 
> not sure if i missed it ....are you using a spacer at all on this one ex mani side....vr boys use them quite a bit something to do with helping bring ex temps down
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> no spacers involved on the inlet or exhaust side except for gaskets.
> The exhaust/turbo and DP have a ceramic coating to keep the temps in side the system.
> Adding spacers to create an extra form of heat dissapation is not what im after under the bonnet.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve, you could'nt get a Spacer for the exhaust manifold? the turbo is touching the bulkhead as it is !? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

There is [plenty of space to the bulkhead, pictures may not show the true gap, however, i wont be putting spacers in.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Expecting a little something back of Pureklas in the next few days..
Quite blingy me thinks..








Steve


----------



## jamman

18 Hours 50 minutes :wink:


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> There is [plenty of space to the bulkhead, pictures may not show the true gap, however, i wont be putting spacers in.
> Steve


no there is not, I know the manifold used. The turbo is almost touching !


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is [plenty of space to the bulkhead, pictures may not show the true gap, however, i wont be putting spacers in.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> no there is not, I know the manifold used. The turbo is almost touching !
Click to expand...

Is that what it is doing on yours ???

I have space on mine and heatshield as well!!








Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Si knows measurements of everything. You say I want to do this and he knows it wont fit as he has measured everything


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Si knows measurements of everything. You say I want to do this and he knows it wont fit as he has measured everything


So..has Si been messing with V6 stuff and turbos then..
or has he been messing with a manifold and turbo on a 1.8..

or is it that someone is trying to add a spacer which takes the turbo closer to the bulkhead??
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Si plays with many cars, not just mine and his 1.8T


----------



## R80RTT

Bikerz said:


> Si plays with many cars, not just mine and his 1.8T


Thought it was a 2.0 conversion lol


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is [plenty of space to the bulkhead, pictures may not show the true gap, however, i wont be putting spacers in.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> no there is not, I know the manifold used. The turbo is almost touching !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what it is doing on yours ???
> 
> I have space on mine and heatshield as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

I knew you would post a picture !! :lol: :lol:

Like the oil line fittings, what make do you know ?


----------



## V6RUL

I have space on mine and heatshield as well!!








Steve[/quote]

I knew you would post a picture !! :lol: :lol:

Like the oil line fittings, what make do you know ?[/quote]

The lines are DIY for length, obv this is a pic during the final part of the proccess and things look a lot tidier now.
Steve


----------



## jamman

1hr 38 mins :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

R80RTT said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si plays with many cars, not just mine and his 1.8T
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was a 2.0 conversion lol
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
Ok the 2.0 Beasts :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> 1hr 38 mins :lol:


Thats if he gets the chopper, its a biit of a mad rush and hope for the best on a rig.


----------



## V6RUL

If your in the know, I'm at SCASTA.
steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> I have space on mine and heatshield as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I knew you would post a picture !! :lol: :lol:

Like the oil line fittings, what make do you know ?[/quote]

The lines are DIY for length, obv this is a pic during the final part of the proccess and things look a lot tidier now.
Steve[/quote]

Turbo does sit a little close though, don't you think ?


----------



## R80RTT

There must be an inch lol


----------



## lego man

R80RTT said:


> There must be an inch lol


Yerh, that why you having being telling everyone you have 12" cock, on the slack ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

lego man said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be an inch lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yerh, that why you having being telling everyone you have 12" cock, on the slack ! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hence the need to have a major supply of lollies in this weather... My charge coolers [email protected]@ked. Maybe its the mileage.


----------



## V6RUL

Charge Cooler..who needs lollies when there is an unlimited supply of ice cubes at Asda round the corner.
You running/going to be running a CC Rich?

What engine have you put your money on Rich ?
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

I m keeping my fingers crossed this is nt a scam... So I ll let everyone know on friday next week. The Price has scared the hell out of me.......


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> Charge Cooler..who needs lollies when there is an unlimited supply of ice cubes at Asda round the corner.
> You running/going to be running a CC Rich?
> 
> What engine have you put your money on Rich ?
> Steve


CC I posted a link yesterday. CO2 Cry. Its an amazing product.


----------



## lego man

R80RTT said:


> I m keeping my fingers crossed this is nt a scam... So I ll let everyone know on friday next week. The Price has scared the hell out of me.......


What engine ?


----------



## caney

lego man said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m keeping my fingers crossed this is nt a scam... So I ll let everyone know on friday next week. The Price has scared the hell out of me.......
> 
> 
> 
> What engine ?
Click to expand...

You know mate


----------



## jamman

I know so you must know :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

Steve, any engine Updates... ?????? Seems like an age, when we last had an update? Did you get your ecu s back?


----------



## V6RUL

All the ARP stretch long bolts have arrived as they were a special order item and are being installed as we speak.
The front bumper is back with the body shop as some rework was required.

Will put some pics up in the next few days and hopefully including the dyno graphs from Unitronic.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

you not making Audi's in the park on sunday then steve?

Saw your name was down and was gonna ask about convoy?


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> you not making Audi's in the park on sunday then steve?
> 
> Saw your name was down and was gonna ask about convoy?


Its probably safe to say that it is more likely that i will be getting her back next week as once it is back together she has to have an element of tuning done and some road trials.
Steve


----------



## jamman

(and) running in Steve ?


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> (and) running in Steve ?


Needs walking in this time around Mr Jam Donut lol lol You should nose this lol lol


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> All the ARP stretch long bolts have arrived as they were a special order item and are being installed as we speak.
> The front bumper is back with the body shop as some rework was required.
> 
> Will put some pics up in the next few days and hopefully including the dyno graphs from Unitronic.
> Steve


Why include dyno graphs from another set up? Lets see what it does on yours which is more important


----------



## jamman

Was thinking just that, pointless :roll:


----------



## caney

Should of gone the hpa tried and tested route imo


----------



## V6RUL

Will put some pics up in the next few days and hopefully including the dyno graphs from Unitronic.
Steve[/quote]
Why include dyno graphs from another set up? Lets see what it does on yours which is more important[/quote]

The Unitronic test bed setup is basically the same setup as mine and im not a big fan of getting mine on the rollers, so those graphs may be the closest you will see.

EVO need to put money into the Veyrog project and until they do, then the project will not develop.

HPA/HGP sell a good product but im after a lot more power and hence the build becomes more complex and HPA couldn't offer a DSG solution, which is one of the most important solutions required.
HPA/HGP or any partnership outlets are too far away from me to offer good customer support.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

I was the under impression the vayrog project was the same thing... I highlighted this some month ago in the same blog.

As for this quote

The Unitronic test bed setup is basically the same setup as mine and im not a big fan of getting mine on the rollers, so those graphs may be the closest you will see.

Me and Big Syd had this debate last week. If its not done on Awesomes rollers, then it does nt prove anything having a so called BHP car, anywhere else. Everyone generally, I ve spoken to on the BHP debate see it as the most accurate.

I presume your avoiding the rollers as it again will prove another point that your not ever going to run 650 to 700 hp you have quoted.

Again as per my Debate I raised this is another case of trying to avoid the real and true figures.

There is too many ambicious holes in this whole build. Fact.

Please dont spit your dummy out [smiley=baby.gif]

Are the TTOC doing anothing Awesome rolling road day out?


----------



## E3 YOB

> If its not done on Awesomes rollers, then it does nt prove anything having a so called BHP car, anywhere else. Everyone generally, I ve spoken to on the BHP debate see it as the most accurate.


This is probably one of the most stupid statements i have ever read.


----------



## Matt B

I think Steve has got the message with regard to huge amount of support he gets from everyone on here.

I am surprised he still posts given the barrage of criticism it usually attracts.


----------



## Matt B

At the last TT RR day at Awesome I saw them waste a good hour trying to get a run out of a DSG car. They just cant do it.

Thats not exactly Steves fault


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> If its not done on Awesomes rollers, then it does nt prove anything having a so called BHP car, anywhere else. Everyone generally, I ve spoken to on the BHP debate see it as the most accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably one of the most stupid statements i have ever read.
Click to expand...

I know Rich quite well and can confirm he is stupid (very) but good fun and a thoroughly nice chap :wink: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> I think Steve has got the message with regard to huge amount of support he gets from everyone on here.
> 
> I am surprised he still posts given the barrage of criticism it usually attracts.


I think Matt anyone who actually wishes ill on a build isn't a very nice person are they so I would hope a lot of the comments are tongue in cheek.

Where Steve seems to suffer is that some of his posts do tend to set him up to be shot at and being a forum there's plenty of takers.

I'm sure his skin (and ego) is thick and big enough to handle it.

I look forward to the day we see a Moro Blue (wrapped) V6T going all "back to the furture" down the strip at Santa Pod.

PS Matt, I dont hear good things about getting pins out of ECU connectors by the way.


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> PS Matt, I dont hear good things about getting pins out of ECU connectors by the way.


Ooo you bitch lol, T minus 14 days to dissertation submission day - hence i am stuck to a laptop most evenings and weekends.
As soon as that bad boy is handed in I am tackling the coilpack loom - its been sat here staring at me for weeks now..

I promise you will be the first to laugh at my cack handed attempts :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Matt, I dont hear good things about getting pins out of ECU connectors by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo you bitch lol, T minus 14 days to dissertation submission day - hence i am stuck to a laptop most evenings and weekends.
> As soon as that bad boy is handed in I am tackling the coilpack loom - its been sat here staring at me for weeks now..
> 
> I promise you will be the first to laugh at my cack handed attempts :wink:
Click to expand...

Matt, if you need a hand with some electrics I'm sure Syd and I can help you out.

Skin.. Elephant.. Steve Col.. They all go together.
I'm not guarded in what I say.. And if peeps want to speculate and form their own opinions, then so be it.
I'm doing a build thread, warts and all.. I'm not going to dilute it just to make out issues don't exist.
I'm sure the engine side of things is going to be ok, I'm now looking into some bodywork stuff that needs sorting before the wrap.
Keep your comments coming guys as we all need a laugh at times and it's even funnier with remarks that are way off the truth.
Steve


----------



## m4rky

Steve

I've watched this thread with great interest and it seems to me to be a very honest; heart on the sleeve story of living with a V6 build that goes far beyond what the majority of people would even contemplate.

Its not about getting it right first time its about the journey and how set backs are dealt with and how the technical issues are solved. Hindsight is simple and so is criticism but pushing the boundaries is tough 

Keep it up mate - I'm sure the finished article will be unique and I for one can't wait to see it


----------



## V6RUL

m4rky said:


> Steve
> 
> I've watched this thread with great interest and it seems to me to be a very honest; heart on the sleeve story of living with a V6 build that goes far beyond what the majority of people would even contemplate.
> 
> Its not about getting it right first time its about the journey and how set backs are dealt with and how the technical issues are solved. Hindsight is simple and so is criticism but pushing the boundaries is tough
> 
> Keep it up mate - I'm sure the finished article will be unique and I for one can't wait to see it


Cheers mate.. Comments like that make such a build so worthwhile.
You are right.. It is a journey and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article, like a lot of the peeps on here.
I know there are a lot of peeps on here that are happy to read and not post, but it does make even more enjoyable when positive responses are put up.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

I think what rich is trying to say is that the NW RR crew always use the awesome RR and wheather it is 10-30 or even 100 bhp incorrect it's incorrect for all the NW crew to set a bench mark and is the most accurate for the NW to compair against other cars that has used awesome rather than chasing a RR that will give a higher figure. As Matt has said steve has been on the RR at awesome and even though awesome took steves money saying they can RR with a DSG they could not but still kept his money :roll: don't quote me but I think steve has tried a few times to RR it at awesome with no luck


----------



## R80RTT

bigsyd said:


> I think what rich is trying to say is that the NW RR crew always use the awesome RR and wheather it is 10-30 or even 100 bhp incorrect it's incorrect for all the NW crew to set a bench mark and is the most accurate for the NW to compair against other cars that has used awesome rather than chasing a RR that will give a higher figure. As Matt has said steve has been on the RR at awesome and even though awesome took steves money saying they can RR with a DSG they could not but still kept his money :roll: don't quote me but I think steve has tried a few times to RR it at awesome with no luck


Thats what I meant to say lol lol lol


----------



## E3 YOB

Maybe it is just a southern thing that we run 4WD RRs to get the 'real' numbers 

Fair enough it is a good way for you to all to benchmark yourselves even if it is in half measures  

It doesn't matter what the numbers might be... give or take Steve's car will be running higher figures than all of you even if you factor in a 10% margin-of-error.

We all think Steve's build it great and I certainly want to see him hit the big numbers with his DSG box in place.

Steve maybe if you are down this way sometime we'll go and make a southern benchmark :lol:

Keep up the good work mate, it is by far the most interesting build on here... Well apart from mine that is


----------



## R80RTT

frakay100 said:


> If its not done on Awesomes rollers, then it does nt prove anything having a so called BHP car, anywhere else. Everyone generally, I ve spoken to on the BHP debate see it as the most accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably one of the most stupid statements i have ever read.
Click to expand...

Lol we can have this debate at the next Meet.... I got bored half way through and could nt be arsed repeating myself lol lol but your right...I m stupid and no nothing about these cars in general... Lol lol


----------



## jamman

Yep dumber than dishwater....

Rich Im stuck at a power outage in Fakenham (double time :wink: ) so
prob won't get photos up until tomorrow


----------



## R80RTT

Maybe we could have a north versus south rollingroad shoot out... That could be fun lol


----------



## robokn

Regal have a proper dyne all wheels turning properly no removing the fuses


----------



## R80RTT

robokn said:


> Regal have a proper dyne all wheels turning properly no removing the fuses


Is that In M Keynes?


----------



## E3 YOB

R80RTT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regal have a proper dyne all wheels turning properly no removing the fuses
> 
> 
> 
> Is that In M Keynes?
Click to expand...

Southampton

JanSpeeds is in Salisbury which is only up the road really so doesn't help with distance (212 miles instead of 155) from Manchester. :lol:


----------



## Matt B

I would be up for a 4 wheel RR, I am sure Tony Rigby would be too.

Lets get something organised for when your build is finished Fraser!


----------



## R80RTT

Is there nothing half way ???


----------



## E3 YOB

I'll do some research chaps see what I can find half way. Hopefully somewhere with lots of space and burgers - September sometime then? I think most of us will be in good shape around that time including Steff 

Neutral ground for a shoot out 

http://www.rollingroadregister.com/dyno ... lling-road - There are few on this map. Okay I won't pollute Steve's thread will start another.


----------



## Matt B

Woo hoo nothing like a good RR day


----------



## E3 YOB

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=228159

I have added an event placeholder for us to firm up [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jamman

frakay100 said:


> . Hopefully somewhere with lots of space and burgers.


Burgers I'm in :lol:


----------



## robokn

If you speak to Karen @ Regal they have done events lie this in the past, need min numbers though


----------



## Bikerz

frakay100 said:


> If its not done on Awesomes rollers, then it does nt prove anything having a so called BHP car, anywhere else. Everyone generally, I ve spoken to on the BHP debate see it as the most accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably one of the most stupid statements i have ever read.
Click to expand...

AGREED


----------



## V6RUL

Dont even know who made "the statement of the year" 

New RR thread is a good idea as i dont want to be watching all those willies being waved.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

Of course you don't Steve :roll:

I thought Syd explained it quite well myself and don't see what the big deal is but hey that's forums for you :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Of course you don't Steve :roll:
> 
> I thought Syd explained it quite well myself and don't see what the big deal is but hey that's forums for you :lol:


Ive posted on the other thread and in brief..i would be up for it, but their is a condition attached..
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

Lets put it this way... Its got everyone talking lol lol And now we have a rolling road shoot out....


----------



## V6RUL

I have recently had some technical issues recently, so i havn't been able to post up what been happening.

Here are some pics from the last few weeks of the rebuild and new bits and bobs that have been fitted..

A view after cleaning and the rebore of 1mm..


















Balanced and polished crank..









New caps,shells, rods and rings..


















Crank installed with R36 big end bearings and new ARPs..


















Pistons, gasket and studs fitted..









Head rebuilt and pressure tested..









Head on the block..









Chains on..









Injectors..OEM..630cc [for sale]..new 1000cc babies..









Turbo compressor wheel side..









Turbo Hot side..









There will be further progress to post up very soon.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

What technical issues??? you seem to be quite far behind....with the old rebuild.....


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> What technical issues??? you seem to be quite far behind....with the old rebuild.....


The build is further on than you see here but i havn't been able to post pics up on the site.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Good to see it progressing finally Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Agreed - looking forward to seeing it out again mate ;o)


----------



## robokn

Looks good steve, fingers crossed it will be running soon as it should, I think Autograph owe you big time


----------



## jamman

robokn said:


> Looks good steve, fingers crossed it will be running soon as it should, I think Autograph owe you big time


+1


----------



## V6RUL

There is nobody owing anybody anything.
I am looking to the future..and the garden is looking rosie.
Roll on this weekend when i get back..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> There is nobody owing anybody anything.
> I am looking to the future..and the garden is looking rosie.


Yes but that's because you've still got your blinkers and rose coloured spectacles on :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

I hope its going to be a great radio install lol


----------



## V6RUL

If this doesn't stop, the thread will be removed and i will populate all your future posts with crap.
you may get some buzz out of continuing with this line of comments but it isn't helping.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Get a grip Steve ffs its forum banter nothing more I seem to remember you and bikerz took over Frases
thread not so long ago. :roll:

if you need a hand picking up your toys let me know :-*


----------



## V6RUL

The peeps that are posting these things up are spoiling it for the rest and the post is being watched by mods.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> the post is being watched by mods.
> Steve


I've heard it all now Steve...

I will wait for my forum warning, how pathetic :roll:


----------



## rscott4563

V6RUL said:


> The peeps that are posting these things up are *spoiling* it for the rest and the post is being watched by mods.
> Steve


Really, spoiling it?? Care to explain how any of these comments are spoiling the thread for anyone?

Certainly not spoiling anything for me... :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

Moving on. So when you get back on Sat mate what will have been done, will you be able to drive the car away for a spin or is there a bit more to do?

For regular readers of the thread it is quite hard to follow progress which is probably why it always seems a bit smoke and mirrors at times.

I think we all just want to see the car up and running and there is no malice in comments just the result of confusion I think.


----------



## robokn

Steve,
By posting figures and issues there will always be detractors but the most of this is just general banter after 22 years in the forces I understand it. 
If the mods are looking at this then I wouldn't post up any more as people will always have soemthing to say and you cannot expect it all to be good.
You have continually quoted massive figures and never achive them as the car always has another issue so what do want people to think :?


----------



## jamman

Couldn't agree more Frase looking forward to seeing it max out the rollers at the rolling road day 

I've run the above statment past my solicitor and he says it should be ok :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Ive come on and i need some tlc.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NoMark

V6RUL said:


> Ive come on and i need some tlc.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

:-* :-*

There you go :wink:

Mark.


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Couldn't agree more Frase looking forward to seeing it max out the rollers at the rolling road day
> 
> I've run the above statent past my solicitor and he says it should be ok :roll:


I ve just checked with my lawyer... Theres no denying you ve made a spelling mistake in your comment... Hope this does nt offend... I hope we dont end up counter suing one and other for liabel damages due to your impairment


----------



## robokn

Leave me alone


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Ive come on and i need some tlc.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Here you go my dear :-* :-*


----------



## ViperOneZero

have you done any of the build yourself?? or have you been offshore modding your rig:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-14513509

sorry couldnt resist... whats the ETA of finish?


----------



## V6RUL

All the rigs out here are being upgraded as they heve exceeded there expected lifecycle, so corroded pipes and defective equipment is a large factor when it comes to oil releases.

I will be picking the TT up when i get home.
Steve


----------



## les

A lot of ££££s have been poured into your project Steve and good on you for going where many fear to go (or have the ££s to do so) Shame you have had so many issues and with hindsight you may have done things different. I can feel your frustration esp with the banter but thats something you have to take on the chin as I and many more have (and will in the future) including banter from you to me which I just give back all in good fun.
I have a feeling if you could turn the clock back Autograph would not be your engine builders of choice again. Credit where credit is due to you for pushing the boundaries and doing something quite different. You should be proud of what you have done even though some may suggest otherwise. I hope all will be sorted soon and the car will achieve everything you set out to but also prove to be 100% reliable with no further issues. Frustrating it must be however esp not having the car for large slices of time and the frustration that brings. Good luck and hope to see you at a NW meet soon with the car 100%.


----------



## V6RUL

les said:


> A lot of ££££s have been poured into your project Steve and good on you for going where many fear to go (or have the ££s to do so) Shame you have had so many issues and with hindsight you may have done things different. I can feel your frustration esp with the banter but thats something you have to take on the chin as I and many more have (and will in the future) including banter from you to me which I just give back all in good fun.
> I have a feeling if you could turn the clock back Autograph would not be your engine builders of choice again. Credit where credit is due to you for pushing the boundaries and doing something quite different. You should be proud of what you have done even though some may suggest otherwise. I hope all will be sorted soon and the car will achieve everything you set out to but also prove to be 100% reliable with no further issues. Frustrating it must be however esp not having the car for large slices of time and the frustration that brings. Good luck and hope to see you at a NW meet soon with the car 100%.


See you soon Les..
Steve


----------



## jamman

After speaking to a few peeps on here it's obvious to me that some folk either haven't got a sense of humour or can't take a joke in the way it's intended so I will not post on this thread again for risk of upsetting people and heaven forbid running foul of the mods.

I look forward to hearing all about the 540/640/740 (delete as appropriate) bhp monster in due course, good luck with it Stevie baby


----------



## les

jamman said:


> After speaking to a few peeps on here it's obvious to me that some folk either haven't got a sense of humour or can't take a joke in the way it's intended so I will not post on this thread again for risk of upsetting people and heaven forbid running foul of the mods.
> 
> I look forward to hearing all about the 540/640/740 (delete as appropriate) bhp monster in due course, good luck with it Stevie baby


Unfortunately some have had their sense of humour removed at birth mate but strangely enough not all of it as in when it comes to posting on others threads it seems. :wink:


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> If this doesn't stop, the thread will be removed and i will populate all your future posts with crap.
> you may get some buzz out of continuing with this line of comments but it isn't helping.
> Steve


Lol you've finally cracked


----------



## caney

I can feel steve's pain and frustration as i've had some right idiots work on my car and fuck things up costing me thousands over the years.the difference is though i've bloody told them so and slagged them off on here :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

Maybe the stereo company did as directed by the customer but can't really defend their position here. That is why Steve has not moaned I guess. Can be the only reason.


----------



## lego man

Steve,

Loving the build thread, 700+ brek is no Joke. 
I think your car is the best on the Forum and Autograph is the best company period.

BR

Lego

PS Check your inbox, I have emailed my Pay Pal details. Cheers dude. :lol:


----------



## finesse

Good luck! Hope all the issues are sorted, it won't be a build thread with out isuses


----------



## E3 YOB

Steve

Anything to report? [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## Matt B

Last I heard things were going OK for our offshore friend 

Be afraid Southerners, be very afraid mwoooo ha ha ha ha :wink:


----------



## ViperOneZero

any updates?


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> any updates?


As with everyone going to the RR at the end of the month were all trying to get the tiTTies prepped and ready to go.
Ive had to focus on some personal issues recently, which has taken some of the focus away from the car.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

hey steve, not read on whats happened recently.. just know i haven't seen you around recently. hope your well, and the car is getting there...

Look forward to seeing you at the rolling road day.


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> hey steve, not read on whats happened recently.. just know i haven't seen you around recently. hope your well, and the car is getting there...
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at the rolling road day.


Ive had some other things going on at the mo, which has taken priority over the TT but things are going ok with her.
Looks like i will be going to the RR day on Friday evening as Jules is struggling to get the afternoon off..when you going down ?
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey steve, not read on whats happened recently.. just know i haven't seen you around recently. hope your well, and the car is getting there...
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at the rolling road day.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had some other things going on at the mo, which has taken priority over the TT but things are going ok with her.
> Looks like i will be going to the RR day on Friday evening as Jules is struggling to get the afternoon off..when you going down ?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve, Is Julie deffo going? Rachel was gonna come with me but didnt want to be the only female.


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey steve, not read on whats happened recently.. just know i haven't seen you around recently. hope your well, and the car is getting there...
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at the rolling road day.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had some other things going on at the mo, which has taken priority over the TT but things are going ok with her.
> Looks like i will be going to the RR day on Friday evening as Jules is struggling to get the afternoon off..when you going down ?
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, Is Julie deffo going? Rachel was gonna come with me but didnt want to be the only female.
Click to expand...

Upto now Jules is going and the hotel is booked for 2.
If you need any help on ya mota..my chop shop is open for ya, or i could come to yours.
I have all electrical fitting tools but no wire.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ive decided that 2 is better than 1..








Here has what has been added by Pipewerx for when i need decent freeflow..








The bypass is operated via an electric switch in the cabin.
Steve


----------



## Guzi

Looks mint that like!


----------



## Mondo

Very cool, Steve. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nate42

Nice job! That's a smart way to do a custom exhaust. Makes even more sense in a V6.


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers guys, hopefully i will be posting up some vids soon, but work always seems to get in the way and i will be away for a few weeks offshore.
With the bypass open, the noise is brutal..very brutal and may be heard at the RR day on Saturday.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> Cheers guys, hopefully i will be posting up some vids soon, but work always seems to get in the way and i will be away for a few weeks offshore.
> With the bypass open, the noise is brutal..very brutal and may be heard at the RR day on Saturday.
> Steve


Full on run for you on Sat then Steve?


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys, hopefully i will be posting up some vids soon, but work always seems to get in the way and i will be away for a few weeks offshore.
> With the bypass open, the noise is brutal..very brutal and may be heard at the RR day on Saturday.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Full on run for you on Sat then Steve?
Click to expand...

The TT is not ready for full chat but maybe 50% if I'm given the ok from Autograph.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys, hopefully i will be posting up some vids soon, but work always seems to get in the way and i will be away for a few weeks offshore.
> With the bypass open, the noise is brutal..very brutal and may be heard at the RR day on Saturday.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Full on run for you on Sat then Steve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The TT is not ready for full chat but maybe 50% if I'm given the ok from Autograph.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Looking forward to hearing that exhaust mate!!!!


----------



## bigsyd

had the pleasure of Steve round the chop shop the last 2 days and i must say Steve's car is sounding..... proper 8) 8) 8) and that is with the flap closed


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys, hopefully i will be posting up some vids soon, but work always seems to get in the way and i will be away for a few weeks offshore.
> With the bypass open, the noise is brutal..very brutal and may be heard at the RR day on Saturday.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Full on run for you on Sat then Steve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The TT is not ready for full chat but maybe 50% if I'm given the ok from Autograph.
> Steve
Click to expand...

You using a boost controller then?


----------



## V6RUL

I'm using a HKS EBC installed in the head lining alarm slots.
It's range is 0 to 2 bar and should be set to less than 1 bar after I've visited Autograph today for a nut and bolt check and oil and filter change.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

V6RUL said:


> Cheers guys, hopefully i will be posting up some vids soon, but work always seems to get in the way and i will be away for a few weeks offshore.
> With the bypass open, the noise is brutal..very brutal and may be heard at the RR day on Saturday.
> Steve


I'll bring some ear plugs


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to put 500+ miles on the TT over the last 48 hrs so when I get back from offshore she will be getting a few more checks and the boost should be going up a few more notches, as well as having the crank intermediate cog replaced due wear.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

The Exhaust sounded really good on Saturday Steve.

Burble Burble!!


----------



## alexi7

I have to agree with the porno jibe, its probably the horniest thing you can have on this site.After all your only here once, and when you rag that you probably will be only here once. Not so much speeding as low flying.
Good luck with the build.can you let me know if your going to use Optimax, then I can buy some shares in the company.


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Steve, hope I havnt given you any ideas.. :roll:

On low boost my V6 is more economical than a NASP version, obviously I didn't do the build for economy but it's a good by product.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero




----------



## V6RUL

Yep, im just counting the days till im back on dry land..
T minus 14 days.
Steve


----------



## Mondo

Very good, GG. Thread linkage; I like!


----------



## ViperOneZero

V6 RUL fires up for the first time:


----------



## tricklexxx

GunnerGibson said:


> V6 RUL fires up for the first time:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

That is absolutely, bloody fantastic.
Wish I could be as clever.

Drove from Aberdeen to Liverpool last night.
330 miles of smiles for 5 hours and the best £100 I've spent in a long while.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

so its complete?


----------



## Pensive666

Yay! Hope it's all worth it


----------



## V6RUL

Its never complete but ive had the TT back for the last few months but it will be in and out of the garage for bits and bobs.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Lol excellent video Mr Gibson

Made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## gofast88

i`m speechless  Just love your car and your "insane" feelings for that piece of jewelery!! 

By the way; could You please add me to the V6-brigade? I would be greatful..!

The only mods/things i`ve done with my lovely TT since i bought it few weeks ago, are new rubber TT-floor mats (from ebay) and multiple washing, cleaning, polishing++  , and guarantee stuff from the dealer; new car battery, brake discs/pads front/back, the lists on the roof (corission?) change, coil-repack or what You call it and some other small things....
Can`t wait until next year, for my 40`th birthday present, i wish brand new AEZ Xylo 19". Hopefully 235/35 in front and 255/35(30) at the rear. What do You think V6RUL? Would it look great (or maybe it won`t fit?)

best regards from norway, Geir


----------



## V6RUL

gofast88 said:


> i`m speechless  Just love your car and your "insane" feelings for that piece of jewelery!!
> 
> By the way; could You please add me to the V6-brigade? I would be greatful..!
> 
> The only mods/things i`ve done with my lovely TT since i bought it few weeks ago, are new rubber TT-floor mats (from ebay) and multiple washing, cleaning, polishing++  , and guarantee stuff from the dealer; new car battery, brake discs/pads front/back, the lists on the roof (corission?) change, coil-repack or what You call it and some other small things....
> Can`t wait until next year, for my 40`th birthday present, i wish brand new AEZ Xylo 19". Hopefully 235/35 in front and 255/35(30) at the rear. What do You think V6RUL? Would it look great (or maybe it won`t fit?)
> 
> best regards from norway, Geir


Hi Geir,
Janice [TT] is like one of the family, for as long as she runs, then she will be an outcast.. 

I will add you to the V6 list mate if you can post up your spec on that section.
Your tyre setup should be ok depending on your rim offset and with 30s on the rear to keep the RR radius in balance.
Its good that you have got the dealer to do so much of the warranty work, lets hope to see pics some time soon.
Steve


----------



## gofast88

Thanks a lot Steve! Will do (almost) everything you tell me to :lol: , specs and pics (now its almost as original as it gets..)

And yes, the dealer is absolutely perfect; Porsche-dealer in Bergen, Norway  I ran a completely test at a mechanic-shop and they found those faults..

Thanks again, best regards Geir 

By the way again, how do i get the TTOC gif under the avatar??


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Geir, you have to sign up and pay here..then someone will add it for you
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/
you will get a quarterly magazine and discounts on products and services.
Steve


----------



## gofast88

i have already paid and got my first TT magazine 3 weeks ago  TTOC nr 02138 is believe it is.. Got many stickers, key-ring/neckless+++ , just great..
BUT i can`t manage to get the gif under my avatar  Only the signature showing TTOC member and number above).

Or do i have to pay more to get that gif? :?

thanks again for answering..


----------



## V6RUL

gofast88 said:


> i have already paid and got my first TT magazine 3 weeks ago  TTOC nr 02138 is believe it is.. Got many stickers, key-ring/neckless+++ , just great..
> BUT i can`t manage to get the gif under my avatar  Only the signature showing TTOC member and number above).
> 
> Or do i have to pay more to get that gif? :?
> 
> thanks again for answering..


You should automatically get the gif. Sounds like a TTOC admin error to me.
Send a PM to a moderator, who should be able to help.
Steve


----------



## gofast88

yes, could`t understand why it didn`t show up as the signature autom. does... and thanks steve, will contact admin (who?) hehe, will find out..

have a nice day, Geir


----------



## V6RUL

:wink:


----------



## burns

V6RUL said:


> Its never complete but ive had the TT back for the last few months but it will be in and out of the garage for bits and bobs.
> Steve


But is it going to be around tomorrow night?

If so...I call shotgun!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

burns said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its never complete but ive had the TT back for the last few months but it will be in and out of the garage for bits and bobs.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> But is it going to be around tomorrow night?
> 
> If so...I call shotgun!!!!
Click to expand...

Well..funny you should say that..
Syd and i are taking her in to the garage before i go to Spain on Saturday, so we will be going for the curry in the Focus STT as we may be taking Matt and Rachael.
Steve


----------



## burns

V6RUL said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its never complete but ive had the TT back for the last few months but it will be in and out of the garage for bits and bobs.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> But is it going to be around tomorrow night?
> 
> If so...I call shotgun!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..funny you should say that..
> Syd and i are taking her in to the garage before i go to Spain on Saturday, so we will be going for the curry in the Focus STT as we may be taking Matt and Rachael.
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> That is absolutely, bloody fantastic.
> Wish I could be as clever.
> 
> Drove from Aberdeen to Liverpool last night.
> 330 miles of smiles for 5 hours and the best £100 I've spent in a long while.
> Steve


This is brilliant.... Steve seems to have aged since his build lol lol


----------



## V6RUL

Only a year or two..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Big thanks to Syd and the Chop Shop deilvery service.
Had to go and pick up a part for Janice [TT] which she couldn't cope with, so Syd + van kindly offered his services and we delivered the big part + TT to Autograph and Syd gave me a lift home.. 8)

I will pick her up next week when i get back from Spain after sunning myself and drinking copious amounts of sangria.. .
She is having a nut and bolt check and being measured up for a few bits and pieces.. :roll:

Roll on curry night tonight with the TT gang. 
Steve


----------



## lego man

Hello All,

Hey Steve, just thought I would pop on and see how the build is doing while the adverts are on watching X Factor !! lol
Did you get it tuned in the end, if so, how is it running ? is it making all the right noises ?

Mine is starting to take great shape now, and I am getting pretty excited.

Upps

X Factor back on ! YAY !

Oh check out my app in the FREE entrainment chart on your iPhone or iPad ! it's number 1 8)

Speak soon

Lego


----------



## Adam-tt

lego man said:


> Oh check out my app in the entrainment chart on your iPhone or iPad ! it's number 1 8)
> 
> Lego


watch tv free? or talking santa :?


----------



## lego man

adam-tt said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh check out my app in the entrainment chart on your iPhone or iPad ! it's number 1 8)
> 
> Lego
> 
> 
> 
> watch tv free? or talking santa :?
Click to expand...

Hey adam,

Sorry Free chart ! Watch TV Free ! TVC


----------



## Adam-tt

ooo well done i have been using it for sometime now


----------



## lego man

adam-tt said:


> ooo well done i have been using it for sometime now


coool ! glad you like it


----------



## ViperOneZero

A few members AWOL.. collier, E3yob and Rigby..

[smiley=bomb.gif]

Legoman, has it made you rich (app) :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hey Steve, just thought I would pop on and see how the build is doing while the adverts are on watching X Factor !! lol
> Did you get it tuned in the end, if so, how is it running ? is it making all the right noises ?
> 
> Mine is starting to take great shape now, and I am getting pretty excited.
> 
> Yo dude, the TT is tuned up and im getting some miles on her.
> Ive been working offshore and just got back from Spain, off a short break.
> She is running fine but as always there are a few nips and tucks required.
> 
> *Dec fixes..*
> Screamer pipe re-routing.
> Provent 200 needed
> Headlight polishing
> Drivers seat new leather
> *Jan fixes..*
> Some ceramic coating
> Bumper alignment
> Sill install
> Bonnet fix
> *Feb..*
> Whatevers left.
> Santa Pod
> 
> Would be nice to see some sort of write up Si as youve kept us in the dark for too long..
> Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

How loud is that screamer pipe mod you have put on? the butterfly switched also


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> How loud is that screamer pipe mod you have put on? the butterfly switched also


Extreme.. :twisted: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Running 1 bar of a potential 2 bar I managed to snap this little baby..








I've not been running at max rpm yet so bhp numbers are to follow.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

That's looking good Steve!


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> That's looking good Steve!


Softly softly catchee monkey..as they say.
She will never be run at 2 bar, most likely 1.4 as this will give the best reliabilty for the box.
I will have to perform some gearbox re-adaptions to allow the learning of the clamping pressures to be at there optimum as they can only learn increasing and not decreasing.
Steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> Running 1 bar of a potential 2 bar I managed to snap this little baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been running at max rpm yet so bhp numbers are to follow.
> Steve


YAY !! big thumbs up from me ! 8) 
Not sure about the torque figure, 31 ftlb I guess that's just the liquid being weird.

Common then give us some feed back, how does it drive ? what should we expect from a 3.2 with a GT35 bolted on to it ?

We want vids, we want vids !!

Will post some photo's on Facebook. Just in the process of making a new intercooler!


----------



## lego man

VSPURS said:


> That's looking good Steve!


Hey Steve,

I hear your selling the TT, are you loving the BMW that much ?

Or could we expect something else ? new car or new project ?


----------



## VSPURS

lego man said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's looking good Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> I hear your selling the TT, are you loving the BMW that much ?
> 
> Or could we expect something else ? new car or new project ?
Click to expand...

Its been a while stranger!
I had it up for sale to see if I'd get a decent amount for it and having had only 1 bit of interest, I think it proves that it'll stay sitting in the garage for a while yet!
I'll be speend testing it against my brothers new Gallardo Spyder next weekend though so that'll be a laugh!
How's yours coming along?


----------



## Matt B

lego man said:


> Not sure about the torque figure, 31 ftlb I guess that's just the liquid being weird.


Dont know if you are messing about but its the peak figure in the top right that I think he is tryin to highlight.


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running 1 bar of a potential 2 bar I managed to snap this little baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been running at max rpm yet so bhp numbers are to follow.
> Steve
Click to expand...

YAY !! big thumbs up from me ! 8) 
Not sure about the torque figure, 31 ftlb I guess that's just the liquid being weird.

Common then give us some feed back, how does it drive ? what should we expect from a 3.2 with a GT35 bolted on to it ?

We want vids, we want vids !!

I still have 3 days at home before i have to back offshore, so i should be able to come up with something as i need to blow the dust off my motorsport camcorder.
From the EBC i can see the turbo is starting to spool at 2800 and once it reaches 30 kpa or 0.3 bar the turbo wants to just go. The screamer pipe is scarry when it goes off but with a raised boost pressure its not heard that often now. Exhaust bypass is goTTzilla when its open and should only be used sparringly.
Steve


----------



## lego man

VSPURS said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's looking good Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> I hear your selling the TT, are you loving the BMW that much ?
> 
> Or could we expect something else ? new car or new project ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its been a while stranger!
> I had it up for sale to see if I'd get a decent amount for it and having had only 1 bit of interest, I think it proves that it'll stay sitting in the garage for a while yet!
> I'll be speend testing it against my brothers new Gallardo Spyder next weekend though so that'll be a laugh!
> How's yours coming along?
Click to expand...

Gallardo Spyder...... SICK !!!

Yeah, coming along nicely, can't wait. I just hope nothing goes Bang !!, windscreens and all.


----------



## lego man

Matt B said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the torque figure, 31 ftlb I guess that's just the liquid being weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if you are messing about but its the peak figure in the top right that I think he is tryin to highlight.
Click to expand...

yeah Matt, you know me !


----------



## V6RUL

Little bit more playing today and pushed her a little harder.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 








Whilst playing i popped down to Walsall to pick up a little cure for my oil mist issue..
















This will return oil to the sump via the turbo oil return line instead of having to manually drain a catch tank.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

nice. can it be pushed harder?


----------



## Charlie

GunnerGibson said:


> nice. can it be pushed harder?


LOL good question  that is pretty immense Steffi, nice work.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Im currently running 1 bar boost and 5,500 rpm.
I may run to 1.4 bar boost and 7,400 rpm but it comes down to what the box can safely churn out.
Before i up it anymore i will be needing the Provent fitting and a new cog on the intermediate crankshaft as my exhaust VVT timing can be improved.
Steve


----------



## S16LAD

V6RUL said:


>


----------



## Mondo

V6RUL said:


> '...Whilst playing i popped down to Walsall to pick up a little cure for my oil mist issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will return oil to the sump via the turbo oil return line instead of having to manually drain a catch tank.
> Steve


Nice on Steve, I'd forgotten about the Hummel Provent 200. Duly added to my list of candidate catch can solutions. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Oh, and, er... _how _much BHP? 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Mondo said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> '...Whilst playing i popped down to Walsall to pick up a little cure for my oil mist issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will return oil to the sump via the turbo oil return line instead of having to manually drain a catch tank.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Nice on Steve, I'd forgotten about the Hummel Provent 200. Duly added to my list of candidate catch can solutions. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Oh, and, er... _how _much BHP?
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

The Provent 200 was £86.41 and is sufficient for my baby.
The 100 or 150 range are smaller and good for 300 brake on petrol.

Don't know about the bhp as I'm not going over 5,500 rpm but at that rpm on 1 bar I'm getting about 400 brake.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Here are some YouTube vids I've done before I go offshore tomoz.
Sorry for sound quality.
No going balls out, just highlighting the OEM like driveability and smooth gearchanges.





Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

NICE ONE STEFF!!

Now were Torgueing :lol:

My little Muvi cam has shit sound too


----------



## Baalthazaar

Cruising for some z4 asss...... :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

No takers yesterday..maybe i will get some action on my 6 hour drive to Aberdeen today.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Took a little vid with the granny scarrer in play at 25 sec..




Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

im sorry but the mic on that camera is sh*t


----------



## V6RUL

adam-tt said:


> im sorry but the mic on that camera is sh*t


Trial and error at the mo and im sure things will improve.
Maybe Syd will give me a hand to get some decent footage.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

A bit better..




Steve


----------



## Tritium

That noise is sick! Even with the sh1t mic.
No grannies in sight so must have fled ( don't blame 'em)
Wish I had deep pockets... Ho hum.
Nice work Steve.


----------



## E3 YOB

I guess your Granny is dead now Steff? :lol:

Sounds mental. It's an odd sound coming out of a TT  I expect you to have your flaps open for Santa Pod


----------



## PeTTe-N

Love the new wheels, are those Jamman's old LM reps?? First time I've seen your car with those on, they suit the car so much more than what you'd got on before


----------



## V6RUL

There is a comparrisson to goTTzilla..





Either way, i will be able to run decent power but with the flap open my EGTs will be lower, so i can run more ignition.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

PeTTe-N said:


> Love the new wheels, are those Jamman's old LM reps?? First time I've seen your car with those on, they suit the car so much more than what you'd got on before


Yes they are Jammans old LMs :lol: :lol: funny


----------



## V6RUL

frakay100 said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the new wheels, are those Jamman's old LM reps?? First time I've seen your car with those on, they suit the car so much more than what you'd got on before
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are Jammans old LMs :lol: :lol: funny
Click to expand...

erm, the only thing i would have off Jimmy are his seats.. 8) 
Unfortunately ive been lumped with these rims cos Frase nicked my new rims and i cant get hold of any more.
They are too blingy for me, but beggars can't be choosers..maybe summer will be kind to me and i can change them.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I've been alerted to this thread by another forum member.

I would just like to state for the record I lost my LM reps to Steve girlfriend playing kiss chase :wink:

I quite like the wheels btw 8)


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I quite like the wheels btw 8)


now i know your taking the pee.. :-*


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like the wheels btw 8)
> 
> 
> 
> now i know your taking the pee.. :-*
Click to expand...

I'm not I like them 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Must be new years resolution thingy..or im dreaming.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## jammer0070

Steve what exhaust have u got it sounds lovely


----------



## E3 YOB

He's got a hole in it

:roll:


----------



## V6RUL

jammer0070 said:


> Steve what exhaust have u got it sounds lovely


Ive gone back to a twin exit as opposed to one..
Here has what has been added by Pipewerx for when i need decent freeflow..








The bypass is operated via an electric switch in the cabin.









Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Have to say a big thankyou to Blackburn Audi [Len and Neil] who managed to sort me out with an OEM flash on my new ECU.
I know there is a Master Tech that works there who has been following the build who will pass on the thanks.
Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

Video is much better  
is this the thing you are using?
http://shop1.actinicexpress.co.uk/s...s&ActinicSID=f01471d1b27d8f8ba1f5f6385077ee80


----------



## V6RUL

adam-tt said:


> Video is much better
> is this the thing you are using?
> http://shop1.actinicexpress.co.uk/s...s&ActinicSID=f01471d1b27d8f8ba1f5f6385077ee80


Very similar Adam. 
I got mine from ebay..type in exhaust electric cutout..
You can pick one up for £120 but fitting is the costly bit.
Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

ooohh cheers will have a look, does seem like a great idea


----------



## ViperOneZero

the video is too tame.. we want to hear some excessive revving and a Gottzilla type display in that Car Park:


----------



## E3 YOB

GoTTzilla doesn't have one of these flaps though does it. That's the sound of a highly tuned twin turbo TT with aggressive cams and a free flowing exhaust system and NOS.


----------



## ViperOneZero

lack of activity on this build thread. when did it start again?


----------



## jamman

GunnerGibson said:


> lack of activity on this build thread. when did it start again?





V6RUL said:


> My build thread is at an end, I agree and I will probably post individual threads for things that happen in the future.
> I'm looking forward to the coming year and getting the TT on the open road and attending more shows than I did last year.
> Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

jamman said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> lack of activity on this build thread. when did it start again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My build thread is at an end,But it isn't really. My car is unfinished, but not making the figures I would have hoped. I have seen several members achieve better figures than me on a tighter budget, with the build being completed quicker than mine. I am nervous of examining the rev range due to the fear of engine failure. I propose to fit an amphibious modification to enable me to drive to work and park on the rig. This will be documented in a new build thread. I agree and I will probably post individual threads for things that happen in the future.
> I'm looking forward to the coming year and getting the TT on the open road and attending more shows than I did last year.. my new trailer will enable this.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

sorry Jamman, missed that. Thread closed.


----------



## V6RUL

Still open for a little longer.. 

Ive had some replacement sills lying around and decided to get them fitted today.
The OEM ones had a few dents and the waxoil underseal on, which, when i am getting it wrapped in a few weeks won't look good. I got the new sills off a forum member for a decent price..






















































A few more things happening next week, whilst im offshore.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Like the look of them steve,


----------



## E3 YOB

Quite nice those CSR skirts Steff - Look good on the car. When you get it wrapped you should do the insert a different colour, will look great. 8)


----------



## jamman

Sit down Stevie .........

Ready .........

Good here it comes ........

Quite subtle I like them 8)

(Compliment No2 2012)


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers guys, not a big mod but essential for the wrapping to ensure a good key for the wrap.
Not sure about colouring in the reccess and what colours to consider but for now it is Moro untilled wrapped.

Ps James, cheers


----------



## E3 YOB

> ensure a good key for the wrap.


What does that mean? :-|


----------



## R80RTT

Please change them wheels :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

The stoneguard finish came up the side of the OEM sills on my TT and i wanted the best key available for the wrap as it will be tucked under the car, not 100% ness to change the sills but i also had trolley dints in them as well.

As for the wheels, i agree Rich, they are not what im after but we will see what happens in the futre..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Decided it was time to fit my new roof rails and to do a little how to..
New trims from Audi..








Split the pack to see one of the kits..








The rubbers are sided and should only be fitted one way.
Its a good idea to use a little soapy water as these suckers don't go on easy.
An extra set of hands would be quicker, start at one end and slide the rubber all the way along then inspect to ensure the rubbers are correctly in the track..
















Rubbers installed..
























There is vinyl sticky tape which protects the screw hole from metal on metal.
Time to build the access hatch up. It doesn't matter which door goes on which frame.
The door sits on the frame and a pin goes through the locating holes to hold them in place..
































Once built up, there is RR [rear] and FR [front] stamped into the door frame, this identifies which door assembly goes where and they will not fit if it is mixed up. The assembly clips into the rail once you've got the clip the right way round..
















Three rubber standoffs can be clipped in once the old assembly comes off the car and you can copy where and which way round they go..
















To remove the old trims..
Open the boot and remove the plastic cover [finger in the hole and prise out from the bottom]..








This will reveal 1 Torx screw holding the rail in place..








Remove this screw and prize the rail out [just lift the rail an inch at the back and slowly ease the rail up until the front is freed and then slide the whole assembly away]
Clean and dry the exposed channel.
Install is the reverse of the removal but ensure to use soapy water when installing the new rail as the rubbers will be tight.
Apply lots of pressure evenly to ensure the rail is sitting flush..
































Steve


----------



## gofast88

....superb posting V6 RUL [smiley=cheers.gif] , respect!

I have also just changed my two rails, but.., done by the dealer, guarantee


----------



## spilz

nice one for the roof rails tutorial mate!

its simple enough by the looks of things but i'd never have guessed without you posting the tutorial!

mucho respecto.

great blog too btw!


----------



## TTCool

This is one of the most interesting threads I've read for a long time...very best wishes for a successful unique V6 turbo installation.

Joe


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers guys for the comments.
Just a case of leaving them white or changing to black.
Cant decide if i like the white or not..
Steve


----------



## Mondo

V6RUL said:


> ...Cant decide if i like the white or not...


I'm thinking 'not'. It looks like they're waiting to be painted, which isn't good. Gotta get them done blue, I'm afraid. :?


----------



## Tritium

Mondo said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Cant decide if i like the white or not...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking 'not'. It looks like they're waiting to be painted, which isn't good. Gotta get them done blue, I'm afraid. :?
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## V6RUL

Ok guys, the test fit was yesterday and here is what they look like now..satin black to match the grille

















Steve


----------



## Tritium

That's better mate. Car looks stunning...


----------



## Charlie

Looking good Steffi, def look better in satin black, the white looked like it was waiting to be painted as Rainman pointed out.

Charlene


----------



## Mondo

+2. Much better. Matt black evidently works well too. 

<OT> Charlene, how's that little work-subsidised project going? :wink: </OT>


----------



## Charlie

Mondo said:


> +2. Much better. Matt black evidently works well too.
> 
> <OT> Charlene, how's that little work-subsidised project going? :wink: </OT>


Rainman, it is on hold for now buddy, as I thought I would need about 2 metres but needing 4 metres makes it rather pricy, I will do it at some point but not right now 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> +2. Much better. Matt black evidently works well too.
> 
> <OT> Charlene, how's that little work-subsidised project going? :wink: </OT>
> 
> 
> 
> Rainman, it is on hold for now buddy, as I thought I would need about 2 metres but needing 4 metres makes it rather pricy, I will do it at some point but not right now
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

I just hope its something that doesnt go on the V6.. :roll:

ps Charles, can you send my stuff out on Feb 6th 
Steve


----------



## tonksy26

Cracking guide/write up about the roof rails Steve. Will take them off and give them a painting i think. Out of interest how much are they new unpainted from Audi ?


----------



## V6RUL

tonksy26 said:


> Cracking guide/write up about the roof rails Steve. Will take them off and give them a painting i think. Out of interest how much are they new unpainted from Audi ?


Cheers
£160
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I dropped her of at the indie yesterday as im offshore for the next 2 weeks.
She is having some surgery..
Charge Cooler reservoir relocate.
Provent Oil Catch Can install.
New windscreen scuttle panel and window to scuttle seal.
New UK ECU with Unitronic stage 3+
New Rieger front bumper
2 New Powerflex bushes [wishbone to chasis]

Maybe wrapped, if there is time.

Im off out now to look at a Lexus for the misus
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> I dropped her of at the indie yesterday as im offshore for the next 2 weeks.
> She is having some surgery..
> Charge Cooler reservoir relocate.
> Provent Oil Catch Can install.
> New windscreen scuttle panel and window to scuttle seal.
> New UK ECU with Unitronic stage 3+
> New Rieger front bumper
> 2 New Powerflex bushes [wishbone to chasis]
> 
> Maybe wrapped, if there is time.
> 
> Im off out now to look at a Lexus for the misus
> Steve


Lol what about the wheels..


----------



## V6RUL

The Lexus we went to look at didn't measure up, so were getting this little runaround..








Steve


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped her of at the indie yesterday as im offshore for the next 2 weeks.
> She is having some surgery..
> Charge Cooler reservoir relocate.
> Provent Oil Catch Can install.
> New windscreen scuttle panel and window to scuttle seal.
> New UK ECU with Unitronic stage 3+
> New Rieger front bumper
> 2 New Powerflex bushes [wishbone to chasis]
> 
> Maybe wrapped, if there is time.
> 
> Im off out now to look at a Lexus for the misus
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what about the wheels..
Click to expand...

Got my eyes on some at the mo, but can't make my mind up.
Staggered, bling, weight and colour combos are difficult to find all rolled into one
Time is on my side for the mo but im not enammered with what im running at the mo.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> The Lexus we went to look at didn't measure up, so were getting this little runaround..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Very nice mota Steve 8) should have picked my mota up last Saturday but there was a delay at the dock so it will be this Saturday :roll: then just need to get rid of Linda's Street KA 
Anybody want a nice run around lol


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lexus we went to look at didn't measure up, so were getting this little runaround..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice mota Steve 8) should have picked my mota up last Saturday but there was a delay at the dock so it will be this Saturday :roll: then just need to get rid of Linda's Street KA
> Anybody want a nice run around lol
Click to expand...

I mentioned the KA to Julie, but when it was choice between a Lexus, Merc or Ford yours came very close to winning but was 2 spots from first place.. :lol:
We will pick it up when i get back as Julie needs a little tutoring on an Auto and to manage the Kompressor.

Licking my lips already at the thought of an indian when i get back..can't wait.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

At least the Ka was in with a chance :roll: :roll: :lol: yup looking forward to the ruby


----------



## V6RUL

Im sure Lindas new ride will be a new project for ya to mess about with.
Julie and i will be fighting for which mota to turn up in.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Sickboy

Has your car been machine polished lately Steve it never used to be that shiney? 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Sickboy said:


> Has your car been machine polished lately Steve it never used to be that shiney? 8)


Nah..if you leave it long enough it becomes self cleaning like dreadlocks.. :lol: 
Will have to start trying soon though, when it gets its new skin.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Spot the difference..








Steve


----------



## jamman

Not sure wtf it is so you will have to tell me Im just happy that horrible bloody bonnet isn't on your car.

Welcome back to dry land


----------



## Rich196

V6RUL said:


> Spot the difference..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


The puddle sucker in the bumper?


----------



## tricklexxx

Thank god it's not a genuine V6 bumper you've molested there Steve! :roll:


----------



## Mondo

Puddle sucker - nice!

Was gonna say, you've stabbed the wing with a trumpet? Better than stabbing it with some strumpet, I guess.


----------



## V6RUL

The puddle sucker is actually going to be used for the wastegate exit and will be a different colour eventually.

As well as the WG exit there are 2 more changes to the front as well.
Steve


----------



## Rich196

Where would the waste gate exit normally then?


----------



## V6RUL

Rich196 said:


> Where would the waste gate exit normally then?


The external WG gases would normally return to the exhaust.
Steve


----------



## Rich196

V6RUL said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would the waste gate exit normally then?
> 
> 
> 
> The external WG gases would normally return to the exhaust.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Is this the same one the 1.8, is you are prepared to comment on a engine so beneth you haha  Whats the advantages of doing this? I saw a mk5 golf with the waste gate ported through the bonnet.


----------



## V6RUL

The 1.8 has an internal waste gate in the turbo.
An external WG can be controlled better and venting to atmosphere gives a sleeping granny a good scare as well as not interfering with the natural flow path of the exhaust gases.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Got some heat resistant paint for the WG outlet..








Maybe need to gloss it up a little.
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

Rich196 said:


> I saw a mk5 golf with the waste gate ported through the bonnet.


I miss that sooooo much!!


----------



## V6RUL

Jeff at Pipewerx has it coming through the bonnet on his mk1 Golf
Steve


----------



## RudeBadger

probably a stupid question V6 but dont u re-circ ? or does thall all change when you go down your route? and why??

cheers


----------



## Rich196

jonnyc said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a mk5 golf with the waste gate ported through the bonnet.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss that sooooo much!!
Click to expand...

Was it your golf I saw then?


----------



## V6RUL

RudeBadger said:


> probably a stupid question V6 but dont u re-circ ? or does thall all change when you go down your route? and why??
> 
> cheers


The only gases i will be recircing are the oil gases from the crank and head.
The BOV and WG vent to atmosphere as its the quickest and easiest way to get unwanted gases out..no restrictions.
Steve


----------



## RudeBadger

i see !


----------



## V6RUL

I popped down to my friends at Awesome to get the transmission checked out on the rollers.
Put your volume up..









Shown below is the roller speeds, you can see how the rear roller tapers off at 40+ mph.








A replacement complete diff has been ordered.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Mental  I love the way the camera jumps as you 5h1t yourself as it pops flames 

Charlie


----------



## neil_audiTT

Flames, This is cool.


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Mental  I love the way the camera jumps as you 5h1t yourself as it pops flames
> 
> Charlie


Thought only VSPURS gave flames..
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

I was out in Steve's mota on Thursday  took me 24 hrs to get over it    8) cool as fook


----------



## Matt B

bigsyd said:


> I was out in Steve's mota on Thursday  took me 24 hrs to get out of it    8) cool as fook


Corrected.

Knees still playing up fella lol


----------



## bigsyd

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mental  I love the way the camera jumps as you 5h1t yourself as it pops flames
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Thought only VSPURS gave flames..
> Steve
Click to expand...

This flames, Lol!


----------



## V6RUL

Yours are propper flames Steve, mine is more like a candle in the wind.
Tried to give Syd a taste of what is to come and providing I can get the power down, it's scary fast.
The mechanics of the box are holding up well.. For now.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Finally been able to get on the bloody website.

Steff looks great mate  Nice to see it snarling away  Bet your loving it now it is coming to its full potential 8)


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> Finally been able to get on the bloody website.
> 
> Steff looks great mate  Nice to see it snarling away  Bet your loving it now it is coming to its full potential 8)


Everyday is a step closer to completion, hopefully this replacement diff will put to bed my transmission issue.
Janice only needed to do 75mph on the rollers to highlight the transmission issue, hopefully a bit faster next time and a little graph ta boot.
How's your mota doing..
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

On a boost leak hunt. Found 4 but it still has a major one. Found one on the DV, wastegate, meth line and vac manifold. Fixed those 4 but the system is only holding 18PSI (then losing it when my air compressor is off). Found a tiny one today on the throttle body gasket. Going to have to take the inlet off tomorrow as it can only be leaking from under there. If I pressurise the system and put my ear to the inlet I can hear bubbling so maybe one of the evap lines is split.

So really these small boost leaks must have been there when the car was being tuned. Hopefully i'll find the main boost leak tomorrow but when the system is fully holding pressure it will be interesting to see what the air/fuel ratio is doing.

Anyway so in short there has been a lot of tweaking to get the car running back to full power and stop it having spikes of lean fuelling. :x


----------



## V6RUL

Sounds a bit like a sieve.
We use ultrasonic leak testers at work which takes the pain out of the search.
Soapy water is still a good method too.

Maybe some new hoses with fabricated tees custom made may eliminate some potential leaks.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> Sounds a bit like a sieve.
> We use ultrasonic leak testers at work which takes the pain out of the search.
> Soapy water is still a good method too.
> 
> Maybe some new hoses with fabricated tees custom made may eliminate some potential leaks.
> Steve


It's all new and custom. Only small leaks solved with jubilees being tightened, an extra turn here and there. Small but there none the less. So you take your TT onto the offshore rigs to test for boost leaks then? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Was saying that any boost leaks that are on tee pieces could be eliminated by getting custom hoses made up with tees built in, but if the leaks are on on end pieces then it's a search and fix.

I've not had any boost leak issues..yet
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Was saying that any boost leaks that are on tee pieces could be eliminated by getting custom hoses made up with tees built in, but if the leaks are on on end pieces then it's a search and fix.
> 
> I've not had any boost leak issues..yet
> Steve


You dont run any boost thats why :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was saying that any boost leaks that are on tee pieces could be eliminated by getting custom hoses made up with tees built in, but if the leaks are on on end pieces then it's a search and fix.
> 
> I've not had any boost leak issues..yet
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You dont run any boost thats why :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, don't need that much psi to turn the wheels fast.. :-* 
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was saying that any boost leaks that are on tee pieces could be eliminated by getting custom hoses made up with tees built in, but if the leaks are on on end pieces then it's a search and fix.
> 
> I've not had any boost leak issues..yet
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You dont run any boost thats why :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, don't need that much psi to turn the wheels fast.. :-*
> Steve
Click to expand...

Until your car is actually proven i'll take your comments as laughable,give us the 6-700bhp results and 11 sec 1/4 miles without breaking anything or making excuses that you've promised then i'll take you seriously :-* i ran a [email protected] at the pod back in october before my latest tyre/suspension set up and faster spooling turbo so i will do 11's now,will you :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Ok big balls..
Let's see what March brings.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Showers as a rule or is that April. :lol: :lol:

That's my attempt to lighten the atmosphere :-*


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers James.
Im just as impatient as well, but sometimes sh.t happens and gets in the way of life.
Lets just hope my rota isn't changed, so i can actually get there.. 

Sounds like Stevie got some presents of Santa last year as i can feel him beating his chest already.
Pity he is coming in his van to the Pod..maybe thats the secret weapon.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Cheers James.
> Im just as impatient as well, but sometimes sh.t happens and gets in the way of life.
> Lets just hope my rota isn't changed, so i can actually get there..
> 
> Sounds like Stevie got some presents of Santa last year as i can feel him beating his chest already.
> Pity he is coming in his van to the Pod..maybe thats the secret weapon.. :lol:
> Steve


Yeah coming in my van to pick all the bits up that fall off your car,hey how about i race you in my van? Be good advertising for my business when you put it on youtube using all those silly little cameras you stick all over your car :roll:


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Ok big balls..
> Let's see what March brings.
> Steve


You are fucking hilarious


----------



## V6RUL

Im sure i can hear you from here..




 :-* 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Not my usual way of introducing a new part to the forum, but i feel it is worth a little play with ya to see if you can figure out my new piece of automotive porn..








If ive made it too hard i will zoom out on a daily basis.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

I will start...a new wiper blade :roll: we need more info


----------



## jamman

Cock ring ? :wink: (Your lovely lady mentioned the slight issue you were having)


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Cock ring ? :wink: (Your lovely lady mentioned the slight issue you were having)


Oh yes..this will certainly cure my short comings in that department as it is TT porn..trust me.. :roll: but wrong

Syd..weve not got that desperate we are CFing wipers just yet..unless Frase is, as he is a CF whore..  
Steve


----------



## kazinak

a flat bottom wheel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










http://s749.photobucket.com/profile/stevecollier42


----------



## Matt B

thats quality ha ha

Spoiler alert spoiler alert, kaz has hacked your photobucket lol. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

You and Caney can get back to blowing kisses to each other now lol


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> thats quality ha ha
> 
> Spoiler alert spoiler alert, kaz has hacked your photobucket lol. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Classic :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

God Kaz..i was hoping to get at least 2 or 3 days fun out of teasing..its just no fun anymore.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Good job i keep the naughty stuff elsewhere.. :roll:

So..yes this is the wheel ive bought but it will be modified slightly, as in blanks for the controls and a custom TT logo at the bottom. Ive been looking at it for a while and i finally cracked esp when i got a bit of a deal on it.

As for Steve..well..he is a prodder instead of a poster.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

That is pure porn 8) 8) 8) 8) eventually all mk1 TTs will go into hibernation and be re born into the mk2

[smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]









I will just get my coat


----------



## V6RUL

The wheel is not from a MK2 but did start out from the Audi range.
I think my TT needed a small facelift to bring it in to the 21st century and it is what the MK2 should have looked like..
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Very nice Steffi, very nice 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Charlie said:


> Very nice Steffi, very nice
> 
> Charlie


Cheers Charlene,
I will let you stroke it at the Pod..
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

just noticed the flappy paddle bits are CF


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> just noticed the flappy paddle bits are CF


Oh yeah..i forgot to mention that..i know James is going to hate it now.. :roll:








But the red stitching may make up for it a little.. 
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Very nice Steve, but sod the wheel, how is the car running at the moment?

What BHP are you putting out?


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Very nice Steve, but sod the wheel, how is the car running at the moment?
> 
> What BHP are you putting out?


I'm waiting till my rear transmission is replaced before I will put her back on the rollers in anger.
The wheel must give me an extra 10bhp
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Steve, but sod the wheel, how is the car running at the moment?
> 
> What BHP are you putting out?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting till my rear transmission is replaced before I will put her back on the rollers in anger.
> The wheel must give me an extra 10bhp
> Steve
Click to expand...

BHP per Pound Sterling spent would be an interesting measure lol.

Good job you are working offshore.


----------



## V6RUL

27


----------



## Matt B

31 - foooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ahem. Blinking heck. Thats a lot of dosh.

Hope its worth it. I guess we shall see at the pod.


----------



## jamman

Looks like the number is constantly changing :lol: :lol: 27 31 33 25 24

Not a fan at all of CF but like the flat bottom very cool 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Depends what you take into account..but it's a lot.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Depends what you take into account..but it's a lot.
> Steve


End of the day if it all goes well and puts a smile on your face cost doesn't really come into it. 

Just make sure you beat Mitchy the ego :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Loving the new wheel


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> Loving the new wheel


Cheers..its porn and pictures of it should really be moderated on the forum..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you take into account..but it's a lot.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> End of the day if it all goes well and puts a smile on your face cost doesn't really come into it.
> 
> Just make sure you beat Mitchy the ego :lol:
Click to expand...

Mitchy is doing it for the Autos
JonnyC is doing it for the manuals
V6RUL is doing it cos his TT hasn't blown up yet.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

As my rear diff is going to be replaced over the next few days, ive decided to bite the bullet and trade up to the HPA Competition Haldex controller as i need to ensure that my traction is spread over all four wheels.








I should receive it next week for fitment.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> The only benefit i can see is the assisted mechanical braking during braking, which in my opinion should be done when preparing for the corner and not whilst in the corner, however i do tend to brake a little during mid corner to readjust.
> This unit may be of benefit to the right driver but not for me.
> I have the blue fitted which releases the rear drive under braking.
> Steve


Glad you listened to real people in the end Steve and not just google.

First the steering wheel and now this next thing I do I will let you know :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

By the way that's called humour so keep you hair on, I think it will work great with your car when you get bored going in straight lines.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only benefit i can see is the assisted mechanical braking during braking, which in my opinion should be done when preparing for the corner and not whilst in the corner, however i do tend to brake a little during mid corner to readjust.
> This unit may be of benefit to the right driver but not for me.
> I have the blue fitted which releases the rear drive under braking.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you listened to real people in the end Steve and not just google :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Google has its place as a search engine as it will capture a good snapshot of the topics i want to read.
HPA feedback on here and the need for 4 wheel traction has tipped me over the edge.
And finally, if youve got one, it must be worth having as you dont part with your hard earned easily.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

I agree Steve like I said I do think it sounds like it will suit your car (and the power) perfectly so win win


----------



## V6RUL

I think it will do the trick and thanks to HPA for their help in forcing me to part with more wonga.
Its an expensive month esp with getting Jules a new mota but it does give me brownie points to flex the housekeeping budget..down the drain
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Copying me again then Steve :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

I would prefer to think of it as a Jamman moment.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> I would prefer to think of it as a Jamman moment.. :roll:
> Steve


Yeah but I copied Frase 

I just got a bigger mouth so more people hear about it :lol: :lol:

Share the love is my new moto


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to think of it as a Jamman moment.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I copied Frase
> 
> I just got a bigger mouth so more people hear about it :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

SH.T how do i cancel.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

One little baby arrived today..








Steve


----------



## jamman

Did the customs man bite you ?

It looks like an easy DIY job if you have a ramp but a right PITA if you don't.

Mines going in on Saturday along with a Haldex filter and oil change.

When you fitting yours I would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Did the customs man bite you ?
> 
> It looks like an easy DIY job if you have a ramp but a right PITA if you don't.
> 
> Mines going in on Saturday along with a Haldex filter and oil change.
> 
> When you fitting yours I would be interested in your thoughts.


Delivered today and will be fitted in the morning then some testing and off to the wrappers for the new skin, i wont be driving her till next Thursday/Friday.

Ive only got one buttock left after dishing up for the duty..  
Steve


----------



## Tritium

I take it you got a discount on the comp Haldex Steve? Still waiting here for mine to arrive ( Monday prob) and like James I think a haldex oil and filter change too, as the car will have its legs in the air. Plus some other bits for my local indie to fit..

Brian


----------



## V6RUL

Lets just say, that the price is a reflection of the interest that HPA are taking in my mota.

Barry from Autograph has just rang me to say that he took Janice out for a test drive with the new rear diff and HCC installed and boost setting in A mode which is 1 bar. Floored it in second and lit all 4 wheels up, then got some traction and he said "he is pleased with the..foookkking hell" he said, he will try to do a couple more runs this afternoon, when its a bit drier, this time in boost mode B which is 1.8 bar..hope he's got strong underpants on and the box holds up.
Steve


----------



## Tritium

Glad you got a good price. I was happy too. 
Hope Barry is buying the tyres " just testing your motor" :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Tritium said:


> Glad you got a good price. I was happy too.
> Hope Barry is buying the tyres " just testing your motor" :lol:


No discount for me..i paid full price including import duty.
I wont be beholdant to parts suppliers, so there is no confusion about warranties or having to do favours for suppliers, unless there is a prior agreement.

Hope ive got some tread left, but it has been wet over the weekend and roads have been a little slippy for good grip.

They didn't manage to do any further testing on Saturday, but will be doing a few runs today prior to the TT being delivered to the wrappers in Rochdale, Graphixlab.
Steve


----------



## Tritium

I just mentioned the group buy without being part of it ( can't wait fo it to hit target buyers).
Every little helps to us poor un's.
You must have had your fingers burnt in the past over warranty Steve? Or was it like me once with a business supplier; telling them to come and torch in two a new £250,000 piece if filling equipment as not fit for purpose.

Brian


----------



## V6RUL

No burnt fingers here, just clear cut transactions that have a warranty thrown in.

I do work in an enviroment where warranty and documentation is key as working in industrial commissioning is all about claims and LDs, so it must be rubbing off.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

Where in Rochdale is Graphixlab?


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> Where in Rochdale is Graphixlab?


Here is a link..
http://www.graphixlab.co.uk/
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

V6RUL said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Rochdale is Graphixlab?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link..
> http://www.graphixlab.co.uk/
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes I looked at the site, no location listed..


----------



## tonksy26

Think it's in oldham mate ?

Beckett street ?


----------



## V6RUL

They have a couple of options available to wrap the vehicles, just depends where space is available.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26

Do you live around Rochdale/oldham area Steve ?


----------



## V6RUL

tonksy26 said:


> Do you live around Rochdale/oldham area Steve ?


I live North Liverpool but Autograph are in Burnley and use the Graphixlab for tint and vinyl jobs.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Seeing that Kaz spoilt my last teaser pics.
I've received 2 off these today in bags..








Steve


----------



## tricklexxx

Gimp suit? :lol: or Shmidts? :?


----------



## V6RUL

There are 2, so the Schmids are out.
His and her gimp suits..sounds good, but no.
Steve


----------



## kazinak

Balls ?


----------



## V6RUL

Not bad, but Motorsport related.
Steve


----------



## SteviedTT

Crash helmets for track days. What have I won


----------



## V6RUL

SteviedTT said:


> Crash helmets for track days. What have I won


Your all to clever, maybe a PAX when your next over..
























Steve


----------



## SteviedTT

V6RUL said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crash helmets for track days. What have I won
> 
> 
> 
> Your all to clever, maybe a PAX when your next over..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'll pass on that mate, wouldn't be seen dead in a V6 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

SteviedTT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crash helmets for track days. What have I won
> 
> 
> 
> Your all to clever, maybe a PAX when your next over..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll pass on that mate, wouldn't be seen dead in a V6 :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I know what you mean..it will be big step up to get into a V6.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

That helmet looks a bit small for your head Steff


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> That helmet looks a bit small for your head Steff


Thats Julies..a 54..mine is a 61
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I made the mistake of thinking that power washing the TT for Ultimate Dubs would be enough to make it look good.
Oh no..i went round to Big Syds for a chat and i ended up walking away with some of his chop shop..








I think im turning into one of them OCD peeps.. 

Cheers Syd for showing me the highway to hell.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

V6RUL said:


> I made the mistake of thinking that power washing the TT for Ultimate Dubs would be enough to make it look good.
> Oh no..i went round to Big Syds for a chat and i ended up walling away with some of his chop shop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think im turning into one of them OCD peeps..
> 
> Cheers Syd for showing me the highway to hell.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


Hiya Steve make shore she's nice and clean I'll be checking on Sunday. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of thinking that power washing the TT for Ultimate Dubs would be enough to make it look good.
> Oh no..i went round to Big Syds for a chat and i ended up walling away with some of his chop shop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think im turning into one of them OCD peeps..
> 
> Cheers Syd for showing me the highway to hell.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Steve make shore she's nice and clean I'll be checking on Sunday. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
Click to expand...

Im going to try..but cleanings not my bag, but i understand..needs must.
Im hoping to sport my new CF spltter, similar to yours, if i can get them on in time.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

V6RUL said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of thinking that power washing the TT for Ultimate Dubs would be enough to make it look good.
> Oh no..i went round to Big Syds for a chat and i ended up walling away with some of his chop shop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think im turning into one of them OCD peeps..
> 
> Cheers Syd for showing me the highway to hell.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Steve make shore she's nice and clean I'll be checking on Sunday. :wink:
> 
> DAZ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im going to try..but cleanings not my bag, but i understand..needs must.
> Im hoping to sport my new CF spltter, similar to yours, if i can get them on in time.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Sounds nice mate I'm looking forward to seeing your car and all the new stuff you've had done. :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL

Just hope the wrap and new wheels will be on as this will be the finishing touches that im after.

Hope youve been looking after your mota as show season is coming up and youve not been around for a while.
Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

V6RUL said:


> Just hope the wrap and new wheels will be on as this will be the finishing touches that im after.
> 
> Hope youve been looking after your mota as show season is coming up and youve not been around for a while.
> Steve


I've been popping in and out just not posting that much.Will we see some picks of the rap before Sunday :?: 
Yes mine is good and now missing the rear seats :wink: I'll post pick's when I've taken some.


----------



## V6RUL

DAZTTC said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope the wrap and new wheels will be on as this will be the finishing touches that im after.
> 
> Hope youve been looking after your mota as show season is coming up and youve not been around for a while.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I've been popping in and out just not posting that much.Will we see some picks of the rap before Sunday :?:
> Yes mine is good and now missing the rear seats :wink: I'll post pick's when I've taken some.
Click to expand...

If the daylight is ok and i have time, i should be able to put something up. Graphixlab said they would send me some over as the wrap commenced..nothing in my inbox yet, though.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

99% happy with the wrap..odd niggle.
Here she is..
























No time to get the wheels swapped over.
Steve


----------



## tricklexxx

8)

Looks like Mauritus blue with a purple flip...

... Now what was that Rover colour called again... :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

Hmmmmmm....undecided....think I'd need to see it in the flesh. I was under the impression you were going for a completely different colour.

What I will say is that I think it needs lowering a touch more....and I think something needs to be done with the rear bumper as it looks a bit odd because the front bumper & side skirts are deeper yet the back one hasnt changed.

How's she running now anyway mate? All niggles gone?


----------



## E3 YOB

I think it will have to be seen in the flesh to mate. Just seems like you have dated the car a bit with a purple and blue flip.
As lee said it is not much different to the colour you had before. Maybe when you change the wheels it will look a bit fresher. Looks like they have done a nice wrap but purple flips are a little bit 90s.

I expect it does look better in the flesh though and flip effect never looks that great in photos.


----------



## jamman

Steve in my eyes you are suffering from all the unusual, outladish and exciting colours you put up for discussion ages ago I think people were maybe expecting something a bit different where you have ended up playing it very safe (which I always do)

Take it back and get the 1% niggles sorted because you will see them everytime you go to the car mate and it will drive you nuts.

Agree with Lee about dropping it a little more.

Have a great time at the show mate.

PS I quite like the scoop things at the side


----------



## burns

Looking good, Stevie! 8)

After the way you described the wrap at the last meet I was apprehensive...but this I like.


----------



## caney

Each to their own tbh,red interior is not for me either [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## VSeager

I have to agree that the back bumper looks a bit odd now with the front bumper and sideskirts... interesting colour though, although not a fan of the flip effect myself.


----------



## DAZTTC

L33JSA said:


> Hmmmmmm....undecided....think I'd need to see it in the flesh. I was under the impression you were going for a completely different colour.
> 
> What I will say is that I think it needs lowering a touch more....and I think something needs to be done with the rear bumper as it looks a bit odd because the front bumper & side skirts are deeper yet the back one hasnt changed.
> 
> How's she running now anyway mate? All niggles gone?


+1 But I'll see it in the flesh on Sunday as long as you like it Steve that's all that matters. 8)

DAZ


----------



## V6RUL

Cameras don't do the colour justice..the flip colours are quite soft.
Caught doing what I hate..








There's an echo in here and the granny scarred sounds nice.








Steve


----------



## DAZTTC

V6RUL said:


> Cameras don't do the colour justice..the flip colours are quite soft.
> Caught doing what I hate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an echo in here and the granny scarred sounds nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


You missed a bit. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## E3 YOB

looks nice in those pics Steff. Looks like they did an alright job. Did they do the rear quarter and roofline in one piece?


----------



## ian222

2nd pics look much better Steve.


----------



## Tritium

ian222 said:


> 2nd pics look much better Steve.


Agreed. The first set looked a bit underwhelming to me. But I think I get a glint of something more special in your "polish-the-crap-out-of-it" one :lol:

ps hope that's a microfibre cloth mate

Brian


----------



## Matt B

You should have got them to wrap your bald spot :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC

Matt B said:


> You should have got them to wrap your bald spot :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Too many wrinkles on my forehead to wrap.
Roof and rear quarter were done in 1 piece Frase, but some one needs to spend a few hours with a sharp pin.. :roll: on it
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Once you have a bubble it always comes back  My wrap has seen better days now. Going for a respray next month when I have finished the bodywork off.


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Too many wrinkles on my forehead to wrap.
> Roof and rear quarter were done in 1 piece Frase, but some one needs to spend a few hours with a sharp pin.. :roll: on it
> Steve


Just take it back mate book it in while you are away take pictures now and send them off.


----------



## Charlie

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many wrinkles on my forehead to wrap.
> Roof and rear quarter were done in 1 piece Frase, but some one needs to spend a few hours with a sharp pin.. :roll: on it
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Just take it back mate book it in while you are away take pictures now and send them off.
Click to expand...

+1 if it isn't right don't accept it buddy.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

It's not that bad, just not quite good enough..that extra 2% needs doing, to finish it off.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Some pics of the mota at UDs..with slight angle changes to try and represent the colours..

































Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Cameras don't do the colour justice..the flip colours are quite soft.
> Caught doing what I hate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's an echo in here and the granny scarred sounds nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Glad someone got a picture of you with cloth and polish in hand :lol:

I can't believe how your car looks now Steve! I like the colour alot. Be nice to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Guzi

Looking good Steve ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jays_225

looks goood love the wrap!


----------



## burns

Definitely liking the wrap. And I agree with Mark...'bout time we saw you with a cloth in your hand!


----------



## Hark

V6RUL said:


> It's not that bad, just not quite good enough..that extra 2% needs doing, to finish it off.
> Steve


In my uneducated opinion if you want a perfect finish no pin will sort it. The colour is exactly as you describe and people can love it or hate it, part of me quite liked it tbh. The prep doesn't look like it was up to scratch and for what I heard it cost I'd be wanting it taken off and done again. Not my car, but I had shit prep on my TT, and it was part of the reason I eventually decided to sell it 12 months down the line.

From a distance it's really eye catching, but those little marks will bug the crap outta you and I'm not even really that in to all that detailing s**t.


----------



## bigsyd

Ahhhh i see you are at one with the force young jedi 8)


----------



## Charlie

bigsyd said:


> Ahhhh i see you are at one with the force young jedi 8)
> 
> Young!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Charlie


----------



## robokn

Are you wearing jogging bottoms and shoes??

On a serious note, I didn't like the finsh looked a bit matte wether that was the case I am not sure, didn't like it TBH 
but it's not my car, and if you have issues they will just eat away at you for quite some time, till you do mad 
and rip it all off


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Are you wearing jogging bottoms and shoes??
> 
> On a serious note, I didn't like the finsh looked a bit matte wether that was the case I am not sure, didn't like it TBH but it's
> not my car, and if you have issues they will just eat away at you for quite some time, till you do mad and rip it all off


Ah well, maybe i can do something that you will like in the future, but i like it..for now
She has gone back to the wrappers to get some niggles sorted out.
The good thing about a wrap is that it can be ripped off if i fancy a change, but for now it stays.

ps Nike trainers..zoom is a good thing.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steve, I think the money you have spent and the patience you have is to be commended I personally would have killed
someone by now, my wife would have killed me :lol:

I just not sure on the wrap but then I only spent about 10 mins in the whole show Sat night as I was dropping my CS seats off to Bart,


----------



## jamman

So Steve I think I can confirm that Rob doesn't like/isn't sure about the wrap :wink:


----------



## New2AudiTT

V6RUL said:


> 99% happy with the wrap..odd niggle.
> Here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Luv the front mate. What's on there? a bit of detail and link where you got the bits and pieces.

Car is looking sublime 

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> So Steve I think I can confirm that Rob doesn't like/isn't sure about the wrap :wink:


Rob prefers baby blues and oranges..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

New2AudiTT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% happy with the wrap..odd niggle.
> Here she is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Luv the front mate. What's on there? a bit of detail and link where you got the bits and pieces.
> 
> Car is looking sublime
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Cheers bud.
Have you checked out my modifications list in the garage section..
garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_own_vehicle&CID=721
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

sorry i was out yesterday m8, in tomorrow if you are about


----------



## robokn

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Steve I think I can confirm that Rob doesn't like/isn't sure about the wrap :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob prefers baby blues and oranges..
> Steve
Click to expand...

exclusive colours is another way of putting it lol


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> sorry i was out yesterday m8, in tomorrow if you are about


Sorry bud. Back in Aberdeen now. Was a busy day yesterday getting ready to go away.
Will come round next week when I'm back.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Steve I think I can confirm that Rob doesn't like/isn't sure about the wrap :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob prefers baby blues and oranges..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exclusive colours is another way of putting it lol
Click to expand...

The blue was special but the orange has been done..
Steve


----------



## robokn

Yeh but it was a heavy old V6 lol, the TTS just seems a better drive perhaps it's the 
Less miles, mag ride, auto dimming everything, not sure but more than happy with it but trust me there won't be another TTS like it a lot has come off the blue one and now residing on the jaffa


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a side view of the TT at different angles to show the subtleness of the colour changes..
Under bright lights the change is more significant though, but not as bad as the chav flips.



































Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

The more i see it the more i like it but, i do wish you you had gone for something more in your face


----------



## V6RUL

Adam-tt said:


> The more i see it the more i like it but, i do wish you you had gone for something more in your face


Maybe next time..if i feel rad..








Wasn't brave enough this time round.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more i see it the more i like it but, i do wish you you had gone for something more in your face
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time..if i feel rad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't brave enough this time round.
> Steve
Click to expand...

TBH I think everyone was expecting something like this, so the reality is a little underwhelming.
Dont get me wrong I think your new colorscheme is nice, I was just expecting .........bazinga


----------



## jamman

I agree with some of the comments regards being a little more out there but I also think it has to be balanced with living with the car day to day and a real in your face wrap would I think become stale to the owner very very quickly.


----------



## V6RUL

My mota doesn't hide away during the week or weekends, its a daily, so as james has said, a balance needs to be reached and im sure when you see it Matt you will see thats enough..for now.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

When are you calling the thread at an end, as in completed..

good effort by the way.


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> When are you calling the thread at an end, as in completed..
> 
> good effort by the way.


Cheers.
I suppose the thread comes to an end when the car goes to the scraper.
This is where i post up things about the mota instead of individual posts, unless i do a "how to" which i have done in the past.
Steve


----------



## robokn

I hate trailer queens a pointless effort and no respect at all from me


----------



## Matt B

robokn said:


> I hate trailer queens a pointless effort and no respect at all from me


Agreed. My BT car does at least 300 miles per week  and I love every minute of it lol


----------



## a13xbb

E3 YOB said:


> but purple flips are a little bit 90s.


Oi not quite 90's!  








Back in the day! 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

a13xbb said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> but purple flips are a little bit 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi not quite 90's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day! 8)
Click to expand...

i remember that car well off punto sports  there was another that would change colour (heat reactive paint)


----------



## tricklexxx

^^^^

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: oh dear massive fail!


----------



## stevebeechTA

V6RUL said:


> Some pics of the mota at UDs..with slight angle changes to try and represent the colours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Love this pic, shows her of nice


----------



## V6RUL

I would like to think that mine is more of a 21st century flip.
Steve


----------



## Adam-tt

It was an amazing car not everyones cup of tea though


----------



## V6RUL

Teaser..








Steve


----------



## New2AudiTT

V6RUL said:


> Teaser..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Flat bottom steering wheel??


----------



## V6RUL

Might be.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## tricklexxx

V6RUL said:


> Teaser..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


You can't wack a bit of Letraset! 

Gonna look 8) Steve - v jealous...


----------



## V6RUL

The logo is actually embedded.
The audio and phone controls will be blanked off to give a cleaner look, plus they wont be wired up anyway.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Will it be fitted for when you get back Steve


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Will it be fitted for when you get back Steve


I would say..deffo, as im tracking it as we speak..but then again, it has to make a few stops along the way.
I should be back next Thursday night and picking her up on the Friday with Schmits and wheel on.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## tricklexxx

V6RUL said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be fitted for when you get back Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I would say..deffo, as im tracking it as we speak..but then again, it has to make a few stops along the way.
> I should be back next Thursday night and picking her up on the Friday with Schmits and wheel on.. :wink:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Sweeeeeeeeetttt 8) look forward to the pics Steve :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Pics are a given as im a pic whore.
There are other things on the list to do which i hope aren't going to impact on picking the mota up next Friday..so its all fingers crossed from my end,
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

have you seen this steve viewtopic.php?f=54&t=266256


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> have you seen this steve viewtopic.php?f=54&t=266256


OOOOOOOO yeah, ive put me name down for some "3 into 2" action.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Just been checking out the Santa Pod website and found that the old girl is still being used on their site..








How different she looks now..poor thing..why did i fall for all this modding thing.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ps just checked on the wheel and it's on the move to Colnbrook UK
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Steering wheel has been fitted and wheels are going on next week..
































Steve


----------



## New2AudiTT

V6RUL said:


> Steering wheel has been fitted and wheels are going on next week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Sweet. where did you buy the steering from mate ? and is it an easy job to fit.

cheers


----------



## E3 YOB

Looks like an Autocarbon wheel

www.bimmian.com

Looks good on Steff - Wasn't sure about it but looks nice fitted.


----------



## bigsyd

Steve popped round tonight and i got to see the new steering wheel and wrap, the wheel is foookin pure car pawn  only thing that would make it look better is it being in the RS    and onto the wrap...now i had seen a sample of what Steve was going for and tbh it was not for me...then i saw some pics from last weeks show and the car was looking good so i thought maybe its just because its a picture that it is looking good, all i can say is in the flesh i love the colour 8) 8) it is so different but not in your face way, i was shocked actually how much i did like it.you know what is spoiling it for me now Steve but each to there own, its all coming together now


----------



## E3 YOB

bigsyd said:


> Steve popped round tonight and i got to see the new steering wheel and wrap, the wheel is foookin pure car pawn  only thing that would make it look better is it being in the RS    and onto the wrap...now i had seen a sample of what Steve was going for and tbh it was not for me...then i saw some pics from last weeks show and the car was looking good so i thought maybe its just because its a picture that it is looking good, all i can say is in the flesh i love the colour 8) 8) it is so different but not in your face way, i was shocked actually how much i did like it.you know what is spoiling it for me now Steve but each to there own, its all coming together now


Syd, yeah I agree Steve's face does spoil the look but we can't really hold that against his build :lol:

Looking forward to seeing the car Steff and I like the wheels so will be interesting to see them on.


----------



## tricklexxx

Flat bottom looks tip top Steve 8)

Gonna reserve judgement on the Shmidts for the time being... Although I have a sneaking suspicion thy they will look pretty slick!

Not that it matters what I think! :lol:

No comment on the face :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie

Steering wheel looks great Stephanie, pure sex. I also love Schmidt's and am looking forward to seeing them on 

Charlene


----------



## Tritium

Charlie said:


> Steering wheel looks great Stephanie, pure sex. I also love Schmidt's and am looking forward to seeing them on
> 
> Charlene


Agreed

I take it the lump hammer is part of the Schmidt fitting kit? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

The wheel issssss great to hold and porn to look at.
Plenty of interest in the TT at the Pod today and all positive, even Caney didn't comment on the wrap, which must be a good sign.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Just been checking out the Santa Pod website and found that the old girl is still being used on their site..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How different she looks now..poor thing..why did i fall for all this modding thing.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Ps just checked on the wheel and it's on the move to Colnbrook UK
> Steve


Steve you have a blank plate in that grill and your oil cooler is there isnt it? :?:


----------



## Bikerz

robokn said:


> I hate trailer queens a pointless effort and no respect at all from me


Yeah execpt some things you CANT MOT :roll: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been checking out the Santa Pod website and found that the old girl is still being used on their site..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How different she looks now..poor thing..why did i fall for all this modding thing.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Ps just checked on the wheel and it's on the move to Colnbrook UK
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve you have a blank plate in that grill and your oil cooler is there isnt it? :?:
Click to expand...

Old bumper Sheldon...
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> even Caney didn't comment on the wrap, which must be a good sign.. :lol:
> Steve


More shocked at your 280bhp 1/4 mile time to comment on the wrap :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Not using launch is always going to affect the time but it was about enjoying the day and hooking up with some fellow TTiers.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> Not using launch is always going to affect the time but it was about enjoying the day and hooking up with some fellow TTiers.
> Steve


Yeah, I always get better times with my Launch Control! Lol! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Right foot brake, tree goes green and then move the right foot over and onto the go pedal, is going to be slow.
Sav was easily beating me off the line.
Steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> 500 that's small fry.. Were talking much bigger numbers.
> If I wanted 400, then that would have been plug and play.
> Steve


What are the numbers Steve? or was the above quote referring to Brek appose to BHP ?

Plus what did the liquid TT gauge say for that run ?


----------



## V6RUL

My liquid is saying 400 bhp and 340 lb/ft at 1.1 bar
Just got back home and managed to play with a few bikes on the way home.
She is pulling really hard in 6th from 70 mph.
Got the thumbs up when we parted.. Which is a good sign
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not using launch is always going to affect the time but it was about enjoying the day and hooking up with some fellow TTiers.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I always get better times with my Launch Control! Lol! :lol:
Click to expand...

Enough Noz to blow the bloody doors off lol


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> My liquid is saying 400 bhp and 340 lb/ft at 1.1 bar
> Just got back home and managed to play with a few bikes on the way home.
> She is pulling really hard in 6th from 70 mph.
> Got the thumbs up when we parted.. Which is a good sign
> Steve


depends on the type of bike it was :lol: :lol:

How come your only running 400 bhp, I thought this was all tuned up. :?


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> My liquid is saying 400 bhp and 340 lb/ft at 1.1 bar
> Just got back home and managed to play with a few bikes on the way home.
> She is pulling really hard in 6th from 70 mph.
> Got the thumbs up when we parted.. Which is a good sign
> Steve


With a slipping clutch???


----------



## robokn

V6RUL said:


> Not using launch is always going to affect the time but it was about enjoying the day and hooking up with some fellow TTiers.
> Steve


 I thought it was going to be a day with big power and quick times


----------



## caney

I really don't get your logic at all :? You seem to be happy with a 13.9? 400bhp should of bagged you a 12 sec 1/4 easily! The reality of it all is that your car just doesn't perform and you seem to constantly make excuses for it all the time? If your clutch packs are glazed ie slipping then how are you keeping up with bikes etc? I'm really confused by your whole attitude to your car tbh,also I saw your runs and the engine didn't sound happy at all,good luck with your continued quest for something-not sure what it is though :lol: btw I saw 2 tt's where we're the rest?


----------



## caney

robokn said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not using launch is always going to affect the time but it was about enjoying the day and hooking up with some fellow TTiers.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was going to be a day with big power and quick times
Click to expand...

You thought wrong


----------



## robokn

How silly of me Steve


----------



## caney

robokn said:


> How silly of me Steve


Yep :lol:


----------



## Matt B

For fucks sake, why dont you all stop giving Steve so much shit. Its like you cant wait for him to fail. Christ I am glad I have better friends .........


----------



## robokn

They thing is Steve always promises to deliver car doesn't perform and Steve comes up with an excuse

His car his money but personally I would've given up a while ago


----------



## bigsyd

Matt B said:


> For fucks sake, why dont you all stop giving Steve so much shit. Its like you cant wait for him to fail. Christ I am glad I have better friends .........


well said m8... some people just give up on things to easily and some people have more go in them


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> For fucks sake, why dont you all stop giving Steve so much shit. Its like you cant wait for him to fail. Christ I am glad I have better friends .........


Not giving him shit,just expressing an opinion.was hoping he did do well after all the money he's spent on the car!just confused as to why it always fall short of the mark.


----------



## caney

robokn said:


> They thing is Steve always promises to deliver car doesn't perform and Steve comes up with an excuse
> 
> His car his money but personally I would've given up a while ago


That's it in a nutshell,no more to be said.


----------



## robokn

bigsyd said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake, why dont you all stop giving Steve so much shit. Its like you cant wait for him to fail. Christ I am glad I have better friends .........
> 
> 
> 
> well said m8... some people just give up on things to easily and some people have more go in them
Click to expand...

And more Money Syd


----------



## Bikerz

I just wish the bloody things would work, more play friends!
Steve have a word and tell them your taking it somewhere else :wink:


----------



## FayeP

Hi, saw your car at ultimate dubs the other week....could do with some advice if it's not to cheeky? I'm thinking of doing a mk2 grill conversion on my new TT, how difficult is it to do?

Also I'm pretty sure I passed you today on the A41 near Newport?


----------



## V6RUL

FayeP said:


> Hi, saw your car at ultimate dubs the other week....could do with some advice if it's not to cheeky? I'm thinking of doing a mk2 grill conversion on my new TT, how difficult is it to do?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I passed you today on the A41 near Newport?


Hi mate, you will have to excuse some of the above posters..were not all that bad.
I was down the 41 today, coming back from the Pod via scenic route, would i have seen you ? what were you in..
If you have a MK1 and you want the big grille conversion, i would suggest trying the Rieger website and getting a plastic bumper over a fibreglass and the grilles are from Audi direct. Rieger fitment is probably the best swap out, without issues and of course it will have to be painted..
















Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Hi mate, you will have to excuse some of the above posters..were not all that bad.
> Steve


Speak for yourself on my day I'm much worse


----------



## E3 YOB

Stop your squabbling chaps. To stop the fighting just remind yourselves that I built a more powerful TT than all of you first time. It was easy and i'll take it above 600 bhp when I can be 4rsed  Case closed :lol:


----------



## FayeP

V6RUL said:


> FayeP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, saw your car at ultimate dubs the other week....could do with some advice if it's not to cheeky? I'm thinking of doing a mk2 grill conversion on my new TT, how difficult is it to do?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I passed you today on the A41 near Newport?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, you will have to excuse some of the above posters..were not all that bad.
> I was down the 41 today, coming back from the Pod via scenic route, would i have seen you ? what were you in..
> If you have a MK1 and you want the big grille conversion, i would suggest trying the Rieger website and getting a plastic bumper over a fibreglass and the grilles are from Audi direct. Rieger fitment is probably the best swap out, without issues and of course it will have to be painted.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi ya, the forums great everyones been really helpful! You might have it was on the stretch between the A5 and Newport, was in a mk1 3.2 in silver, but only got it 3 weeks ago and she's standard for now, plenty on the wish list though.
Thank you for the advise, much appreciated. Will tackle the suspension and wheels first.
Faye


----------



## V6RUL

FayeP said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FayeP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, saw your car at ultimate dubs the other week....could do with some advice if it's not to cheeky? I'm thinking of doing a mk2 grill conversion on my new TT, how difficult is it to do?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I passed you today on the A41 near Newport?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, you will have to excuse some of the above posters..were not all that bad.
> I was down the 41 today, coming back from the Pod via scenic route, would i have seen you ? what were you in..
> If you have a MK1 and you want the big grille conversion, i would suggest trying the Rieger website and getting a plastic bumper over a fibreglass and the grilles are from Audi direct. Rieger fitment is probably the best swap out, without issues and of course it will have to be painted.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi ya, the forums great everyones been really helpful! You might have it was on the stretch between the A5 and Newport, was in a mk1 3.2 in silver, but only got it 3 weeks ago and she's standard for now, plenty on the wish list though.
> Thank you for the advise, much appreciated. Will tackle the suspension and wheels first.
> Faye
Click to expand...

Nah, didn't spot ya. I was playing with a track prepped RX8 around there.
Suspension is a good thing to look at first..save your pennies and get a good setup.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> Stop your squabbling chaps. To stop the fighting just remind yourselves that I built a more powerful TT than all of you first time. It was easy and i'll take it above 600 bhp when I can be 4rsed  Case closed :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

E3 YOB said:


> Stop your squabbling chaps. To stop the fighting just remind yourselves that I built a more powerful TT than all of you first time. It was easy and i'll take it above 600 bhp when I can be 4rsed  Case closed :lol:


From your balcony lol


----------



## V6RUL

Pity some of the prodders dont look into the mirror a bit more..
Caney = sold subject to it not breaking..
Robokn = sold up as he didn't have the balls to fit a turbo to it..
R80RTT = sold 2 and 1 still in bits

Anon.. :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

You forgot to mention the working ones tho Steve :roll: :lol:


----------



## robokn

V6RUL said:


> Pity some of the prodders dont look into the mirror a bit more..
> 
> Robokn = sold up as he didn't have the balls to fit a turbo to it..
> 
> Anon.. :lol:


Steve, you couldn't be further from the mark, I need my car every day, as I commute each day to work, so why would I give it to a company to destroy many parts and then for me to pay the bill.

*How many days has your car actually run properly in the last TWO YEARS!*

There has never been an excuse from me ref any bits on my car as I go to professionals to get my car done, 
I wouldn't have asked Huets Car Audio to fit a turbo to my car!

Why didn't you just go to storm after all thats where the kit came from originally

I dread to think how much money you have spent on _research_ yes it might promise 8,000,000 Bhp but it never seems to produce due to this and that, it was a slipping clutch this week end I believe, yet you still managed to _play with a few bikes and track prepped RX7_

So before you question my balls, perhaps a reality check may be in order just think what you could have bought before you burned a shed load of cash on a car that is _Lets face it never going to run correctly_

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...q/page/1/advert-type/dealer-stock?logcode=dsp

And BTW I have two kids both in private school, a House, Three Dogs, Two Tortoises which all come before wasting a third world national debt on a car, so perhaps I have my balls in order a little more than you think

I shall leave this debacle as that is my final word on this as TBH it's so boring it's a joke, It will make this Oh sorry the vents were in the wrong position so it only made 280, but I did have a good play with a F-15 on the way home got a wave as he passed by










Your the best Steve and your car is the best V6 ever oh there I let it slip out, silly me


----------



## Rich196

robokn said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity some of the prodders dont look into the mirror a bit more..
> 
> Robokn = sold up as he didn't have the balls to fit a turbo to it..
> 
> Anon.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, you couldn't be further from the mark, I need my car every day, as I commute each day to work, so why would I give it to a company to destroy many parts and then for me to pay the bill.
> 
> *How many days has your car actually run properly in the last TWO YEARS!*
> 
> There has never been an excuse from me ref any bits on my car as I go to professionals to get my car done,
> I wouldn't have asked Huets Car Audio to fit a turbo to my car!
> 
> Why didn't you just go to storm after all thats where the kit came from originally
> 
> I dread to think how much money you have spent on _research_ yes it might promise 8,000,000 Bhp but it never seems to produce due to this and that, it was a slipping clutch this week end I believe, yet you still managed to _play with a few bikes and track prepped RX7_
> 
> So before you question my balls, perhaps a reality check may be in order just think what you could have bought before you burned a shed load of cash on a car that is _Lets face it never going to run correctly_
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...q/page/1/advert-type/dealer-stock?logcode=dsp
> 
> And BTW I have two kids both in private school, a House, Three Dogs, Two Tortoises which all come before wasting a third world national debt on a car, so perhaps I have my balls in order a little more than you think
> 
> I shall leave this debacle as that is my final word on this as TBH it's so boring it's a joke, It will make this Oh sorry the vents were in the wrong position so it only made 280, but I did have a good play with a F-15 on the way home got a wave as he passed by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your the best Steve and your car is the best V6 ever oh there I let it slip out, silly me
Click to expand...

*hahahahahahaha Chin up everyone!*


----------



## TT51

Good grief :?

This forum hasn't changed, no one questions my 1000bhp van on the T5 forum 

Handbags at dawn guys get a grip


----------



## jamman

I'm at Cromer at the moment contemplating an ice cream looks like I might have to grab some popcorn as well.

I think Steve has made numerous errors along the way but rubbing his nose in it too many times is a bit much.

Lighten up folks life is too short.


----------



## robokn

Fair point just going to sit by the pool and enjoy a similar ice cream based treat, working from home just love it


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> I think Steve has made numerous errors along the way but rubbing his nose in it too many times is a bit much.
> 
> Lighten up folks life is too short.


Im with you buddy. I really want Steve to get it working. However he ignores any help anyone try's to give and and stands by a bunch of RUDE ARROGANT and we are all starting to see on here useless too plonkers. I wish he would kick them into touch and get the car he deserves! I think its got too tiresome for some and I can see why they are now telling him straight.

Please get it working buddy, I really do hope you beat me to getting a fully working car, however it seems doubtful!


----------



## country boy

robokn said:


> Fair point just going to sit by the pool and enjoy a similar ice cream based treat, working from home just love it


Thought you'd had your last word on your last post! Hopefully you will get this car going soon Steve.I'd honestly have a word with the guys down at 'Total Vag' as they have a lot of experience with turboed V6's and dont seem to have any of the problems your encountering.One of there customers R32 turbo runs consistent quarters in the 11's and is only rated at somewhere between 480-500bhp and has also only needed a replacement turbo in the 6 odd years since it was converted.


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Pity some of the prodders dont look into the mirror a bit more..
> Caney = sold subject to it not breaking..
> 
> Anon.. :lol:


You really are something else :lol: I never started a build thread claiming what it could do,I just got on with it and did the times.you can only dream of my 1/4 mile times :-* mind you you're pretty close with your 13.9  if I see you at Stanford hall I'll bring a mirror so we can both look in it :lol: most of what I say is said as a joke,so take it as that :wink: good luck with getting it to work properly  I promise to stop prodding and fully support you in what you do,the reason I never ran at santapod btw was because I've sold her,regret not running the van against you now though after seeing your times :wink: 
Bye


----------



## R80RTT

V6RUL said:


> Pity some of the prodders dont look into the mirror a bit more..
> Caney = sold subject to it not breaking..
> Robokn = sold up as he didn't have the balls to fit a turbo to it..
> R80RTT = sold 2 and 1 still in bits
> 
> Anon.. :lol:


Lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## R80RTT

robokn said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity some of the prodders dont look into the mirror a bit more..
> 
> Robokn = sold up as he didn't have the balls to fit a turbo to it..
> 
> Anon.. :lol:
Click to expand...

Steve, you couldn't be further from the mark, I need my car every day, as I commute each day to work, so why would I give it to a company to destroy many parts and then for me to pay the bill.

*How many days has your car actually run properly in the last TWO YEARS!*

There has never been an excuse from me ref any bits on my car as I go to professionals to get my car done, 
I wouldn't have asked Huets Car Audio to fit a turbo to my car!

A Few Errors although funny 8,000,000 Bhp -Actually 400bhp at 1.1 Bar and 750 bhp at 2 Bar

it was a slipping clutch this week end I believe, yet you still managed to _play with a few bikes and track prepped RX7_ -

I actually believe it was a track version rx8? what is one of those?

Too be honest Steves its not personal, it just the information you give out just slaps you in the face each time. Since owning a TT I ve never had one BT break down on me. Only minor tuning issues, but have always got me home without issue. I actually had four TTs and actually sold Two. One is in bits, and will be built for PURPOSE, hence why it was stripped just like what Steve (Spurs) is looking at doing. I have one I run for Shows and has never let me down. You have spent at least twice the normal average of a BT Motor, and for the number of issues you have, personally I cant see you hammering Yobs Motor, with the add ons he has comming. It will be a long time until we see anyone get near the figures of either Spurs or Yob. Now thats a ticket, I d like to see at GTI International!! I hope it comes together for you, but at present this build is one, I can clearly see and understand, why most of the Top Tuners avoid.


----------



## Bikerz

R80RTT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pity some of the prodders dont look into the mirror a bit more..
> 
> Robokn = sold up as he didn't have the balls to fit a turbo to it..
> 
> Anon.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be a long time until we see anyone get near the figures of either Spurs or Yob.
Click to expand...

Cheeky git! Im soo close too [smiley=argue.gif]

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

> It will be a long time until we see anyone get near the figures of either Spurs or Yob.





> Cheeky git! Im soo close too [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> :lol:


By the time you have finished we will have moved on to modifying hover boards


----------



## Bikerz

Back home on 8th April for 2 weeks and hope to finish my bits, then its over to Bill.


----------



## caney

E3 YOB said:


> It will be a long time until we see anyone get near the figures of either Spurs or Yob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky git! Im soo close too [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the time you have finished we will have moved on to modifying hover boards
Click to expand...

 :lol: so funny,Bikerz is another dreamer too!


----------



## Bikerz

caney said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a long time until we see anyone get near the figures of either Spurs or Yob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky git! Im soo close too [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the time you have finished we will have moved on to modifying hover boards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: so funny,Bikerz is another dreamer too!
Click to expand...

 :lol: You bitch..... that cuts deep


----------



## caney

Bikerz said:


> :lol: You bitch..... that cuts deep


At least you have a sense of humour


----------



## Bikerz

caney said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: You bitch..... that cuts deep
> 
> 
> 
> At least you have a sense of humour
Click to expand...

 :lol: Id have slit my wrists ages ago on here if I didn't, especially with mates like you on here!


----------



## E3 YOB

Bikerz said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: You bitch..... that cuts deep
> 
> 
> 
> At least you have a sense of humour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Id have slit my wrists ages ago on here if I didn't, especially with mates like you on here!
Click to expand...

Mates?


----------



## R80RTT

It will be a long time until we see anyone get near the figures of either Spurs or Yob. [/quote]

Cheeky git! Im soo close too [smiley=argue.gif]

As a student are you looking for someone to give you a tow????


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers for the offer that would save me the fuel and if i grease the tyres and brakes that should save me some wear on them!


----------



## ViperOneZero

And in news elsewhere, V6RUL's rig springs a leak.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4223001/Well-from-hell-gas-leak-fears.html


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> And in news elsewhere, V6RUL's rig springs a leak.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4223001/Well-from-hell-gas-leak-fears.html


I was on that platform last year, got my finger over the hole, so please don't smoke.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

As planned she has gone under the knife for a new clutch and hot parts are going to Zircotec for a little coating..








DSG








New wheels will be installed whilst she is asleep.

I should be going offshore this week so i will not need her.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Gearbox stripped down to inspect the clutch packs, baskets and steels..








































There is wear to the outer friction plates and also the associated steels.
New clutch to be fitted..but who's
Steve


----------



## R80RTT

any pics of the new wheels on the car?


----------



## bigsyd

Anybody who can work on that box and know what they are on about....would have been drowned many years ago for being a witch :lol: its all black magic


----------



## V6RUL

R80RTT said:


> any pics of the new wheels on the car?


The wheels are sat at Autograph waiting for the engine and box to go back in and to be adapted and setup before the rims go on, no point in tempting fate putting them on now.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Anybody who can work on that box and know what they are on about....would have been drowned many years ago for being a witch :lol: its all black magic


Graham of Chester Transmissions will be sorting and getting the box ready for Autograph to refit it, Graham knows his stuff and has dealt with DSG systems for years, he will be checking that all measurements are within tolerance and fitting the new clutches.
Steve


----------



## caney

R80RTT said:


> any pics of the new wheels on the car?


Don't be getting any ideas you need to save your money :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Decided to get a new motorsport Go Pro 2 HD cam for rear vids and i will use my MUVI for forward ones..








Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

It's always in bits :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

tony_rigby_uk said:


> It's always in bits :roll:


Oh, and hello to you to stranger..  
This activity has been planned for the last few months, just been waiting to go away for long enough so i dont need the mota. Ive put over 3k miles on her over the past couple of months.
This is planned mantenance, not a breakdown.

you have been a little quiet recently..
Hows yours running Tony ? 
Turned the boost down to preserve the engine?
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Another little addition to replace existing coilpack plugs..








Steve


----------



## jamman

As part of my new years resolution to be nice to you I'm not going to go into QUITE HOW taking your gearbox/clutch etc etc apart is planned maintenance  :?

I like the blue thingymajigs 

See you on the 7th


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> As part of my new years resolution to be nice to you I'm not going to go into QUITE HOW taking your gearbox/clutch etc etc apart is planned maintenance  :?
> 
> I like the blue thingymajigs
> 
> See you on the 7th


We will see about the 7th, as it will be tight.
The clutch has slipped for a long time and was waiting to be replaced when I next went away for an extended period.
Steve


----------



## jamman

You going to the meet on the 6th then ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> You going to the meet on the 6th then ?


If I go on the 6th, I will be going on the 7th but it is whether she is ready on time.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

New clutchpack assembly..








Tolerances checked and shims added where ness..








Steve


----------



## neilc

When will it all be back together then Steve :?:


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> When will it all be back together then Steve :?:


I'm waiting for the ceramic coated parts to come back from Zircotec before the engine goes back in.
Maybe later on in the week, whilst I'm in Aberdeen.
Steve


----------



## jamman

At least that's one thing Autograph do have experience in :wink:

Hope you make the 7th Steve.


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> At least that's one thing Autograph do have experience in :wink:
> 
> Hope you make the 7th Steve.


thats what I was hoping too


----------



## V6RUL

I will be back from Aberdeen on Friday, so if she is ready then, i will be going to Stanford Hall and then over to support the trackday but realistically the car needs to be ready for Luxemberg the following week and there is little point in rushing things as it always ends up in tears.
Steve


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> I will be back from Aberdeen on Friday, so if she is ready then, i will be going to Stanford Hall and then over to support the trackday but realistically the car needs to be ready for Luxemberg the following week and there is little point in rushing things as it always ends up in tears.
> Steve


Really hope you can make it Steve , busy weekend for you then if it all works out


----------



## iktank

Just been flicking tho your blog - brilliant


----------



## ViperOneZero

PROGRESS?


----------



## V6RUL

Im currently offshore at the mo. 
Then i will have to go in the office for probably 3 days before i can come home.

Once im back i will be visiting Autograph to see how they have been getting on.
The front rad assembly has been sent to Pro Alloy to make a custom radiator unit which will be more deeper and compact to allow for a better cold air feed for the air intake. This will mean the secondary auxillary rad can be deleted to free up a little space in the O/S scoop.
AET has inspected the turbo and its as new.
The block has been inspected by Ric Wood and thats all good.
The OEM clutch wont be going in yet as we are looking at fitting additional friction plates and steels into the unit which will hopefully minimise or remove the slipping issues we have been experiancing.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Interesting about the rad. Keep us informed Steve (I know you will). AET are AMAZING, John Marshall will be dealing with your turbo and is a very good mate of mine (He teaches me on the track and you can see him on my FB pics)


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Interesting about the rad. Keep us informed Steve (I know you will). AET are AMAZING, John Marshall will be dealing with your turbo and is a very good mate of mine (He teaches me on the track and you can see him on my FB pics)


Cheers Shel, the turbo is back now and im not sure who dealt with the work but nothing needed doing as everything was within tolerance.
As for the rad. Here is a pic of the OEM rad behind the chargecooler rad..








The new rad will allow for more space along the righthand side and top corner, where the air intake filter will be sitting.
The air intake filter will have a custom box section to keep the temps away from it.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Anyone know if V6 and 225 rad the same? I haven't got Etka on lappy to check?
Have water temps been a problem for you? I been very impressed with mine uptill now, though time will tell how well it does with ALOT more power on the track.
John does all the performance turbo boys stuff at AET :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Not sure on the part numbers and surprised no one has come up with this idea before as there is plenty of space between the rad and crashbar. I'm running a cooler stat as well, to give some headroom under load.
Yours must be done BT now Shel?
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Steve
We have just built another oem clutch pack into another trans and have compared it to the std setup.
The new oem clutches are what they determine as 8 plates but that is for the two clutches(4 each) but the new clutch material is different from the the original oem spec.
Is the new clutch pack going to have more than 4 plates?

Cheers Graham


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Graeme, I believe the OEM pack has 5 inner and 4 outer friction plates. This would be increased to 6 and 5 respectively with a slightly increased Stack height, but the steels will be ground so the stack height isn't too tall.
May run with the OEM clutch pack till the new clutch is manufactured as i need to be back in the TT..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Been meaning to change the headlight inserts to match the new look of the wrap.
Moro blue inserts in the headlights..








Split the headlight and gave them an undercoat and a little colour..
























Moro vs the lighter blue..
















Hopefully getting the lenses polished up at some point..
Steve


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Very nice subtle mod [smiley=thumbsup.gif] hope they sealed up better than mine did when they got split :?


----------



## V6RUL

AwesomeJohn said:


> Very nice subtle mod [smiley=thumbsup.gif] hope they sealed up better than mine did when they got split :?


Hi John, ive had these apart a couple of times now and ive got the hang of getting them back together properly so the seal is tight.
The car should be coming over to your place maybe next week for some 50/52 treatment.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Came home to find these 2 babies waiting for me..
















I will get them fitted over the next few days and post pics of the finished wheel..
Steve


----------



## gogs

V6RUL said:


> Came home to find these 2 babies waiting for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get them fitted over the next few days and post pics of the finished wheel..
> Steve


Nice one Steve, going to look awesome 
Pics of the airbag and paddle wiring please


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers..paddle wiring pics are on my list..
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

GTI June 24th Steve? I think we should have a play...... Not in a gay way honest :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> GTI June 24th Steve? I think we should have a play...... Not in a gay way honest :lol:


Will that give you enough time to get ready.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> GTI June 24th Steve? I think we should have a play...... Not in a gay way honest :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Will that give you enough time to get ready.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Fighting talk :lol: 
Will it give you enough time to get your working right :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Steve - just want to hear how the engine/gearbox is doing. Are you getting power down yet


----------



## V6RUL

Engine is ready to go in but we are waiting for a special delivery from APR on a new clutch and DSG oil cooler that they have developed.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

cool. cheers for update.

good luck


----------



## V6RUL

To compliment the R36 coilpack plugs..








Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Dropped off my new crack pipe and freshly polished strut brace, cheers Syd, courtesy of the chop shop to the indie to install on the mota..
























I think the next time I see her, in 2 weeks as I will be working away, she will be done..
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

As in, thread closed / finished?


----------



## V6RUL

Yep..I will be opening a new thread regards driving, vids and numbers.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Yep..I will be opening a new thread regards driving, vids and numbers.
> Steve


LIKE!


----------



## V6RUL

Received my new Pro Alloy Engine, Charge Cooler rads and new slimline fans a couple of days ago, which have now been fitted, this will allow the engine to be started today..
There are no OEM bayonet hose connections on this rad as they are quite restrictive and full bore hoses can be used.


















The engine rad is 20mm deeper over the 32mm stock which allows increased cooling capacity and to also delete the secondary engine rad which was in the scoop.
The Charge Cooler rad is 100% deeper than previous but still retaining a fine core.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Steve - Was there a reason for changing the rad? (Bar yours being old and you fancyed a new shinny one). What water temps were you getting upto?


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Steve - Was there a reason for changing the rad? (Bar yours being old and you fancyed a new shinny one). What water temps were you getting upto?


Off boost the temp sits at a solid 70C.
Its the temp rate of change that is being helped especially since the secondary engine rad has been deleted to make way for something else and as a bonus cos of the volume the max temps will be helped.
Not sure if the 1.8 boys have the bayonet fittings on the rads but this is a big restriction for good water flow.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Max I have ever peaked water at is 107C I think and that was on track.


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Max I have ever peaked water at is 107C I think and that was on track.


The max i have seen is approx 102C.
Its the ramp rate of heating and cooling that we are looking at improving with better flow and increased volume.
Steve


----------



## Rich196

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Max I have ever peaked water at is 107C I think and that was on track.
> 
> 
> 
> The max i have seen is approx 102C.
> Its the ramp rate of heating and cooling that we are looking at improving with better flow and increased volume.
> Steve
Click to expand...

and I thought intakes of 70 degrees on our track day was bad!!! No so worried now


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Max I have ever peaked water at is 107C I think and that was on track.
> 
> 
> 
> The max i have seen is approx 102C.
> Its the ramp rate of heating and cooling that we are looking at improving with better flow and increased volume.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I thought intakes of 70 degrees on our track day was bad!!! No so worried now
Click to expand...

Rich can you read ?

They are talking about water numbnutz :-*


----------



## neilc

I think the mention of coolant gave it away :lol:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> I think the mention of coolant gave it away :lol:


That and rad :lol:


----------



## tricklexxx

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the mention of coolant gave it away :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That and rad :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe Rich though it was 'cool' and 'groovy' as well as 'rad' :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

At Syds chop shop.. Comparing our upgrades.


----------



## Mondo

The Schmidts (sp?) look much better on than in the stock pictures. Not cheap, but they should survive a thermonuclear attack.


----------



## V6RUL

Wheel with the CF blanks fitted, which finish her off nicely..









Decent pics of the wheels to follow tomoz.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Still would look better in mine m8  how was the drive up


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Still would look better in mine m8  how was the drive up


Fantastic 5 hours of 340 miles of dry roads and had a good play with a sporty RS4 for 50 miles.
1 more day of freedom before life on the tin box for 5 days.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Well chop shop Nero is open when you are back 8)


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Well chop shop Nero is open when you are back 8)


Only back for 2 days next week and I have to pop in to Autograph for a boost increase but I'm sure I could make it for a special coffee..
Steve


----------



## gogs

V6RUL said:


> Wheel with the CF blanks fitted, which finish her off nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent pics of the wheels to follow tomoz.
> Steve


Looking good Steve


----------



## V6RUL

gogs said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel with the CF blanks fitted, which finish her off nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent pics of the wheels to follow tomoz.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Steve
Click to expand...

Funny.. I'm copying your air bag wiring and your getting the paddle wiring.
Your wheel looks naked without any CF.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

She has been in for new life blood and a software update and with the boost raised to 18psi and all I can say is..
She certainly has gone to the next level.
I've just been for a fondle and I came out with shaky hands..


----------



## neilc

Looking forward to seeing what she can really do Steve next week.


----------



## jamman

Glad it's finally coming together Steve looking forward to seeing you spin in the flesh at Bedford next Saturday.


----------



## ViperOneZero

V6RUL said:


> She has been in for new life blood and a software update and with the boost raised to 18psi and all I can say is..
> She certainly has gone to the next level.
> I've just been for a fondle and I came out with shaky hands..


Good to hear.

finished in its entirety now?


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers guys..I'm off to the Pod today.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Cheers guys..I'm off to the Pod today.
> Steve


Enjoy......


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys..I'm off to the Pod today.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy......
Click to expand...

Got to try and better 4.9 & 13.3
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys..I'm off to the Pod today.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to try and better 4.9 & 13.3
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'm expecting great things matey.

NO PRESSURE OF COURSE :wink:


----------



## R80RTT

Got to try and better 4.9 & 13.3
Steve[/quote]

I'm expecting great things matey.

NO PRESSURE OF COURSE :wink:[/quote]

You mean a word or phrase from the 1980s caped crusader!


----------



## tricklexxx

Will be very interesting to see the results Steve, glad it sounds like all your hard earned efforts (well Autographs anyway :lol: ) is coming to fruition... 8)

Let's see if you've got a 10 second car!


----------



## merlin c

Good luck Steve, show em how its done [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## gogs

V6RUL said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel with the CF blanks fitted, which finish her off nicely..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent pics of the wheels to follow tomoz.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny.. I'm copying your air bag wiring and your getting the paddle wiring.
> Your wheel looks naked without any CF.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Sounds like a fair swap to me mate, it's great to have it all working with no warning lights on the dash!

I'm just happy with the fact that it's all functional now!

Good luck for the pod mate


----------



## Matt B

Good luck at the pod Steve - Look forward to seeing your big stupid grin when you break 12.5


----------



## ViperOneZero

Awaiting timings.....

:lol:


----------



## Matt B

Run what ya brung is tomorrow


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Run what ya brung is tomorrow


And Steve is already there at the timing beam :wink: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Run what ya brung is tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> And Steve is already there at the timing beam :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Fiddling it


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, very wet today but managed sub 5 and into the twelves..
Thanks to sky insurance for the invite, but god rules the weather.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

I thought it was supras only today?!?!

Did you get beaten up by the ricers or did 4wd prevail in the wet?


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> I thought it was supras only today?!?!
> 
> Did you get beaten up by the ricers or did 4wd prevail in the wet?


It was primerilly a Supra event but there were invites sent out to a few forums to get a few fast buys to go up against the Supra boys.
There was half a dozen GTRs, Hondas and 1 TT.
It was difficult to get the power down in the RWD Supras due to the weather..








I only did a couple of runs, c/w Julie and luggage for Event 12 but didn't get beat by the Hondas and 500bhp Supras i went up against.








Steve


----------



## V6RUL

My electric exhaust flap has seized up, so i decided to go for a 70mm vacuum style similar to OEM but can be controlled from the cabin or via the ECU..
























The electric flap failed partially open which may have caused an issue for the "How Fast" event at the weekend, so i had to get it sorted courtesy of Pipewerx. A little bit quieter now.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Luv it, this appeared on FB tonight..








Steve


----------



## jamman

Just imagine if you hadn't played it quite so safe with the wrap.

Looking forward to Saturday will be a laugh.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Just imagine if you hadn't played it quite so safe with the wrap.
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday will be a laugh.


Im going to be giggling all day..
Steve


----------



## andy.i

was parked beside this today! paint job is stunning!


----------



## neilc

andy.i said:


> was parked beside this today! wrap job is stunning!


----------



## jamman

andy.i said:


> was parked beside this today! paint job is stunning!


wrap :?


----------



## neilc

Err hello did you not see my post. Beat you to it :lol:


----------



## jamman

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Andy,
Was it at the office.. I usually park further down the car park, but it was rather wet this morning, so parked closer to the front door.

Ps there are at least 5 tiTTies on the car park usually.

I'm going offshore on Friday, so if you wanna pax tomoz lunch, search me out..
Steve


----------



## andy.i

wrap haha! never got out for a look as it was the usual torrential rain! was just picking my mate up who works there, im up at Altens!


----------



## V6RUL

andy.i said:


> wrap haha! never got out for a look as it was the usual torrential rain! was just picking my mate up who works there, im up at Altens!


I think peeps spend a lot of time in their cars up here due to the rain.. :lol: 
No worries Andy, keep your eye out for local meets in the future as i should be attending if im in the office.
Steve


----------



## andy.i

yeah will do mate. any garage you recommend in aberdeen for servicing and repairs? (bit off topic sorry!)


----------



## V6RUL

andy.i said:


> yeah will do mate. any garage you recommend in aberdeen for servicing and repairs? (bit off topic sorry!)


Hi Andy,
i havnt used these guys myself..
viewtopic.php?f=49&t=139071
but other peeps off the forum have.
Steve


----------



## andy.i

cheers


----------



## V6RUL

Now the TT is run in and is back on 10/40 semi for the last 1k, she has been logged and requires a software tweak, [engine output to DSG torque calculation] so the ECU has been ripped out and will be sent off to Canada tomoz for surgery. 
She should be back on the road in a week or so.
Fortunately im going offshore tomoz, so she wont be missed.
Put some new Q7 Rings and OSIR CF rear spats on.









The boost can now be raised from 1.2 bar to a max of 1.8 bar..  
Steve


----------



## Matt B

What's going on with the 3.3 T on the back [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

It is, what it is 3.3
Steve


----------



## jamman

Very stealth/sad one or the other :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

As with a lot of things Ive done to the TT, they are subject to change if the wind blows differently.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> It is, what it is 3.3
> Steve


Its not tho is it Steve :roll: :lol: You using stock pistons and crank sizes :?:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, what it is 3.3
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Its not tho is it Steve :roll: :lol: You using stock pistons and crank sizes :?:
Click to expand...

I'm running 1mm oversize lower compression Wossners.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I'm not keen on the wrap that's on the mirrors [100 cast] so I've ordered these babies..
















Not the cheapest but the best I could find.
Maybe on next week.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, what it is 3.3
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Its not tho is it Steve :roll: :lol: You using stock pistons and crank sizes :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm running 1mm oversize lower compression Wossners.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Bollox. I forgot you did a rebuild after the much advice of using a 100K pistons and bores :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

I forgive you Shel..
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> I forgive you Shel..
> Steve


Your a good lier :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you Shel..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Your a good lier :wink:
Click to expand...

Looking forward to see you unveil your project soon..
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Will be soon. Build will be starting soon! Should do a Build thread. Should be done by Xmas!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Will be soon. Build will be starting soon! Should do a Build thread. Should be done by Xmas!


Xmas..your having a laff
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be soon. Build will be starting soon! Should do a Build thread. Should be done by Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas..your having a laff
> Steve
Click to expand...

I plan to have mine working full power from day 1 untill the end of time :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be soon. Build will be starting soon! Should do a Build thread. Should be done by Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas..your having a laff
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to have mine working full power from day 1 untill the end of time :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah.. You can wake up now.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Pinched me will you :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Pinched me will you :lol:


Are you coming down to Powerhouse in October?
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Date? I doubt it. 
Coming to ADI tho!
Power house? I thourght we doing it at same place in Tewskburry?


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Date? I doubt it.
> Coming to ADI tho!
> Power house? I thourght we doing it at same place in Tewskburry?


20th October
I'm going to ADI.
Powerhouse is the same place as last time.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Its Powerstation to us locals :wink: 
Infact it is power station http://www.powerstation.org.uk/

God knows where you got House from.... prob missing home :wink:


----------



## jamman

Power House isn't that some defunct chavvy electrical store ?

Steve you numpty


----------



## V6RUL

Oh yeah.. I've been away too long, with no end in sight and to top it off there is a broken copter on the heli-deck which has been there for the past 3 days with a broken engine.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Take it you are not there on Sunday m8


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Take it you are not there on Sunday m8


Deffo gonna miss this one.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I will be looking for photos of some nice motas.
Steve


----------



## markypoo

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be soon. Build will be starting soon! Should do a Build thread. Should be done by Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas..your having a laff
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to have mine working full power from day 1 untill the end of time :wink:
Click to expand...

New year will be going with a bang then ? :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

:lol: 
Better not :wink:

Im sure your hear her being local boy! Will be down to take Sam for a spin ASAP for sure!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> :lol:
> Better not :wink:
> 
> Im sure you'll hear her being local boy! Will be down to take Sam for a spin ASAP [next year] for sure!


 :roll:


----------



## Bikerz

Oi get your spanners out and fix that copter! Or your be stuck on that rig for weeks!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Oi get your spanners out and fix that copter! Or your be stuck on that rig for weeks!


Felt sorry for the guys on the chopper when the engine started playing up..
Ive probably got another week to go as we are moving into the commissioning phase which will mean extended working hours [upto 16]
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Ah right. Thats perfectly normal 16 hour days commisioning for engineers. All ive ever known, get it done, get out!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Ah right. Thats perfectly normal 16 hour days commisioning for engineers. All ive ever known, get it done, get out!


Hourly paid..yippee
What parts can i get next..
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

Im on day rate. 12 hour days offshore


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Im on day rate. 12 hour days offshore


well..there are winners and losers..guess i know which camp you are in..  
Steve


----------



## jamman

You want me to come and slap that ego down a bit Steve :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

Its OK, I know what contractors are like :lol:
I still have my youth and hair :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> You want me to come and slap that ego down a bit Steve :wink:


you just don't understand james..day-rates are for office workers [8hrs] and if you can be hourly paid offshore then youre onto a winner [min 12 and upto 16] do the math..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> Its OK, I know what contractors are like :lol:
> I still have my youth and hair :wink:


I know what a pint tastes like.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to come and slap that ego down a bit Steve :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't understand james..day-rates are for office workers [8hrs] and if you can be hourly paid offshore then youre onto a winner [min 12 and upto 16] do the math..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Of course I understand derrrrr.

Explains why your Mrs always seems so happy, it's becuase you are never there :wink: :-* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Get them chavvy canards on.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to come and slap that ego down a bit Steve :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't understand james..day-rates are for office workers [8hrs] and if you can be hourly paid offshore then youre onto a winner [min 12 and upto 16] do the math..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I understand derrrrr.
> 
> Explains why your Mrs always seems so happy, it's becuase you are never there :wink: :-* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Get them chavvy canards on.
Click to expand...

absence makes the heart grow fonder..thats why your missus volenteered you for nights..  
Looking at B16s and other brands of double adjusting stuff before putting on my aero stuff on the front.. 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its OK, I know what contractors are like :lol:
> I still have my youth and hair :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what a pint tastes like.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

I know what its like to go stupid fast :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

and have ya own teeth sheldon


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its OK, I know what contractors are like :lol:
> I still have my youth and hair :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what a pint tastes like.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what its like to be stupid, fast :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm sure.. :-* 
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> I know what its like to be stupid :wink:
> 
> Steve


 :wink: :lol: :-*


----------



## Bikerz

:lol: I do love this place...... only for the banter tho


----------



## jamman

It's all about giving and taking


----------



## Bikerz

jamman said:


> It's all about giving and taking


Well being hairdressers we all do alot of that :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero

V6RUL said:


> absence makes the heart grow fonder..


Out of sight , out of mind....

:twisted:


----------



## V6RUL

After a little shopping at my local Asda I returned to the TT to find that some kind person had decided to try and park in my space, unfortunately my car was there at the time. To sum up..hit and run.
New bumper delivered to Autograph and Graphix Lab will be wrapping it after its fitted.
It's an opportunity to fit my new CF wing mirrors and get the drivers seat leathers replaced, which have been in the loft for the last few months.
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

What bas......s at least your looking at it as a positive


----------



## Garth

Did you ask to see CCTV footage? As far as I'm aware, nearly all Asda car parks have it and it should cover the whole lot.


----------



## New2AudiTT

Garth said:


> Did you ask to see CCTV footage? As far as I'm aware, nearly all Asda car parks have it and it should cover the whole lot.


Track him/her down and hang dry :evil:


----------



## V6RUL

I park in the furthest spaces possible, but I'm sure peeps think the TT will be lonely and try to snuggle upto it.
Cameras cover 90% of the car park, which is the busiest, except the 10% I park in.
It's the rear bumper that's being replaced and already on the car.
Mirror surrounds and seat next, then off to the wrappers.

I believe in Karma, so I have either done something bad or they have.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> I park in the furthest spaces possible, but I'm sure peeps think the TT will be lonely and try to snuggle upto it.
> Cameras cover 90% of the car park, which is the busiest, except the 10% I park in.
> It's the rear bumper that's being replaced and already on the car.
> Mirror surrounds and seat next, then off to the wrappers.
> 
> I believe in Karma, so I have either done something bad or they have.
> Steve


That's a pain Steve. What annoys me is no bugger stops these days. Insurance or lack of, has pushed people to 'hit and run'. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## V6RUL

New CF mirror covers fitted..








New bumper fitted and will be wrapped at a later date..








The drivers seat has been reskinned, but forgot the pic.
Steve


----------



## Tritium

V6RUL said:


> The drivers seat has been reskinned, but forgot the pic.
> Steve


 :roll: At least we can see where the seat was when it was removed to do it! - They the covers you got from Teeside Audi Steve?

Brian


----------



## V6RUL

Yep. The covers are from them and very nice peeps to do biz with.
There seem to be a few skins for sale on eBay at the mo.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Hmmm thats not good Steve I figured you were a Waitrose type of guy.


----------



## Mondo

...only if Aldi is closed. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

The new rear bumper has allowed me to remove the rear parking sensors, to shed some weight..
Shit happens I guess, and hopefully karma will prevail.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> The new rear bumper has allowed me to remove the rear parking sensors, to shed some weight..
> Steve


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> The new rear bumper has allowed me to remove the rear parking sensors, to shed some weight..
> Shit happens I guess, and hopefully karma will prevail.
> Steve


now you will reverse into something and need a new bumper :roll: :lol:


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new rear bumper has allowed me to remove the rear parking sensors, to shed some weight..
> Shit happens I guess, and hopefully karma will prevail.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> now you will reverse into something and need a new bumper :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

My thoughts... Steve thinking there's no beeping must have plenty of room SPLAT


----------



## V6RUL

If I have to reverse into a space, then it's not worth parking there.
Drive it in..drive it out..that's what Ju prefers.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new rear bumper has allowed me to remove the rear parking sensors, to shed some weight..
> Shit happens I guess, and hopefully karma will prevail.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> now you will reverse into something and need a new bumper :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Can you widen your gate posts please, as I don't want to tempt fate as I may be coming for coffee in the morning.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Here is the drivers seat with its new leather.
I think I need some liquid leather for the passengers side.
















Steve


----------



## jamman

Is it the same colour code as the passenger seat :?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Is it the same colour code as the passenger seat :?


Yep,it's the same colour,it's just the passenger and arm rest are shinier than the drivers side and liquid leather will dull them down..Syyyyyydddddddd,see you at 12 ish..
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the same colour code as the passenger seat :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,it's the same colour,it's just the passenger and arm rest are shinier than the drivers side and liquid leather will dull them down..Syyyyyydddddddd,see you at 12 ish..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll: :roll: lol the audio books are converted and the film is on disc m8


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the same colour code as the passenger seat :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,it's the same colour,it's just the passenger and arm rest are shinier than the drivers side and liquid leather will dull them down..Syyyyyydddddddd,see you at 12 ish..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: lol the audio books are converted and the film is on disc m8
Click to expand...

Cheers bud..I think I saw some liquid leather in the chop shop garage a while ago.. :wink: :-* 
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Yup plenty of stuff to sort it out 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Syd..I will do a little, before and after, tomoz on my drive, weather dependant of course.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

I love this ****BHP and stock leather seats :roll: :lol:

Steve your getting old!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> I love this ****BHP and stock leather seats :roll: :lol:
> 
> Steve your getting old!


The OEM seats are just fine, if your the driver and it does help if your a fat, wide lump.. 

I don't need Buckets for straight line speed.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this ****BHP and stock leather seats :roll: :lol:
> 
> Steve your getting old!
> 
> 
> 
> The OEM seats are just fine, if your the driver and it does help if your a fat, wide lump..
> 
> I don't need Buckets for straight line speed.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Real men..... I mean hairdressers have their fun in the twisties  
Any fat, wide lump can put their foot on the throttle :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

We will see how she performs at How Fast and see if I can stay wedged in..you never know, I might have a change of heart, but I doubt it.
Steve


----------



## tricklexxx

Straights are for fast cars, corners are for fast drivers :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

tricklexxx said:


> Straights are for fast cars, corners are for fast drivers :wink:


Hence tracks have both, perfect for me :wink:


----------



## tricklexxx

Bikerz said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straights are for fast cars, corners are for fast drivers :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence tracks have both, perfect for me :wink:
Click to expand...

True... but then that's what the track prepped GSXR is for :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Bikerz said:


> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straights are for fast cars, corners are for fast drivers :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence tracks have both, perfect for me :wink:
Click to expand...

Canals have barges Sheldon - they are perfect for you lmao.

Don't forget how you hurled on the stelvio :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Matt B said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tricklexxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straights are for fast cars, corners are for fast drivers :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence tracks have both, perfect for me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canals have barges Sheldon - they are perfect for you lmao.
> 
> Don't forget how you hurled on the stelvio :lol:
Click to expand...

Id get sea sick on a Barge :lol: 
It was the height honest........ Tho saying that I felt rather sick in the VX around Donnington last week with Hark. Its being a passenger I think. Never feel sick when Im driving..... what a good excuse to always drive hey!

Disco Dave - "Dont jump Bikerz its not that bad"

:lol:

Bikerz " :lol: Im bing sick you plank, not jumping"


----------



## V6RUL

We need another run out to somewhere stunning again.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

IOM Steve, You have to do it!


----------



## sebbevanb

Looking good! keep up the good posts


----------



## V6RUL

Just been putting some miles on the TT recently as she has been used for commutiny between Liverpool & Aberdeen which is 340 miles of smiles each way.
Went to a meet last night but there weren't that many takers..








Ive dropped her off to Autograph today as im off to Spain tomoz, so they have the opportunity to do a few jobs and get the rear bumper wrapped whilst its there. All in preperation for the forth coming events starting with the "How Fast Event" at the end of the month.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS

I've just read this entire thread, spanning over what 2 years, and not even one dyno sheet!

I knew I should have just been rude and said "woahhhh, I ain't 115pages, what's the dyno numbers"

Just jesting, cool project, not long till we duel, I have to say I'm feeling a little more confident now even though your turbo is huge!


----------



## Matt B

SuperRS said:


> I've just read this entire thread, spanning over what 2 years, and not even one dyno sheet!


We could have saved you the effort if you'd of asked lol


----------



## ViperOneZero

Matt B said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just read this entire thread, spanning over what 2 years, and not even one dyno sheet!
> 
> 
> 
> We could have saved you the effort if you'd of asked lol
Click to expand...

LoL.. 2 years?? first post says 2010? :roll: :lol: No dyno sheets, but a folder full of receipts...

seems all is well now though.


----------



## SuperRS

Shouldn't this thing be doing 11's easy? I was doing 12.6 stock with my beautiful lady sat next to me


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> We could have saved you the effort if you'd of asked lol


 :lol:


----------



## caney

SuperRS said:


> Shouldn't this thing be doing 11's easy? I was doing 12.6 stock with my beautiful lady sat next to me


Mate you're too late in the day to drag this all up again(excuse the pun lol) Steve has a lot more faith and patience than most of us on here for sure! If he can get everything to work at the same time then it should do low 11's easily!


----------



## SuperRS

caney said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this thing be doing 11's easy? I was doing 12.6 stock with my beautiful lady sat next to me
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you're too late in the day to drag this all up again(excuse the pun lol) Steve has a lot more faith and patience than most of us on here for sure! If he can get everything to work at the same time then it should do low 11's easily!
Click to expand...

I am late to the party yes, just doing my research after steve has called out to a challenge. I'm now starting to wonder if this will be more like taking candy from a baby, and perhaps a more worthwhile challenge would be v6spurs 

On a more serious note I'm concerned steve might not make it there with his unlucky streak.


----------



## L0z

Although I appreciate the time and money spent on this car, it looks pretty ugly in that photo. Not sure I like the front bumper or the wrap, it's different though!

I am far more impressed with the mechanical side of things though! Bet it shifts a fair bit!

L


----------



## jamman

SuperRS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this thing be doing 11's easy? I was doing 12.6 stock with my beautiful lady sat next to me
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you're too late in the day to drag this all up again(excuse the pun lol) Steve has a lot more faith and patience than most of us on here for sure! If he can get everything to work at the same time then it should do low 11's easily!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am late to the party yes, just doing my research after steve has called out to a challenge. I'm now starting to wonder if this will be more like taking candy from a baby, and perhaps a more worthwhile challenge would be v6spurs
> 
> On a more serious note I'm concerned steve might not make it there with his unlucky streak.
Click to expand...

"Gob on a stick" has turned up on the Mk1 side


----------



## SuperRS

Did the hill billy just speak?


----------



## jamman

"Gob on a stick" has turned up on the Mk1 side :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

They have alot of sticks up in Norfolk don't they.

Need to show you mk1 guys the light.

500+ Hp mk1's running 400hp mk2 1/4 mile times


----------



## jamman

"Gob on a stick" has turned up on the Mk1 side :-*


----------



## caney

SuperRS said:


> 500+ Hp mk1's running 400hp mk2 1/4 mile times


Why bother? You said it was for girls remember?


----------



## Hark

Bikerz said:


> quoteTho saying that I felt rather sick in the VX around Donnington last week with Hark. Its being a passenger I think. Never feel sick when Im driving..... what a good excuse to always drive hey!


Yea Sheldon managed about 3 x 15 minute sessions until he went green. Didn't go back in for the last hour at all.

Must be my driving.


----------



## Matt B

Hark said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> quoteTho saying that I felt rather sick in the VX around Donnington last week with Hark. Its being a passenger I think. Never feel sick when Im driving..... what a good excuse to always drive hey!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Sheldon managed about 3 x 15 minute sessions until he went green. Didn't go back in for the last hour at all.
> 
> Must be my driving.
Click to expand...

Or the fact that he is just a big sh*thouse :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB

I love the way Sheldon is building a track car but cannot handle being in a car on a track


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> I love the way Sheldon is building a track car but cannot handle being in a car on a track


or even a mildly steep and twisty road (bottom of Stelvio) lol


----------



## phope

Meant to say I spotted a certain someone in front of me the other week just south of Aberdeen...


----------



## Bikerz

:lol:

You lot are lucky I can take a joke! Its true tho, the stelvio was the height honest! I was fine in Tonys round Combe (not many laps before we ran out of Meth tho), Did a few laps of the ring in a VX220 and a QS this weekend and all fine (was staring to feel rough tho but made worse with camera work).

I have to build a track car as I cant do passenger on the track very well, I have to drive.


----------



## shauny3779

Hallyfella said:


> So you have finally gone to the Dark Side !! Good luck with the build , keep the daily updates coming with pics .
> You might have to lose your Musketeer status !! :roll:


Beast!!!

Love it!


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers bud.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way Sheldon is building a track car but cannot handle being in a car on a track
> 
> 
> 
> or even a mildly steep and twisty road (bottom of Stelvio) lol
Click to expand...

Come on mate......you can hardly talk....you wimper at the first sight of any spirited driving....

'slow down slow down'

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way Sheldon is building a track car but cannot handle being in a car on a track
> 
> 
> 
> or even a mildly steep and twisty road (bottom of Stelvio) lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on mate......you can hardly talk....you wimper at the first sight of any spirited driving....
> 
> 'slow down slow down'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Video footage, or its just not true Lee..Matt has a thick skin being a Blue.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way Sheldon is building a track car but cannot handle being in a car on a track
> 
> 
> 
> or even a mildly steep and twisty road (bottom of Stelvio) lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on mate......you can hardly talk....you wimper at the first sight of any spirited driving....
> 
> 'slow down slow down'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Dude I draw the line at drifting on public roads. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Lee does come from a Clio backgound..what do you expect.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Lee does come from a Clio backgound..what do you expect.. :roll:
> Steve


He drove like a psycho in the fookin bora


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee does come from a Clio backgound..what do you expect.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> He drove like a psycho in the fookin bora
Click to expand...

Maybe you should ask him to build your mota as fast as he drives then, but i know your still waiting for parts.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Maybe you should ask him to build your mota as fast as he drives then, but i know your still waiting for parts.
> Steve


Cheeky bastard.....lol - hopefully though when his is done it won't need to come back to me 50 times!! Touche.... 

Anyway.....I draw the line at psycho......that insinuates that I wasn't in control when I was...at all times....but Matt your arse is twitching even when its in a straight line lol

Maybe your new engine will be too powerful for you......maybe I should just fit a standard one back in to be on the safe side.....


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask him to build your mota as fast as he drives then, but i know your still waiting for parts.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky bastard.....lol - hopefully though when his is done it won't need to come back to me 50 times!! Touche....
> 
> Anyway.....I draw the line at psycho......that insinuates that I wasn't in control when I was...at all times....but Matt your arse is twitching even when its in a straight line lol
> 
> Maybe your new engine will be too powerful for you......maybe I should just fit a standard one back in to be on the safe side.....
Click to expand...

We'll see.


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask him to build your mota as fast as he drives then, but i know your still waiting for parts.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky bastard.....lol - hopefully though when his is done it won't need to come back to me 50 times!! Touche....
Click to expand...

we'll see, but funny you should say that, im picking her up on Saturday..if she is ready.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Does anybody want an immaculate red leather interior..coming out of my TT soon.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I just spat cornflakes all over a pretty young lady opposite me, £1k :lol: :lol:

You should be on stage Steve you are wasted on the rigs.


----------



## Bikerz

Matt B said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> or even a mildly steep and twisty road (bottom of Stelvio) lol
> 
> 
> 
> Come on mate......you can hardly talk....you wimper at the first sight of any spirited driving....
> 
> 'slow down slow down'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude I draw the line at drifting on public roads. :lol:
Click to expand...

I dont, Lee take me out..... I promise not to throw up honest


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Does anybody want an immaculate red leather interior..coming out of my TT soon.
> Steve


AT LAST!


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I just spat cornflakes all over a pretty young lady opposite me, £1k :lol: :lol:
> 
> You should be on stage Steve you are wasted on the rigs.


A1 condition & red (not orange) 8 pieces incl TT shop armrest.
£125 per item.
Cheap as chips.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I'm surprised they have not gone already Steve bargain of the century :lol: :lol:

A more recent picture would help Steve showing that perfectly matching new piece. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I'm surprised they have not gone already Steve bargain of the century :lol: :lol:


I'm not in a rush to sell, so they will be wrapped up and put in storage and may end up going back in the car in the future.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

So after all that time saying you might want somthing more surportive now your getting old (I mean with all that power) you finally go for it!

What you going for?


----------



## jamman

Parker Knoll CF ?


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> So after all that time saying you might want somthing more surportive now your getting old (I mean with all that power) you finally go for it!
> 
> What you going for?


Picking up some Misano Lux. black & cream c/w CF shells.
Been waiting a while for some to come up at the right price.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Should be something similar to this..

















Steve


----------



## Bikerz

They are stunning!


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> They are stunning!


Stunning and hugging, hopefully..
Steve


----------



## neilc

They will look great Steve , did you think about PP's :?:


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> They will look great Steve , did you think about PP's :?:


PPs were not an option with my hips and long drives to Aberdeen and back.
I've just picked up the seats and when I saw them, I weed a little..
Steve


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will look great Steve , did you think about PP's :?:
> 
> 
> 
> PRs were not an option with my hips and long drives to Aberdeen and back.
> I've just picked up the seats and when I saw them, I weed a little..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Those are the best mods Steve , when you wee when you see them. I felt like that when I first saw my brakes and wheels together.


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will look great Steve , did you think about PP's :?:
> 
> 
> 
> PRs were not an option with my hips and long drives to Aberdeen and back.
> I've just picked up the seats and when I saw them, I weed a little..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: Those are the best mods Steve , when you wee when you see them. I felt like that when I first saw my brakes and wheels together.
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'm always weeing as I have the brakes and wheels already.
Steve


----------



## Mondo

neilc said:


> I felt like that when I first saw my brakes and wheels together.


You'll be pi$$ing blood when you come to buying replacement discs. :?


----------



## V6RUL

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like that when I first saw my brakes and wheels together.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pi$$ing blood when you come to buying replacement discs. :?
Click to expand...

Shouldn't pads be weaker than discs..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Shouldn't pads be weaker than discs..
> Steve


Depends what compound the pads are.

I get 4 sets of discs to one set of carbon metallic pads in my track clio.


----------



## V6RUL

Last week Zircotec managed to find a slot to coat my hot parts..








Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will look great Steve , did you think about PP's :?:
> 
> 
> 
> PPs were not an option with my hips and long drives to Aberdeen and back.
> I've just picked up the seats and when I saw them, I weed a little..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I can assure you my back far worse than yours :wink: And Im going to by a 2nd set of PP as most comfortable seat Ive ever had! They will go in my mk2 Roadster when I finaly buy one! (Want a white 1.8TFSI and they a pain to find)


----------



## Bikerz

Mondo said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like that when I first saw my brakes and wheels together.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pi$$ing blood when you come to buying replacement discs. :?
Click to expand...

Tarox arnt so bad!

Try replacing the pads in Brembo 6 pots  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## badger5

Bikerz said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like that when I first saw my brakes and wheels together.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be pi$$ing blood when you come to buying replacement discs. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tarox arnt so bad!
> 
> Try replacing the pads in Brembo 6 pots  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

meh

only 6 pots..

8pots .... 4 pads per caliper

ker_ching ££


----------



## V6RUL

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will look great Steve , did you think about PP's :?:
> 
> 
> 
> PPs were not an option with my hips and long drives to Aberdeen and back.
> I've just picked up the seats and when I saw them, I weed a little..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can assure you my back far worse than yours :wink: And Im going to by a 2nd set of PP as most comfortable seat Ive ever had! They will go in my mk2 Roadster when I finaly buy one! (Want a white 1.8TFSI and they a pain to find)
Click to expand...

Maybe you need a stiff support for that glass back but i want a little more comfort.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Tarox arnt so bad!

Try replacing the pads in Brembo 6 pots  [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

meh

only 6 pots..

8pots .... 4 pads per caliper

ker_ching ££[/quote]

10 pots but a soft pedal.
















Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Got the seats in the house to give them a little wipe down..












































Will try and get them in the TT later today or tomoz, but im a little busy getting ready for work.
Steve


----------



## noidea

They are lush 8)


----------



## Mondo

Very nice seats. 8) And like the zircotec coating, too. I won't ask how much; based on the price for coating an IM I hate to think. 

Baby 4-pot pads for my one-day-to-be-purchased 993TT fronts - £150. Or £50 for equivalent S8 pads. :wink: A big thanks to Was for pointing me in that direction.


----------



## neilc

Lovely seats Steve , look forward to seeing them next saturday


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> Lovely seats Steve , look forward to seeing them next saturday


Yep, hopefully they will keep me in my place..at the back of the grid.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely seats Steve , look forward to seeing them next saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, hopefully they will keep me in my place..at the back of the grid.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Well I have been waiting 9 weeks for a set of runners for my S3's new Sparco's :? So its looking like a standard S3 seat will have to do.


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely seats Steve , look forward to seeing them next saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, hopefully they will keep me in my place..at the back of the grid.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been waiting 9 weeks for a set of runners for my S3's new Sparco's :? So its looking like a standard S3 seat will have to do.
Click to expand...

Well, im still waiting for you to get me a seat delete kit for the rear.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## NoMark

V6RUL said:


> Got the seats in the house to give them a little wipe down..
> Steve


Was that because of the weeing incident Steve? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

NoMark said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the seats in the house to give them a little wipe down..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Was that because of the weeing incident Steve? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Amazing seats Steve a nice change from the usual PPs. What are they like on the drive up to Aberdeen ?


----------



## E3 YOB

Just got back from working away this week and before I left I am sure I read that you bought new skins for your seats... Now on my return you have posted new seats!! 

Steve do you live in dog years? :lol:

Those seats skins in dog years were on the car 2 years but in the real world have been replaced with a week :lol: Brilliant 

Looking forward to the next wrap on the car and then the full respray to follow two days later


----------



## CSMatt

Love the misanos, heard very good things about them and they are in my short list for reclining buckets. Will be interested in your view on them


----------



## V6RUL

CSMatt said:


> Love the misanos, heard very good things about them and they are in my short list for reclining buckets. Will be interested in your view on them


There going in the car tomoz, only managed to test drive them in the front room.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> Amazing seats Steve a nice change from the usual PPs. What are they like on the drive up to Aberdeen ?


Will let you know next week when I go..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> Just got back from working away this week and before I left I am sure I read that you bought new skins for your seats... Now on my return you have posted new seats!!
> 
> Steve do you live in dog years? :lol:
> 
> Those seats skins in dog years were on the car 2 years but in the real world have been replaced with a week :lol: Brilliant
> 
> Looking forward to the next wrap on the car and then the full respray to follow two days later


Some things just have to be bought especially if the price is right.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> CSMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the misanos, heard very good things about them and they are in my short list for reclining buckets. Will be interested in your view on them
> 
> 
> 
> There going in the car tomoz, only managed to test drive them in the front room.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Would have made a great picture Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Look good m8, will be nice to see when we get back from shagamuf


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> Look good m8, will be nice to see when we get back from shagamuf


How's the hols shag, I'm guessing at dancin all night and "making love" all day :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

Cars up and running with the Zircotec coated hot parts back on the car and seats in..
































Seats are definately huggier and Julie likes the colour.
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

Nice I'll have a good look at the ADI


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to fit the new interior door cards in today and also swapped the CF door handles over..
















Also got the rear bumper re-wrapped after it was replaced..








Back to Aberdeen in the morning.. Yipee..340 miles of TT pleasure.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Good to see the rear on again.

I did mean to ask at the track day Steve why is the car still only running one bar I thought it was getting turned up ages ago whilst you were away ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Good to see the rear on again.
> 
> I did mean to ask at the track day Steve why is the car still only running one bar I thought it was getting turned up ages ago whilst you were away ?


She was only run at 1 bar to be on the safe side as she has never been run under so much stress before.
Autograph checked her over today and didn't need to do anything to her apart from 1/2 litre of oil.
The wick should be turned up more for ADI and then checked over again before the RR.

Unitronic are meant to be sending over a remote programming tool so they can monitor and tweak files whilst heading towards full boost.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

what does 1 bar on a 3.3 give you?


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> what does 1 bar on a 3.3 give you?


400 lb/ft
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> Managed to fit the new interior door cards in today and also swapped the CF door handles over..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the rear bumper re-wrapped after it was replaced..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Aberdeen in the morning.. Yipee..340 miles of TT pleasure.
> Steve


Looking awesome Steve...never saw the seats on saturday  nice. See you at ADI.. 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does 1 bar on a 3.3 give you?
> 
> 
> 
> 400 lb/ft
> Steve
Click to expand...

You should have left Neil for dead on the straights mate :?


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does 1 bar on a 3.3 give you?
> 
> 
> 
> 400 lb/ft
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have left Neil for dead on the straights mate :?
Click to expand...

I was thinking this but didn't want Steve to think I was "prodding him" (his words not mine) you don't leave him at all on the straights and you can hear you are giving it the beans just can't understand it :?

Is that figure at very high revs Steve or low ?

Also what happened with the charge cooling it didn't seem to handle the job very well didn't you have to pull off the track at one point ?


----------



## V6RUL

Neil was behind me once or twice and he may confirm that on the straight I have a little bit more going on.
When said, giving it the beans, don't be fooled by riding with an open wastegate, which will make it sound a lot louder due to it being an open type.
400 is at about 3500 rpm in fifth and I would change gear at about 4500, so not long in any gear.

I turned off the track to up my boost from 0.8 to 1 bar as I wanted to try and keep the WG closed a little longer, but boost comes on so fast It didn't make any real difference.
The charge cooler is spot on and runs 7c above ambient off boost and 20c above ambient after 15 seconds of 1 bar boost returning to within 10c over ambient after 1 minute off boost.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Neil said he had no problem keeping up with you Steve buy hey ho.

So why did the car overheat so badly ?


----------



## Hark

Surely on the straights you would be WOT?

And why change up at 4500 rpm? I can understand if you didn't want to redline it all day, but that's not much higher than my diesel golf.


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Surely on the straights you would be WOT?
> 
> And why change up at 4500 rpm? I can understand if you didn't want to redline it all day, but that's not much higher than my diesel golf.


I am too sympathetic to the car to go WOT, when I can change gear, to me it's not natural to sit on the red line when you've got gears, but I'm not used to sitting there whilst she is in pain.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
My first track day isn't going to be great, is it.. :?

I'm sure Neil would class himself as a competent track driver and he did look smooth on track, corners come natural and knowing when to brake and power out. I'm a newbie and like a fish out of water.
The TT has the power, but I need to learn how to use it.
Steve


----------



## jamman

So why did the car overheat so badly ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> So why did the car overheat so badly ?


Are you talking about water/oil temps which got to 77c and 103 respectively or the smoking engine pipes, the same as yours were smoking.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did the car overheat so badly ?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about water/oil temps which got to 77c and 103 respectively or the smoking engine pipes, the same as yours were smoking.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve I think there was a little bit of a difference but I can see where this is going so I will leave it before the toys come out the cot again :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

I would love to do a track day but I would be being passed by everybody    Linda keeps saying as a prezzy she would pay for some track time tuition ,need to find a track close


----------



## Hark

No worries Steve. Agreed on Neil knowing what he was doing. On my first day at Donington I was being passed by standard Elises with 100bhp less than me. As you say track time is everything.

4 trackdays done now and I still get passed all the time by stuff that shouldn't on paper. Pride is best left at home if I want to enjoy myself and not bin it.


----------



## Mark Davies

It's looking quite special now, Steve. Will you be coming along tonight? Would be great to get a first-hand look at it. Not seen it for a few months now.


----------



## neilc

First trackdays are always hard for anyone. And I think the assumption is that a more powerful car will be quicker and especially on the straights. But the key to fast track driving is momentum into and out of the corners , i.e don't waste to much time braking and get on the power hard and early on exit.

All credit to Steve for giving it a go , yes I had to back off quite a few times behind him into the corners. And on the straights Steve probably pulled 1-2 car lengths that's all but then I didn't have to wait for turbo boost and I was carrying much more speed.

Bedford is a great circuit but it is twisty and difficult for a more powerful car to make a big difference , maybe at Snetterton with its two long straights power would help no end.


----------



## jamman

Sounds like a plan get it organized Neil 

As I said before at least Steve had the balls to turn up especially considering the mileage he covered goon on him.


----------



## V6RUL

Mark Davies said:


> It's looking quite special now, Steve. Will you be coming along tonight? Would be great to get a first-hand look at it. Not seen it for a few months now.


Sorry Mark, just driven back to Aberdeen this morning.
If it was last night i would have gone to the meet.
Ive missed the last couple of meets due to work commitments.
I will be going to ADI.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Phase 3 complete.
Armrest in..








Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA

very nice 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Took the TT to ADI over the weekend to join up with other TT peeps and to enjoy a good day.
I pre-booked to go on track but wasn't sure about going out so early but Julie made the effort to get up early.
Julie has never PAXed me on track and it was only my second visit myself.
The track looked damp and greasy, which some cars found out to their detrement.
Running 16 psi and the competition haldex the TT felt planted and grip was helped with the PS3s all round, there was no wheelspin or sliding which others complained of, after the session.
This was not a race, but a chance to push ones car to close to its max limits for the conditions..

















































I managed to go out for a second session in the afternnon, but as it was raining, i felt the track was becoming unpredictible and came off early.
Steve


----------



## Rich196

V6RUL said:


> Took the TT to ADI over the weekend to join up with other TT peeps and to enjoy a good day.
> I pre-booked to go on track but wasn't sure about going out so early but Julie made the effort to get up early.
> Julie has never PAXed me on track and it was only my second visit myself.
> The track looked damp and greasy, which some cars found out to their detrement.
> Running 16 psi and the competition haldex the TT felt planted and grip was helped with the PS3s all round, there was no wheelspin or sliding which others complained of, after the session.
> This was not a race, but a chance to push ones car to close to its max limits for the conditions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to go out for a second session in the afternnon, but as it was raining, i felt the track was becoming unpredictible and came off early.
> Steve


Look good out there! What does 16psi relate to in power terms. Well done for coming off when you felt it beyond you comfort zone! Many would push on and run the risk of an un happy ending!


----------



## V6RUL

16 psi is about 450 lb/ft and its at that level to try and keep the waste gate closed but also to keep the power down.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Think Tyres were the key on the track.. mine lack of tyre tread on the inside shoulder of the fronts and near legal limit was countered by bravery... shortly before seeing Red lights and flags and a rather ill looking Car next to a tyre barrier [smiley=bigcry.gif] Under breaking the car was just locking in the morning session (ESP off ofcourse)

The afternoon i dropped the front tyre pressures abit, not scientificly as nobody had a gauge but the car felt better.. was one scary line overtake for the corner after Camp. but car managed to hold...

Last Year felt better out on track...


----------



## V6RUL

Was doing a little secret testing at ADI with regards to wastegate springs as the original springs were to weak and the wastegate was cracking too early. I've now settled with a 7 psi middle and 7 psi outer which suits my driving style and will allow the EBC to run 26 psi.
Autograph are currently fine tuning some files for the car, which hopefully will be loaded before the RR on Saturday.
If time allows I will be visiting Awesome on Friday to do some logging on the rollers.
Steve


----------



## badger5

V6RUL said:


> Was doing a little secret testing at ADI with regards to wastegate springs as the original springs were to weak and the wastegate was cracking too early. I've now settled with a 7 psi middle and 7 psi outer which suits my driving style and will allow the EBC to run 26 psi.
> Autograph are currently fine tuning some files for the car, which hopefully will be loaded before the RR on Saturday.
> If time allows I will be visiting Awesome on Friday to do some logging on the rollers.
> Steve


does your ebc run duty cycle with any reference to rpm?
what make of ebc is it?


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Bill, I'm running an EVC-S which is a basic controller and doesn't use rpms in any of the functions.
Steve


----------



## Predator

Great car , is amazing [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## badger5

V6RUL said:


> Hi Bill, I'm running an EVC-S which is a basic controller and doesn't use rpms in any of the functions.
> Steve


thanks
hope the new code works out for you as hoped


----------



## V6RUL

badger5 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill, I'm running an EVC-S which is a basic controller and doesn't use rpms in any of the functions.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> hope the new code works out for you as hoped
Click to expand...

Hopefully the scaling can be sorted pretty quick, to release all the potential.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Over the last 24 hrs ive set my Boost Controller up.
Not an easy job but managed to get the settings somewhere close.
Took Syd out with me for the experience of feeling what 600+ lb/ft feels like.
Hopefully he will make comments later, but all i can say is the TT has moved on to a new level since the throotle map has been tweaked and the EBC setup to hold 21 psi [possible 26 psi available but my underpants gave way]..








The EBC is now controlling the boost and not just dumping wide open.

I am one happy chappy at the mo and should have done this last week before the RR.
Steve


----------



## jamman

That torques figure is mentally impressive what bhp is it putting out ?

I thought the infamous Autograph were meant to be setting this all up for you Steve
why are you choosing to do it ?

Car does sound like its got loads and loads to give but you still have to face the fact the 1.8s BTs including the gay orange roadster spanked your bum (again)


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> That torques figure is mentally impressive what bhp is it putting out ?
> 
> I thought the infamous Autograph were meant to be setting this all up for you Steve
> why are you choosing to do it ?
> 
> Car does sound like its got loads and loads to give but you still have to face the fact the 1.8s BTs including the gay orange roadster spanked your bum (again)


I dont know what bhp its putting out as that would mean driving it to 8000 rpm and im not that brave, but i guess its more than 315 achieved on Saturday.. :lol:

Autograph setup the boost controller for on/off control as that would be enough to get me by until all components were installed but i took the lead and set it up myself as im only waiting for a new 80c thermostat and mechatronic unit now.

She is very docile whilst tootling in town, but once you wake her, the gates of hell open and she pulls and pulls and pulls.
She has more in reserve which will be investigated in the near future.
Im quite happy for a 1.8 to spank me every now and then, but i draw the line at orange ones doing it..  
Steve


----------



## jamman

Is good news it's coming together Steve, congrats.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Is good news it's coming together Steve, congrats.


Cheers, its been an interesting road.
Thought Syd would have been on by now, but obviously he's been digging his underpants out, the same as me.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> The EBC is now controlling the boost and not just dumping wide open.
> 
> I am one happy chappy at the mo and should have done this last week before the RR.
> Steve


In all fairness.......I was sat right in front of the screamer pipe on your runs and it was exactly like you described....the screamer pipe just seemed to dump all at once - this probably gave the impression that the car had just come alive & big figures would be generated....when all it was really was a load of noise lol

But you are a dope for not doing this earlier as that figure does look mighty promising.

Give it to me & I'll take it to 8k no problem lol :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

At the moment its certainly going to be a braver man than me taking it to 8k, but we want to get the new mechatronic fitted as there is some clutch slip at the top of the rev range. I managed to hold on till 5,500 rpm in top gear until mine and Syds arse went, as it still wanted to go..
Steve


----------



## jamman

Lee and myself will give it a test run for you :wink:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Lee and myself will give it a test run for you :wink:


 I take it Lee would be driving :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Lee and myself will give it a test run for you :wink:


It does need additional ballast to stop it taking off..but not that much.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee and myself will give it a test run for you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It does need additional ballast to stop it taking off..but not that much.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Ouch :lol:


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee and myself will give it a test run for you :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> It does need additional ballast to stop it taking off..but not that much.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha hilarious :-*


----------



## V6RUL

I've got a full day ov playtime tomoz, so I might see what BHP and torque I get nudging the boost towards 26 psi.
Anybody wanna come round and PAX me.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

Well after a few diazepams I am stable enough to use a computer    I have been in Steve's car a good few times now and each time it is an experience  up to today it was a bit to brash for my liking,quick and loud yes but ruff with it  but today was a pleasure to be in
It's a compleatly different experience now, the brashness has gone and it delivers it's power lovely and smoothly it just pulls and pulls 8) I am not going into figures that we was hitting but lets just say I was    so what ever you have been messing with Steve trust me...it's made the car 100% better and god knows what it will be like with the wick turned up more


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers for the comments Syd, controlling the boost better has made a huge difference and will allow the tuning to push onwards.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

This doesnt surprise me at all as I was stood about 6ft away from the outlet of your screamer pipe. 
As the boost was building the thing was blowing hot air all over my feet and then it just seemed to throw itself wide open as things were starting to get interesting on the dyno. The amount of air it lets out is phenomenal - it would certainly prevent you from getting a decent amount of boost going and I wonder if it is strong enough to close against that kind of release/flow.

Made up you can push on but surprised autograph didnt spot this.


----------



## V6RUL

I've actually rushed the tuning phase as we are supposed to be fitting an 80c stat and mechatronic unit first.
Engine water Temps are too cool at the mo and a warmer stat is required as the ECU is over fuelling to compensate for the colder engine.
The existing mechatronic unit is 8 years old and needs to be tip top for the exertions of what the tuning phase is going to put on the box.
I won't be pushing her much further into the tuning phase until the new bits are fitted..
Steve


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Made up you can push on but surprised autograph didnt spot this.


I'm not.

Just waiting for the invite from Shag(Syd) now to have a paint buffing session followed by some logging runs with Stevo.


----------



## V6RUL

16 psi @ 5k rpm in 6th..








Steve


----------



## jamman

Come back when it says 700 my man I remember somebody saying 500 is chicken feed :wink:

Can you remember who said that Steve ?

Ps good numbers


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome stuff Steve....YOU THE DADDY 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Come back when it says 700 my man I remember somebody saying 500 is chicken feed :wink:
> 
> Can you remeber who said that Steve ?
> 
> Ps good numbers


500 is so yesterday, 600 is the norm and 700 is the way forward.
Do you realise how scared i am with 10 psi to go and 3k rpm revs to go.
I feel better running in 6th gear but pushing to the limits is scary..  
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come back when it says 700 my man I remember somebody saying 500 is chicken feed :wink:
> 
> Can you remeber who said that Steve ?
> 
> Ps good numbers
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realise how scared i am with 10 psi to go and 3k rpm revs to go.
> I feel better running in 6th gear but pushing to the limits is scary..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Pussy :wink:

Get yourself on the motorway middle of the night and get it done 

It will be a blast the you can crow.


----------



## V6RUL

I have a lovely motorway right on my doorstep with 3 chances to do pulls before the junction, but i need to build up the courage slowly. Maybe a bit more later when i pop out but im off to London for a few days from tomoz..pity
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I'm going to use my liquid to do some Dyno readings.
As a baseline.
12psi spring only..








14psi tomoz
Steve


----------



## neilc

Great figures Steve , getting ever closer to that 600BHP benchmark


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> I'm going to use my liquid to do some Dyno readings.
> As a baseline.
> 12psi spring only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14psi tomoz
> Steve


It seems your turbo comes alive at 4.5 k, when does the dsg change up? 
Gotta be honest I wouldn't expect it to be so laggy as the power looked instantaneous on the dyne the other week!


----------



## caney

Where does the liquid get its bhp and torque readings from?


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> Where does the liquid get its bhp and torque readings from?


MAF


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use my liquid to do some Dyno readings.
> As a baseline.
> 12psi spring only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14psi tomoz
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It seems your turbo comes alive at 4.5 k, when does the dsg change up?
> Gotta be honest I wouldn't expect it to be so laggy as the power looked instantaneous on the dyne the other week!
Click to expand...

The turbo comes alive from 2500 rpm.
I was on the M58 and dropped her into 5th and started the dyno on the liquid.
I could do a dyno from 1500 rpm to show the curves..maybe tomoz, on my way to Aberdeen.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> Where does the liquid get its bhp and torque readings from?


I think torque is calculated from MAF/Temp and atmospheric pressure and BHP is a calculated from the ECU.

My MAF is non standard as it is from an A8 and I have adjusted my Liquid offset to 118%
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use my liquid to do some Dyno readings.
> As a baseline.
> 12psi spring only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14psi tomoz
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It seems your turbo comes alive at 4.5 k, when does the dsg change up?
> Gotta be honest I wouldn't expect it to be so laggy as the power looked instantaneous on the dyne the other week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The turbo comes alive from 2500 rpm.
> I was on the M58 and dropped her into 5th and started the dyno on the liquid.
> I could do a dyno from 1500 rpm to show the curves..maybe tomoz, on my way to Aberdeen.
> Steve
Click to expand...

According to that graph you are pushing 100 bhp at 2500 rpm


----------



## Matt B

Ok I get it, you were going fast and that's just a straight line from the origin  my bad


----------



## V6RUL

It seems your turbo comes alive at 4.5 k, when does the dsg change up? 
Gotta be honest I wouldn't expect it to be so laggy as the power looked instantaneous on the dyne the other week![/quote]

The turbo comes alive from 2500 rpm.
I was on the M58 and dropped her into 5th and started the dyno on the liquid.
I could do a dyno from 1500 rpm to show the curves..maybe tomoz, on my way to Aberdeen.
Steve[/quote]

According to that graph you are pushing 100 bhp at 2500 rpm[/quote]

I started the dyno graph whilst on the move at 4500 rpm.
The liquid will straight line on BHP/time till actual rpm is reached, then the liquid will record.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

What did you run on the RR day Steff?


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> What did you run on the RR day Steff?


Excuse number 5 coming up

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28538825/V6RUL.pdf

All joking aside Frase it's starting to come together which is great news for Steve although I'm slightly worried he's being allowed to alter boost by himself.

Everytime I see the bugger he's still filling his oil up :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

jamman said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you run on the RR day Steff?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse number 5 coming up
Click to expand...

What happened? Did someone's ice cream cone melt on to the rollers?


----------



## E3 YOB

Cool - Well if the liquid readings are anything to go by then it looks like it is coming together nicely


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> It seems your turbo comes alive at 4.5 k, when does the dsg change up?
> Gotta be honest I wouldn't expect it to be so laggy as the power looked instantaneous on the dyne the other week!


The turbo comes alive from 2500 rpm.
I was on the M58 and dropped her into 5th and started the dyno on the liquid.
I could do a dyno from 1500 rpm to show the curves..maybe tomoz, on my way to Aberdeen.
Steve[/quote]

According to that graph you are pushing 100 bhp at 2500 rpm[/quote]

I started the dyno graph whilst on the move at 4500 rpm.
The liquid will straight line on BHP/time till actual rpm is reached, then the liquid will record.
Steve[/quote]

Yep, I worked that out before you posted. Look on the previous page


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> What did you run on the RR day Steff?


I dynoed crap, it was all my fault and had too much food.
The dyno the day before at Awesome was a lot more promising as the TT did a little better.
The dyno-jet at Awesome seems to suit my TT better and strapping her down made the difference.

I think you should come out for spin Matt and then you will know what she is like..off to Aberdeen for a bit tomoz and taking her with me.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> and had too much food.


The extra weight should have helped with traction at least


----------



## jamman

E3 YOB said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you run on the RR day Steff?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse number 5 coming up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened? Did someone's ice cream cone melt on to the rollers?
Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmm ice cream let me go check the freezer


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and had too much food.
> 
> 
> 
> The extra weight should have helped with traction at least
Click to expand...

Infortunately I couldn't eat enough in time.
Managed 20% over standard, which is about £500 per BHP.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

V6RUL said:


> I'm going to use my liquid to do some Dyno readings.
> As a baseline.
> 12psi spring only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14psi tomoz
> Steve


That's more like it Steve  maybe next year at the RR day


----------



## V6RUL

Diveratt said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use my liquid to do some Dyno readings.
> As a baseline.
> 12psi spring only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14psi tomoz
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> That's more like it Steve  maybe next year at the RR day
Click to expand...

Not sure they will be able to strap the TT down to show the power.
They don't have a pit under the rollers like Awesome do.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt

V6RUL said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use my liquid to do some Dyno readings.
> As a baseline.
> 12psi spring only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14psi tomoz
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> That's more like it Steve  maybe next year at the RR day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure they will be able to strap the TT down to show the power.
> They don't have a pit under the rollers like Awesome do.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

I think they must be able to sort something Vspurs had over 500 last year


----------



## V6RUL

[/quote]

I think they must be able to sort something Vspurs had over 500 last year[/quote]

Agreed, but Steve ran in 6th and I ran in 4th.
Didn't really fancy maxing her out in 6th to 8k at 26 miles per hour per thousand rpm.
Lets see what I come up with the liquid gauge and I may even start with the lowest boost possible and incrementally raise it 2 psi at a time to generate some sort of record.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

19psi 5500rpm..








Steve


----------



## V6RUL

21 psi @ 5500..








Steve


----------



## V6RUL

24psi @ 5500 rpm..









I just need to get the bottle to document the BHP side of things now..unless it goes on the rollers first.
Steve


----------



## Rich196

V6RUL said:


> 24psi @ 5500 rpm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to get the bottle to document the BHP side of things now..unless it goes on the rollers first.
> Steve


Mental!!!! I think it needs to a run with my butt dyno, I cannot imagain what this power feels like when its unleashed. Well I kind of can after being in the YOB!

Nice work!!!


----------



## V6RUL

You would be very surprised at how mannered the TT is.
I think the revised throttle map, EBC setup and DSG has a lot to do with smooth power delivery.
I set off at 5am for Aberdeen this morning and started to explore the power limitations incrementally till i hit 24psi.
There is the potential to run at 26psi but that will wait for another time, when i get my new bits fitted maybe.
Steve


----------



## Mule

What 1/4M times does it do?


----------



## jamman

Getting there :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Mule said:


> What 1/4M times does it do?


Last drag opportunity went by yesterday for the Pod, Crail is closed, York is closed.
Im waiting for a new mechatronic unit to be fitted as the origonal is eight years old and has lost its performance edge for the numbers im running. It doesn't seem to be affecting top end but i would be warry of launching her.
I have the new unit waiting to be fitted, its just a case of waiting for the opportunity as work gets in the way.
Last runs on the stip were in the fours and twelves, but she was limited to fourteen psi then.

James, if your happy, then i am..  
Steve


----------



## ian222

Well done steve, that must be quite mental.


----------



## V6RUL

ian222 said:


> Well done steve, that must be quite mental.


It is a little disconcerting in that if you look at 700+ cars on Youtube quite a lot of them are squirming and jumping, mine however is an OEM drive until the boost gauge goes positive and then you realise theres been some extra sauce added.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Amazing figures Steve  And after seeing your car on the rollers I believe it too.


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers for the comments guys..i cant wait to finish work..  
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale

My god, that'll shut a few people up. Absolutely phenomental... 8)


----------



## E3 YOB

Nice one Steff wow loads of torques. You can pick your pants off the road on your drive home


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers guys, I'm stuck in Aberdeen for the time being and it's dark when I leave work so the wick has to be turned down for health and safety reasons.
Hopefully yours will be sorted soon Frase and we can do an ACE cafe meet..
I was down your way last week as a tourist for 4 days, was going to give you a shout but I was with Julie and 2 ov the changelings and it probably wouldn't have gone down to we'll as I was the bank of dad.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I forgot to post up my dyno from Awesomes Rollers..

Going by the dyno graph..there is a little work to do with the boost controller.
Blue run on 14 psi spring only, looks nice and smooth.
Once the EBC is introduced the turbo becomes very aggressive as seen on the red and green runs, 14 & 18 psi.








The spike around 3500 rpm is where the boost has hit the set point and the wastegate was opening fully and dropping the power off. hopefully I will go back to Awesome soon and do some further runs with the boost turned up and we will be able to see the benefit of using an EBC to control boost.

Steve


----------



## Wak

Has this car already been mapped for the maximum boost you are "allowed" to run on the setup??

i.e. if its safely mapped for the maximum then going down isnt a problem but if its not been mapped at the peak then you could be doing harm as you go higher!

nice numbers and she sure liked to squeal trying to make them rollers grip!


----------



## V6RUL

Wak said:


> Has this car already been mapped for the maximum boost you are "allowed" to run on the setup??
> 
> i.e. if its safely mapped for the maximum then going down isnt a problem but if its not been mapped at the peak then you could be doing harm as you go higher!
> 
> nice numbers and she sure liked to squeal trying to make them rollers grip!


Unitronic have mapped her for 26 psi but its the ancillaries that need tweaking to suit the application ie EBC, Breathing, cooling and gearbox hardware.

Need new rubber due to them rollers.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

Back of the net!


----------



## bigsyd

give us a shout Steve when you are going to awesome :wink:


----------



## Tritium

Sweet number Steve. Well done. Even James 'complemented' you  :lol: :wink:

Brian


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> give us a shout Steve when you are going to awesome :wink:


No worries Syd.
It will probably be one of the last things to do as the mecha unit and 80C stat need fitting first, then a software upgrade to alter some scaling factors.
Maybe around Chrimbo.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Tritium said:


> Sweet number Steve. Well done. Even James 'complemented' you  :lol: :wink:
> 
> Brian


Thats because deep down James really wants a V6


----------



## BAMTT

Well done Steve must feel awesome, shame it won't be as fast as mitchy's RS. But nothing this side of a Saturn 5 rocket is


----------



## TT SMITHY

Really impressive !! hope those seats are well bolted down well with all that torque you
might find yourself flying out the rear window ! :lol:



BAMTT said:


> Well done Steve must feel awesome, shame it won't be as fast as mitchy's RS. But nothing this side of a Saturn 5 rocket is


Ah ! didnt you know he,s got a 150 shot of nitrous to come yet :lol:


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> give us a shout Steve when you are going to awesome :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Syd.
> It will probably be one of the last things to do as the mecha unit and 80C stat need fitting first, then a software upgrade to alter some scaling factors.
> Maybe around Chrimbo.
> Steve
Click to expand...

cool we will do crimbo brunch [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jamman

Somebody mention food


----------



## V6RUL

BAMTT said:


> Well done Steve must feel awesome, shame it won't be as fast as mitchy's RS. But nothing this side of a Saturn 5 rocket is


The TT does feel Awesome and there is a bit more to come.
I think when the TT is finally complete..for this phase..it would be interesting to hook up with Mitchy at Crail to see whats what. Mitchy lives in Aberdeen where i work, so not that far from each other.
Steve


----------



## caney

I sat in the car on the rrday and it's fierce when coming on boost


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> I sat in the car on the rrday and it's fierce when coming on boost


Cheers Steve, the boost still comes on strong but now the EBC and throttle map have been tweaked, there is a lot more control. The EBC "was" opening the WG fully at the boost setpoint, "now" the wastegate is partially opening to hold boost at the setpoint and de-sensitizing the throttle map between 3 & 4k rpm allows better, right foot control of the boost.

I am currently writing a "how to" for the EVC-S as there is no decent info out there to assist with new setups.
Steve


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> I sat in the car giving head on the rrday and it's fierce when coming


----------



## Flecks

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sat in the car giving head on the rrday and it's fierce when coming
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## V6RUL

:lol:


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sat in the car giving head on the rrday and it's fierce when coming
Click to expand...


----------



## V6RUL

The TT has had new rubber allround today at work courtesy of Kwik Fit Mobile (great service).
Tomoz the TT is having the latest operating software installed in the mechatronic unit at Blckburn Audi.
Saturday/Monday a new mechatronic unit/uprated software is being installed and a new 80c thermostat.

Hopefully pick her up Monday or Tuesday, to test her out.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Did you get the wobbly wheel sorted mate?

Also out of interest why the drop to 80degs on the stat?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Did you get the wobbly wheel sorted mate?
> 
> Also out of interest why the drop to 80degs on the stat?


Hi Lee, no wobble, it was an illusion to do with the valve..all good.
The stat was a 70 to ensure over fuelling, but now she is ok for an 80 now logs have shown that the TT is within fuelling margins.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the wobbly wheel sorted mate?
> 
> Also out of interest why the drop to 80degs on the stat?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee, no wobble, it was an illusion to do with the valve..all good.
> The stat was a 70 to ensure over fuelling, but now she is ok for an 80 now logs have shown that the TT is within fuelling margins.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Very odd......as the tyre was wobbling with it.......but the back one wasnt. Hasnt the rear wheel got a valve in it then!! :lol:

Why on earth would you want to ensure the car was overfuelling?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the wobbly wheel sorted mate?
> 
> Also out of interest why the drop to 80degs on the stat?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee, no wobble, it was an illusion to do with the valve..all good.
> The stat was a 70 to ensure over fuelling, but now she is ok for an 80 now logs have shown that the TT is within fuelling margins.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very odd......as the tyre was wobbling with it.......but the back one wasnt. Hasnt the rear wheel got a valve in it then!! :lol:
> 
> Why on earth would you want to ensure the car was overfuelling?
Click to expand...

Kwik Fit gave all 4 the ok.
I'm running staggered so front and back will give a different look.
Running rich is always on the safe side as leaning out blew her up last time.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Kwik Fit gave all 4 the ok.
> Steve


You can't get better than a............... :wink:

Actually you can a lot better I wouldn't trust them pumping a tyre up let alone fitting one.

Ps Good luck with the next power runs should produce some good numbers.


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Kwik Fit gave all 4 the ok.
> I'm running staggered so front and back will give a different look.
> Running rich is always on the safe side as leaning out blew her up last time.. :wink:
> Steve


It might not have been seated right then. Staggered wheels have got nothing to do with it unless the lip is bigger on the rears thus hiding the valve if it was that?

What width are the wheels out of interest?

Running rich can be just as bad as running lean mate, rich running can cause bore wash which will in time damage the rings and thin the oil out and damage other components.

It needs to fueling right - neither rich nor lean - spot on. What AFRs do you see on boost?


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Actually you can a lot better I wouldn't trust them pumping a tyre up let alone fitting one.


...agreed!


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kwik Fit gave all 4 the ok.
> I'm running staggered so front and back will give a different look.
> Running rich is always on the safe side as leaning out blew her up last time.. :wink:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It might not have been seated right then. Staggered wheels have got nothing to do with it unless the lip is bigger on the rears thus hiding the valve if it was that?
> 
> What width are the wheels out of interest?
> 
> Running rich can be just as bad as running lean mate, rich running can cause bore wash which will in time damage the rings and thin the oil out and damage other components.
> 
> It needs to fueling right - neither rich nor lean - spot on. What AFRs do you see on boost?
Click to expand...

The rears are nines and the front eights. The rears do have a bigger lip.
Powerstation never mentioned any wheel wobble and the Kwiky said they were fine.
Just an illusion..song springs to mind.. :lol: i was worried for a while as i saw the anomoly as well.

With a Vee on single Lambda there is a tendancy for the 3 cylinders that are on the ex mani side to overheat if the fuelling offset is out. AFRs this morning were between 0.9 & 1.0 under boost. The new stat will be fitted and a full set of logs will be done and sent off to Unitronic for them to evaluate.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> AFRs this morning were between 0.9 & 1.0 under boost.


I really really hope that for your sake (and your engines) that this isn't the case.

0.9 & 1.0 lambda equates to between 13.23 and 14.7 (stoich) - this is very very lean under boost and is putting your engine at severe risk

You need to be seeing around 11.0 - 11.5 AFR on full boost - around 0.75 lambda.

Get this sorted before you kill another engine mate.


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFRs this morning were between 0.9 & 1.0 under boost.
> 
> 
> 
> I really really hope that for your sake (and your engines) that this isn't the case.
> 
> 0.9 & 1.0 lambda equates to between 13.23 and 14.7 (stoich) - this is very very lean under boost and is putting your engine at severe risk
> 
> You need to be seeing around 11.0 - 11.5 AFR on full boost - around 0.75 lambda.
> 
> Get this sorted before you kill another engine mate.
Click to expand...

I was only pulling a few psi and looking at the liquid.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> I was only pulling a few psi and looking at the liquid.
> Steve


I'll let you off then - pull some proper man psi then and check!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was only pulling a few psi and looking at the liquid.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you off then - pull some proper man psi then and check!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Lee, full chat, holding on for dear life and you want me to look at my liquid...ok then.. :roll: 
Autograph have done logs at full boost and im sure the TT is running within AFR tolerance.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Come on Steve......grow a pair!!! haha


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Come on Steve......grow a pair!!! haha


Will see what i can do as im just setting off for a 5 hour drive to Audi Blackburn from Aberdeen..
Steve


----------



## bigsyd

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Steve......grow a pair!!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Will see what i can do as im just setting off for a 5 hour drive to Audi Blackburn from Aberdeen..
> Steve
Click to expand...

after our m58 jaunt that should take around 3/4 hr    :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Nice drive back from Aberdeen and managed to see that my AFRs are 0.8 at 14psi.
Also managed to get Janice up to 988nm or 734lb/ft at 24.5 psi, sorry, no legible pics of the liquid..so close to the magic 1k..  
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> AFRs are 0.8 at 14psi.


Better.....but still not what I'd call overfuelling or overly safe though.



V6RUL said:


> Also managed to get Janice up to 988nm or 734lb/ft at 24.5 psi, sorry, no legible pics of the liquid..so close to the magic 1k..


Need a spin out in this soon mate.


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFRs are 0.8 at 14psi.
> 
> 
> 
> Better.....but still not what I'd call overfuelling or overly safe though.
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also managed to get Janice up to 988nm or 734lb/ft at 24.5 psi, sorry, no legible pics of the liquid..so close to the magic 1k..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need a spin out in this soon mate.
Click to expand...

Ok, 20psi is 0.73. It's difficult to watch the live data on the move.
I've seen you drive bud..so you will have to be a PAX..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Going to squeeze in a 4 wheel alignment this affy as its not been done for 12 months.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Alignment was quite a bit out and now need some new track rod ends as they are seized and worn.

Good news is that I managed to install my QS strut bar today.
Steve


----------



## caney

Just that torque alone should see you in the 10's no problem!


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> Just that torque alone should see you in the 10's no problem!


Only when I can launch..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Only when I can launch..
> Steve


.....like a man not a girl!!


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only when I can launch..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> .....like a man not a girl!!
Click to expand...

We will see after the weekend once the mechatronic unit is replaced and hopefully Unitronic will be coming through with some new software via the remote programming tool.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Im picking her up this affy to adapt the mechatronic unit.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Only when you drive a car with a new mechatronic unit fitted, does one realise the imperfections of the old unit. 
Gear changes are super smooth and any noises that were there have dissapeared or been reduced significantly.
Power delivery hasn't changed, compared to the old unit, however Unitronic want some logs to be able to produce some final revisions of software which will affect clamping pressures.
Additionally Autograph will be doing some files as well, for the gear shift points in "drive" and to change "sport" mode to accomodate the turbo's relationship with the box.

Managed to do a few pulls on the way up to Aberdeen this morning (340 smiles) to check out that the new mechatronic unit is improving things. 
I managed to go overscale on the nm graph and it corrupted the display. 1018 must be the max value it can display..








I then tried the lb/ft torque graph display, which seems to be scaled higher..








To say im happy is an understatement, but there are still some outstanding niggles to sort over the coming weeks..  
Steve


----------



## CSMatt

Sweet Jesus


----------



## Tritium

It's been a long road getting to where you are now Steve and I'm very pleased for you. Some epic numbers there.
Not sure if I'd want the power ( and associated development costs) you've got as a result, but if your happy then...

Ps what you going to do with yourself once its finished? Apart from drive to/ from Aberben that is? Idle hands and all that implies. :wink:

Brian


----------



## badger5

liqui is your basis for the power/torque numbers......

hmmmm.

when will it be on a dyno to measure it next do you think?


----------



## V6RUL

Tritium said:


> It's been a long road getting to where you are now Steve and I'm very pleased for you. Some epic numbers there.
> Not sure if I'd want the power ( and associated development costs) you've got as a result, but if your happy then...
> 
> Ps what you going to do with yourself once its finished? Apart from drive to/ from Aberben that is? Idle hands and all that implies. :wink:
> 
> Brian


Some peeps talk about driveability with high power and there has to be a trade off..not with this baby.
You wouldn't know you had big power available as she is as docile as the next V6 DSG through towns and traffic jams, but, wake her up and prepare yourself for lots and lots of smoothly laid down power.
Cost is just a number and i care not to think about it, as for the last 3 years she has been an ongoing project and costs have been spread over time.
I have no imediate plans to do another project and maybe i wont..but everyone needs to do one big project in their life, to be able to appreciate the sweet & the sour of failure and success..

Bill..ive had the liquid on the car since the start of 2010, as i was the first V6er to run one, before i started power upgrades in a NASP setup.
Initially i was reading OEM bhp & torque levels and gradually the numbers have been climbing over the years so there have been plenty of posts and pics showing the power levels and how they have climbed.
As for going on a dyno, if and when i do it will be Awesome GTis.
Steve


----------



## jamman

But Steve it won't count unless its on Bills you KNOW THAT Hmmmmmmm

Enjoy the car mate.


----------



## bigsyd

Yep as Steve has said just pottering about in his car you would not know any different from a standard v6 with a sports exhaust,very docile and easy being driven around
I think the biggest problem Steve will have with the RR is the DSG and haldex upsetting the rollers...oh and getting the power down :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: all I know is I have never accelerated as foooooooooking hard in a car,makes the RS feel like a 1.2 fiesta [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

bigsyd said:


> Yep as Steve has said just pottering about in his car you would not know any different from a standard v6 with a sports exhaust,very docile and easy being driven around
> I think the biggest problem Steve will have with the RR is the DSG and haldex upsetting the rollers...oh and getting the power down :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: all I know is I have never accelerated as foooooooooking hard in a car,makes the RS feel like a 1.2 fiesta [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


Cheers James and Syd,
Bills dyno only goes to 600 going by his signature and it is only 2wd..me thinks.
I wont run my car in 2wd as its an AWD style Quattro and thats the way it is.
Awesomes rollers and setup are ideal for running in 4wd and the TT can be strapped down from underneath which will give me very good traction. My Haldex is now the Performance model which gives continous split and balance from front to back and the DSG has had the auto shifting function removed in "M" so it can be sent to max rpms.
I will go to them in the future, im sure, good guys and good service.
Maybe its time for another ride out Syd..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Took janice for an alignment check a few days ago, after at least 6 months since her last check..








Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Did some playing with my HKS EVC-S EBC and gone through both ways of setting it up.
I've personally gone for the WG Closed option.








I want a wastegate shut, duty operation, which is the most aggressive of setups.
This is how I achieved it with my EBC and integral boost display..

1) Set WARNING to your desired boost pressure plus 1 psi approx (27psi)
2) Set DROP to 100% 
2) Set OVERBOOST to your desired boost pressure (26 psi)
3) Set RESPONSE to 10%
4) Set OFFSET to 20%
5) If there "is" boost fall-off once the OVERBOOST value has been attained, then increase the RESPONSE by 5% and test again. Keep altering the RESPONSE in 1% to 5% increments until you can maintain target boost.
If RESPONSE reaches 75% and there is no further improvement take the RESPONSE value back to 2% below the last seen improvement in RESPONSE and now alter OFFSET by 1% to 5% at a time until boost is maintained, but not adding more % than is nessesary. At the maximum maintained boost value take OFFSET back 2%.

Note 1: When altering either RESPONSE or OFFSET, if there is no change whilst increasing in % increments, then drop the value back in 1% increments until the boost drops a little whilst at full boost. It may not be possible to achieve a maintained boost level due to certain characteristics of the setup ie large wastegate, small turbo, boost leaks.

Note 2. When boosting with a wastegate closed setup, it is possible that a small spike is achieved. The WARNING value needs to be above this spike value to stop the wastegate from opening fully and wasting valuable boost, however the WARNING value does need to be close to the target boost as this is the last line of protection. 
During normal running a calculation is done within the EBC that monitors the boost and OVERBOOST value and consequently opens the wastegate based upon a DROP and OFFSET calculation, to try and keep the boost at or below the OVERBOOST value when required.

Wastegate open setup..

1) Set WARNING to your desired boost pressure plus 1 psi approx (27psi)
2) Set DROP to 100% 
2) Set OVERBOOST to start your wastegate opening from (18 psi)
3) Set RESPONSE to 10%
4) Set OFFSET to 20%
5) Adjust the OFFSET in 1% to 5% increments until you can maintain target boost.
If OFFSET reaches 50% and there is no further improvement take the OFFSET value back to 2% below the last seen improvement in OFFSET and now alter RESPONSE by 1% to 5% at a time until boost is maintained.

Note 1: When altering either RESPONSE or OFFSET, if there is no change whilst increasing in % increments, then drop the value back in 1% increments until the boost drops a little whilst at full boost. It may not be possible to achieve a maintained boost level due to certain characteristics of the setup ie large wastegate, small turbo, boost leaks.

Note 2. Always read the manual.

General Note. This setup values in PSI, suits my application and maybe not yours.

My boost controller is mounted in the alarm sensor area..









Steve


----------



## badger5

jamman said:


> But Steve it won't count unless its on Bills you KNOW THAT Hmmmmmmm


Realistic dyno's make you nervous or something? 8)


----------



## badger5

V6RUL said:


> Cheers James and Syd,
> Bills dyno only goes to 600 going by his signature and it is only 2wd..me thinks.


and it max'd his dyno which was at 530kw @ the wheels... for info, pegged at 7krpm of its 9krpm it ran on the day. who knows what it actually did.. 6th gear wheelspin in dry is I remember of its power but lack of traction back then.

Actually my DYNO is'nt rated to 600bhp... 750bhp @ wheels apparently..
My 1900cc is >600bhp so would'nt be much use to me as a tuning tool would it

We max'd my friends dyno some years ago... not mine. (I did'nt have mine when mine was first on GT35 @ 35psi to 9000rpm)


----------



## V6RUL

1. As you've said..traction is an issue on yours above certain power levels, which i experienced at Powerstation as strapping was non existent, so i guess i would be in the same boat as yourself.
2. I will only run the car in 4wd on a dyno as i run DSG.
3. Awesome GTi have a setup that im happy with and will use them when/if i need a RR.

"Janice" is currently at the indie getting prepped for Unitronic files, of which i am praying that the programming tool communicates ok with Uni in Canada and we can make further progress, otherwise she will go back in Dec when she is having some work done related to intake and interior, which should take a week.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Long way BUT regals Mustang dyno will go to 1000 and can run 4 wheel drive


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Long way BUT regals Mustang dyno will go to 1000 and can run 4 wheel drive


Cheers, but Awesomes goes to 1000 as well and its only 20ish miles down the road.
Steve


----------



## caney

Reckon you could take the spending to the 100k mark before the end of the year Steve? 8)


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> Reckon you could take the spending to the 100k mark before the end of the year Steve? 8)


Nah, software is already paid for.
Intake is a modification to the existing SRI and I have spare hose connections
Interior mod will cost me 250
Steve


----------



## Matt B

When are me and Lee getting a run in this bad boy then - you know we are dying to see how it goes now you fixed the EBC


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> When are me and Lee getting a run in this bad boy then - you know we are dying to see how it goes now you fixed the EBC


Will see if Unitronic can come up with the goods to go beyond 5500 rpm in 5th & 6th and will let you know but 4th to 8000rpm at 20mph/1000rpm = 8) but its how it gets there..relentless power..  
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

I hope you're gonna sort that breather out as well you dodgy git :lol: :lol: :lol:

Whats limiting it then in 5th & 6th.....something to do with the DSG & load?


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are me and Lee getting a run in this bad boy then - you know we are dying to see how it goes now you fixed the EBC
> 
> 
> 
> Will see if Unitronic can come up with the goods to go beyond 5500 rpm in 5th & 6th and will let you know but 4th to 8000rpm at 20mph/1000rpm = 8) but its how it gets there..relentless power..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Really, that's pretty fast in 4 th gear. :evil:


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> I hope you're gonna sort that breather out as well you dodgy git :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats limiting it then in 5th & 6th.....something to do with the DSG & load?


Breather is now on recirc but need to look at an additional outlet due to crankcase pressures but I have a spare head cover I can mod but its my Pureklas polished one so need to compliment the bling.
Clamping pressures of the clutches need extra umph applying as it starts to slip over 5500rpm in high gears.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're gonna sort that breather out as well you dodgy git :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats limiting it then in 5th & 6th.....something to do with the DSG & load?
> 
> 
> 
> Breather is now on recirc but need to look at an additional outlet due to crankcase pressures but I have a spare head cover I can mod but its my Pureklas polished one so need to compliment the bling.
> Clamping pressures of the clutches need extra umph applying as it starts to slip over 5500rpm in high gears.
> Steve
Click to expand...

2 outlets off the rocker cover (front and back), and one off the block with -10/-12 fittings should be adequate I would have thought mate?

Right gotcha.....I wasnt far off then.


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are me and Lee getting a run in this bad boy then - you know we are dying to see how it goes now you fixed the EBC
> 
> 
> 
> Will see if Unitronic can come up with the goods to go beyond 5500 rpm in 5th & 6th and will let you know but 4th to 8000rpm at 20mph/1000rpm = 8) but its how it gets there..relentless power..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, that's pretty fast in 4 th gear. :evil:
Click to expand...

Speed Per 1000rpm
1st=5
2nd=9
3rd=15
4th=20
5th=23
6th=26
And it's crying out for another gear or I may consider looking at final drives or a 7th gear option as the torque is immense.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're gonna sort that breather out as well you dodgy git :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Whats limiting it then in 5th & 6th.....something to do with the DSG & load?
> 
> 
> 
> Breather is now on recirc but need to look at an additional outlet due to crankcase pressures but I have a spare head cover I can mod but its my Pureklas polished one so need to compliment the bling.
> Clamping pressures of the clutches need extra umph applying as it starts to slip over 5500rpm in high gears.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 outlets off the rocker cover (front and back), and one off the block with -10/-12 fittings should be adequate I would have thought mate?
> 
> Right gotcha.....I wasnt far off then.
Click to expand...

Currently looking at 12mm fittings for left and right ends of the R cover and then teeing into the catch can.
PCV needs looking at but only as a "nice to have" but I wanna sort before rather than later.
Intake pressure drop across fittings is more of an issue that I wanna get out of the way.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

You not got one off the block too mate...I should imagine you need one.

I'd probably not worry about a PCV valve at all mate, blank off the hole that goes into the inlet and either vent to atmosphere or back into the turbo intake hose.


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> You not got one off the block too mate...I should imagine you need one.
> 
> I'd probably not worry about a PCV valve at all mate, blank off the hole that goes into the inlet and either vent to atmosphere or back into the turbo intake hose.


I may be able to use the EGR outlet port to relieve some pressure as its blanked off at the mo.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

So you've got no crankcase breather at all.......on a potential 600bhp turbo engine!?

Think I'd be unblocking that and making good use of it mate. Who's idea was it to block it off?


----------



## jamman

Steve don't say Autog....


----------



## ozwigan

I'm sorry but this as been going on since 10/07/10 now I may be missing something here but a car is meant to be enjoyed enough said


----------



## jamman

ozwigan said:


> I'm sorry but this as been going on since 10/07/10 now I may be missing something here but a car is meant to be enjoyed enough said


Stupid statement, it's his car and he's enjoying it (enough said) :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB

Amazed your rocker has stayed on with no breather at all. Mine was wanting to burst at the seams even with the standard breather hence the rocker overhaul.


----------



## V6RUL

Of course I've got some breathing on the head, I'm just looking at more.
Vapours are currently going to a catch can then recirced.
For me PCV = positive crankcase ventilation and not pressure control valve.
Steve


----------



## badger5

V6RUL said:


> 1. As you've said..traction is an issue on yours above certain power levels, which i experienced at Powerstation as strapping was non existent, so i guess i would be in the same boat as yourself.
> 2. I will only run the car in 4wd on a dyno as i run DSG.
> 3. Awesome GTi have a setup that im happy with and will use them when/if i need a RR.


I hold 600bhp car in 2wd on my dyno ok... Strapping x 2 of normal, + glue.. and it sticks ok.. A challenge for sure, but done it several times. Highest torque car here so far was a 2.7D V6 A4 with nos... 470lbft and that held ok with just single straps + glue which surprised me.

Powerstation dont seem to have a clue how to strap down, or not have the floor anchors to suitably attach to, or maybe just cant be arsed on a dyno day.. I dont know.

Good luck with yours... Its epic..


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Of course I've got some breathing on the head, I'm just looking at more.


I think that's what Frase is referring to. Never mind what you have or havent got on the head you need to run one from the block. A standard 1.8T runs both if it needs it on there then I'm pretty sure a 600odd 3.3 V6 is gonna need it and then some!

Powerstation coped with my 450lbft from my 330d and 500lbft from the nitroused A4 2.7 V6 diesel later on in the day (same car as Bill is referring to I think).


----------



## V6RUL

The Vee has a fair size passageway going from the sump to the head at the VVT end and is free to share the same air/gases top to bottom. The engine block cutaway can be seen in a PDF format on the Community page.
I am still going to modify the rocker cover to improve the escape routes for the gases into the catch tank.
Steve


----------



## ozwigan

Whoops hic hic


----------



## V6RUL

ozwigan said:


> Whoops hic hic


Ditto.. v & c with a hint of ice.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Been collecting the parts up for the intake re-arrangement..
200dia x 100mm intake for a shallower fit filter..








90mm intake x 410mm wide double path CC..








Various hoses..
















Inlet manifold entrance neck to be chopped off and DIY fabbed side exit welded in place..









This setup will give me 90mm inlet/outlet charge cooling as opposed to 80mm and a straighter charge cooler discharge side to TB.
Cooling efficiency will be increased due to the double pass as opposed to single.
Hopefully the Humel will be going in this time round once the rocker cover is modified, this should minimise crankcase pressure..








Waiting for a slot to get her booked in now.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I've said goodbye to my baby as she is sucking on anaethstetic now.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great stuff Steve, just admire your monumental attention to detail in your build ,and sheer passion for your very special TT.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff Steve, just admire your monumental attention to detail in your build ,and sheer passion for your very special TT.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Cheers Damien, the intake side of things and breathing has been waiting on the sidelines for a while now and its about time i pushed to get them finished.
Im hoping that the indie will be able to fit my new brake switch and a little something special with the rear seats.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Popped into the indie to see my baby on the surgeons table..
Throttle body came off in a nice condition..








Rocker cover off to be modded for better crankcase breathing.
Inlet manifold has had it's neck cut off and is offered up for a new neck mockup to accept the TB..








How it was originally not powder coated black..








New 1200bhp rated Charge Cooler offered up for a look see..








Next update, next week.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Fab shop took an order of me to machine some bits up and then closed for 2 weeks for chrimbo.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
We need the machined bits back before the induction setup can be pieced together and nailed down.
Looks like the engine bay colour scheme is going to get a little brighter.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Whilst she has been under the knife for the inlet mods, it has given the opportunity to do a few other bits that have been on the "nice to have list"..
Teaser 1..








Teaser 2..








Steve


----------



## neilc

Well done Steve , looks like it's all coming together now. Wondered how long it would take you to get a rear seat delete kit sorted.


----------



## jamman

Looks like it is at last coming together Steve, good news. 

One question why don't you refer to Autograph any more ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Steve.....qs styley... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

Autograph is still my indie and they get mentioned every now and then.. :wink: 
Couple more pics of the delete setup..
















A little bit more custom than the OEM setup.
Steve


----------



## Gazzer

V6RUL said:


> V6T build thread
> 
> There is a very large and comprehensive parts list including all manner of strange named components.
> There will be no need for water/meth or NOS...for now.. :roll:
> All hot parts, exh manifold, DP and GT3582 will be black ceramic coated to keep the heat down in the bay.
> To preseve the DSG i will be using a performance clutch from the States to help control the torque is delivered.
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top end has already been done with a stage 3 head and sodium filled valves, titanium springs and decent plugs for now.
> Hi lift fast road cams have been installed with the head.
> Obv i will update as and when things start to happen,
> Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


some dirty marks on your floor steve? have a word with her indoors to do her job bud.


----------



## gogs

V6RUL said:


> Autograph is still my indie and they get mentioned every now and then.. :wink:
> Couple more pics of the delete setup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit more custom than the OEM setup.
> Steve


Oohhhhh storage for crash helmets !


----------



## Gazzer

nooooooooooo gogs!!!! that is an upside down comode


----------



## V6RUL

Gazzer said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> V6T build thread
> 
> There is a very large and comprehensive parts list including all manner of strange named components.
> There will be no need for water/meth or NOS...for now.. :roll:
> All hot parts, exh manifold, DP and GT3582 will be black ceramic coated to keep the heat down in the bay.
> To preseve the DSG i will be using a performance clutch from the States to help control the torque is delivered.
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top end has already been done with a stage 3 head and sodium filled valves, titanium springs and decent plugs for now.
> Hi lift fast road cams have been installed with the head.
> Obv i will update as and when things start to happen,
> Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> some dirty marks on your floor steve? have a word with her indoors to do her job bud.
Click to expand...

That's the floor at Autograph..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

gogs said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autograph is still my indie and they get mentioned every now and then.. :wink:
> Couple more pics of the delete setup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit more custom than the OEM setup.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhhhh storage for crash helmets !
Click to expand...

Better than rolling around in the back, unless its with a blonde.. :x 
Steve


----------



## gogs

Would need to be an extremely petit Blonde to be able to roll about in the back of a TT ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

gogs said:


> Would need to be an extremely petit Blonde to be able to roll about in the back of a TT ;-)


Plenty of room with the seats out as the V6 has the larger boot capacity over the 1.8s..  
Steve


----------



## gogs

I wouldn't fancy limboing under your seat delete bar ;-)

Funny enough I had the rear seats out yesterday as I went to look at a set of alloys, they weren't for me though!
Bloody noisy without them :-o


----------



## V6RUL

gogs said:


> I wouldn't fancy limboing under your seat delete bar ;-)
> 
> Funny enough I had the rear seats out yesterday as I went to look at a set of alloys, they weren't for me though!
> Bloody noisy without them :-o


That's where the Dynamat comes in handy.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fancy limboing under your seat delete bar ;-)
> 
> Funny enough I had the rear seats out yesterday as I went to look at a set of alloys, they weren't for me though!
> Bloody noisy without them :-o
> 
> 
> 
> That's where the Dynamat comes in handy.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Dynamat is for pansies and old farts in slippers.... :lol: Us qs owners are well ard... [smiley=smoking.gif]

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

If you've got the VEE, then you've got the noise..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> If you've got the VEE, then you've got the noise..
> Steve


Fair enough Steve... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Fair cop... :wink:

Still think you are not impartial to a nice pair of comfy slippers... 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got the VEE, then you've got the noise..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough Steve... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Fair cop... :wink:
> 
> Still think you are not impartial to a nice pair of comfy slippers...
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

True, slippers and crocs are the way forward..Sometimes you can have too much vvvoise.. :lol: ESP 5 hours to Aberdeen every week, at least 10min silence is rqd.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

So this is how the inlet was, with the inlet neck coming in from the bottom..








After fabbing the inlet now comes in directly to the chamber..








Off to paint now with the bigger heat exchanger.
Steve


----------



## jamman

You happy with that looks a bit errr DIY :?


----------



## V6RUL

Wasnt a good shape to start with and once its painted and partially hidden under the front trim panel there wont be too much to see but it will function a lot better than the previous setup. Not too many options out there for us 24v V6ers.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Steve

I can't think where you got your inspiration for the rear seat delete from.........










I think it's the kind of mod all QS'ers will be wanting straight after they've fitted their B&Q ignition key mod


----------



## V6RUL

Simple designs are sometimes the best..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Nearly done.
Wonder what the wires do..

















Steve


----------



## gogs

Do the wires light up the ubrul thing Steve?


----------



## jamman

OM(fecking)G Please tell me that's not meant to be V6RUL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Shoot whoever did it


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> OM(fecking)G Please tell me that's not meant to be V6RUL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Shoot whoever did it


someone's getting a bit carried away now lol,midlife crisis in a big way


----------



## Garth

gogs said:


> Do the wires light up the ubrul thing Steve?


Ha ha ha, I thought the same thing. "I wonder what ubrul is" :grin:


----------



## jamman

Steve if you delete the pics I "might" forget I ever saw it.

Other than that I think you are in the running for "dodgiiiiieeeeeest finish" mod ever :wink:

If you must do it print V6RUL with some different fonts on A4 then use it as a stencil.

Ayyyyyyeeeeeeee


----------



## V6RUL

It's just a bit of fun and can always be reversed.. :lol: 
Welcome to U6rul world, pity Quattro font isn't more defined.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Steve have to agree after all that hard work...The bloody V looks like a U and the 6 like a b??wtf? :? Other than that great double hole mod for taking a communal dump with a close friend on those cold scottish winter mornings. [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] .

Sorry Steve couldn't resist... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> It's just a bit of fun and can always be reversed.. :lol:


For sure because we are all laughing :lol: :lol:

My 4 year old could have done better.

I think we have a replacment for the B and Q key housing shite mod title :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Nothing wrong with artistic license and I've made changes and then gone a different way.
You need to see in the flesh as its 0.000012876% better than on a phone pic..give it a chance.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

I do think the U and 6 are almost piccaso-esque.

I'm thinking LSD and a few horse/cattle drugs might bring it all into focus.

You been stealing the rigs amphetamine stash ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I do think the U and 6 are almost piccaso-esque.
> 
> I'm thinking LSD and a few horse/cattle drugs might bring it all into focus.
> 
> You been stealing the rigs amphetamine stash ?


Not been out since October cos of the 2 crashes but looking like March and I will be able to get my fix again..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Few more pics..
















Looks 2% better in the flesh.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## gogs

I was correct then the wires were to light up the ubrul ;-)


----------



## L33JSA

Quite a cool idea to be honest mate. I like the helmet idea alot.

But I'm afraid that now you will have to be known as 'ubrul'......change of username required...mods...anyone??


----------



## Matt B

UBRUL UBRUL UBRUL UBRUL

Holy crap dude, I have taken a survey of 27 people in work today and everyone said UBRUL

EPIC FONT FAIL


----------



## V6RUL

It's ubrul if you don't mind.
It's a very rare Quattro font, that's all I'm saying.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## neilc

Looks like a pair of big tits sitting on the floor :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Looks like a pair of big tits sitting on the floor :wink:


Couple of big blue tits at that....ubrul... [smiley=drummer.gif]

Steve does this mean you will be coming to more track days or are the helmets just for show? :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> Steve does this mean you will be coming to more track days or are the helmets just for show? :wink:
> 
> Damien.


For show going by the last effort :wink:


----------



## gogs

i hope your helmets covered by your insurance ubrul? ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a pair of big tits sitting on the floor :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of big blue tits at that....ubrul... [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> Steve does this mean you will be coming to more track days or are the helmets just for show? :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Looks like Nurbergring in May and on the drag strip helmets are required above 110mph.
Steve


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> ...are the helmets just for show? :wink:


Are you encouraging Ubrul to show you his helmet? 

Mind you, bit of a worry he has two to show off. :?


----------



## L33JSA

neilc said:


> Looks like a pair of big tits sitting on the floor :wink:


There's already one usually sat in the drivers seat....


----------



## Mondo

:lol: :lol:


----------



## caney

Mondo said:


> :lol: :lol:


Words fail you :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N

ubrul said:


> Looks like Nurbergring in May


You'll get up to more than 110 there easy and no helmets required :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

PeTTe-N said:


> ubrul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Nurbergring in May
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get up to more than 110 there easy and no helmets required :lol:
Click to expand...

I think I better have it on then as I'm a crap driver round the bends, prefer straightlining.
Firmed up Ring trip announcement imminent on the events section.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Been a while since I've updated as I've tried to keep her out of the winter weather this year.
I've took some time off work last week to get some jobs done.
Head has been off for inspection and plugs, oil and filter change..








Was getting a small oil leak from the EGR ports on the head, so they have been sealed up. Normally the EGR doesn't come into contact with the oil system, however a small fracture/porous defect in the cast was allowing the transition of oil into the EGR system..
You can see the sealed ports if you look close..








A larger Charge Cooler is going in..








Provent 200 has been installed and piped up..








The chargecooler overflow reservoir has been installed next to the Provent, but no pic available yet.
You can see the revised SRI and throttle body installed and the headlight ballast is being relocated to allow the Charge Cooler and reservoir to be installed..








Just waiting for some silicon pipes for the charge cooler, before it is installed.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Teaser pic..








Going in tomoz with life blood.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

I return to this thread expecting some inspiring videos and reviews... However I see a head detached from the bottom end, with what is described as a "flaw" in it.

i'll return in 6 months.

Out.


----------



## E3 YOB

GunnerGibson said:


> I return to this thread expecting some inspiring videos and reviews... However I see a head detached from the bottom end, with what is described as a "flaw" in it.
> 
> i'll return in 6 months.
> 
> Out.


haha you're back! Maybe it's time you got a build thread up


----------



## jamman

GunnerGibson said:


> I return to this thread expecting some inspiring videos and reviews... However I see a head detached from the bottom end, with what is described as a "flaw" in it.
> 
> i'll return in 6 months.
> 
> Out.


Nahhh Gibbo its just servicing :wink:


----------



## caney

E3 YOB said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to this thread expecting some inspiring videos and reviews... However I see a head detached from the bottom end, with what is described as a "flaw" in it.
> 
> i'll return in 6 months.
> 
> Out.
> 
> 
> 
> haha you're back! Maybe it's time you got a build thread up
Click to expand...

 he has more sense than to chuck thousands into a 10 year old car :wink:


----------



## Matt B

caney said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to this thread expecting some inspiring videos and reviews... However I see a head detached from the bottom end, with what is described as a "flaw" in it.
> 
> i'll return in 6 months.
> 
> Out.
> 
> 
> 
> haha you're back! Maybe it's time you got a build thread up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he has more sense than to chuck thousands into a 10 year old car :wink:
Click to expand...

You sound like a formed addict ha ha


----------



## V6RUL

Brum brum, testing begins..
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Brum brum, testing begins..
> Steve


I'm sure i've heard that before? Wait i have, 3 years ago,2 years ago,1 year ago :lol: will it be spot on for santapod Steve?


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> You sound like a formed addict ha ha


Hell yeah


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brum brum, testing begins..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure i've heard that before? Wait i have, 3 years ago,2 years ago,1 year ago :lol: will it be spot on for santapod Steve?
Click to expand...

That's what this latest revision has been building up to.
If Autograph give it a clean bill of health after testing Mon & Tue, then it will be good to go.
After being let down by Unitronic for the past 6 months with revised DSG software, Autograph have worked hard to revise the software themselves and as such they could be the market leader in software for cars running DSG above 600lb/ft.

The TT has been through a few heat cycles today and is currently being checked for leaks.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Bit of tweaking done and a general clean up.
Trim to go back on and then high boost logging tomoz.

























As she was before the upgrades..








Steve


----------



## jamman

I thought the car was all finished 2 weeks ago :?

Whatever anyway hope you tear up the Santa Pod strip..... HAVE FUN


----------



## rford71

Steve, how much power do you think you will be putting out with this new set up?

I just pick up my TT this week with my HPA turbo kit installed  !

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Steve, how much power do you think you will be putting out with this new set up?
> 
> I just pick up my TT this week with my HPA turbo kit installed  !
> 
> Robert


Hi Robert,
The improvements were more about getting rid of unwanted flexibles and increasing the size of the cooler, pipe runs-easier to their counterparts. However the byproduct of a larger chargecooler should be lower temps for longer.
Also less bottlenecks may mean improved response but that is fast enough for me anyway.
The Provent seems to be working ok as well.
I know I'm running 450bhp at 15psi but she will boost to 26psi

Unfortunately I've got an exhaust camshaft correlation error up which is a niggle to overcome, maybe increasing the chain stretch tolerance a bit more may capture it..we will see

Bet you can't wait, which kit have you gone for?
Not many peeps running HPA kits on mk1 tiTTies.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Steve, She's all done! 

-HPA 20th Anniversary liquid cooled turbo kit
-Inline Fuel pump
-Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings
-4" Large MAF
-42 Draft Stainless Steel Water Pipe
-AWE Tuning vent mounted boost gauge
-Custom 3 inch exhaust with 100 cell cats, Vibrants Ulta Quiet res, Borla transverse flow muffler and 2.5" bypass exhaust flapper
I also kept in my Schrick 268/264 Cams


----------



## dizzle

Wow I must say.. Your car is one of a kind, the amount of engine tweak done to it is..indescribable, would love to see and hear it running in real life! Seems like an animal, how much power you running on it now then? Is it fully finished? Love the steering wheel as well btw


----------



## V6RUL

dizzle said:


> Wow I must say.. Your car is one of a kind, the amount of engine tweak done to it is..indescribable, would love to see and hear it running in real life! Seems like an animal, how much power you running on it now then? Is it fully finished? Love the steering wheel as well btw


Cheers for the comments.
She isn't an animal cos the power is smooth and linear more like a supercharger.
I only have the timing niggle left to sort, which I'm having a look at today.
Power numbers will be published in the near future when she goes to Awesome GTi for some logging on their rollers.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Steve, She's all done!
> 
> -HPA 20th Anniversary liquid cooled turbo kit
> -Inline Fuel pump
> -Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings
> -4" Large MAF
> -42 Draft Stainless Steel Water Pipe
> -AWE Tuning vent mounted boost gauge
> -Custom 3 inch exhaust with 100 cell cats, Vibrants Ulta Quiet res, Borla transverse flow muffler and 2.5" bypass exhaust flapper
> I also kept in my Schrick 268/264 Cams


390hp should keep you happy.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Steve, with HPA upgraded 440 tune, Inline Fuel pump, Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings, 4" MAF and running Schrick 268/264 Cams I should be near 450whp ( US hp number).

Robert


----------



## jamman

rford71 said:


> Steve, with HPA upgraded 440 tune, Inline Fuel pump, Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings, 4" MAF and running Schrick 268/264 Cams I should be near 450whp ( US hp number).
> 
> Robert


Looks a very neat install from the engine bay shot good work


----------



## rford71

jamman said:


> rford71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, with HPA upgraded 440 tune, Inline Fuel pump, Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings, 4" MAF and running Schrick 268/264 Cams I should be near 450whp ( US hp number).
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a very neat install from the engine bay shot good work
Click to expand...

Thanks, HPA's kit has that OEM look

Robert


----------



## jamman

rford71 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rford71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, with HPA upgraded 440 tune, Inline Fuel pump, Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings, 4" MAF and running Schrick 268/264 Cams I should be near 450whp ( US hp number).
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a very neat install from the engine bay shot good work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, HPA's kit has that OEM look
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

You would expect that from HPA a top company.

When I bombarded them with questions about the Competition Haldex they were very helpful.

Enjoy it mate


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Steve, with HPA upgraded 440 tune, Inline Fuel pump, Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings, 4" MAF and running Schrick 268/264 Cams I should be near 450whp ( US hp number).
> 
> Robert


Yeah, your probably right as long as the tune allows for the upgrades.
Are still running stock red line as the cams will really come on, up the rev range.
Im only running 264/260 cams.
You just need some smoked corners to finish it off.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Steve, My red line is upgrade to 72

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Steve, My red line is upgrade to 72
> 
> Robert


Good, that will help push the numbers up.
I should think that the extra 500rpm could give 50bhp.

Wonder what your next bottleneck is, so you can free it up.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> rford71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, My red line is upgrade to 72
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Good, that will help push the numbers up.
> I should think that the extra 500rpm could give 50bhp.
> 
> Wonder what your next bottleneck is, so you can free it up.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve, the bottleneck for me will be my 76mm exhaust. I should have gone with a 88 mm exhaust.

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

I think your exhaust is fine as i run a 76mm.
I think your boost is limited to preserve the DSG Clutch Plates.
Here is a link to where i got my 600s from..
http://www.sspperformance.com/sub-categ ... -gearbox-/
Pretty sure that fitting an uprated clutch will allow the boost to go higher, but keep away from any more mods if you are happy with what your running.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Thanks Steve!!

Robert


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Robert

wonderful to see you've got the HPA kit fitted & running. I'm still very interested in it + any views of those who've already gone down this route.

Did your garage have any problems fitting the kit / what was the quality like etc etc?
Approx how long did it take them to fit the kit?

How does it feel in comparison to the OEM engine?

It looks great.......

cheers
Peter


----------



## rford71

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> wonderful to see you've got the HPA kit fitted & running. I'm still very interested in it + any views of those who've already gone down this route.
> 
> Did your garage have any problems fitting the kit / what was the quality like etc etc?
> Approx how long did it take them to fit the kit?
> 
> How does it feel in comparison to the OEM engine?
> 
> It looks great.......
> 
> cheers
> Peter


I sent you a PM let me know if you received it

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Robert
> 
> wonderful to see you've got the HPA kit fitted & running. I'm still very interested in it + any views of those who've already gone down this route.
> 
> Did your garage have any problems fitting the kit / what was the quality like etc etc?
> Approx how long did it take them to fit the kit?
> 
> How does it feel in comparison to the OEM engine?
> 
> It looks great.......
> 
> cheers
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM let me know if you received it
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

Would be nice to hear an open review of the HPA kit..warts an all..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Would be nice to hear an open review of the HPA kit..warts an all..
> Steve


Warts an all Steve ?

Not all builds have problem after problem :?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to hear an open review of the HPA kit..warts an all..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Warts an all Steve ?
> 
> Not all builds have problem after problem :?
Click to expand...

Don't be sensative, it's an expression.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice to hear an open review of the HPA kit..warts an all..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Warts an all Steve ?
> 
> Not all builds have problem after problem :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be sensative, it's an expression.
> Steve
Click to expand...

What's sensative mean Steve ? :wink:


----------



## rford71

In the beginning of September I began to asking questions to HPA about their 20th turbo kit. I reached out to all the people on the forms that I knew had the HPA 20th kit or other HPA turbo kit to gather information and reviews and pros and cons of HPA. My two go to people were Kevin Miser who has a golf wagon with aR32 motor with the HPA 20th turbo kit, his car was featured in Performance VW Magazine Dec 2012 issue and Mike from Linden VW how has a mk5 R32. These two guys were able to answer all of my questions and my shop's questions.

In October I pulled the trigger and ordered HPA's 20th turbo kit. In addition I added the in-line fuel pump, race grade cone rod bearings, and the larger 4 inch MAF. With my kit I did not get HPA 500 mL fuel injectors because I already had 550 mL injectors from my Bluewater Performance Flex fuel E85 kit. HPA told me it would be 6 to 8 weeks for them to put the kit together and deliver it to me. I scheduled for the kit to be installed in December with my local shop NGP racing. It took my shop about three and half weeks to have the kit fully installed. but once we receive my ECU back from HPA the car would fire up but there was no communication from the ECU dash cluster and the ODB port. So the ECU was sent back to HPA to fix the problem. After a couple weeks of them trying to fix the ECU problem they had me send it to United Motorsport to remove their flex fuel E 85 tune to try to fix the problem. After receiving the ECU back from United motorsports they continue to have problems with my ECU, so HPA gave me a program MK5 R32 ECU while they fix my ECU.

Okay back to the kit itself. HPA's turbo kit comes with everything and I mean everything down to the smallest gaskets and zip tie to install the turbo kit. The quality of the kit is excellent and you can tell there was a lot of are R&D on this product. HPA's turbo kit is really designed for that R32 engine bay. My shop relocated the air to water pump two behind the auxiliary cooler in the left fender and move the water reservoir to the battery box area. The only problem that we encountered was the getting a cam position code. there is a certain way you need to position the cam chains when installing this kit, HPA does not give good direction on this. You have to time it with the crank a rotation off. Basically you have to spin the crack 180 off from the cams so that you have piston one at top dead center, but on the wrong rotation so this way you get the slack side of the chain in the right place and you still have to have 16 rollers between the marks.

I currently have the boost set at 16 PSI, with my setup I can take it up to about 20 PSI. The car pretty much feels the same as it did before the kit under normal driving, but when you put your foot done it takes off like a bat out of hell pushing you all the way in the seat and throwing your head back! due to the winter weather I haven't driven it much less than 1000 miles since the kit has been installed. but when I take it out put my foot down, it deafly puts a big smile on my face.

Prior to my HPA turbo build I had the following mod.

-EVOMS V- flow intake
-Schrick 268/264 cams
-Dubpower headers
-Magna flow high flow cats welded in a USP test pipe
-Dubpower cat-back exhaust
-HPA Haldex Performance Controllers
-Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits
-United Motorsport DSG Performance Software
-ECS Exhaust Flapper Wiring Kit
-Vogtland height-adjustable coilover suspensions
-Bluewater Performance Adjustable Control Arms
AUTOTECH ClubSport 22mm hollow adjustable rear

Below is what was installed by NGP Racing for my turbo build

-HPA 20th Anniversary liquid cooled turbo kit
-Inline Fuel pump
-Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings
-4" Large MAF
-HPA stage 3 DSG Performance Software
-42 Draft Stainless Steel Water Pipe
-AWE Tuning vent mounted boost gauge
-Custom 3 inch exhaust with 100 cell cats, Vibrants Ulta Quiet res, Borla transverse flow muffler and 2.5" bypass exhaust flapper


----------



## rford71




----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Robert

Wow.......

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## caney

Looks wise i much prefer the original HPA turbo kit that showed the hoses running over the cam cover etc. your install looks too plastic imo but i'm sure it flies! One of the best cars i have ever driven was a 400 bhp kit on a 3.2 dsg TT which did 3.8secs to 60mph and 12.2 sec 1/4 miles.its a plug and play kit and it works :wink:


----------



## Rich196

Sorry to be crude but what numbers is this putting out?? Looks nice!


----------



## V6RUL

Rich196 said:


> Sorry to be crude but what numbers is this putting out?? Looks nice!


I think Rob will agree that it's the 390bhp kit, but goes up to 450bhp with the boltons he has fitted.

You don't need much in the way of internal mods to the block upto 500bhp so the majority of the kit is external bolt on and of course, the software to make her go.
Steve


----------



## rford71

I do not know what my setup is put out. Below is Mike R32 with the same HPA's turbo kit. Mike don't have the inline fuel pump or 4" MAF that I do and he has 500 mL fuel injectors and I have 550 mL injectors.



















Here is HPA's dyno number for a Mk4 R32 with after market exhaust and there basic turbo kit. No in-line fuel pump, upgrade rod bearing or larger MAF.










Robert


----------



## wallstreet

I am drooling  sweet! I do like the stealth look too from HPA

It all comes to reliability, upgrading properly & TLC 

Steve your beast is amazing - I look forward to catching up as the weather warms...


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Niaz, I'm getting my hands dirty tomoz as I'm changing the chains out as I'm suffering a little misfire, hopefully get her done in a day but we will see as its a DSG off job.
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> Cheers Niaz, I'm getting my hands dirty tomoz as I'm changing the chains out as I'm suffering a little misfire, hopefully get her done in a day but we will see as its a DSG off job.
> Steve


Good luck with that - I hope it sorts out the issue. Looking forward to pics


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Niaz, I'm getting my hands dirty tomoz as I'm changing the chains out as I'm suffering a little misfire, hopefully get her done in a day but we will see as its a DSG off job.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that - I hope it sorts out the issue. Looking forward to pics
Click to expand...

 :wink: anything for a "how to".. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Cheers Niaz, I'm getting my hands dirty tomoz as I'm changing the chains out as I'm suffering a little misfire, hopefully get her done in a day but we will see as its a DSG off job.
> Steve


why are you doing it Steve? get Autograph to do it and then you might take the spending to 100k :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Ha ha Steve.
I do a little work on the car you know.
This was lunchtime..

Fluids drained.
Water pipes disconnected.
Thermostat and casing removed.
Charge Cooler removed.
Electrically disconnected from block.
Side plate bolts removed.

Unfortunately the chain will arrive tomoz, whence I will be back in Aberdeen.

This afternoon I've hopefully sorted a small leak on one of the front rims from a couple of bolts.
De-bolt 
Remove sealant and split the rim.
Clean the faces up and reseal.
Re-bolt and wait 24 hrs for the sealant to go off before the rubber goes back on..

















Autograph will carry on whilst I'm away.
Steve


----------



## jamman

As much as I enjoy ribbing my ol mucker Steve about the car etc at the end of the day if it makes him smile and gives enjoyment THAT'S ALL THAT IS IMPORTANT.

That doesn't mean I'm not going to file away and bring it out another day the fact that those bloody horrendously expensive wheels are leaking


----------



## V6RUL

Split rims need looking after periodically as with all multi-component parts..  
Unfortunately this is the only time the wheels will get the clean of their lives.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Car was running a little rough and it transpires that my timing chain has stretched.
This is proved by hooking an oscilloscope up to the camshaft position sensors.
The square wave readings should overlay each other, however, there was an offset due to chain stretch, which the ECU couldn't compensate enough for.

Well, i fancied having a go at helping out to swap out my timing chains at my local indie.
Do not be fooled that this is a 5 minute or driveway job, it is involved and requires specialist tooling.

Audi recommend that the main parts to be changed are..2 chains, VVT adjusters,intermediate sprockets, guides, tensioners, seals and stretch bolts for the DMF. On this DIY I have changed out the camshaft oil manifold assembly but I will not be including it.

As my TT doesn't have the inlet plenum, thats one less item to remove.
Coilpacks and harness swung out of the way, plugs removed.



All liquids drained out ie engine oil, gearbox oil and engine cooling water & charge cooler water.
A number of hoses disconnected from the block and DSG.
Lots of other stuff removed and loosening up the front sub-frame..





the above has been done to get this lump out.. 

DMF off..

which leaves me looking at this..

There are 2 covers that need to come off, which will expose the chains themselves..jumped the gun and cleaned the cover on the right..

Chains exposed..

Make sure the engine is at TDC by hand cranking the engine..

Intermediate sprocket markings for TDC..

VVT adjuster setup for TDC..

Insert camshaft locking plates once TDC has been set..1 per camshaft..


Remove tensioners to create chain slack.
Remove guides.
Remove intermediate sprockets so lower chain can be replaced.
Remove upper chain.
Install new lower chain and intermediate sprocket at the same time, align timing marks whilst tightening fixing bolt.
Install lower guide and tensioner.

Install upper timing chain and front guide ensuring slack is at the bulkhead.
Ensure copper links are as per pics before inserting hydraulic tensioner.




Rotate crank 4 times to check timing is still TDC.
Put all covers back on and rebuild ready for start.

Main parts to be changed are..
- V021 109 467 TENSIONER 1.00 £27.90 EACH 
- V021 109 469 GUIDE PIECE 1.00 £4.09 EACH 
- V021 109 569 SPROCKET 1.00 £36.57 EACH 
- V03H 109 465 CHAIN 1.00 £43.82 EACH
- V03H 109 503 CHAIN 1.00 £43.82 EACH
- V03H 109 507 TENSIONER 1.00 £27.90 EACH 
- V066 109 509 A TENSIONER 1.00 £13.62 EACH 
- V066 109 570 SPROCKET 1.00 £12.03 EACH 
- VAWI 188 001 02 011824/SEAL PASTE 1.00 £42.47 EACH
- VN 104 883 02 011822/BOLT IIEX.HD.W 2.00 £1.41 EACH 
- VN 900 411 02 011824/0-RING 1.00 £0.78 EACH 
- VN 906 650 01 FLYWHEEL BOLT 10.00 £2.15 EACH
Some sealants are also required.
Here is a link to a workshop manual..
http://workshop-manuals.com/audi/tt_qua ... -3.2l_(bhe)/engine_cooling_and_exhaust/engine/timing_components/timing_chain/component_information/service_and_repair/timing_chain_component_overview/
Component layout page..

Items 3, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 24 & 27 are the main items to be replaced for doing a chain overhaul.

TT is now running without codes.
Autograph are now setting up the DSG.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Your engine looks squeaky sweet clean!!! Hopefully running smoothly now..


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Your engine looks squeaky sweet clean!!! Hopefully running smoothly now..


Hopefully, I'm away offshore at the moment.
Another 2 weeks before I hit dry land.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Stay safe & I am sure it's purring perfectly


----------



## V6RUL

Just spoken to the indie and they say the engine is purring, just the gearbox to tune.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Steve, I have a custom 3 inch exhaust with a sound performance boost activated cut off( Picture and description below). I had Sound Performance replace the boost activated actuator with a vacuum one like our stock exhaust so i could still use my flapper mod control. I was thinking of replacing the vacuum actuator back to the Sound Performance boost actuator. My question when our cars go into boost will our exhaust flapper line provide pressure/boost or do they continue to provide vacuum?










"boost activated exhaust cutout allows you to just drive and not worry about flipping switches,etc.. It uses an actuator to open the valve on its own (cracks open at 5psi, fully open at 11psi) so on full throttle it opens the second it hits desired boost. You can run it off of the actual actuator or you can keep it closed by wiring up a solenoid and Hobbs switch to tell it at what boost level to open or keep in closed entirely if you would like to remain low key when needed!! "

http://www.spracingonline.com/store/SP_ ... ated_/3673

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

Here is my flap..

Mine is triggered by 4000rpm revs which activates the solenoid next to the vacuum reservoir, which when under boost still retains its vacuum due to a non return valve in the pipework.
If the reservoir and solenoid is bypassed and dependant on boost pressure then your flap needs to be closed normally and then opens under positive pressure. You won't be able to open the flap on tickover with an aftermarket switch as you need to be on boost. My aftermarket overide cabin switch allows me to stop the solenoid from activating.
I would recommend you stay with vac operated like mine or stay with boost operated.
Steve


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> Mine is triggered by 4000rpm revs which activates the solenoid next to the vacuum reservoir, which when under boost still retains its vacuum due to a non return valve in the pipework.
> If the reservoir and solenoid is bypassed and dependant on boost pressure then your flap needs to be closed normally and then opens under positive pressure. You won't be able to open the flap on tickover with an aftermarket switch as you need to be on boost. My aftermarket overide cabin switch allows me to stop the solenoid from activating.
> I would recommend you stay with vac operated like mine or stay with boost operated.
> Steve


Steve, are you saying our TT's have solenoid next to the vacuum reservoir with a non return valve in the pipework, which when under boost still retains its vacuum? If so this will require me to run a new pipe/hose line, if i want to use the boost activated actuator. I also have a aftermarket overide cabin switch that allows me to open, close and stock mode operation of the vacuum actuator.

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

The non return valve is in the engine bay near the expansion bottle, just take it out of the system.
Steve


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> The non return valve is in the engine bay near the expansion bottle, just take it out of the system.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, you are a wealth of knowledge!!

I will look for non retire valve tomorrow.[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Robert


----------



## Niall97

Looks fantastic.


----------



## V6RUL

Niall97 said:


> Looks fantastic.


Hope that's aimed at both of us..  
Another 10 days on the tin box before I get back to my baby...and Julie of course.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Gohie

How much did all this cost? And was it worth it?


----------



## jamman

Gohie said:


> How much did all this cost? And was it worth it?


Cost is unimportant and Steve is always smiling but then again that might just be his medication :!:


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much did all this cost? And was it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Cost is unimportant and Steve is always smiling but then again that might just be his medication :!:
Click to expand...

biatch...... :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

You would die if I told but its more about the journey.. And medication
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> You would die if I told but its more about the journey.. And medication
> Steve


You can swipe me some out the meds cupboard before you go I know it's there :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

I'm back on dry land now, but I'm stuck in Aberdeen till Tuesday whilst Julie is in London with VIP tickets seeing Beyonce tonight..love and miss ya..
Ya man


----------



## Gohie

V6RUL said:


> You would die if I told but its more about the journey.. And medication
> Steve


I'm ready ...............££


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would die if I told but its more about the journey.. And medication
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You can swipe me some out the meds cupboard before you go I know it's there :wink:
Click to expand...

Couldnt get you any..so you will have to be a cold turkey..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Gohie said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would die if I told but its more about the journey.. And medication
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready ...............££
Click to expand...

HPA do kits from about $10k without fitting, which gets you about 390 bhp at the crank running a GT30 Turbo and spacer plate. With additional mods the power will increase, but all at extra cost. HPA kits go up to about 500bhp for $23-26k fitted all in depending on the power level.

My kit is £17k fitted all in.
Im running a GT35 Turbo with Wossner pistons and balanced crank and plenty of other bells and whistles.
I have replaced a number of components along the journey ie rads, clutch, mechatronic unit, chains and other odds and sods which is probably running the cost up by another £6k.
My power output is still to measured on a RR at 1.8 bar, however it has at 1 bar which realises 450bhp.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Couldnt get you any..so you will have to be a cold turkey..
> Steve[/quote
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just took mum out for lunch (instead of cutting her grass) and had cold beef... what a waster of 90 minutes of my life pure crap.


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would die if I told but its more about the journey.. And medication
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready ...............££
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HPA do kits from about $10k without fitting, which gets you about 390 bhp at the crank running a GT30 Turbo and spacer plate. With additional mods the power will increase, but all at extra cost. HPA kits go up to about 500bhp for $23-26k fitted all in depending on the power level.
> 
> My kit is £17k fitted all in.
> Im running a GT35 Turbo with Wossner pistons and balanced crank and plenty of other bells and whistles.
> I have replaced a number of components along the journey ie rads, clutch, mechatronic unit, chains and other odds and sods which is probably running the cost up by another £6k.
> My power output is still to measured on a RR at 1.8 bar, however it has at 1 bar which realises 450bhp.
> Steve
Click to expand...

HPA Motorsports only sells one turbo kit now that you can upgrade. See the following specs.

HPA 20th Edition Turbo Kit Specifications: $10,000US

* Liquid cooled integrated short runner intake manifold
* After cooler package for integrated intake air to water intercooler 
* Cast exhaust manifold, with external Oxygen sensors
* Hybrid GT35 Ball Bearing based turbo-w/integrated diverter and waste gate valve(the new kits come with EFR Single Scroll 76/70 turbo)
* Stainless Steel Down Pipes
* Stainless Steel Turbo assembly Heatshield 
* Custom wrapped Silicone piping with stainless steel clamps 
* Head spacer plate to lower compression * Head gaskets and Head Bolts 
* 550ml high flow fuel injectors 
* 920CFM K&N air filter
* Braided Stainless Steel Oil Feed Line 
* Oil Return lines
* Performance ECU upgrade

390+ HP (Crank) 390+ftlbs TQ @ 1.1bar / 92us Octane(92 is the crappy fuel they sell on the west coast)

HPA 20th Edition Turbo Package allows the enthusiast an ala cart upgrade path to realizing 475+HP and 500+ ft lbs/TQ (Crank).

• High flow 100C Cat Cores ( buy them from HPA $700us buy elsewhere $200us)
• Inline Fuel pump (buy From HPA $450us buy elsewhere $250us
• Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings(buy from HPA $600US elsewhere $300us)
• Large MAF (buy from HPA $250us)
• 750ml High Flow Fuel Injectors (buy from HPA $650us)

To have a 475hp and 500TQ car from HPA you will need to spend $12,650us+ installation

For 500+ hp you need the following

* Requires Parallel Fuel System( buy from HPA $1500us)
* Require 88mm Exhaust (by from HPA $1600us)

For 500+ horsepower from HPA you will need to spend $15,750us+ installation

My upgrades to the HPA turbo kit were the Inline Fuel pump, Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings and Large MAF. I did my own custom exhaust with 100 cell cats from my local shop ($1,200us)

So my turbo kit cost me:

HPA kit plus add-ons $11,300us
installation plus some replacement parts metal crank pipe guides etc. $6,700us
Custom exhaust $1200us

For a total of $19,200us

I am currently running 17.5 PSI, of boost, HPA has read my data logs and said I can increase the boost to probably around 19 PSI. I will need to upgrade my fuel injectors if I want to increase the boost any higher than 20 PSI. HPA is very conservative on their boost levels because of all the different levels of fuel we have here in the states and HPA has built their reputation on reliability and don't want to risk having engine failures due to overboost on low grades of fuels.

I hope to get my car on the dyno in the next couple of weeks.

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

Got mine back from the indie..needs a little clean..

She's back and ready for the fast lane.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Went to Lxembourg for a trip out with the TT crowd and had a fantastic run out and now back in Aberdeen.
2000 miles in 5 days and half a litre of oil later. Had an injector 4 wiring niggle as the female connector wasn't pushed home all the way but managed to resolve that niggle eventually.
Anyway, took a few pics tonight to prove she is not at the garage..  






Was running 10psi for the tunnel runs (350 BHP) so the screamer pipe came alive but I'm now on 20+
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

The powerplant is an utter masterpiece.

But your styling taste is so marmite :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Engine looks awesome Steve... Now for fooks sake get her lowered a tad and spaced properly at the rear.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

neil_audiTT said:


> The powerplant is an utter masterpiece.
> 
> But your styling taste is so marmite :lol:


Cheers neil and i like the marmite side of things as it shows what is possible with the options out there without going to radical. The wrap will probably be coming off next year and i will revert back to Moro, which will tame the look down.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> Engine looks awesome Steve... Now for fooks sake get her lowered a tad and spaced properly at the rear.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Ive gone for the custom ET sizing when i ordered the wheels and had to err on the side of caution by going for ET18 as getting it wrong is an expensive mistake to make. Im running a little camber, but not much -1 which makes the gap a bit more, however the car will be lowered a bit more on the back ie 10mm to conform to better lines, when i get my new suspension fitted.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engine looks awesome Steve... Now for fooks sake get her lowered a tad and spaced properly at the rear.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive gone for the custom ET sizing when i ordered the wheels and had to err on the side of caution by going for ET18 as getting it wrong is an expensive mistake to make. Im running a little camber, but not much -1 which makes the gap a bit more, however the car will be lowered a bit more on the back ie 10mm to conform to better lines, when i get my new suspension fitted.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve you going for b16's? or Kw's? 

Damien


----------



## V6RUL

I will be going for the ones that allow the easiest adjustment..
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

Kw's it is then. :lol:

Twisty knob on the fronts, rears are an arch liner off though!


----------



## V6RUL

neil_audiTT said:


> Kw's it is then. :lol:
> 
> Twisty knob on the fronts, rears are an arch liner off though!


Yes,yes and no
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Steve honestly if i were you, i would talk to KW and bilstein to see if they could incorporate a system where you could operate adjustment from inside the car. Most of the new systems for vw/audi/ and bmw have this feature. If i had the financial means i would have this. Its not rocket science but really would be a nice feature.  I am sure it would be possible.

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

I will only be adjusting 6 times a year so no biggie.
KW offer system that connects to cars that have ride control from the factory and there isn't an aftermarket complete setup..I think.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

On the move in Luxembourg..

Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Kw do an iPhone ride height adjustable set up were you simply open the app and select up or down or preset settings etc......


----------



## V6RUL

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Kw do an iPhone ride height adjustable set up were you simply open the app and select up or down or preset settings etc......


Do you have a link to what you have seen..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Need a bit more spring in my step.
From this..









To this..









Testing and tunnels tomoz.
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

V6RUL said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kw do an iPhone ride height adjustable set up were you simply open the app and select up or down or preset settings etc......
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to what you have seen..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Here we go mate,

http://www.kw-suspensions.eu/int/kw_ddc.php


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers, will look into it, wonder if its for Audi cars and not just the VW range.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

Steve mi old fruit cake.

Question before you went turboz. What fast road cams did you use? 268/264?

Ta love.


----------



## V6RUL

neil_audiTT said:


> Steve mi old fruit cake.
> 
> Question before you went turboz. What fast road cams did you use? 268/264?
> 
> Ta love.


Yep 268/264 as I don't want to loose the smoothness at tickover.
Now I've gone turbo with a SRI it has made a small difference to tickover but still quite smooth..


I think you can go as far as 272s but it will be a little lumpy but you have a better chance of higher top end performance, but do you really want to be revving to 8000 rpm without supporting mods to the head and bottom end?
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

Cheers flower, Did you have a rolling road run after they were fitted?

Gonna do chains at same time anyway and obviously followers and bar-tek recommend some valve springs, the rest of the VR engine is pretty bullet proof.

I read also you can go pretty silly cam's before it starts to effect the idle.

More research needed me thinks. 8)


----------



## V6RUL

neil_audiTT said:


> Cheers flower, Did you have a rolling road run after they were fitted?
> 
> Gonna do chains at same time anyway and obviously followers and bar-tek recommend some valve springs, the rest of the VR engine is pretty bullet proof.
> 
> I read also you can go pretty silly cam's before it starts to effect the idle.
> 
> More research needed me thinks. 8)


I use the liquid to monitor performance upgrades as a RR can get costly with the amount of parts I've thrown at my build.
You need to change all the guides and tensioners when doing chains, also both intermediate sprockets. Springs are a good shout for the valves, porting and polishing is just as good..a stage 3 head gives confidence to be able to up the rev limits.
Wider cams only make a difference if your gonna take her to the redline otherwise less will give a smoother lower end.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Got her booked in on Monday for some new Tarrox pads and a nut and bolt check..


I just love commuting from Aberdeen to home, 5 hours of beaut country side and with a window half cocked, an amazing soundtrack..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

[smiley=book2.gif] moment, need to talk to Pipewerx about a possible resolution to my wastegate creep issue.

Pads done.
Discharge hose changed.
Boost leak found.
Air bag resistors re-fitted as a loose one was giving a code.
Nut and bolt check.
Stay tuned.

Ps any one know where I can get radius black 14mm x 35mm x 1.5 pitch black wheel bolts from?
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> [smiley=book2.gif] moment, need to talk to Pipewerx about a possible resolution to my wastegate creep issue.
> 
> Pads done.
> Discharge hose changed.
> Boost leak found.
> Air bag resistors re-fitted as a loose one was giving a code.
> Nut and bolt check.
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Ps any one know where I can get radius black 14mm x 35mm x 1.5 pitch black wheel bolts from?
> Steve


I have a load of long radius wheel bolts somewhere - prob not black but you could spray em lol


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Matt, but I want permanent black.
Are you going Saturday?
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Cheers Matt, but I want permanent black.
> Are you going Saturday?
> Steve


Nope, I will be on holiday


----------



## V6RUL

Ok bud, still debating whether to go down or not as I have a busy week this week and have to fit Pipewerx in, if they can fit me in.
Steve


----------



## jamman

That's the best excuse award won AGAIN


----------



## V6RUL

Pipewerx is delayed for now.
Starting to look good for Saturday if I can just upset Julie enough..
Steve


----------



## jamman

Good man 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Pipewerx is now set for July 1st for the first of my 2 visits..update on this to follow closer to the time.

Autograph tomoz for 6 new injector plugs to be fitted as the fixing barbs on the OEM ones have gone brittle and braking off once touched. In the afternoon I will be going to the body wrapper for a little repair job.

A few days ago the compressor outlet flexi was replaced as it had gone soft and a boost leak fixed on the BOV. I have replaced the Turbosmart springs and im now running 21psi on the springs witha cracking pressure of 17psi, where the previous 19psi springs had gone soft and were cracking the gate at 10psi. Today was the first chance to have a play. 
Using the EBC, Boost is coming on crisp again and slowly upping boost levels to ensure pipework doesn't come adrift as quite a few hose clamps have been loosened recently. I managed to get to 20 psi today with the option of going upto 26 psi but that will be for another day..

I've also returned some badges on the rear to active service..

Steve


----------



## jamman

Nice numbers Steve see you Friday/Saturday  8)


----------



## BaueruTc

The acceleration in your car must put a massive grin on your face every time you put the foot down.


----------



## V6RUL

BaueruTc said:


> The acceleration in your car must put a massive grin on your face every time you put the foot down.


Acceleration is, how can I put it..not aggressive, but is push you in your seat continuous.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

What do you think you will see on the rollers?


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> What do you think you will see on the rollers?


The normal oil, smoke and funny noises (sorry couldnt resist Steve)

What are you hoping for Steve 650 ?


----------



## V6RUL

She won't be going on the rollers at Power Station, but Awesome GTi will get my business as they can strap her down properly.
As for numbers, I would say, it would start with a 6xx.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Essential maintenance done today and replaced all 6 injector plugs and wiring replaced back to the loom where at least 2 areas were showings signs of wear and tear.
Tickover is a lot smoother and EGTs have come down now the injectors can squirt the right amount of fuel in.

Steve


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

That is a really nice car with a beautiful shine, can't wait until I can afford the increased insurance that comes with some nice modifications!


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers, insurance isn't that much exta.
Steve


----------



## jamman

High EGTs means you bean running lean Steve not good.

Edit-I am an illiterate git


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> High EGTs means you bean running lean Steve not good.


I had injector issues whilst in Luxebourg, so I've been lucky that the issue wasn't overly bad, but bad enough to throw codes.
Got one or two other bits that have signs of wear that need changing before I throw her down the strip this year.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Received my QS seat delete net today and hurried to get it fitted before the rain set in..






Just need to give the rear cover a clean up.

Thanks to 4ndrew for the netting.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Cars now running fine, but with great power comes great responsibility and I'm now going to replace both front driveshafts cos after suffering lots of turbo pulls and 185k there starting to knock.

Once the driveshafts are proven to be installed ok and bedded in its time for some KW V3s or Billy 16s.

Oh, the downside of having an expensive lady to look after.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Nice Steve, starting to look like a proper qs now..honk honk.. :wink:

Tough choice on the kw/b16 dilemma. True what you said at RR the KW's are easier to adjust. If i had my time again, as much as i love my b16's i would go for the easy adjustable option.  I really think in this day and age we should have an option for electronic internal adjustment for coilovers on the mk1 TT kits.

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Steve, starting to look like a proper qs now..honk honk.. :wink:
> 
> Tough choice on the kw/b16 dilemma. True what you said at RR the KW's are easier to adjust. If i had my time again, as much as i love my b16's i would go for the easy adjustable option.  I really think in this day and age we should have an option for electronic internal adjustment for coilovers on the mk1 TT kits.
> 
> Damien.


Funny how mine is starting to look like a QS and your is not.. :lol: 
I think KW will win me over for the adjustability ease, but we will see.
I believe KW do an in cabin adjustible suspension setup for a price..
Steve


----------



## jamman

I think whichever way you go you can't go wrong Steve.

Is there def no electronic adjustment option even if cost vs effect is ignored.


----------



## V6RUL

If i had cash to burn then the KW DDC kit is the way to go..
http://www.kw-suspensions.eu/int/kw_ddc.php
3 modes and in cabin adjustable with iphone compatibility to adjust.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> If i had cash to burn then the KW DDC kit is the way to go..
> http://www.kw-suspensions.eu/int/kw_ddc.php
> 3 modes and in cabin adjustable with iphone compatibility to adjust.
> Steve


I_ "know" _you Steve this is what you will get :wink:

Looks cool 8)


----------



## V6RUL

I couldnt justify the price vs the odd scramble under the car 2 or 3 times a year twiddling a few knobs..  
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Pretty sure they dont offer that kit for the mk1 TT


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Pretty sure they dont offer that kit for the mk1 TT


Thank god..it takes temptation away..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well, ive been waiting for a few parts to come in and im almost ready to install my latest addition to the TT.
Here is a teaser and its not the pen, thats just for scale.
Any ideas..

Steve


----------



## Spandex

Blankety Blank chequebook and pen.


----------



## V6RUL

Spandex said:


> Blankety Blank chequebook and pen.


I should have one the amount of cheques ive written over the last 4 years..
:lol: Steve


----------



## anthony_839

raido cover?


----------



## V6RUL

anthony_839 said:


> raido cover?


Ahhh...no
But it was a box to house a radio front flip out..ive customised it for something.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Tritium

Funny, I thought the 2001 monolith was bigger than that...

Brian
ps cum on you fecking tease. Spill!


----------



## V6RUL

I have a few of these that want mounting..

Steve


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

That looks like an ejector seat button!


----------



## anthony_839

like a race car engine start and battery on fuel pump etc?


----------



## V6RUL

I already have a start button fitted, so thats already done.
I am installing 4 of these switches to take care of..
High Pressure Fuel Pump cut out.
Radiator Fan Override to Assist Pre-Cooling.
Exhaust Flap Open/Close.
UBRUL Lighting.
There will be space for an additional switch to be added if required.

The switches illuminate when in the on position.
Steve


----------



## Spandex

Those will look pretty good if you put them somewhere where you can't see them...


----------



## V6RUL

Spandex said:


> Those will look pretty good if you put them somewhere where you can't see them...


 :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Went to the Chop Shop today for some help fitting my switches and I must say that Syd has a vast array of tools to do all manor of jobs, however we just needed some craft tools to do the install..



Cheers for the help Syd.

Replaced my rear tyres this morning as they were a little worn.
Steve


----------



## Gohie

After all this modifications what your 0-62?

Gohie


----------



## V6RUL

Who knows, but its quite fast on the traffic light race.
Last check last year was 4.9 sec without using launch control and there have been some new mods installed since then.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

TT ownership ends tomoz, its a sad day for business at the Chop Shop.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Gohie

You selling up?


----------



## Mondo

WTF? Is nothing sacred? Who will James pick on now?


----------



## Matt B

You got to be shitting me


----------



## Grahamstt

V6RUL said:


> TT ownership ends tomoz, its a sad day for business at the Chop Shop.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Steve


    

Is this why we didn't see you today


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> TT ownership ends tomoz, its a sad day for business at the Chop Shop.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this why we didn't see you today
Click to expand...

No Gray, Autograph haven't rung me back to say its out yet and the main comment is about another forum member..
I will find out what's happening at Autograph tomoz.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Ahh, u mean syd is giving up the rs?

Sad times


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Ahh, u mean syd is giving up the rs?
> 
> Sad times


Really..


----------



## Predator

All you need new is a "Go baby Go " button


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> WTF? Is nothing sacred? Who will James pick on now?


Hang on I haven't picked on Steve for over a year......

PS Steve those switches are feckng horrible x


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Is nothing sacred? Who will James pick on now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on I haven't picked on Steve for over a year......
> 
> PS Steve those switches are feckng horrible x
Click to expand...

Cheers, hopefully horrible is the new 'sick'..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Steve you secretly want to be an aircraft pilot?? Your car's interior is starting to look like the flightdeck of a 747.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Spandex

V6RUL said:


> Cheers, hopefully horrible is the new 'sick'..
> Steve


You really need to change those switches for something less cheesy. It all looks a bit 'Maplins' (yes, they do sell those switches and they're gracing the PC cases of 16 year olds across the country).

I think if I had to have switches on display, I'd go with something like this:

http://www.vivisun.com/products/led-overview.php

Those are probably overkill, but that style would look good without looking like a prop from a bad action movie.


----------



## Marty

Personally, I think those look fantastic. Really OTT on style in a good way 

Interior looks ace, and very fitting for the power under the hood.


----------



## kazinak

Headlight of the advert "unfinished project over £70k spent''

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> Headlight of the advert "unfinished project over £70k spent''
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Hits Kaz round head several times and tells him to behave


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry ive been so long in responding.
Been on a 500 mile mission of mercy today and ended up in Aberdeen eventually.

The switches were what Autograph had on their shelves, which allowed the template/mock to be made up so we can fit some Savage swiches in, when they arrive this weekend..
High quality & engraved and will be flush mounted..

Maybe this one can be used on 1 or 2 forum members.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## wilsy

Spotted you on the M6 twice few weeks ago, awesome machine


----------



## V6RUL

wilsy said:


> Spotted you on the M6 twice few weeks ago, awesome machine


Cheers.
That's my commute from Liverpool to Aberdeen.
Did I see you?
I see lots of tiTTies on my drives and I always try to play if I can..



Steve


----------



## spaceplace

hi, 
i was wondering how wet with oil your guys rocker covers are inside, you know where you take off the oil cap to fill up/top up with oil- you can see inside and see the chain pullys etc and what looks like a plastic guard- mine all looks a bit dry in there, its got a oil/browny color to it but its not wet with oil as i would expect it to be, are yours all nicely oiled up or is it normal for them to look kind of dry?


----------



## V6RUL

Should be fully covered in oil.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

thanks for the reply, what do you think would cause this? blocked pick up pipe? blocked oil gallery?i dont like to use engine flushes but should i give it a go you think?


----------



## spaceplace

this is a pic of it


----------



## V6RUL

You definately have an issue with sludging.
Here is my head at 120k..

Here is my head after an acid wash..

I would say that somewhere between oil pick-up in the sump and the head lubrication outlets you have blockages somewhere.
There was a post on here recently about some sort of chemical wash that can be done, you may be a prime candidate, however sludge deposits floating around in the engine need to come out somehow.
You are between a rock and a hard place as the right thing to do is..
1. strip the head of as a minimum and wash the galleries out and thoroughly clean the camshaft oil galleries for the VVT.
2. use the chemical clean system

In the pictures ive posted you can see the oil distribution ways, under the camshaft caps ( approx 14 ) oil ways
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

when you say sludging do you mean the mayo cream? i dont have any of that, it does kind of look likes yours (before cleaned) has that burn kind of orange color to it. think i may look into a flush and get an oil change and see if it helps, still have that annoying rattle which is driving me crazy- tbh getting tempted to trade it up for a lexus- just cant beat the reliability of a lex - a little fed up of all audi's problems and high maintanance,


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> when you say sludging do you mean the mayo cream? i dont have any of that, it does kind of look likes yours (before cleaned) has that burn kind of orange color to it. think i may look into a flush and get an oil change and see if it helps, still have that annoying rattle which is driving me crazy- tbh getting tempted to trade it up for a lexus- just cant beat the reliability of a lex - a little fed up of all audi's problems and high maintanance,


Mayo (emulsification) is a different thing.
Your cylinder head looks dry whilst mine was always wet.
A flush and oil change isn't going to change anything.
At some point your TT has had the same oil in it for too long.
Your oil lubricates and is used for hydraulic control of the VVT system which is next to the filler cap.
The hydraulic oil ways of the VVT are small and prone to becoming blocked if the oil isn't changed regularly.
The VVT system assists in keeping tension on the chains and if not working correctly has an affect on performance and noise of the engine.
You should find a terra clean agent and let them work their magic as it will be the cheapest option to a quick fix..if it works.
They will show you before and after results.

I just hope your VVT solenoids haven't burnt out as they are £150 each.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

just looked at terraclean, it looks good but seems to be for the fuel side of things not the oil gallarys ?

how hard is it to remove the rocker cover? hours in labour needed?

if i got the cover off could i clean them from there you think? really cant afford to take the head off.

what sort of labour is involved taking the head off?


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> just looked at terraclean, it looks good but seems to be for the fuel side of things not the oil gallarys ?
> 
> how hard is it to remove the rocker cover? hours in labour needed?
> 
> if i got the cover off could i clean them from there you think? really cant afford to take the head off.
> 
> what sort of labour is involved taking the head off?


It's not a 5 minute job, maybe 2 hours each way, the first time you do it and that's just getting to the heads interior.
It's not worth attempting if not experienced.

I'm wondering if its possible to drain the oil, replace oil filter and replace plug.
Disconnect coilpacks and isolate fuel pump.
Fill with 5 litres of cheap oil and 1 litre of paraffin.
Turn engine over for 10 seconds every five minutes for an hour.
Drop concoction out, replace filter and replace with the same.
Connect coilpacks and fuel.
Run engine till its upto temperature +10 minutes.
Drop concoction out, replace filter and replace with correct fully synthetic oil.
Happy motoring.

I would not do the above to my engine, but I've had mates do it on old bangers and the colour of the concoction does go darker.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

cheers mate, i've been looking on ebay and they sell a oil flush which is meant to clear the oil galleries, from reading it - it says to just run the engine for 15 mins but not drive it, it also reads as if you just add the 1 litre bottle on its own without oil- i dont belive that and am not going to do that, thats a good idea about turning car over with no fuel or plugs, guess i could just take the plugs out and pull the fuel pump fuse but i'm not sure if an engine just on cranking will get the oil pump to a high enough pressure, deffo something to talk to my indi about tho, i wonder if its this which is giving me that rattle?think i'll go for it and hope it works- prob refill with 5/40 rather than 5/30 and hope it takes up any slack/ damage which may have been caused- all because some idiot didnt change the oil enough! (not me btw service history is good on the car but the last 2 oil changes were done by what looks like some back ally garage and my indi said it didnt look like they bothered to change the filter- prob didnt even use the right oil.


----------



## V6RUL

I've edited my post above slightly.
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

cheers mate, i dont really like to use it, i've heard it can do more harm than good but think its my only option without spending loads on getting the head removed, its only got 80k on the clock and being a v block (sort of) i'm hoping it can take it, if not then i guess it will have to be head off :/ fingers crossed it works

cheers for the help mate


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> cheers mate, i dont really like to use it, i've heard it can do more harm than good but think its my only option without spending loads on getting the head removed, its only got 80k on the clock and being a v block (sort of) i'm hoping it can take it, if not then i guess it will have to be head off :/ fingers crossed it works
> 
> cheers for the help mate


It's the only way your going to start things moving, by dissolving them.
As a starting point..
Turn engine over with oil filler removed to see if you can see oil movements.

Try the above how to and periodically check oil movements with the filler removed to see if things improve.
Keep us informed.
Steve


----------



## Baalthazaar

IF and its a big IF you are going to use a chemical flush then unless you run it up to temp it wont be efficient, and is pretty much a waste of time. However if you do use a chemical flush (never in a 225!!!!!) then be prepared to do it again fairly rapidly as it loosens a lot of tar and sludge deposits that would otherwise have stayed put this is now trundling around your newly flushed engine and can cause further blockages. So my advice is if you are going to flush do it twice or not at all and in quick succession.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## spaceplace

will do mate, theres always a huge waiting list at my indi so will see how soon they can do it, i dont have the time myself, if its to long a wait then i'll have to take it somewhere else, i guess its basicaly just a oil change so most decent garages should be able to do it, i'll make sure i watch while they do it, i'll keep you updated

cheers again


----------



## spaceplace

Baalthazaar said:


> IF and its a big IF you are going to use a chemical flush then unless you run it up to temp it wont be efficient, and is pretty much a waste of time. However if you do use a chemical flush (never in a 225!!!!!) then be prepared to do it again fairly rapidly as it loosens a lot of tar and sludge deposits that would otherwise have stayed put this is now trundling around your newly flushed engine and can cause further blockages. So my advice is if you are going to flush do it twice or not at all and in quick succession.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


hi , yes i think its best to do it twice, hopefully wont cost to much [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

An appraisal of the experience in a write up would be good to see.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Are you going for the terra clean or part paraffin flush?
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

V6RUL said:


> Are you going for the terra clean or part paraffin flush?
> Steve


i looked at the terra clean but from what i could see it was more of a fuel flush to clean injectors, valves etc, it didnt seem to be a product to put in the oil? i was probably going to go with a bottle from ebay (dont know which one yet- they all seem to be the same kind of thing) i expect i'll end up getting my indi to supply if they have it, or have a good chat with them to see whats the best thing to use. i'm going to go down tomorrow to talk to them so i'll let you know what they say. i'm hopful yet nervious :|


----------



## V6RUL

Had some free time today so fitted my new switches to replace the F&F ones..



The switches illuminate ones pressed.
Look allot better quality in the flesh.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Look much better Steve... have a great weekend


----------



## L33JSA

Would have looked even better if they were spaced out evenly too!! :lol:


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> Would have looked even better if they were spaced out evenly too!! :lol:


Lee we are talking Steve here remember :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Lee we are talking Steve here remember :lol:


....don't you mean ubrul....


----------



## V6RUL

It took me ages with a pen knife and hand drill to get them to look like that.
They do look better in the flesh.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Looks Damn good!!


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers.
Steve


----------



## Garth

V6RUL said:


> It took me ages with a pen knife and hand drill to get them to look like that.
> They do look better in the flesh.
> Steve


It looks like a child put them in. Take them out and put them back in spaced correctly. With the amount of time and money that has gone in to your car, I would have thought you'd do things properly...


----------



## V6RUL

I'm really happy with the attempt I've made for now but it will be revised once I get hold of a replacement console as the buttons will be installed into the OEM base, to make them a little more hidden away.
Steve


----------



## Predator

Much better [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> It took me ages with a pen knife and hand drill to get them to look like that.
> They do look better in the flesh.
> Steve


A pen knife....well that explains it.

Next time try one of these.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3pc-Large-Con ... 35c87da6b0

...and use one of these...


----------



## ViperOneZero

Finished yet?


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> Finished yet?


Is it ever.. :lol: 
New suspension going on next week.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

After Lee's comments about my buttons, I've dropped them further into the console so they are a bit more out of sight..
Before..

After..

Just need to push the tray in a bit more, but you get the idea.

Some big updates soon on suspension, haldex and gearbox.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Don't be blaming me haha

Come on then...lets have a straight down picture...gotta see if they are lined up,,


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> Some big updates soon on suspension, haldex and gearbox.
> Steve


Steve, I can't wait to see what you did with your haldex and gearbox.

I just receive my car back from United Motorsport. They install their stage III 800mn DSG software. UM was able to install the software with out change my mechatronic unit to a mkv unit. No more clutch slipping at all!

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Don't be blaming me haha
> 
> Come on then...lets have a straight down picture...gotta see if they are lined up,,


The arm rest would be in the way ov an overhead shot..but i'll give it a go..

I have a spare coin tray if OCD takes over and im desperate to get the buttons within a nanometre of each other.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some big updates soon on suspension, haldex and gearbox.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, I can't wait to see what you did with your haldex and gearbox.
> 
> I just receive my car back from United Motorsport. They install their stage III 800mn DSG software. UM was able to install the software with out change my mechatronic unit to a mkv unit. No more clutch slipping at all!
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

You kept that quiet Rob, would be good to get an appraisal of how it runs and feels now.
800nm is a good result and should keep things in check.
Unfortunately im after a bit more, but i wont rule UM out for future developement as they seem to be up there with good box software.

The haldex will be an appraisal of what ive done to minimise issues with a staggered wheel setup, rolling radius tolerance.
The gearbox is a little more complex as i wont be running a MK1 DSG anymore.
Suspension is straight forward as i want adjustability of rebound and compression.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> The arm rest would be in the way ov an overhead shot..but i'll give it a go..


Not if you've just moved the armrest up like you have in the picture that you uploaded.....not sure if you actually uploaded the right picture anyway.


----------



## V6RUL

Going right over the top makes the pic dark and doesnt give a good representation of the change.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Ever heard of one of those really good inventions on all modern cameras & phones called......a flash??


----------



## TT SMITHY

Or ! Mod the interior light to a 100w bulb that should give you
Enough light


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Ever heard of one of those really good inventions on all modern cameras & phones called......a flash??


You can have a good look in the flesh, when you check out my porous head..to see if it is.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Your car is looking more like an aircraft cockpit with all the buttons. I'm expecting wings soon. :lol:


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Are you sticking with DSG or going manual?

Maybe a dragstrip style 2 speeder?

Better still, what about an old DAF variomatic - that would be a laugh trying to get it to take the power.

Or a variation of the old Honda moped stepthrough centrifugal clutch?

Seriously, maybe talk to one of the race gearbox specialists?
Whatever you do I'm sure it will exemplary as always.

Cheers
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of one of those really good inventions on all modern cameras & phones called......a flash??
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a good look in the flesh, when you check out my porous head..to see if it is.
> Steve
Click to expand...

You having a laugh? Seriously?? That's not good!


----------



## roddy

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of one of those really good inventions on all modern cameras & phones called......a flash??
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a good look in the flesh, when you check out my porous head..to see if it is.
> Steve
Click to expand...

W T F !!!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of one of those really good inventions on all modern cameras & phones called......a flash??
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a good look in the flesh, when you check out my porous head..to see if it is.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You having a laugh? Seriously?? That's not good!
Click to expand...

Im hoping its the homemade exhaust copper gaskets that have been fitted that are passing.
Could be the log style exhaust manifold that has slightly warped.
Maybe looking to get it looked at and diagnosed Lee.. :roll: 
Its not passing much gasses, but does sound like a ticking time bomb.. :?

The gearbox and mechatronic is still a DSG derivative, just not from a mk1.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Im hoping its the homemade exhaust copper gaskets that have been fitted that are passing.
> Could be the log style exhaust manifold that has slightly warped.
> Maybe looking to get it looked at and diagnosed Lee.. :roll:
> Its not passing much gasses, but does sound like a ticking time bomb.. :?


This isn't a porous head mate - a porous head is when the metal in the head goes porous and either leaks coolant into the cylinders or into the oil galleries.

Your issue just sounds like a knackered gasket. Any reason you went with a copper one and not an OE one? I'm not a big fan of the copper ones - sometimes they are just too thick to seal properly.

Either way can look at it - might also be a bad connection on your downpipe or the back of your turbo?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping its the homemade exhaust copper gaskets that have been fitted that are passing.
> Could be the log style exhaust manifold that has slightly warped.
> Maybe looking to get it looked at and diagnosed Lee.. :roll:
> Its not passing much gasses, but does sound like a ticking time bomb.. :?
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a porous head mate - a porous head is when the metal in the head goes porous and either leaks coolant into the cylinders or into the oil galleries.
> 
> Your issue just sounds like a knackered gasket. Any reason you went with a copper one and not an OE one? I'm not a big fan of the copper ones - sometimes they are just too thick to seal properly.
> 
> Either way can look at it - might also be a bad connection on your downpipe or the back of your turbo?
Click to expand...

We've done a leak test at Autograph and the only leakage is from the gasket area.
They say they have tried fitting OEM gaskets but they are blowing out..not seen that myself..but that is the reason they said. Not sure if the OEM gaskets are a sandwich type, but worth trying to fit a suitable one if they are around.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

It shouldn't blow out. I take it you have you tried having the face of the manifold skimmed to it's totally flat?


----------



## Marco34

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of one of those really good inventions on all modern cameras & phones called......a flash??
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a good look in the flesh, when you check out my porous head..to see if it is.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You having a laugh? Seriously?? That's not good!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> It shouldn't blow out. I take it you have you tried having the face of the manifold skimmed to it's totally flat?


Both faces were skimmed at the beginning of the project, but as the exhaust log is cast it may have changed.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Are you sure the manifold isn't cracked? There's some weight in those turbos.


----------



## V6RUL

Here are some pics of the area im talking about..

Obviously the studs are not fitted in this second pic..

The manifold is upside-down in this pic..

The sealing edge isnt the biggest in that corner.
Ive sprayed water mist on the leaking area and it is deffo coming from around the joint area.
In one of the pics you can see the OEM gasket that was used and now they are making there own from copper sheet.
Steve


----------



## roddy

steve, i am sure that you can get a hold of some dye -pen and do a crack test on anything suspect


----------



## V6RUL

I'm pretty sure the leak is from "the lack of a seal" between head and manifold.
So it's a case of fixing the issue and from what I've seen, the copper gasket ain't cutting it.
Steve


----------



## TT SMITHY

V6RUL said:


> I'm pretty sure the leak is from "the lack of a seal" between head and manifold.
> So it's a case of fixing the issue and from what I've seen, the copper gasket ain't cutting it.
> Steve


Is it always leaking from the same corner? Because its narrow
Both sides so would suggest if its blowing the same side each
time it might not just be the gasket to blame maybe as lee
Says get both surfaces skimmed to ensure its perfectly flush

Is there no washers on there ? It does look narrow for a washer
but this may give a larger area to clamp ??


----------



## V6RUL

I think checking for trueness is the only way to go as a first, then, if it is or is machined true then OEM gasket and a little sealant maybe...
Steve


----------



## TT SMITHY

V6RUL said:


> I think checking for trueness is the only way to go as a first, then, if it is or is machined true then OEM gasket and a little sealant maybe...
> Steve


 Especially the sort of power your putting through it the amount of
Pressure surely would blow through the smallest imperfection


----------



## V6RUL

I'm not sure on the pressure in the manifold but you are right about small imperfections, becoming bigger ones.
It's not a show stopper at the mo, but its a job that needs sorting.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Cant see sealant being upto much mate.

What's going on with that bracket right next to that stud....it almost looks like on the picture that it interferes with it...not sure if its just an optical illusion though


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Cant see sealant being upto much mate.
> 
> What's going on with that bracket right next to that stud....it almost looks like on the picture that it interferes with it...not sure if its just an optical illusion though


The lifting eye is clear of the manifold it is just an illusion.
I would only consider a small amount of high temp sealant once the faces are true and a suitable gasket is available.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

RTV high temperature sealant is good for upto around 250deg......you will be seeing at least 3x that amount.

I wouldn't bank on I lasting all that long personally...


----------



## Matt B

Is that turbo braced at all. That's a big ol weight that's sticking to quite a large manifold and the forces on that manifold will be quite strong.

I reckon it's the manifold has warped


----------



## V6RUL

I've got some Granville sealant which is good for very hot stuff.
You may be right Matt, only 1 way to find out..
Steve


----------



## caney

V6RUL said:


> Both faces were skimmed at the beginning of the project,
> Steve


That was years ago though :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both faces were skimmed at the beginning of the project,
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> That was years ago though :wink:
Click to expand...

So true..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> I've got some Granville sealant which is good for very hot stuff.
> You may be right Matt, only 1 way to find out..
> Steve


Is that stuff made by...










I take it you're referring to this stuff...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Granville-0236- ... B0064YMBYE

In which case my point still stands...

"The special formula developed by Grandville means it can withstand temperatures from -60°C to +250°C."

Get it off and get it checked for straightness


----------



## V6RUL

Ha ha, very good.
I have this one..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231021138476? ... 1439.l2649
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Ha ha, very good.
> I have this one..
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231021138476? ... 1439.l2649
> Steve


Mate that's exhaust paste, that will probably last all of 2 seconds before it crumbles and cracks off...not to mention it looking nasty. Thats the kind of thing I'd expect to see on an ancient 1.3 Metro where the 80 year old owner can't afford to have his exhaust fixed so he bodges it with this.

I don't expect to see it on a car that's had near on £100k thrown at it.

Imagine buying a Zonda or a McLaren and taking it back in with an exhaust leak and them telling you 'don't worry mate we shoved some Granville Hi Temp Exhaust paste in there.....it'll be reet now' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Take it off and get it sorted properly - exhaust leaks aren't good either as it will potentially throw the MAP out.


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some Granville sealant which is good for very hot stuff.
> You may be right Matt, only 1 way to find out..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Is that stuff made by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're referring to this stuff...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Granville-0236- ... B0064YMBYE
> 
> In which case my point still stands...
> 
> "The special formula developed by Grandville means it can withstand temperatures from -60°C to +250°C."
> 
> Get it off and get it checked for straightness
Click to expand...

Come to think of it collier is a bit like Arkwright

G g g g g g g Granville

Time to admit it and take the manifold off. There is plenty of room on your motor so I can't imagine it's a long job


----------



## V6RUL

My intention is to get the thing split, see what the score is with the faces and skim if required and fit it back together with the minimal parts ness.
If i dont have to use a sealant, then thats best, however, i want to try and have all available options to hand as i dont want to be re-taking it off.
I have OEM gaskets and g g g Granville Paste (if required) just to take up the odd thou, if there are deviations.
I just hope the head faces are true.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> If i dont have to use a sealant, then thats best
> 
> I have OEM gaskets and g g g Granville Paste (if required) just to take up the odd thou,


Honestly Steve.....take my word on this. You're completely wasting your time with GGGGranville Paste. The alloy head and cast manifold will expand and contract at different rates so it will just fall out and probably cause a blow anyway.

You're best bet is to speak to Cometic and have them make a custom exhaust gasket - http://www.cometic.com/custom-gaskets.aspx

Get the manifold checked for straightness, skim if necessary then refit everything and then forget about it.


----------



## V6RUL

I agree that less is more and i would prefer to use just a gasket to seal the faces.
Ive enquired with a UK company about a suitable multilayer/Armor style.
Steve


----------



## johnwh

Good Afternoon, just read through this entire
Blog, the car is a credit to you. Looks like it
has been an incredible journey.
Thank you for sharing your story.
Here's to another 150 pages... [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

johnwh said:


> Good Afternoon, just read through this entire
> Blog, the car is a credit to you. Looks like it
> has been an incredible journey.
> Thank you for sharing your story.
> Here's to another 150 pages... [smiley=cheers.gif]


Cheers..it's a passion or a love affair and sometimes, frustrating..but it is a journey for sure.
I haven't got another 150 pages in me, but maybe a few more to come soon.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

When is that manifold coming off


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> When is that manifold coming off


Bits of it already are :wink:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is that manifold coming off
> 
> 
> 
> Bits of it already are :wink:
Click to expand...

Oooo u bitch lol


----------



## jamman

Steve knows I back him and his project :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Ouch boys, your so naughty.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well, after bloody 6 weeks of waiting for KW to do a production run ive finally got a delivery..

I was initially told 2 weeks from the placement of order.
Apologies given and a small discount refunded.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Sod the suspension - when are you looking at the manifold


----------



## V6RUL

Its all in the plan.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

V6RUL said:


> Well, after bloody 6 weeks of waiting for KW to do a production run ive finally got a delivery..
> 
> I was initially told 2 weeks from the placement of order.
> Apologies given and a small discount refunded.
> Steve


Nice poster for the bedroom wall


----------



## V6RUL

I should have some sort of ceremony for the amount of time it's taken for them to arrive.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Decent suspension that pal......anyway as Matt said.....sort the manifold!!

When do we get to see some decent RR figures too?


----------



## V6RUL

Not sure when I will be putting her on the rollers as its a busy time for me at work Oct & Nov, but we will see what can be done. 
Peeps seem to be interested on your progress with Tonsky, so get typing..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Dude, you have admittedly spent a fortune on this car, we want to see more than those liquid graphs showing 700 lb ft we all wanna see dyno graphs or 1/4 mile times.
Trust me - you are a pioneer in v6 turbo on the TT - folks are interested in THIS build


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> ..... folks are interested in THIS build


150 pages don't lie...


----------



## roddy

Just a little word of caution on the KW Stave ,,,, when I got my Bilstein they looked like your KW but after a year on the car they look as if they been on ten !! So maybe some sort of paint protection or somethong if you want to keep them looking good , and regular maintainence on the threads or else the adjustment seizes up


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> Just a little word of caution on the KW Stave ,,,, when I got my Bilstein they looked like your KW but after a year on the car they look as if they been on ten !! So maybe some sort of paint protection or somethong if you want to keep them looking good , and regular maintainence on the threads or else the adjustment seizes up


Will be treating them will some sort protection before there let loose on the open road.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

I'be given my fk coilovers on my bmw 3 coats of clear lacquer to stop any corrosion


----------



## roddy

wish i ad thot f that :? ( thot that as they were supposed to be stainless that they may not have needed it,, i guess it was maybe just stainless paint  )


----------



## V6RUL

Sneak peek..

Steve


----------



## L33JSA

You not got adjustable tiebars mate or are they fitted to the top instead?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> You not got adjustable tiebars mate or are they fitted to the top instead?


Yep, on the top for the Vee..

Steve


----------



## Garth

roddy said:


> wish i ad thot f that :? ( thot that as they were supposed to be stainless that they may not have needed it,, i guess it was maybe just stainless paint  )


There are more than one grade of stainless steel and not all are resistant to rust. There seems to be a common misbelief that just because something is stainless steel, it won't rust. Some grades of stainless steel will rust just as quickly as mild steel, so you have to know what grade you are getting.


----------



## jamman

As an old engineering boss said the clue is in the name stain less steel they will
still rust just not as quick


----------



## roddy

For sure and tho I was not really expecting 316 , ( well why not ? ) , it is after all a Bilstein which is the best available , I would have thot at least 302 or 4 , not something which looks fkd after a few months. ,,,, they don't actually spec which grade they use , sneaky beggers .


----------



## jamman

I agree Roddy mine looked just the same after a very short period, not really good enough.

Sorry Steve back OT now


----------



## roddy

Steve, hi.. not really a V6 in particular question,,  ,,, i eventually found your video from Luxemburgh last night that you told me a bout weeks ago,, i was well impresed by the camera, nice agle and good definition,,, is it the Blackvue ?,, i am considering one myself soon..what type / make etc is it ?


----------



## V6RUL

Go Pro 2
Steve


----------



## roddy

V6RUL said:


> Go Pro 2
> Steve


ok mate, thank you,, are you happy with it,, any draw backs , plug into cig lighter , play back etc ?


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Pro 2
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ok mate, thank you,, are you happy with it,, any draw backs , plug into cig lighter , play back etc ?
Click to expand...

Depends how much you spend on the camera as there are addons which boost the features and cost.
I haven't got the instant playback or iPhone control options but it is a professional camera.
Steve


----------



## roddy

was looking at it on google. the new go 3 is same price as the blackvue 550, which comes with all the bells, ( 2 cameras , playback wifi etc,, but not easily available ) thanks ,, Rod


----------



## Spandex

roddy said:


> was looking at it on google. the new go 3 is same price as the blackvue 550, which comes with all the bells, ( 2 cameras , playback wifi etc,, but not easily available ) thanks ,, Rod


It depends what you want from the camera. The blackvue is really designed to be left running all the time you're driving, so you can use it as a witness in accidents. Some 'accident cameras' will also have GPS built in for telemetry and even accelerometers so they can tell when there's been a crash and save the footage (they often record on a rolling loop so will record over old footage unless told to save a section).

The GoPro is an 'action camera'. It's just designed to work as a rugged camcorder, so doesn't have a lot of the features you'd find in other in-car cameras. It would be good for recording specific stuff, like track days, etc, but won't be as convenient if you just want something to start recording every time you get in the car.

GoPro used to be the best action camera you could buy, but they have quite a bit of competition now. Plenty of comparison videos on youtube though.


----------



## roddy

thanks Spandy,, i really want one to record journeys , i do a lot of miles throo some stunning scenery and that is mostly for what i want it, i dont do track days nor will i want it to be left on when not in car, but i like the size and format and tho incredibly non electro techy / geeky i do like some of the features which i am sure i can learn to use, and also the 2 cameras. ( i do like the camera angle on Steves Go Pro 2 )... ta Rod.


----------



## V6RUL

The camera angle on the Go Pro is selectable between a couple of options and there are also case lens options ie fisheye.
YouTube is a good source for comparisons and walk throughs.
I have a Go Pro and a MUVI with inbuilt screen.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Been a while since I've done an update.
Suspension.
Rolling radius calibration.

KW V3 now gives me compression and rebound adjustability which the Eibachs didn't offer.
For now I will leave her at mid settings till she has bedded in and then I will probably only need to adjust for a stiffer rebound on the front and harder compression on the rear.

Little exercise today matching the rolling radius.
Flat ground.
Tyres at 32psi front and 32psi rear.
Painted white dots on 2 side wheels at 6 o'clock position.
Pushed the TT for 10 revolutions of the wheels and saw that the white dots were 60 degrees out from each other.
After a little adjustment with tyre pressures I've ended up with 32 psi rear and 34 psi front and looks like this..
Front..

Rear..

Together..

Just because you are within Rolling Radius tolerance based on calculation, real world measuring is how it really is.
The front of the TT is heavier than the rear and tyre deflection will vary depending on load. And make of tyre.
As I run the Performance Haldex which gives me more AWD more of the time, I noticed I was getting uneven tyre wear front to back and also I was experiencing some wheel skip whilst turning the TT in parking spaces.
It's early days yet, but I expect to be running an improved setup.
Steve


----------



## roddy

V interesting stuff there Steve,, i war running 34 ( R + F ) but was finding too much sidewall movment ( 235x 40 on 8.5 jj rim ) so now at 38 and a lot better,,,,,,,,,, never done the rolling thing,, what does that say for all the hipothesising about haldex etc


----------



## V6RUL

You only end up with 2 variables that appear during normal driving of which you can or should only be concerned about one of them, which is the rolling radius of the wheel and the front/rear should be as close as possible, however, running OEM or Blue Haldex including the benefit of diffs will compensate for some difference in overall wheel size.
Running a Performance controller relies more heavily on matched tyre sizes as it doesn't have the ability in itself to compensate for differences and to release wind up or additional stored energy it has to be released somehow, which is where skipping and or hopping can take place.
The other variable is the difference in wheel sizes whilst on the turn ie parking, where a 3 point turn should maybe be done in 4 if running a Performance Haldex as it can't compensate for the difference in wheel size and again has to release its energy somehow.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Steve why you running 35 and 40 together matey ?

You all go for ADI ?


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> Steve why you running 35 and 40 together matey ?


Jamman.....why are you asking silly questions!!   LOL

Go away and Google how to interpret tyre dimensions.....


----------



## V6RUL

I'm running different profiles to get me in the same ballpark for the rolling radius and then using tyre pressures to fine tune.
255 x 35 x 18 rears
225 x 40 x 18 fronts

Should be good for ADI this year.
Steve


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve why you running 35 and 40 together matey ?
> 
> 
> 
> Jamman.....why are you asking silly questions!!   LOL
> 
> Go away and Google how to interpret tyre dimensions.....
Click to expand...

Goooooogling as we speak :wink:


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Should be good for ADI this year.
> Steve


 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Renewed my insurance last week.
Went with Need to Insure who have got me a deal with Aviva.
All mods declared £590 with the only restriction being 5000 miles per year.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Renewed my insurance last week.
> Went with Need to Insure who have got me a deal with Aviva.
> All mods declared £590 with the only restriction being 5000 miles per year.
> Steve


That's quite a big restriction Steve :?

No more driving to Aberdeen ?

Don't see the point in having a car spending that amount on it and just looking at it.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed my insurance last week.
> Went with Need to Insure who have got me a deal with Aviva.
> All mods declared £590 with the only restriction being 5000 miles per year.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a big restriction Steve :?
> 
> No more driving to Aberdeen ?
> 
> Don't see the point in having a car spending that amount on it and just looking at it.
Click to expand...

Got the other rocket ship for the weekly commute and Janice is for the weekends..  
Steve


----------



## roddy




----------



## V6RUL

Took a trip down to Pipewerx today for a bigger back-box to quieten things down whilst running through sleepy hollows.
Pipewerx roll their own boxes so I was able to get a custom fit.
The new box is twice the volume of the old one..
Old..

Gone..

Mockup stage..

New one in and already signs it's suppressing the noise as the gases are tarnishing the box..

The old box was running 3" perforation and the new is 2.5"
Whilst I was there Jeff spun the rear KWs through 180 to move the oil reservoir away from the rims..



Steve


----------



## friktat

Hi there , can you tell me please full list parts of your rear chassis ( including dampers )

many thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Suspension is KW V3 but if you need more info on that or anything else you need to be a little more specific..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Steve - let me know how much that set u back mate, I need to stop mine being so noisy on the motorway - 80mph is bloody loud, or maybe I have just got used to my BMW diesel lol


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Steve - let me know how much that set u back mate, I need to stop mine being so noisy on the motorway - 80mph is bloody loud, or maybe I have just got used to my BMW diesel lol


your only on the 57 for 15 mins so not that bad really.
Steve


----------



## friktat

Suspension is KW V3 but if you need more info on that or anything else you need to be a little more specific..
Steve

so i have 2004 V6 DSG full OEM susp , i want better quality supsension , so change all for adjustable coilovers and upgrade dampers


----------



## kevbeans

So your planning on fitting coilovers and upgraded dampers... cool

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> Steve - let me know how much that set u back mate, I need to stop mine being so noisy on the motorway - 80mph is bloody loud, or maybe I have just got used to my BMW diesel lol


You bloody old fart!! We'll just put a box back in!

Anyway....you shouldnt be sat at 80mph on a motorway you naughty boy!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## friktat

So your planning on fitting coilovers and upgraded dampers... cool

yes but is a multichoice so just try to follow other people


----------



## jamman

If I was feeling cheeky Steve I would quote your infamous saying....

"choose wisely buy once"

but I'm not so I won't.

You should try and come to the Gala Dinner next year mate was a scream.


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> Suspension is KW V3 but if you need more info on that or anything else you need to be a little more specific..
> Steve


  Now you got my attention...Are they piggyback rear dampers.. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

friktat said:


> Suspension is KW V3 but if you need more info on that or anything else you need to be a little more specific..
> Steve
> 
> so i have 2004 V6 DSG full OEM susp , i want better quality supsension , so change all for adjustable coilovers and upgrade dampers


I have Powerflex bushes all round and Eibach street coilovers.
The ride was too harsh and comfort was gone.
The KW now allows me to have a comfort level and the ability to adjust the ride.
If you have OEM bushings then Eibach will be ok for a more sportier feel.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> If I was feeling cheeky Steve I would quote your infamous saying....
> 
> "choose wisely buy once"
> 
> but I'm not so I won't.
> 
> You should try and come to the Gala Dinner next year mate was a scream.


In hindsight, I should have stayed with OEM bushes and got the V3 from the off.
Will think about the gala dinner a bit closer to the time bud.
Steve


----------



## kevbeans

Are you planning on fitting your coilovers at the same time as your new dampers or at a later date

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suspension is KW V3 but if you need more info on that or anything else you need to be a little more specific..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Now you got my attention...Are they piggyback rear dampers..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

There is an additional oil reservoir, but I'm not sure on the thinking behind it.
There is plenty of adjustability that I will be playing with over the coming months.
My indie gave me a very competitive price for buying the suspension, but obviously made a few quid fitting it.
Steve


----------



## roddy

TBH, i dont understand why they are using remote resv on there,, no body else does, eg, bilstein , koni, ,, undercar bling if you ask me . :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> TBH, i dont understand why they are using remote resv on there,, no body else does, eg, bilstein , koni, ,, undercar bling if you ask me . :lol:


Not sure if other brands offer the adjustability of the V3.
The reservoir allows for varying the oil pressure charge and adjustment..I believe.
Steve


----------



## friktat

kevbeans

PostPosted: Today, 07:08
Are you planning on fitting your coilovers at the same time as your new dampers or at a later date

you asking me ?

if asking me , yes i want to do all in one time , no making sense for me strip this same parts twice :roll:


----------



## roddy

friktat,, small lesson on suspension, in english,,,,, ( if needed )
damper == shockabsorber
coilover == spring mounted on damper, can have adjustable hight settings
on the TT the front is coilover ( "mcpherson strut " ) and can be adjustable
on rear the two are seperate and a " coilover " system does not apply, an adjustable platform can be used to set the spring ride hight, and adjustable rate dampers can be fitted.


----------



## kevbeans

Aw you spoilt my fun, could have carried that on for at least a few more posts

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tritium

V6RUL said:


> Not sure if other brands offer the adjustability of the V3.
> The reservoir allows for varying the oil pressure charge and adjustment..I believe.
> Steve


All that may be true Steve. But in reality does massive adjustment flexibility actually achieve anything? Afterall we not running F1 championships here.
Given that our roads vary so much in quality I sure you end up in an endless loop of tweaking and never being satisfied with the result. Finite adjustments yes, achieve a compromise; that you have to live with. But in my view that removes the doubt of....."if I could just try this it MIGHT be better"
Good luck anyway..

Brian


----------



## friktat

friktat,, small lesson on suspension, in english,,,,, ( if needed )
damper == shockabsorber
coilover == spring mounted on damper, can have adjustable hight settings
on the TT the front is coilover ( "mcpherson strut " ) and can be adjustable
on rear the two are seperate and a " coilover " system does not apply, an adjustable platform can be used to set the spring ride hight, and adjustable rate dampers can be fitted.

thats proffesional explanation i like that !


----------



## V6RUL

I only require the suspension to be set up for either of 2 positions, but they require damper and compression adjustability.
As the adjustments are incremental and numbered the settings can be dialed in easily, once the initial values are identified.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suspension is KW V3 but if you need more info on that or anything else you need to be a little more specific..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Now you got my attention...Are they piggyback rear dampers..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is an additional oil reservoir, but I'm not sure on the thinking behind it.
> There is plenty of adjustability that I will be playing with over the coming months.
> My indie gave me a very competitive price for buying the suspension, but obviously made a few quid fitting it.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve would really appreciate the details in a pm if you have time. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Matt B

http://www.kw-suspension.com/us/kw_faqs.php

My clubsport have the reservoirs too.


----------



## V6RUL

Hope the link Matt has put up answers some of your questions..
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

The remote reservoir has many benefits. 
Because it uses more oil/gas, it keeps the "feel" of the shock constant as it reduces heat build up therefore reducing fade in extreme (motorsport) conditions.
The oil and gas combination can be controlled more accurately reducing foaming inside the unit which again decreases fade
It also allows a smaller body and a shorter rod which can be used to reduce unsprung weight.

At the other end of the spectrum the offroaders have a much greater travel and increased frequency of use so the extra capacity from the remote reservoir gives much more cooling potential even tho the body of the strut is much larger.

So the benefits for road use are limited but there is arguably a better "feel" from a remote setup.

By the same token you could argue about the benefits of coilovers for the road. Most people on forums (inc this one) only fit them to get the car lower.


----------



## nate42

+1 on Grahamstt

Adjustability is also a good thing. It doesn't mean you have to 'study' the right settings endlessly. Typically adjustable setups are sporty enough even in the softest settings. So for the street you start as soft as you can. To dial out understeer stiffen the rear.

For the track start as stiff as possible. To dial out understeer soften the front. On my experience ARB balance have bigger effect on understeer/oversteer than damper settings though. So both needed for best results.

Another benefit from adjustable dampers is that you can fine tune your spring rates (change to stiffer springs) to your liking, I've done this and worked for me.


----------



## V6RUL

Went for a run down to Brooklands with the VR6OC and the R32OC.
TT ran like clockwork for the 500 mile round trip and will be going to Aberdeen for my weekly commute on Monday.
A few pics of the day including Bassets TT in the mix somewhere.
See if you can spot the two TiTTies from the bridge pic..

Bringing up the rear..

After a little wipe over..

Steve


----------



## friktat

awesome wheels


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers, I like them and they only take 5 minutes to clean.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

What boost are you running now?


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> What boost are you running now?


Yo, 17psi for day to day.
600nm.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> What boost are you running now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, 17psi for day to day.
> 600nm.
> Steve
Click to expand...

What's that about 450 ft lbs? 
Not too shabby. Is it all sorted then? What about your manifold/ porous head problem? Good to see you giving it a nice run out . Don't see you out round here so much now


----------



## V6RUL

Replacement head.
Yeah about 450ish lb/ft and she is pulling to redline, Julie's face when the hammer goes down is priceless.
I'm still around weekends but it's also a busy time in Aberdeen.
Will be interesting to see what the weather is doing in the morning with cars in the hills, Quattro gives me added confidence.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Did you get a second opinion then? You already bought a head?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Did you get a second opinion then? You already bought a head?


I just jumped in and got a second hand standard head and everthing has been swapped over.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a second opinion then? You already bought a head?
> 
> 
> 
> I just jumped in and got a second hand standard head and everthing has been swapped over.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Nice one....and I take it the issue has now been resolved?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a second opinion then? You already bought a head?
> 
> 
> 
> I just jumped in and got a second hand standard head and everthing has been swapped over.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one....and I take it the issue has now been resolved?
Click to expand...

Early days yet, but everthing seems dry after my run down to Brooklands and back.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The KW Variant 3s have been on for a few weeks now and ive been itching for a play.
Autograph fitted the units on my TT with factory settings, as KW should supply according to vehicle.
However, ive realised that KW sent the kit out based on standard setup, whereas in reality my TT has Powerflex bushing allround and KWs settings were too stiff for comfort.
After counting the adjustment clicks, rebound (top of dampers) front and rear was set to 9 clicks from full soft and compression (bottom of dampers) was set to 8 clicks from full soft.
After reading the adjustment procedure im set on 2 clicks from full soft allround, which should give me a nice and soft comfort setting for those long drives.
Im currently set at about 20% with 0% being soft and 100% hard.

High speed damping is factory set, so no normal adjustment is possible.
So it seems there is a bit more to the V3 system as shown here..





I will use the table added below to tune the system as required

Steve


----------



## roddy

20 % up fromm soft ,,,, i dont understand that , why not just go OEM , unless KW has secret meaning " magic " then that setting is not going to give even optimum handling ,,,i understand ( kind of ) the desire for " comfort " on long runs , sure i do plenty. !!!!!!,, but soft ???????? Mmm :? I have my Billys set at 66%% stiffl and that is good for 90 % of the time , ( not including N London speed bumps which really are a disappointment)


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> 20 % up fromm soft ,,,, i dont understand that , why not just go OEM , unless KW has secret meaning " magic " then that setting is not going to give even optimum handling ,,,i understand ( kind of ) the desire for " comfort " on long runs , sure i do plenty. !!!!!!,, but soft ???????? Mmm :? I have my Billys set at 66%% stiffl and that is good for 90 % of the time , ( not including N London speed bumps which really are a disappointment)


KWs factory settings for my TT didn't take into account I've got Powerflex bushes all-round and solid top mounts.
I've had to reduce the settings closer to what KW class as soft and I'm feeling I've got better grip on corners and still got all my fillings in place.
I've brought her up to Aberdeen this week, so could have took you for a little run out but I'm heading back tomoz to Liverpool.
Maybe next week (if) I bring her back up, but the BM is ready to pick up from the indie, so I wanna play with her as well.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

You ain't using autograph for the Beemer too are you


----------



## roddy

And i m in Spain / portugal for a few weeks yet i think , will have a wee lookie when i get back


----------



## V6RUL

Autograph and ADS in Preston.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> And i m in Spain / portugal for a few weeks yet i think , will have a wee lookie when i get back


Still..your lucky..when your back then, if the snow isn't too deep for ya.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to get down to the monthly NW meet to see some old faces and some new ones too, must be the best supported region in the UK, im sure. 
Managed to give Sarah a little run out in Janice and even managed to make her shut up for once.. :lol:

Swapped the old CF Valance out for an OSIR one..looks a little more aggressive, IMO..




Here is her evil twin as well..



Steve


----------



## jamman

Since when were you disabled ?


----------



## L33JSA

Are the exhaust tips more hidden in the valance due to the design of the OSIR version?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Are the exhaust tips more hidden in the valance due to the design of the OSIR version?


Yep Lee, but she grows half an inch when hot, she is cold in the pick.
Think I can live with it though.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Since when were you disabled ?


Hurt my finger recently..  
Steve


----------



## roddy

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when were you disabled ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hurt my finger recently..
> Steve
Click to expand...

OMG , speedy recovery , hope the car was not damaged !!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Another addition to the household..

Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

Is that MRS RUL Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> Is that MRS RUL Steve


We're not married, so it's Mis..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Went to see Craig (actionman) today as I wanted some new keys and he duelly obliged..

Very good quality and quite tactile.
Only took 20 minutes to cut and code them up.

Also decided to stretch the legs of the mk2 gearbox to see how she is performing.
Didn't want to overdo it so limited the boost to 20psi and got 743nm..

Feels quite a bit tighter than my old box, so hopefully she will stay in one piece for longer.
Power levels are still in line with the previous box at 37nm/27bhp per 1psi boost with max available of 26psi.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

When did everyone start using Nm to measure torque - u are getting as bad as the rstt crew
Lb-ft please lol


----------



## L33JSA

All this talk of torque figures and not a hint of bhp figures......disappointing Steve disappointing!!


----------



## friktat

i see your rev counter is in 900 rpm position , my one is like 750 , can you tell my what is wrong with that Steve ?


----------



## V6RUL

Okay okay.. :roll: 
743nm equates to 548lb/ft
Steve


----------



## friktat

wright 

anyway thanks for help :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

friktat said:


> i see your rev counter is in 900 rpm position , my one is like 750 , can you tell my what is wrong with that Steve ?


It's the angle of the photo, mine sits somewhere between 700 and 800rpm
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> All this talk of torque figures and not a hint of bhp figures......disappointing Steve disappointing!!


This is why HPA are coming on board with a solution for me to run higher boost without the clutch slipping.
Steve


----------



## friktat

Steve in my opinion should be somewhere in 900 area i suppose...


----------



## L0z

I totally appreciate the effort that has gone into this vehicle. But I just think it looks rather hideous.

The power is there, just the looks and the stance of it need sorting now. It just doesn't look right? I don't know how else to put it.

Like I say, I do appreciate the time effort and money gone into building the engine side of things!

L


----------



## V6RUL

L0z said:


> I totally appreciate the effort that has gone into this vehicle. But I just think it looks rather hideous.
> 
> The power is there, just the looks and the stance of it need sorting now. It just doesn't look right? I don't know how else to put it.
> 
> Like I say, I do appreciate the time effort and money gone into building the engine side of things!
> 
> L


No worries bud.
The car has a wrap on it which will probably be coming off next year and will be returning to Moro blue..
I'm not into stance really as the roads where I live have numerous traps for the sump.
I can lower the TT as I have adjustable coilies, but I choose what I choose.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

friktat said:


> Steve in my opinion should be somewhere in 900 area i suppose...


I don't have the injectors or high enough boost for 900bhp.
Steve


----------



## friktat

900 rpm in P position Steve , in low gear if you like that way 

Chris


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Okay okay.. :roll:
> 743nm equates to 548lb/ft
> Steve


At what revs did it peak then?



friktat said:


> Steve in my opinion should be somewhere in 900 area i suppose...


APMSL........your opinion is clearly flawed....


----------



## friktat

oh really ? ;D

you must be this clever one dont you


----------



## jamman

friktat said:


> oh really ? ;D
> 
> you must be this clever one dont you


Well yes when it comes to engines he is :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

friktat said:


> 900 rpm in P position Steve , in low gear if you like that way
> 
> Chris


My bad..thought you were talking about potential BHP..  
My rpm is a tad higher than OEM as I'm running cams and an engine remap.
If I remember today I will take specific photo of the rev counter once the engine is warmed up.
Steve


----------



## friktat

thanks Steve , now i know why you have higher rpm 

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

Better pic of my rev counter at idle where it is sitting at 860 rpm which is OEM..

Steve


----------



## Duggy

V6RUL said:


> Better pic of my rev counter at idle where it is sitting at 860 rpm which is OEM..
> 
> Steve


That must be the only thing that is OEM Steve... :lol:

John


----------



## V6RUL

Did a little dyno run with the liquid and managed to keep my foot in till about 5500 rpm in top gear..

533 BHP and 541 lb/ft at 22psi and 5500 rpm with potential to run 26 psi and 7400 rpm.

Dropped her off at Autograph for a while as my mechatronic units will be sent off to HPA for some upgrades and took the opportunity to take a few snaps and say goodbye..





Steve


----------



## jamman

Hope the updates/upgrades help sort the issues mate


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Hope the updates/upgrades help sort the issues mate


Cheers, hope the RR choice helps me roll on to them for a try out..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Should have done it in 3rd or 4th mate.....could have gone right to the rev limit then very quickly and done a full run.

what does the boost drop off to further up the rev range?


----------



## Matt B

Have you got different axes on that graph or is it set to 500 bhp and 500 lb ft


----------



## V6RUL

Both axis are at 500 and I started the run at 3500rpm and lifted at 5500rpm.
I can't do dyno runs in any gear apart from 6th as its a MAF calculation and not a rolling road.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Both axis are at 500 and I started the run at 3500rpm and lifted at 5500rpm.
> I can't do dyno runs in any gear apart from 6th as its a MAF calculation and not a rolling road.
> Steve


Hardly any point in doing the run then for 2000rpm lol

...and course you can do it in any other gear other than 6th......it just needs to have enough load on it to......3rd and over should be sufficient.....4th is perfect...


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Both axis are at 500 and I started the run at 3500rpm and lifted at 5500rpm.
> I can't do dyno runs in any gear apart from 6th as its a MAF calculation and not a rolling road.
> Steve


I hope your maf works fine in every gear lol.

Graph looks odd as bhp and torque intersect in two places. I think it's only meant to intersect at 5252 rpm


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Steve

did you manage to get the liquid to read the Turbo data or do you still only get the standard V6 info?

Just thinking I ought to get mine sorted in the next week or two as well- luckily it's a cube hence can easily post it back to Race Diagnostics if need be.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## friktat

thanks steve , i think my idle is little to low in OEM rpm , i have 700 i need check this :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

friktat said:


> thanks steve , i think my idle is little to low in OEM rpm , i have 700 i need check this :roll:


The engine PDF on the community page may talk about tick over, if you have a read through.
Tick over can be adjusted through VCDS if required.
I would consider anywhere from 680 to 900 rpm as OEM, so don't worry.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> did you manage to get the liquid to read the Turbo data or do you still only get the standard V6 info?
> 
> Just thinking I ought to get mine sorted in the next week or two as well- luckily it's a cube hence can easily post it back to Race Diagnostics if need be.
> 
> Cheers
> Peter


The liquid on the Vee does not read any turbo data but still gives very good info that I usually keep on multi gauge.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both axis are at 500 and I started the run at 3500rpm and lifted at 5500rpm.
> I can't do dyno runs in any gear apart from 6th as its a MAF calculation and not a rolling road.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your maf works fine in every gear lol.
> 
> Graph looks odd as bhp and torque intersect in two places. I think it's only meant to intersect at 5252 rpm
Click to expand...

The graph intersections look weird as I started the run higher up the rev range than expected.
The straight line from 0 rpm to 3500 rpm is the liquid catching up with the actual rpm, from there the graph is working upto 5500rpm ish. I didn't push enough to show a good intersection for the 5250 rpm crossover, maybe next time.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both axis are at 500 and I started the run at 3500rpm and lifted at 5500rpm.
> I can't do dyno runs in any gear apart from 6th as its a MAF calculation and not a rolling road.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly any point in doing the run then for 2000rpm lol
> 
> ...and course you can do it in any other gear other than 6th......it just needs to have enough load on it to......3rd and over should be sufficient.....4th is perfect...
Click to expand...

I only did the dyno run to see what it would display like and was hoping that it would show some combined figures during a pull.
I've always used 6th gear for liquid data information, so I am always using the same constant to compare against.
There is a dyno graph from Awesome GTi earlier in the postings that shows a full run out, but that was to get some WG data and to see if the WG pipework is sized correctly.

Obviously when the time comes she will go back to Awesome for some run outs and graphs will be posted, thought I would have a play in the mean time.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Should have done it in 3rd or 4th mate.....could have gone right to the rev limit then very quickly and done a full run.
> 
> what does the boost drop off to further up the rev range?


There is an added issue with running DSG and that is that the final drive is different between 1,2,3,4 & 5,6 so i do all my runs and graphs in 6th.

Never seen boost drop off as I think the turbo is capable of 2bar+ boost, but WG clips her too target, upto 26 psi but currently running upto 22psi.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Went to Autograph today for an intermediate oil change on the Beemer..

And noticed that my baby was in some V5 company..

Who is TUF enough to RUL the roost.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Took the opportunity to visit Cobra Seats today, so they could work a little magic on the passenger seat thigh bolster as it had been distorted due to G force.
It left me with a single seater for a while..

Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Took the opportunity to visit Cobra Seats today, so they could work a little magic on the passenger seat thigh bolster as it had been distorted due to a fat arse.
> It left me with a single seater for a while..
> 
> Steve


Fixed


----------



## caney

Distorted due to gforce! Lol that's a new one on me


----------



## V6RUL

It's either G force ( preferred option ) or someone sat on it.
Steve


----------



## lego man

Hi Steve,

Hope your well. 162 Pages later and you guys are still hunting for the power from a liquid gauge!!

Do you have any youtube videos where you are giving it some beans? Would be great to see. 
All this power and it seems you snail around like its a great big turbo diesel TT, rather than a 2 bar 3300cc monster.

20 mins gone watching your entire youtube collection for nothing. You can't be still running in.... I know :lol:

Give us the glory, unleash that power and share. Stop being so tight and miserable. :wink:

Best,

Lego


----------



## V6RUL

Yo Si, I'm currently very busy offshore for the next 6 weeks.
TT is waiting for a few bits to arrive.
She is going through winter upgrades.
Steve


----------



## jamman

No worries :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

The tuner I use seems to be offering a V6 power upgrade solution here..

http://www.performancecar-parts.co.uk/a ... o-kit.html


Steve


----------



## lego man

V6RUL said:


> Yo Si, I'm currently very busy offshore for the next 6 weeks.
> TT is waiting for a few bits to arrive.
> She is going through winter upgrades.
> Steve


Not more modifications !

I want to see your go pro film you in 7 weeks driving like this mod king !! 




Who is this guy!! :lol:


----------



## lego man

Wait!!! It get's better....

Here is all the answers to the DSG vs Manual debates on this forum !






:lol:


----------



## V6RUL

And your point is..
The S3 was owned
The R8 looks quick compared to a slower car
The S3 owner is a geezer
The R8 driver needs to respect drivers in front
The S3 driver doesn't flat shift
The R8 owner doesn't need to flat shift

All the above..
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

Distorted due to g force lol. You for real?

Could it be that the seat is a cobra and of inferior quality, or damaged upon retrimming?


----------



## V6RUL

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Distorted due to g force lol. You for real?
> 
> Could it be that the seat is a cobra and of inferior quality, or damaged upon retrimming?


Lol..I think if you read between the lines, someone sat on the thigh bolster.
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240

V6RUL said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Distorted due to g force lol. You for real?
> 
> Could it be that the seat is a cobra and of inferior quality, or damaged upon retrimming?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..I think if you read between the lines, someone sat on the thigh bolster.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Oh thank god, was gona say.


----------



## V6RUL

No excuse for a fat ar.e but Cobra were very good and sorted me out..not with the fat ar.e though.. :roll: 
It was the passenger side, so im pleading the fifth.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I'm going offshore for the next 4 weeks, so Janice is going to be patiently waiting for 2 deliveries to come in.
One expensive one from CNC Heads in Manchester.
One very expensive one from HPA in Canada.
Once fitted, testing will begin and we will see where the limitations are, but I suspect it to be EGTs.
Steve


----------



## caney

Steve what's the end result going to be with this car? It seems you just chuck loads of money at it all the time but without any end result? Surely it would of been easier and way cheaper to of bought a HPA Kit lol


----------



## V6RUL

caney said:


> Steve what's the end result going to be with this car? It seems you just chuck loads of money at it all the time but without any end result? Surely it would of been easier and way cheaper to of bought a HPA Kit lol


Maybe I should have gone the HPA way, but not much of a struggle..
HPA has limits that I am pushing beyond what they would supply.
Cost has been spread over time, so no biggie..
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

Do you think you will sell your car once it's completed? Or is it a lifer? Just wondering what a car like this would sell for? I know you never get back what you put in but just wondered what you would value it at? Not that I could ever afford it ,hope that's not a rude question to ask 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

V6RUL said:


> Maybe I should have gone the HPA way, but not much of a struggle..
> 
> Steve


Personally I'd beg to differ..... I thought like you, hence ordering my turbo kit from HPA. Ordered end July 2013, arrived end November 2103, TT in garage 1st week December 2013.... still waiting to get it back. Not HPA's fault but it's definitely been a bloody 'struggle'. The only benefit is I've had to use a rubbish Corsa as a second car for the last couple of months so hopefully I'll be able to feel a bit of a power difference when it comes back :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

What issues have you had with the fitting out of interest?


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> Do you think you will sell your car once it's completed? Or is it a lifer? Just wondering what a car like this would sell for? I know you never get back what you put in but just wondered what you would value it at? Not that I could ever afford it ,hope that's not a rude question to ask
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


If and when the time comes Janice will be parted out as i would never get back half of the parts cost if sold as a whole.
I already have an array of spares lying aroud ie new mechatronic, gearboxes, FG vented bonnet, stage 3 NASP head, driveshafts etc etc which can go first..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

lotuselanplus2s said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have gone the HPA way, but not much of a struggle..
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'd beg to differ..... I thought like you, hence ordering my turbo kit from HPA. Ordered end July 2013, arrived end November 2103, TT in garage 1st week December 2013.... still waiting to get it back. Not HPA's fault but it's definitely been a bloody 'struggle'. The only benefit is I've had to use a rubbish Corsa as a second car for the last couple of months so hopefully I'll be able to feel a bit of a power difference when it comes back :lol:
Click to expand...

For an off the shelf kit from HPA it should be a reasonable plug and play setup..apart from the car maybe having existing health issues or the need for the ECUs to to be shipped to Canada as there are no UK HPA outlets yet with flashing tools.
Not sure what your issue is but i doubt HPA would take this long to resolve any issues as their CS is very good.
Hopefully your indie is upto the mark as depending on the kit you go for or additional works youve bolted onto the build can stretch an indie with regards to the knowledge/tips and tricks when going into the engine.
Timing is one of the biggest struggles with a 24v 3.2.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

After waiting for what seems like an age, I've just received my tracking number from HPA for a 282lb crate which is hurtling its way from Vancouver to the little ol UK.
Delivery and clearing customs should be about a week and the fun can begin.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

My delivery is now at Manchester Airport, documentation completed and turned over to customs for checking and release..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

woohoo!!!! RR to organise just for you then when janice is in full working order (and not in 2070) 

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

She has to be ready for the TT trip to Swiss cheese land before that..and survive.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

take her on a trailer then  lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> take her on a trailer then  lol
> 
> J
> xx


Hopefully she won't be coming back on one..  
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

ohhh dont say things like that 

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> ohhh dont say things like that
> 
> J
> xx


I was touching wood at the ime.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ive been advised that my crate is heading towards the customs area tomoz for clearance....yyiiiippppeeeee
Downside is that there will be a bill waiting for me.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Steve

what does the 282lb include? Marcel + a few bits on bob's?
Or is it a new mechatronic etc?

Hope the VAT wasn't too painful....

cheers
Peter


----------



## V6RUL

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> what does the 282lb include? Marcel + a few bits on bob's?
> Or is it a new mechatronic etc?
> 
> Hope the VAT wasn't too painful....
> 
> cheers
> Peter


Not sure how much the crate itself weighs but it has to incorporate a new VAG gearbox, Stage 4 clutch-pack and 2 mechatronic units of which 1 has been installed and the other is my spare new mk1 unit. 
New software to compliment the installed mk2 mechatronic unit has been downloaded at HPA.
This setup has not been used on any TT before and im quite excited to be running this variant..OEM+ baby.. :lol: 
Marcel comes FOC via the internet.

VAT and import duty are just too painful to talk about, however i will be kissing the card before payment and then leaving it too cool down for a while.. :lol: it was more painful trading in Julies (M15 RUL) for a white C220 over the weekend, but at least keeping the MRs happy with a new toy distracts her from being too nosey on my project.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The crate has been passed by customs and duty has been painfully extracted from my wallet.
ETA to Autograph is expected tomoz..yyiiiipppppeeeee
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The eagle has landed..
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

That's an exceedingly fat eagle.


----------



## V6RUL

lotuselanplus2s said:


> That's an exceedingly fat eagle.


Hopefully with enough power to pull the old bird along..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Autograph have sent me an update on the delivery today.
As you can see they have been working hard..






The gearbox has come with mechatronic, clutch-pack and software pre-installed.
The cardboard box sitting along side is my new spare mechatronic unit.

Just gotta wait for a time slot before rebuilding the old girl as there are other tiTTies being worked on.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to get a good deal on a secondary new Liquid Gauge and OBD splitter cable..

Steve


----------



## Matt B

Please tell me you aren't planning on running 2 x liquid gauges at the same time - prepare to fry your ecu!


----------



## jamman

He will need them to read all the engine fault codes after Autograph have worked their "magic" on his car (again)


----------



## Matt B

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184038&p=2194093&hilit=Ecu+blown#p2194093

Problems running multiple obd


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184038&p=2194093&hilit=Ecu+blown#p2194093
> 
> Problems running multiple obd


There is more than 1 way to skin a rabbit if I can run a signal isolator or monitor individual nodes..we will see, but if I've lucked out, Liquids sell well.
Steve


----------



## jamman

You could of course thank Matt for the advance warning ???

I'm sure Autograph would have pinpointed the issue once they had gone through a few ECUs


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> You could of course thank Matt for the advance warning ???
> 
> I'm sure Autograph would have pinpointed the issue once they had gone through a few ECUs


This is my bag and nowt to do with Autigraph.
My skill base isn't down to just paying bills.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

Doesn't look like you are going to get a thank you Matt


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Matt, I know you have my best interest at heart and thanks James for reminding me that I am only human..well, just a little.
Bit of packing today as were off to Italy for a foodie week and a bit of a chill.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Have a great relaxing time in Italy


----------



## Matt B

No worries steve - wouldn't want you to come a cropper before your swiss adventure.

I know how it feels to want lots of data at your fingertips , but if I was you I would ask Lee nicely to do some high speed logging for you (10 logs per second) - then graph some of that data so you can see what's really going on. Then when you come to have conversations with your tuner, you can do it from a very strong, evidence based perspective.


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> No worries steve - wouldn't want you to come a cropper before your swiss adventure.
> 
> I know how it feels to want lots of data at your fingertips , but if I was you I would ask Lee nicely to do some high speed logging for you (10 logs per second) - then graph some of that data so you can see what's really going on. Then when you come to have conversations with your tuner, you can do it from a very strong, evidence based perspective.


Autograph will do all the logging stuff on their rollers or out on the road.
I just wanna see certain info whilst on the move.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I once had a relationship with a young lady and in hindsight it was a big mistake.

Ever get that feeling with Autograph Steve because let's be honest you would have been better going to Storm, HPA or even JBS and saying go play because at leat they had "some" experience


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I once had a relationship with a young lady and in hindsight it was a big mistake.
> 
> Ever get that feeling with Autograph Steve because let's be honest you would have been better going to Storm, HPA or even JBS and saying go play because at leat they had "some" experience


James, the V6 community moves in different circles for tuners and 2 of those shops you have mentioned have tried and failed to gain a good rep in the V6 community and the other one is a long boat ride away but does ship complete kits out.
Maybe you should have mentioned MRC, Statler, Gaz Jones, VR6 Specialist, but hell what do I know..I just write the cheques.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Hi steve
I am not suggesting that you up sticks and leave autograph but you can never have enough information. 
Maybe if you were getting all the logs that autograph were doing and putting them up on this thread to illustrate your issues (say your egt issue for example) then it would allow others to see what is going on.

No one wants to poke fun here - they all left the forum ages ago, we are merely offering advice. Cos believe me, everyone wants to see this car reach it's full potential.
We have done countless loggin runs in mine and only the high speed logging revealed the torque intervention mapping issue that was invisible under vagcom logs. Now it's not quite fixed yet but at least we aren't chasing our tails running down blind alleys.

I can't believe that you would simply say - no I don't want to have this extra information, unless you already know what the issues are and you just aren't saying.


----------



## jamman

Couldn't agree more Matt with everything you have said can't wait to see the car destroy the pod.

I always think if you are going to do a build thread it should be warts and all like Matt's or Frase's not all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## roddy

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=184038&p=2194093&hilit=Ecu+blown#p2194093
> 
> Problems running multiple obd
> 
> 
> 
> There is more than 1 way to skin a rabbit if I can run a signal isolator or monitor individual nodes..we will see, but if I've lucked out, Liquids sell well.
> Steve
Click to expand...

steve,, I will buy your liquid any time,, I can meet you in ABZ any evening when you get back from IT


----------



## V6RUL

The only real issue that has been hampering the build has been a slipping clutch provided by SSP, which at the time was the beefiest out there and try as we might the mechatronic could not compensate for the lack of friction material that the clutch was offering. 
The SSP clutchpack offered a 9 friction plate system. 
It was impossible to do logs or run above 5500rpm in 5th or 6th on boost
The mk1 box with 190,000 miles eventually gave up, with 30,000 of them in FI guise.

A replacement mk2 gearbox was bought second hand with 45,000 on it and the SSP clutchpack swapped over and the TT runs the same as mk1 setup. Short term this is ok but the build isn't realising its potential and will probably eat this box as well at some point.

I spoke to HPA who kindly offered me a permanent solution and the order was placed early January.
It is only in the past week that the solution has arrived at Autographs door for them to install.
HPA have sold me their transmission setup for their twin turbo builds and provided a (stage 4) 15 Kevlar friction plate system and also they have managed to reconfigure my mk2 mechatronic unit to work with the new transmission and also overlay their revised clamping pressure software.
This is the first time HPA have sold their transmission system outside of a twin turbo package and it is because of their relationship with Autograph.

Until these new components are fitted the car cannot be data logged at higher rpm in 5th 6th on boost.

Roddy, if the Liquid becomes spare you can have first shout bud.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Am I living in an alternate universe I'm certain you told me EGTs were a major problem at the RR day :? :? :?


----------



## V6RUL

EGTs are not an issue now.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

What fixed the egt?


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> What fixed the egt?


New CNC FI head P&P with Ferrea 1mm oversized exhaust valves and the rest of my original train and cams have tipped the balance in our favour, but until higher rpms are achieved we won't know if its 100% successful but anything below 1000C will be good, if it's not then I know what I will be looking at next, but I want to shy away from water or W/M injection to aid cooling as I would rather address the issue rather than applying a fix whilst the issue remains.

Obviously with the Swiss trip looming I can only do so much in the time scale, but she should be safe and will adjust boost as nessessary.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> .... but until higher rpms are achieved we won't know if its 100% successful but anything below 1000C will be good


So they aren't sorted yet then? You're just hoping they are!! :wink:

Have you actually got an EGT gauge now or are you still using the liquid?


----------



## V6RUL

Yes, I'm hoping they are sorted for when the revs go higher.
EGTs are monitored via VAGCOM but max out at 995C due to scaling.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Yes, I'm hoping they are sorted for when the revs go higher.
> EGTs are monitored via VAGCOM but max out at 995C due to scaling.
> Steve


Hoping it's sorted and sorted are two different things. 
I hope it is sorted for you, but as you have said before your exhaust manifold is the bottleneck


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Yes, I'm hoping they are sorted for when the revs go higher.
> EGTs are monitored via VAGCOM but max out at 995C due to scaling.
> Steve


Have you got an EGT probe in your manifold,turbo or exhaust housing?


----------



## V6RUL

My probe is installed a few inches downstream of the turbo in the downpipe and unfortunately one of the downsides of using Zircotec on the manifold, turbo and DP is that it keeps heat in.
Fortunately my WG goes to open dump which doesn't impact on exhaust flow and Pipewerx have done a nice job on the downpipe bends using 314 dairy and the rest is in 308 all in 3".
The V6 engine makes some serious flow at 7000rpm using a Match Bot or Squirrel calculator, about 90lb/min flow on 28psi boost. A 1.8 on 28psi makes about 50lb/min and a 2.0 makes about 53lb/min so there is some series flow trying to come out.

Here are the calls if you wanna have a play..
http://www.turbos.bwauto.com/aftermarket/matchbot.aspx

http://squirrelpf.com/turbocalc/
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

The reason you're maxing out at 995degrees is because that's the limit of a standard EGT sensor. Apparently S4 ones can read higher at 1100degrees but then it would need scaling in.

What part number is your ECU? Has it been modified to accept an EGT sensor values?

Are you sure that the liquid is definitely reading from your probe and not model based EGT values? What happens if you unplug your EGT sensor?

Because the probe is a couple of inches downstream from the turbo, realistically you can expect to add around 150degrees on top of the figure you are supposedly seeing which means that in actual fact your EGTs are going to be at least 1145degrees.


----------



## V6RUL

The EGTs are measured using VAGCOM and not the liquid.
I am using standard ECU, ME7.1 with overlaid files from Unitronic.
Sound interesting offering up another sensor with higher range but may be complicated to integrate.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

All these acronyms are frying my brain lol EGT of the ECU of the MDF CGT lol

J
xx


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> My probe is installed a few inches downstream of the turbo in the downpipe


Has your downpipe changed from this pic?










Have you got a picture of whats beneath that sheathing going into your DP?


----------



## V6RUL

I think that is the deepest picture I've got for that side of the engine.
The sheathing is covering the lambda probe.

Sorry Jess about all the TLAs..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> The sheathing is covering the lambda probe.


I thought that was the case......so where's the EGT sensor then??


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sheathing is covering the lambda probe.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was the case......so where's the EGT sensor then??
Click to expand...

There is a spare connection point in the DP that is used, but is capped off normally.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Went for a run out to here..

Getting in some practise for Swiss TT trip next month.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> There is a spare connection point in the DP that is used, but is capped off normally.
> Steve


So then if you haven't actually got an EGT sensor that's linked in with your ECU then you won't be measuring actual true EGT figures from your engine via VAGCOM. They will be ECU modelled EGT temperatures that the ECU estimates which probably wont be anywhere close since your engine spec has changed so dramatically from its OE spec.

Can I suggest that you get a permanent accurate EGT setup installed that you can actually collect live temperatures from. You may not even have an EGT issues.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Christ Steve - I haven't been to Liverpool for a few years but they've certainly smartened the place up a bit :lol:

Doesn't your other half object to you being on the forum whilst on holiday? Mine would crucify me.....


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a spare connection point in the DP that is used, but is capped off normally.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> So then if you haven't actually got an EGT sensor that's linked in with your ECU then you won't be measuring actual true EGT figures from your engine via VAGCOM. They will be ECU modelled EGT temperatures that the ECU estimates which probably wont be anywhere close since your engine spec has changed so dramatically from its OE spec.
> 
> Can I suggest that you get a permanent accurate EGT setup installed that you can actually collect live temperatures from. You may not even have an EGT issues.
Click to expand...

Come on Lee I'm sure Autograph would have discussed this already 

Have a great trip Steve.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a spare connection point in the DP that is used, but is capped off normally.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> So then if you haven't actually got an EGT sensor that's linked in with your ECU then you won't be measuring actual true EGT figures from your engine via VAGCOM. They will be ECU modelled EGT temperatures that the ECU estimates which probably wont be anywhere close since your engine spec has changed so dramatically from its OE spec.
> 
> Can I suggest that you get a permanent accurate EGT setup installed that you can actually collect live temperatures from. You may not even have an EGT issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Lee I'm sure Autograph would have discussed this already
> 
> Have a great trip Steve.
Click to expand...

My bad..
Autograph monitor the EGTs with a hand held reader and the modelled values are using VAGCOM.
I will look into a permanent solution for the TT but I don't know what's out there in the market place.
I would look at getting an electronic device as it would read a lot faster than a mechanical gauge connected via a liquid filled capillary system. Any ideas off the top of your head Lee, bearing in mind that it would have to be a mounted indicator and the spare connector in the DP is the same as the used Lambda?
Autograph could probably offer something but ideas are welcome.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Christ Steve - I haven't been to Liverpool for a few years but they've certainly smartened the place up a bit :lol:
> 
> Doesn't your other half object to you being on the forum whilst on holiday? Mine would crucify me.....


I like to call it me time, whilst SWMBO is being pampered and chewing on a pineapple mud pack.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

Steve that's a refreshing post to read, it can never hurt to take on a little advice from elsewhere from time to time.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Steve that's a refreshing post to read, it can never hurt to take on a little advice from elsewhere from time to time.


I agree..now I'm off to do some wine tasting in the Tuscan hills..any advice.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve that's a refreshing post to read, it can never hurt to take on a little advice from elsewhere from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree..now I'm off to do some wine tasting in the Tuscan hills..any advice.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Of course mate like I plead with Ola ....... swallow baby don't spit it out :lol:

With that picture in your brain....... Enjoy


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hey, mods!

Please delete that last post, it's put me off my Frostie's. :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Autograph monitor the EGTs with a hand held reader and the modelled values are using VAGCOM.


So which method has been showing high values then?



V6RUL said:


> I will look into a permanent solution for the TT but I don't know what's out there in the market place.


I'd recommend these......it will do much more than EGT too,lambda, boost, temperature etc - plus you can datalog from it also.

http://www.efi-parts.co.uk/index.php?categoryID=87

They are based in Runcorn, superb guy to deal with - his name is Chris. Knows his onions too.

AEM & SPA gauges are also very good too.



V6RUL said:


> I would look at getting an electronic device as it would read a lot faster than a mechanical gauge connected via a liquid filled capillary system


Good job really as you can't get a mechanical capillary EGT gauge - they are all thermocouple based.


----------



## V6RUL

Got a few options to look at now but need to decide if I want a permanent style or hand held.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Why would you even consider a handheld unless you were a tuner and were intending on swapping it between cars?

Get one permanently fitted, it's one of the most important sources of information you can have when running a turbocharged car - high EGTs can pre warn you that something isn't quite right.

What values were Autograph getting when they were logging with their handheld?


----------



## V6RUL

I thought that once lower EGTs are confirmed then the indicator can be unplugged and put in the tool store.
The indicator can be plugged in when required as the sensor would still be in place.
I don't really wanna lose another vent if I can help it as the AC has been removed.
I will think about this..but bear in mind I will still have the modeled exhaust temp to monitor.

Autograph saw 1075 EGTs when measured.
Testing will commence next week to see how the temps are performing with the improved head and bigger exhaust valves.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Here are some shots of my CNC new head with standard inlet valves and Ferrea 1mm oversize exhaust valves sat on Beryllium seats.
The cams are 264/260 fast road pushing against upgraded springs and rockers.














Steve


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

NICE!



V6RUL said:


> Here are some shots of my CNC new head with standard inlet valves and Ferrea 1mm oversize exhaust valves sat on Beryllium seats.
> The cams are 264/260 fast road pushing against upgraded springs and rockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers..I like new shinny things..
Steve


----------



## jamman

You're coming up for your road trip Steve have Autograph got it all fitted and putting out the power finally ?


----------



## V6RUL

Autograph and myself are currently putting her back together..the countdown has started.
Watch this space for more news..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to get the TT back together in time for the Swiss trip and completed the 3000 miles with minimal fuss.
Two tiTTies fell by the way side with supercharger and driveshaft issues.
I was running reduced boost to protect the new head, gearbox and clutch.
Still managed to achieve 500bhp and 600lb/ft at 75% boost.
Had my exhaust bypass open the whole trip for tunnels and close walled villages....mmmmmmmmm
Back in Blighty with the tour decals on..

Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Still struggling with that post.... reduced boost, at 75% you STILL got 500 bhp?!?!?!

You think it will be srpund 650bhp then?!?!

Looking good btw


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Managed to get the TT back together in time for the Swiss trip and completed the 3000 miles with minimal fuss.
> Two tiTTies fell by the way side with supercharger and driveshaft issues.
> I was running reduced boost to protect the new head, gearbox and clutch.
> Still managed to achieve 500bhp and 600lb/ft at 75% boost.
> Had my exhaust bypass open the whole trip for tunnels and close walled villages....mmmmmmmmm
> Back in Blighty with the tour decals on..
> 
> Steve


How did you measure the 500 bhp? Liquid??


----------



## V6RUL

Yeah, liquid gauge and it was actually 513bhp and 627lb/ft but thought I would round it down.
Pretty sure some others on the trip would agree that it has some get up and go.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Someone mention smoke :wink:


----------



## jamman

Glad you had a good time mate and got back safe and sound


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Glad you had a good time mate and got back safe and sound


Cheers James.
It was a fantastic trip and a pity more Brits didn't go to appreciate the event/journey.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a pic of my EGT sensor and its proximity to the turbo, just for Lee..

Since fitting the new head with revised exhaust ports my EGTs are in the 900s on boost now, but using the sensor for data logging will prove valuable in monitoring temp vs timing pull.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Are those EGTs showing at the reduced boost you are running or at full boost.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Are those EGTs showing at the reduced boost you are running or at full boost.


Reduced boost is 21psi and EGTs were off the scale, now EGTs are in the 900s at 21psi.
26psi is the upper end of my boost avilability on the current files..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a vid of some of the roads in Switzerland and keep your eye out for the car that ended up rolling off the road..




Sorry for wind noise as I left my Skelton back on the Gopro.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Here is a pic of my EGT sensor and its proximity to the turbo, just for Lee..
> 
> Since fitting the new head with revised exhaust ports my EGTs are in the 900s on boost now, but using the sensor for data logging will prove valuable in monitoring temp vs timing pull.
> Steve


Good to hear you got it running again for the trip mate.

With the sensor as far away as it is from the manifold I'd still be adding at least 100-150degs onto the figure the sensor is picking up to get a more accurate figure of the EGTs at the manifold which is where it matters.


----------



## V6RUL

Dont forget that my hot parts are Zircotec coated so temps are kept in, to some degree.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Car sounds angry and I like it a lot

13 mins for off-road action!


----------



## L33JSA

I can't see that making a whole lot of difference. At the end of the day the sensor is in the flow of the exhaust gases so it's seeing 900+ gas temperatures whether the exterior of the manifold, housing or downpipe are coated anyway.....it's not seeing 900+ exhaust metal temperatures.

Zircotec coatings are more for keeping under bonnet temps down and not letting the heat radiate out.

If your arguments hold true about the heat being held in thus making a drastic difference to EGTs then surely from a performance point of view it's better off not having things coated. I can't see this being true though especially since coatings are used quite heavily in motorsport applications.


----------



## V6RUL

There are two thoughts about coating..
1. Keep under bonnet temps down, if there is a potential issue.
2. Hotter exhaust gases have a better speed velocity and expel quicker but this has to be balanced as to not exceed too high a temperature.

Some setups are not coated ie some tubular manifolds as the heat may be designed to be lost prior to the EGT sensor.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Perhaps you need to try a non zircotec coated setup in that case.

Has your car ever been mapped on rollers or on the road or are you just using files that have been sent over from the states?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Perhaps you need to try a non zircotec coated setup in that case.
> 
> Has your car ever been mapped on rollers or on the road or are you just using files that have been sent over from the states?


I think we are ok now as the new exhaust valves are allowing the exhaust gases to escape easier.
Unitronic supplied files from their beta engine which is the same setup as mine.
A number of the parameters are self tuning and Autograph have tweaked the files that are not.

The car will be going on their rollers at some point, but i wanna keep it away from them for a while.
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

The exhaust sounds evil! Screamer?


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need to try a non zircotec coated setup in that case.
> 
> Has your car ever been mapped on rollers or on the road or are you just using files that have been sent over from the states?
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are ok now as the new exhaust valves are allowing the exhaust gases to escape easier.
> Unitronic supplied files from their beta engine which is the same setup as mine.
> A number of the parameters are self tuning and Autograph have tweaked the files that are not.
> 
> The car will be going on their rollers at some point, but i wanna keep it away from them for a while.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Without wanting to be a doom mungeeeeerrrr am I correct in thinking that you are already right at the dangerous end of EGTs (even without Lees assumption that EGTs should be increased 100-150 because of the location of the probe) and you are running reduced boost.

When you run full boost EGTs are going to go sky high are they not ?

Why don't you want to go on a RR ?

Are you going to ADI this year matey ?


----------



## V6RUL

The EGTs are currently in a good place and this will improve further based on the next revision of software from Unitronic and a custom component to fit further down the line.

Going on the rollers isn't going to tell us anything that we don't already know but once the revisions are in place then the rollers are a must.

Hoping to go to GTi this weekend and also the iTTalia reunion.
Depending on work I'm trying to go to all the shows I can.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> The EGTs are currently in a good place and this will improve further based on the next revision of software from Unitronic and a custom component to fit further down the line.


Glad you think so.....but going off what you have said I don't think I'd want to risk doing a track day under your current boost settings let alone upping it further to your full boost settings.

Personally I think you need to look into getting the hardware mapped properly here in the UK rather than relying on software that has been produced on a different car, under different conditions and presumably with different fuel.


----------



## Matt B

Amen to that. My egt dropped more than 100 degrees when changing from revo to wak map - no hardware changes needed


----------



## Jcb.

Wow, what a monster! Lovely sound too


----------



## V6RUL

The software revisions are just tweaks to the original version and a dozen tweaks may add up to an improvement worth having.
Unitronic is running the same hardware on their beta but I will be using a more efficient manifold in the future which will further reduce EGTs.
I don't plan on doing any track days, but i have no issue running up the strip based on current settings.

I think Autograph are looking to put my car on the rollers next week if there is a slot available and logging some data at various levels of boost.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Jcb. said:


> Wow, what a monster! Lovely sound too


Cheers..hearing her in the flesh is even better.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Bit of tunnel noise from Switzerland..









Steve


----------



## Jcb.

V6RUL said:


> Bit of tunnel noise from Switzerland..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Sounds terrifying, I'm sure the Swiss didn't approve?!


----------



## V6RUL

The Tour was pulled over by the fuzz 30 minutes later as a yokel complained about the noise and general behaviour of peeps.
Chit chat, photos and the rozzas were happy we were so well organised..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Went to GTi International today for a look see at the event and to put the TT down the strip.
Managed to blag my way onto the TTOC Stand (35) but I and Janice were all alone..






Met up with a few forum members..Andy, Warren & Duggy.
Andy has done the usual top job on Yella for the show and shine.

I ran 16psi of boost with no launching and managed to get into the twelves and an ET of 119mph
Ran 5 times and didn't break her..
At home..

Steve


----------



## Matt B

What were your 5 run times then?


----------



## V6RUL

Slowest time was 13.5 and with every run improved to mid 12.
My EBC needs dialling in and the times will fall.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> ...now EGTs are in the 900s at 21psi.





V6RUL said:


> I don't plan on doing any track days, but i have no issue running up the strip based on current settings.





V6RUL said:


> I ran 16psi of boost


What happened to running the current boost levels you were happy with then?? That said Mid 12s are pretty good. How come no launch though? Thought the new box was supposed to be the dogs danglies and able to cope with the power?

Any vids?


----------



## merlin c

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...now EGTs are in the 900s at 21psi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan on doing any track days, but i have no issue running up the strip based on current settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 16psi of boost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to running the current boost levels you were happy with then?? That said Mid 12s are pretty good. How come no launch though? Thought the new box was supposed to be the dogs danglies and able to cope with the power?
> 
> Any vids?
Click to expand...

hmmm :? driving Miss Daisy !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Impressive 8) Love the U tube videos, all of them!! [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jamman

I'm not sure we can blame Steve for being lets say a little conservative/reserved due to his past experiences.

I do now have my reservations on wether this build is ever going to realise it's full potential but I have my fingers crossed.

Just waiting for WMI to be mentioned now to try and help get temps down a little because I don't think the other work done has achieved the aim by a long chalk.

Not going to mention the mapping because that's plain madness how it's being done.

Still one of the most interesting threads on the forum and always has been.


----------



## V6RUL

I think that running to Swiss chees land and back including a visit to the strip is putting the car through its paces.
I'm not prepared to run everything at full pelt and watch her melt.
16 psi on the strip was to help minimise the shock on the box and after each run I tweaked the response setting on the EBC.
The box and clutch are the dogs dangglies and there is no stronger option out there apart from a DQ500 (TTRS) so I wanna ensure it's going to last.
The clutch is less than a 3 weeks old and is not a cheap option to replace as quick as some of you guys want me to burn it out.

Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> I'm not prepared to run everything at full pelt and watch her melt.


You see this is my point......if it's mapped and setup properly there should be no reason why it should melt.



V6RUL said:


> 16 psi on the strip was to help minimise the shock on the box


Surely there wouldn't have been any shock on the box anyway as you didn't launch it?



V6RUL said:


> The clutch is less than a 3 weeks old and is not a cheap option to replace as quick as some of you guys want me to burn it out.


....and has done 3k already so will be nicely bedded in.

I'm with James on this. Everytime I see an update on here i'm constantly looking forward to seeing some ground breaking figures. Your car I believe has got serious potential yet it never seems to be able to meet it. All that seems to happen is that you chuck endless amounts of money at it for no significant gain and you become more and more scared to drive it properly in case something breaks. I honestly think you'd have more fun in a stage 3 TT with around 350bhp. In one breathe you say that you're happy running it at the level it's at as you're confident it will be fine.....then when you come to actually do this you turn everything down in case it melts or breaks something. This to me isn't someone who's confident in how their car has been setup.

Take it to someone who can map it properly so you can start enjoying the full potential of it and the £100k+ you've spent on it.


----------



## V6RUL

Of course I don't want to break the car and I do want to enjoy it when I'm home.
I would love the car to be finished and capeable of x power levels but I'm not in a rush and I've always enjoyed the journey.
As for software for engine and DSG combo for this car there is no off the shelf tunes by any UK software house.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Where did I mention an off the shelf tune? I didn't. That's because that's not what I meant.

I meant a properly custom map for your hardware, live mapped on the rollers and on the road.

You aren't the only person with a V6 turbo in the UK, there are lots of other people over here capable of mapping the car.


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Where did I mention an off the shelf tune? I didn't. That's because that's not what I meant.
> 
> I meant a properly custom map for your hardware, live mapped on the rollers and on the road.
> 
> You aren't the only person with a V6 turbo in the UK, there are lots of other people over here capable of mapping the car.


You are quite mistaken about UK tuners who can accommodate a 24vrt and DSG combo especially above 1.2 bar as you are entering a different ball game at 2.0 bar.
MRC, APR etc have not done any development on tunes above 1.2 bar as the market isn't out there and I'm currently riding on Unitronic, in the States, as they have shown they want to help.
If I ran a manual box then issues would be minimal but add a DSG into the mix and software houses shy away, especially on the DQ250 mechanical limitations and mechatronic and it's known reliability issues, which I've tried to sidestep by using a mk2 mechatronic unit which is a newer and faster processor than the original mechatronic unit used in the mk1 TT. The DQ250 box I'm using is not from an Audi platform and also has its quirks to overcome. HPA in Canada are helping me with this challenge.
Steve


----------



## L0z

£100,000?!!

Hucking Fell.


----------



## tnewson

L0z said:


> £100,000?!!
> 
> Hucking Fell.


+1

Shit the bed.. Maybe I'm not overspending on my car after all 

tnewson


----------



## V6RUL

Includes all running costs for the last 5 years and I have 194,000 miles on the clock.
Steve


----------



## L0z

It's still £100,000


----------



## jamman

Errr we are talking about his money so it really is Steve's choice at the end of the day.

It gives him pleasure and he has surplus money left over after his botched penile implant insurance payout.


----------



## L0z

Didn't say it wasn't his choice. It's just an incredibly large amount of money to spend on what is essentially an Audi TT.


----------



## V6RUL

Based on 156,000 miles of my ownership of the last 5+ years, cost vs mileage isn't as bad as you think.
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Based on 30mpg at £6 per gallon thats £31,000 on petrol.... and lets face it he probably gets less than 30mpg


----------



## merlin c

£100,000, you work in a dangerous and hostile environment at times and I know how hard offshore staff work, so keep spending and enjoying every moment with your baby, because your a long time dead, unless your Jamman then you keep coming back, like herpes.........


----------



## Mondo

...only less orange... :-*


----------



## missbonny

Bet she's worth every penny, can only imagine the smile you have on your face when she's running sweet and your having some fun with her 

bonny


----------



## merlin c

Mondo said:


> ...only less orange... :-*


how true 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Based on 30mpg at £6 per gallon thats £31,000 on petrol.... and lets face it he probably gets less than 30mpg


Cheers guys..you are a long time dead..so spend it now before the vultures get it..or the tax man.. :lol: 
Don't forget to factor in the cost of the initial purchase, insurance, tax and servicing including consumables like tyres and brake pads.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Hark

Who maps the big turbo R32s Steve? I've seen a couple in R32oc running big power on there. Anything in this league??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

merlin c said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...only less orange... :-*
> 
> 
> 
> how true 8) :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Chortle chortle :lol:


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Includes all running costs for the last 5 years and I have 194,000 miles on the clock.
> Steve


But Steve didn't Autograph start the conversion without a rebuild at 140,000 so it's not all your miles by a long way is it :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Who maps the big turbo R32s Steve? I've seen a couple in R32oc running big power on there. Anything in this league??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you will find that R32OC runners only run a max of 1.2 bar (19 psi) boost, whereas I'm running 1.8bar (26psi) boost.
To run 1.2 bar all you need is a turbo kit, head spacer to lower compression and a FMIC or chargecooler.
Above 1.2 bar then your looking at opening the engine for rods and pistons, crank bolts, bearings, oil pump, oil cooler, stainless crack pipe, head work incl exhaust valves, head studs, cams, timing chains and sprockets.
The above will get you somewhere near a built engine..maybe I've forgot a few other things.

Nearly all R32 turbo boys run manual cars and they seem to swap to DRP boxes and ungraded clutch but these setups can still suffer from long term effects of high torque on the boxes and 4th gear seems to be the weak spot if not looked after.

I run a DSG which has its limits in OEM form..new OEM clutch and good software will let you run at 450bhp and 450lb/ft but your box will still be in danger from premature wear and tear.
There are very limited solutions to strengthen the transmission side of a DSG setup and unless you invest in the best you will never be able to leap across the 1.2bar setup to a higher boost setup with some increased certainty that longevity has been built in to the upgrades.

Storm and JBS offer software for the V6 in turbo form, but do your homework as these tuners have had issues in the past doing these conversions.

There is a tuner in Poland that has had some good results with software (Compsport) however the language barrier is there.
HPA in Canada has my business for the transmission upgrades incl software.
Unitronic in the States has my business for the engine software.

I think anyone considering a V6 conversion should look at the HPA DTM kit as this is a starter kit to get you to 350bhp and then has an upgrade path if your wanting more power later.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Includes all running costs for the last 5 years and I have 194,000 miles on the clock.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> But Steve didn't Autograph start the conversion without a rebuild at 140,000 so it's not all your miles by a long way is it :wink:
Click to expand...

Audi got my initial business as the TT was a commuting tool.
Awesome GTi got my business after a while.
Autograph followed on or in combo with Awesome.
For allot of my initial miles the engine didn't need to be broken into as I was upgrading the NASP setup and internals weren't needed to be looked at.
Only when going turbo was the engine broken into, which has been for about the last 50k.
Steve


----------



## Hark

Don't know storm much but know enough of jbs. A big turbo v6 certainly appeals but not something I'll be attempting. If I ever did it id buy one pre done, maybe not to your spec, but still silly quick in a straight line. One went for £15k recently after being up at £20k for ages. (Mk5)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Don't know storm much but know enough of jbs. A big turbo v6 certainly appeals but not something I'll be attempting. If I ever did it id buy one pre done, maybe not to your spec, but still silly quick in a straight line. One went for £15k recently after being up at £20k for ages. (Mk5)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its certainly a niche market if your trying to sell a Turbo V6, but i think peeps with a general understanding of the engineering and need for that "something extra" are more open to buying an already converted car nowadays.
A seller will never get the build cost back so in some ways its better to buy an already converted car as the build can be proved and driveability, felt.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Have you managed to get the car on the rollers yet mate ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Have you managed to get the car on the rollers yet mate ?


nah..timing is not quite right with work and personal taking priority.
Im running Janice as my daily whilst the weather is good and im currently in Aberdeen.
Think ive done at least 5k in the last 5 weeks with Italy, couple of shows and commuting to Aberdeen, so she seems to be performing ok..for now..runs for the wood.. :lol: 
Autograph are currently balancing their workload/holidays including one other from this forum who is having a conversion done, so it will be a couple of weeks before she goes in for a life blood and filter change and see if she is ready to spin the wheels on the rollers.
EGTs are allot better now with the new head and the EBC dialled in better.
New DSG/clutch has an OEM feel and you cant tell its been upgraded..its that smooth.

Ive managed to change my old stylie bulbs for a Mullum supplied LED jobbie including interior and number plates and gone is the old yella look for a crispier whiter colour.
Also fitted my new Liquid Gauge and tried to run both in parallel but the K Line isnt able to support both at the same time so Roddy has first dibs on my spare Liquid.
Steve


----------



## squarehead94

So much want! Lush.


----------



## V6RUL

squarehead94 said:


> So much want! Lush.


Cheers, maybe if you attend AITP this weekend you can have a mooch, but looks like it will be weather dependant as rumours have it, it could be a very wet day.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Still no rollers Steve ?


----------



## V6RUL

Currently waiting for a Forum members car to be completed first.
Mine is currently on the ramps having a custom driveshaft fitted to the drivers side..

Steve


----------



## jamman

The same person from July mate ?


----------



## jamman

PS I thought driveshafts were a strong point ?

Looks nice and new unlike mine


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> The same person from July mate ?


Maybe.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> PS I thought driveshafts were a strong point ?
> 
> Looks nice and new unlike mine


Strong enough..yes..but 15mm too long..
Steve


----------



## 3TT3

Nice thread,

Didnt read it all, but for info, before my 4 pot TT, I was looking at a 350z late 2007 with the 313 engine.
road tax here would be the same as a v6 TT 1600 sterling pa.225 quattro is about 500 sterling.
As a consequence v6 TT's and 350z used prices are awfull/good value here .
For the 350, I was willing to suck it up..maybe ..but one of their faults is the clutch,flywheel.Pre 2007 replacement repair.. around 400-600.2007-2009 1500-1600(parts alone).This one seemed to have a doubt.. so older TT 4 pot with room for "small people" in the back was the outcome 
A V6 TTconversion ,Id still be "shafted".


----------



## V6RUL

3TT3 said:


> Nice thread,
> 
> Didnt read it all, but for info, before my 4 pot TT, I was looking at a 350z late 2007 with the 313 engine.
> road tax here would be the same as a v6 TT 1600 sterling pa.225 quattro is about 500 sterling.
> As a consequence v6 TT's and 350z used prices are awfull/good value here .
> For the 350, I was willing to suck it up..maybe ..but one of their faults is the clutch,flywheel.Pre 2007 replacement repair.. around 400-600.2007-2009 1500-1600(parts alone).This one seemed to have a doubt.. so older TT 4 pot with room for "small people" in the back was the outcome
> A V6 TTconversion ,Id still be "shafted".


Owning a V6 TT pre March 2006 will cost you £270ish road tax for the DSG model in the UK and not £1600.
The most common issue with the V6 TT seems to mechatronic failure or cam timing chain stretch, but plenty of owners who have no issues and its only the ones that are reported that seem to scare peeps out there.
The 350 is a very good looking mota but i would save up for the 370 as Nissan spent a little money on it and made it more appealing inside. Plenty of peeps boosting their 350/370s for that little more power, but the Audi V6 TT is a little behind in the modding scene, but the VW MK4/5 Rs scene has a few more boosted members in SC and Turbo guise. 
Steve


----------



## Hark

Guessing he's not from uk with those tax prices. Id guess NI?


----------



## David C

Hark said:


> Guessing he's not from uk with those tax prices. Id guess NI?


Ireland. Not NI.


----------



## V6RUL

Don't think i want to be living in Ireland if thats the car tax pricing and running a 3.2
Wonder what the restrictions are on registering the car over the border and driving it across and doing a yearly trip for tax and MOT north of the border.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I've recently sold my Carbon Fibre wheel arch spats and valance to forum members and had my 225 valance wrapped and fitted. Just a few more bits before ADI..

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Here is a vid from the Swiss trip recently which was fantastic.
Some V6 Turbo sounds taboot..




Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Had a misfire for the last couple of days and decided investigation was required..
Dropped the coilpacks and removed the plugs..


Closer inspection..

Up close and personal..

Plug changes are 40k for an OEM setup..thought 20k with the turbo would be ok but obviously that will be revised to 15k.
I boroscoped the cylinders and only found small carbon/oil deposits.
New plugs checked for 0.8mm gapping and installed.
Fluids checked and all ok.
Runs sweet again..so time to get her on the rollers for some logging.

Steve


----------



## 3TT3

Ouch! cause in your opinion?

When I last was into a bit of tuning,I remember trying all sorts of cold plug grades ,various extensions retractions,even surface discharge plugs,never seemed to make much diff


----------



## jamman

They look totally fecked Steve.

Are you not a little worried about where the rest of the plug is after last time Steve ?


----------



## V6RUL

3TT3 said:


> Ouch! cause in your opinion?
> 
> When I last was into a bit of tuning,I remember trying all sorts of cold plug grades ,various extensions retractions,even surface discharge plugs,never seemed to make much diff


The plugs are standard iridiums for the V6.
There is not an option to improve the plugs apart from going one setting colder.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

I can't make out what plugs they are due to you using the flash.

But damage like that is usually caused by high EGTs...maybe only in one cylinder but I would definitely check things out further.

Also be careful when logging as it may just happen again and next time you might not be so lucky and damage may occur to valves/bores.


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> The plugs are standard iridiums for the V6.


Please tell me I haven't just read that??

So you're running plugs designed for an NA V6 in a turbo charged V6.....and your tuner thought this was perfectly acceptable?? :roll:


----------



## L33JSA

You may want to have a read of this...I've highlighted the important points you and your tuner may want to read about.

http://densoiridium.com/faq.php

Question 6...

Q. Why are there different heat ranges? Which one should I use?
A. Part of your spark plug?s responsibilities, in addition to firing a spark, is to remove heat from the combustion chamber. This is accomplished by channeling the heat through the insulator material and metal housing. From there, the heat is transferred to the cylinder head where the engine cooling system can go to work. A spark plug?s heat range is its ability to dissipate heat. *The colder the plug, the more heat it can channel out of the combustion chamber. In a performance application, colder heat ranges may be necessary to handle the extreme temperatures brought on by higher compression ratios, forced induction, and high RPM?s*. While ?Colder? plugs may seem to be the way to go, please remember that the spark plug must achieve its ?self-cleaning? temperature where it can burn off fuel and carbon deposits. Otherwise, the plug could ?foul out? where it is prone to misfiring and poor acceleration. *A plug that is too hot can overheat, also causing power loss, detonation, pre-ignition, and possible engine damage. A good, general rule of thumb is to start with the factory recommended heat range. For every 75 to 100 hp you add to your engine, you may go to the next colder step.* DENSO heat ranges move up as they get colder; 16 would be our hottest Iridium Power plug, 34 would be our coldest (ranges; 16,20,22,24,27,31,34)

So let's say at a conservative bet bearing in mind no power figures have ever been disclosed you are running 500bhp - this is double the standard power of the NA engine so you want to be running AT LEAST 2 grades colder possibly even 3 grades.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> They look totally fecked Steve.
> 
> Are you not a little worried about where the rest of the plug is after last time Steve ?


They are just sooty due to over fueling cos the ECU detected knock and compensated with fuel.

The bar/electrode has disintegrated over time as it would have eaten a valve and the took the turbo out.
The plug has still been firing, even though the spark has been weak. The misfire could only be felt under certain engine load.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> I can't make out what plugs they are due to you using the flash.
> 
> But damage like that is usually caused by high EGTs...maybe only in one cylinder but I would definitely check things out further.
> 
> Also be careful when logging as it may just happen again and next time you might not be so lucky and damage may occur to valves/bores.


The plugs are IZKR7B.
EGTs are well under control and don't exceed 900c on boost.

Logging will be done in stages..increasing boost at each stage if things go well.
I liked the boroscoped, trick piece of equipment.

Lots of conflicting info out there on plug choice and usually seems to cause concern depending on compression.
I'm running 8:1 and nice EGTs, so heat isn't an issue.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> so heat isn't an issue


Your plug states otherwise....


----------



## Matt B

Dude I thought you were an engineer - you are looking at physical evidence of a near death engine experience and the blinkered egt is fine approach is astonishing.

Here is a clue - imagine another garage ( other than autograph ) had removed those plugs - what do you suppose their advice would be?

If there advice was - lets just fit the same plugs again and we are good to go then I don't think anyone would be impressed


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> so heat isn't an issue
> 
> 
> 
> Your plug states otherwise....
Click to expand...

I'm not suffering high EGTs but I may have been suffering from too many heat cycles causing fatigue.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Dude I thought you were an engineer - you are looking at physical evidence of a near death engine experience and the blinkered egt is fine approach is astonishing.
> 
> Here is a clue - imagine another garage ( other than autograph ) had removed those plugs - what do you suppose their advice would be?
> 
> If there advice was - lets just fit the same plugs again and we are good to go then I don't think anyone would be impressed


Exhaust Seals are good and turbine wheel is in good shape.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

If it was down to simply erosion of the plugs then they all would have been showing signs of it.....which after looking at those pictures I would say they aren't.

Don't you think it's interesting that it's happened to the cylinder at one end of the engine. Didn't you change the design of the inlet manifold at the last rebuild? Related possibly? Did you have the inlet flow tested afterwards?

This has only happened in the last what....3000-4000 miles since the last rebuild - I would imagine you inspected them at this time and deemed them ok?

You ring any decent tuner and explain to them that you've turbo charged a normally aspirated engine and ask their advice with regards to what plugs you should run and I can guarantee they will all say 'colder ones'


----------



## jamman

Dear oh dear Autograph


----------



## 3TT3

As mentioned above,I used to try colder plugs and different length plugs and also surface discharge plugs.They didnt make any adverse diff to performance but then again it was only a normal aspiration engine that Id shaved too much off and compression was very high.
You say theres only one other type that will fit?
If that is heat damage?(and if it isnt what else could it be?) could it be getting so hot its glowing and the engine is autoretarding the ignition a lot anyway?
There are no surface discharge plugs that are compatible? I know they wouldnt provide the ideal flame front compared to sticky out in the combustion chamber ones but you never have to adjust the gap and they wouldnt have a hot spot.
Maybe just the one grade colder would help, if thats all thats available ?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> If it was down to simply erosion of the plugs then they all would have been showing signs of it.....which after looking at those pictures I would say they aren't.
> 
> Don't you think it's interesting that it's happened to the cylinder at one end of the engine. Didn't you change the design of the inlet manifold at the last rebuild? Related possibly? Did you have the inlet flow tested afterwards?
> 
> This has only happened in the last what....3000-4000 miles since the last rebuild - I would imagine you inspected them at this time and deemed them ok?
> 
> You ring any decent tuner and explain to them that you've turbo charged a normally aspirated engine and ask their advice with regards to what plugs you should run and I can guarantee they will all say 'colder ones'


I agree that wear should be even across the plugs and cos it's not then intake or tune should be improved..unless changing the gap on the plugs to 28thou has caused an issue..
The SRI has not been messed with at all, air filter arrangement has been replaced earlier in the year.
It's the plug on cylinder 1 that has caused the issue (furthest from TB)
Tune is by Unitronic.
Plugs have been in for about 12k but with old head on which had smaller exhaust valves.

The bit that has disappeared off the main body of the plug which isnt affected by hotter or cooler type plugs..
http://www.globaldenso.com/en/products/ ... heatrange/
Steve


----------



## 3TT3

Does it really matter?
and I dont wanna go "final destination/twilight zone" :twisted: 
Wth do you mean?

Some ceramics and a bit of metal has gone bye byes into that cylinder.
Maybe its np and everything has been dissolved /crunched up in the combustion process/slipped past the rings pinged around in the turbo vanes, got stuck in the intercooler or wotever.
Itd worry me .
I mean from what Ive seen,theres no reason it couldnt happen again at 100 1000 or 5000 miles?
Something must have caused it ,yes?
Cold plugs from what I remember have nothing to do with the normal egt or excess combustion heat ,but are merely to protect the plugs themselves(unless the plugs glow and initiate early combustion)

The engine isnt designed for turboing yes?..so hasnt got a oem tested flow/pulse setup.Inlet tract shock waves n all that stuff..
If it was me Id go for at least the colder plug..if there are sd plugs that will work/reduced length,id try those too,ie anything thatd prevent a repetition.

This is coming from a poster who hasnt done any mods at all to a standard 225 4 pot atm,still tho if it was me Id be a lil concerned.


----------



## jamman

WIth all these constant issues over four years with the car/Autograph you can see just why Steve is never willing to give this car the beans because I firmly believe deep down he has absolutely zero confidence in the car.

It's a sad position to be in when it looks like the tuner can't even advise properly on the correct plugs to use.

I wonder if Steve had chosen a better company and thrown the same vast amount of money at the build if he wouldn't now have been tearing up the Pod for a good couple of years and breaking records instead of all these easily avoidable errors


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> WIth all these constant issues over four years with the car/Autograph you can see just why Steve is never willing to give this car the beans because I firmly believe deep down he has absolutely zero confidence in the car.
> 
> It's a sad position to be in when it looks like the tuner can't even advise properly on the correct plugs to use.
> 
> I wonder if Steve had chosen a better company and thrown the same vast amount of money at the build if he wouldn't now have been tearing up the Pod for a good couple of years and breaking records instead of all these easily avoidable errors


My TT has had the beans plenty of times and is worked harder than most on here..don't forget it went to Swiss cheese land and back earlier in the year.
The car will run OEM plugs and will be logged to see if anything shows up.
Better tuning company..name it and avoidable errors..what errors..

My TT will run fine at 14.5 psi or 1 Bar all day.
It's about pushing beyond that and trying to get to the Unitronic software limit of 26 psi.
Knowledge for the 1.8 is out there but for the Audi 24V VR6 its fresh ground above 19psi and the likes of HPA or HGP haven't exceeded these numbers.
The build is further compounded by the DSG limiting factors, which hopefully have been resolved by the path taken, so the engine can be pushed further and see what happens along the way.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> The car will run OEM plugs and will be logged to see if anything shows up.


Explain how you are going to check each cylinder for issues.....especially the one where the spark plug melted?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

For the cost involved, where is the harm in trying some different spark plugs?

The money that has been spent so far it seems daft to risk a bit of metal ending up in your combustion chamber....

Out of interest you say the egts are ok, what are they at on a standard non turbo v6?


----------



## L33JSA

fixitagaintomoz said:


> For the cost involved, where is the harm in trying some different spark plugs?


That's far far too much like common sense....let alone tuning sense!



fixitagaintomoz said:


> The money that has been spent so far it seems daft to risk a bit of metal ending up in your combustion chamber....


Think Steve secretly likes rebuilding his car - he'll be knocking on the door of £300k spent next if he's not careful!!



fixitagaintomoz said:


> what are they at on a standard non turbo v6?


Should be roughly 700-750deg c on an NA car.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Thanks for the EGT discussion - always wondered what OEM was.

Mine's an HPA turbo & running 0.8 bar & the highest EGT I've seen is 830 degrees. It hasn't been custom mapped yet but when it is I'll be watching the EGT's like a hawk.

Sorry to see many seem to be having a go at Steve - clearly he's done something that few others would contemplate but don't shoot him for going for it. There's no 'right way' or information out there of how to turbo the V6 when you get above the standard HPA kits so he's had to find his way through it all - every mod has to be judged & assessed then you can guarantee it will highlight what the next mod needs to be. A never ending climb.

It's easy to just jump in & say 'you should do ABC' but they all have affects on other things. Personally I think if I got too much negative comment on the forum I'd just say 'bollox' & not bother posting again. Realistically Steve's not getting much back from the forum now as nobody else has come remotely close to where he's at, he's only doing it as a way of helping others, myself included.

You've only got people such as myself doing these other V6 builds because Steve's shown us it's safe & possible - it would be a shame to lose development of the V6 because people are warey of posting.


----------



## L33JSA

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Mine's an HPA turbo & running 0.8 bar & the highest EGT I've seen is 830 degrees.


I take it that's at the limiter?



lotuselanplus2s said:


> Sorry to see many seem to be having a go at Steve


Alternatively it's called offering advice which he seems completely hell bent on completely ignoring for some reason?



lotuselanplus2s said:


> There's no 'right way' or information out there of how to turbo the V6


Whether it's turboing a 4 pot, 6 pot, v6, V8 or v10 - the basic principles are the same. The engine is effectively a big air pump. The more air you can flow through it and adequately fuel for the more power you make. This is obviously then restricted by other factors such as heat and strength of components which determines as to how safe it is at these levels.



lotuselanplus2s said:


> Realistically Steve's not getting much back from the forum now as nobody else has come remotely close to where he's at


How do we know of anyone coming remotely close when no one knows what power it's even making since no power figures have ever been divulged despite it going through several different rebuilds and several thousands of pounds. I would say advice that is being given to him is getting something back from the forum....wouldn't you?



lotuselanplus2s said:


> .... because Steve's shown us it's safe & possible


I think Steve's whole thread has shown it's definitely possible.....whether or not it's safe is a whole different matter....did you read about his melted spark plug??


----------



## V6RUL

My EGTs are about 800c at 0.8bar and is plenty safe but as you ramp up the boost the EGTs climb but since fitting the new head EGTs are about 930c at upper boost levels which is under the pre-ignition level..hopefully.
Lambda always been good and the majority of its time is reading 1 and when on it, reaches 0.77 which is slightly on the rich side but errs on the side of caution.
What does concern me (thanks Lee) is number 1 cylinder being starved of air at higher boost levels and this needs to be investigated.
If plugs need to be changed, then they will but logging will start with OEM and data will determine what, if anything needs sorting.

On a side note..
I don't hide in the shadows and if there's something worth posting good or bad..I share..dis me if you wanna but that's the way it is.
Would really enjoy one of the 1.8 modding guys jumping on a 3.2 turbo conversion and trying to help push the boundaries/limits, but I guess the 1.8 is an easier upgrade path.
There are approx 5 3.2 DSG cars in the world picking away at 25+psi, one has had to resort to a TTRS S-Tronic box and has just ironed out his own install issues.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> On a side note..
> I don't hide in the shadows and if there's something worth posting good or bad..I share..dis me if you wanna but that's the way it is.
> Steve


Sorry Steve that's total bollocks and you know it, you seem to forget when Autograph came on and the very first thing he stated was there were things that you didn't want disclosed, so please don't try that on.

Or the times Frase pulled you up on other forums when you were very economical with the truth so please by all means bullshit newbies but not the old skool it doesn't wash.

Regards dissing you seem to forget when you used to dis anything and everything as "small fry", yes it was a while ago but that's just how long your build has been running and if you give it you also have to take a bit back.

I so want to see this build reach a successful end but when you ignore experienced peeps advice and jut dismiss it out of hand it grates nothing more nothing less.

My two pennies are that your EGTS are not under control at all and that damage was done on the Swiss trip when having the occasional play.


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> What does concern me (thanks Lee) is number 1 cylinder being starved of air at higher boost levels and this needs to be investigated.


I'd have thought if it was getting hotter in that cylinder compared to the others that it is either getting too much air compared to the rest of the cylinders or it's not getting enough fuel (faulty injector?)



V6RUL said:


> On a side note..
> I don't hide in the shadows and if there's something worth posting good or bad..I share..dis me if you wanna but that's the way it is.


Don't get me wrong.....I'm not dissing you for being completely up front and honest warts and all with regards to your build....however what I am giving you a ribbing for is refusing to listen to anyone else other than Autograph and continuously throwing money at it without seeing proper reliable results from it.



V6RUL said:


> Would really enjoy one of the 1.8 modding guys jumping on a 3.2 turbo conversion and trying to help push the boundaries/limits, but I guess the 1.8 is an easier upgrade path.


Don't tempt me......but if all goes according to plan I'll be knocking on the door of your estimated power in the not too distant future with a lowly 4 potter!!



V6RUL said:


> There are approx 5 3.2 DSG cars in the world picking away at 25+psi, one has had to resort to a TTRS S-Tronic box and has just ironed out his own install issues.


DSG boxes aside....how many 3.2 V6 or indeed 2.8 VR6 engines are there out there worldwide pushing well over 500bhp?? I can guarantee that it didn't cost them 10s of thousands of pounds to get there!

I can remember 6 years ago or so going to a rolling road day at Awesome GTI. There was a purple VR6 there that had basically had a GT35 turbo strapped to it, a decompression plate installed, different injectors and a generic map from somewhere in the states and I'm sure it did just under 500bhp.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note..
> I don't hide in the shadows and if there's something worth posting good or bad..I share..dis me if you wanna but that's the way it is.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Steve that's total bollocks and you know it, you seem to forget when Autograph came on and the very first thing he stated was there were things that you didn't want disclosed, so please don't try that on.
> 
> Or the times Frase pulled you up on other forums when you were very economical with the truth so please by all means bullshit newbies but not the old skool it doesn't wash.
> 
> Regards dissing you seem to forget when you used to dis anything and everything as "small fry", yes it was a while ago but that's just how long your build has been running and if you give it you also have to take a bit back.
> 
> I so want to see this build reach a successful end but when you ignore experienced peeps advice and jut dismiss it out of hand it grates nothing more nothing less.
> 
> My two pennies are that your EGTS are not under control at all and that damage was done on the Swiss trip when having the occasional play.
Click to expand...

Autograph were asked not to speculate on causes to an engine failure until I was ready to release the information.
Other forums may get a summary of progress and this forum gets the full version.
Maybe banter between the 1.8 and 3.2 fraternity is what you are referring to.
I do have to filter out certain comments and consider the merits of the valid ones and generally I welcome them.
My new head was fitted before the Swiss trip and that trip was the testing ground for EGTs and 3000 miles later she was good.
I must admit to not being conservative on the trip and speeds of 150+mph were experienced as well as spirited acceleration.
I'm sure issues would have shown themself under that stress..don't you think...
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does concern me (thanks Lee) is number 1 cylinder being starved of air at higher boost levels and this needs to be investigated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have thought if it was getting hotter in that cylinder compared to the others that it is either getting too much air compared to the rest of the cylinders or it's not getting enough fuel (faulty injector?)
> 
> Logging should identify an injector issue.
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note..
> I don't hide in the shadows and if there's something worth posting good or bad..I share..dis me if you wanna but that's the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get me wrong.....I'm not dissing you for being completely up front and honest warts and all with regards to your build....however what I am giving you a ribbing for is refusing to listen to anyone else other than Autograph and continuously throwing money at it without seeing proper reliable results from it.
> 
> I do listen, but sometimes a path is already mapped out.
> All changes will give benefits, some more than others and some done for headroom.
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would really enjoy one of the 1.8 modding guys jumping on a 3.2 turbo conversion and trying to help push the boundaries/limits, but I guess the 1.8 is an easier upgrade path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't tempt me......but if all goes according to plan I'll be knocking on the door of your estimated power in the not too distant future with a lowly 4 potter!!
> 
> About time..all your other projects keep getting in the way and your build needs to speed up.
> Any 4 potter manual can probably exceed my power but I'm running DSG, would be a different story if your running a 4 pot DSG or S-Tronic as the stresses would be too much on the box and it would turn to toffee.
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are approx 5 3.2 DSG cars in the world picking away at 25+psi, one has had to resort to a TTRS S-Tronic box and has just ironed out his own install issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DSG boxes aside....how many 3.2 V6 or indeed 2.8 VR6 engines are there out there worldwide pushing well over 500bhp?? I can guarantee that it didn't cost them 10s of thousands of pounds to get there!
> 
> Not the point, I am actually running S-Tronic now as my old DSG turned to toffee and there are lots of 3.2 manuals out there nearing 500bhp but there torque will be less and they don't even have to change internals apart from spacer plate. This is the cheaper way to power but with limiting factors. But once any 3.2 exceeds 500torque, internals and transmission have to be upgraded/changed.
> With a sweet engine you can run 1 bar for 450bhp and 450lb/ft
> 
> I can remember 6 years ago or so going to a rolling road day at Awesome GTI. There was a purple VR6 there that had basically had a GT35 turbo strapped to it, a decompression plate installed, different injectors and a generic map from somewhere in the states and I'm sure it did just under 500bhp.
Click to expand...

And thats his limit without internals and tranny upgrades.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

L33JSA said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's an HPA turbo & running 0.8 bar & the highest EGT I've seen is 830 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that's at the limiter?
> 
> 
> 
> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no 'right way' or information out there of how to turbo the V6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it's turboing a 4 pot, 6 pot, v6, V8 or v10 - the basic principles are the same. The engine is effectively a big air pump. The more air you can flow through it and adequately fuel for the more power you make. This is obviously then restricted by other factors such as heat and strength of components which determines as to how safe it is at these levels.
Click to expand...

Hi Lee

the basic limiter is set to 0.6 bar but i've got an Apexi EBC fitted, but not yet custom mapped. Running at 0.6 the engine gets bogged down at lower revs when you accelerate, presumably because it's overfuelling but tweaking the Apexi (it's very easy to play around with) it just drives a lot better at 0.8bar. However until it's been properly mapped I wouldn't dream of turning the boost up in case various bits of engine start exiting through the exhaust pipe.

With regard to the theory of boosting 4 / 6 / 8 etc cylinder engines I completely understand & agree with you. The only point I was trying to make is that various people have over the years played around with high powered 1.8T's hence have found out the hard way where the weak points & limiting elements to high power are. For someone such as me I know (fingers crossed) up to 500 bhp it's clutch (manual gearbox), con rod shells, fuel pump size, big injectors, size of turbo, decompression plate, new chain, race cat, air filter + a suitable map to control it (think that's all the rubbish I've had done). Once you go North from 500 bhp then you've no idea really which bits going to break first or which element is the limit to more power.

I know I'm teaching you to suck eggs but thought i'd make the point.

ps I still find it amazing that a 1,800 cc engine can make such amounts of power. What are they actually like to drive at the level of 400+ bhp? Can you use it for doing the school run / nip to the shops etc?


----------



## Matt B

Where is your egt sensor ? What is it reading - a composite of all 6 cylinders 
So imagine you have 5 cylinders at 800 degrees and one at 1100 - what will the gauge tell you? Answer about 900 degrees


----------



## Matt B

And by the way all this 3.2 turbo path less trodden and all that is a Fuckin lame excuse - it's very easy to woopsie up a 4 pot BT build too. Thing is this car has never lived up to the billing.

I am quite temped to buy a 3.2 and hand it over to lee just to show you how easy it is


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Matt B said:


> And by the way all this 3.2 turbo path less trodden and all that is a Fuckin lame excuse - it's very easy to fuck up a 4 pot BT build too. Thing is this car has never lived up to the billing.
> 
> I am quite temped to buy a 3.2 and hand it over to lee just to show you how easy it is


Hi,
please do. I'd really love some more knowledge / experience out there from other TT'ers.

I can't understand all the Golf owners, it's as if they use a different language - I suppose it takes a certain mentality to want to take your mum / granny's safe dependable runabout it 'nutter it'.


----------



## V6RUL

Matt..the car will be logged and results looked at..pretty much the same for a 1.8

It would be very interesting for Lee to do a 3.2 conversion on a DSG TT above 19psi but it is a big commitment and I'm sure Lee has enough on his plate.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Dude there was a 3.2 bora in redline about three years ago running 800 horsepower - you have never shown anything above 450 which lets be honest I am close to in my puny little 4 pot. 
I really want this build to be great but the way you talk on here is very different to the way you talk in real life - I just wish you would accept advice in the way it meant rather than all this smoke and mirror shit - the DSG box is your choice and if it limits the build then that's your fault


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Dude there was a 3.2 bora in redline about three years ago running 800 horsepower - you have never shown anything above 450 which lets be honest I am close to in my puny little 4 pot.
> I really want this build to be great but the way you talk on here is very different to the way you talk in real life - I just wish you would accept advice in the way it meant rather than all this smoke and mirror shit - the DSG box is your choice and if it limits the build then that's your fault


Did the Boro have DSG? No
Your 4 pot is very pretty and I'm sure quite nippy.
Of course my choice is the DSG as its been from day 1..manual is 1 category and DSG is another.
DSG/S-Tronic 3.2 has its limits and I'm exploring them.
I hope I am nice in real life as I am on the forum and not a keyboard warrior..
Steve


----------



## 3TT3

The thing I still dont follow is the logic of just replacing the the plugs n see what happens next in testing.

Unless you have a definite theory/somekind of gut feeling as to the cause of the plug disintegration.

a. If it happens again,you think the result will be the same.the bits n blobs will just go out of the cylinder somewhere?
Is there like no risk of major damage?
b. What do you think was the actual cause ,insulator and one electrode is gone,bad plug batch? detonation took out the ceramic and it went first then cos of the heat with no ceramic ,the side bit went.
or some hot spot on outer piece or too much oxygen or colder pulse to that cylinder/not enough fuel for cooling momentarily.or a load of other theories possible I suppose.
c.I just mean in testing/logging can you not fit the coldest possible plug or an sd set and as long as they can provide ignition,while things may not be ideal youd have done your best to eliminate hot plugs which could destroy the engine?.

d. Then do whatever logging/boost runs n temp checks.I just dont follow the idea of replacing the components that failed in the quest for max perf /boost unless you got some kind of "ahh I think I know what happened" theory of your own, in which case gl with the next stage.

Ill digress a lil.I personally dont know much about audi mk1 v6, just that as standard it didnt seem much better than a 225.My other interest was a 350z(which I think I mentioned before  ).
Before I bought the TT I was inches close to getting a 2007 350z with the 313 engine and bonnet bulge.a 2008 one cos of emissions and our switch to that method would actually cost more in road tax here...anyway.
The reason I didnt get it and I was willing,tho not happy at the road tax was cos there was a late discovered juddery clutch.

The pre 2007 hi revving q engines were only 20 bhp less ..or so but the change to the bonnet bulb engines ,some 80% of the engine components were of a new design.. wooh and its basically an underbored version of the current 370z.
Thats all ok but a pre 313 bhp engine dmf flywheel and clutch would be around 1500, the one i was close to buying would have been closer to 3000 cos it has to be all oem branded parts..thas a lot for a clutch prob!(the car mileage was under 40k).
Thats one of the few probs..well that and the actual clutch pedal not returning to full height.. sounds almost TT like  
There was..as you may know some turboed ..maybe it was supercharged version that almost made it to production, but didnt..500+ I think.

I dont really like the 370z..its been shortened and widened and doesnt look great with the 20 in wheel option :lol: :roll: at guy who is stickin 20 in on a mk1 TT.

What was all that bs about a 350z^ above then .
1.Im actually fairly happy with my 225 TT so far
2.If Id gone for a 350z and an aftermarket turbo option.. and there are kits,if one of the plugs went like that .I wouldnt put the same ones back in 
Just my 3 grands worth.
I passed on the 350


----------



## Matt B

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude there was a 3.2 bora in redline about three years ago running 800 horsepower - you have never shown anything above 450 which lets be honest I am close to in my puny little 4 pot.
> I really want this build to be great but the way you talk on here is very different to the way you talk in real life - I just wish you would accept advice in the way it meant rather than all this smoke and mirror shit - the DSG box is your choice and if it limits the build then that's your fault
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Boro have DSG? No
> Your 4 pot is very pretty and I'm sure quite nippy.
> Of course my choice is the DSG as its been from day 1..manual is 1 category and DSG is another.
> DSG/S-Tronic 3.2 has its limits and I'm exploring them.
> I hope I am nice in real life as I am on the forum and not a keyboard warrior..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve - of course you are a nice bloke in real life but sometimes your choice of words and how you choose to respond to some of the evidence does leave me baffled.

Nippy is a good word - reliable is another, let's see how nippy it is when the vband mani goes on over the winter


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - of course you are a nice bloke in real life but sometimes your choice of words and how you choose to respond to some of the evidence does leave me baffled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This..... although I allow a bit of leeway as I know you are a United fan :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

So, went on the rollers today with the prop disconnected.
Just running Wastegate at 1.2bar and came away with 300kw at the wheels, which is about 500bhp at the crank.
The TT readings are all within spec and we couldn't run higher boost as the wheels were slipping on the rollers at 1.2 Bar in 4th gear above 6400 rpm (7200 rpm limited) good for what we were after.
If I want to run higher settings I will need to go to Awesome as the car can be strapped down better there.










Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Video is private mate


----------



## V6RUL

Soz, should be public now.
Not very dramatic as my V6 doesn't jump and sway.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

Good to see some results at last.

How come you didn't just remove the Haldex fuse instead of disconnecting the propshaft out of interest?

Couple of things....most I saw on the digital display was 292kw, which equates to 391bhp. Also there is no way you are losing 110bhp through the transmission. Going off other 3.2V6 transmission losses from rolling road days you will lose approximately 13% which sits you at around 450bhp at the crank/flywheel.

Also I noticed that after a few runs the power was dropping off to 270ish kw - any reason for this? Is there a fan in between your car and the red car in front of you or not?

What torque were you running then? Any graphs?


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> Good to see some results at last.
> 
> How come you didn't just remove the Haldex fuse instead of disconnecting the propshaft out of interest?
> 
> Couple of things....most I saw on the digital display was 292kw, which equates to 391bhp. Also there is no way you are losing 110bhp through the transmission. Going off other 3.2V6 transmission losses from rolling road days you will lose approximately 13% which sits you at around 450bhp at the crank/flywheel.
> 
> Also I noticed that after a few runs the power was dropping off to 270ish kw - any reason for this? Is there a fan in between your car and the red car in front of you or not?
> 
> What torque were you running then? Any graphs?


DSG cars won't run with fuse removed as the DSG detects a fault and cuts transmission.
You can remove the plug at the haldex but prop won't be cooled and faults appear but TT will still run.
Prop disconnect is kinder.

Display showed 292 I agree but display is slower and being averaged over a set sample rate whilst data logging of values was more accurate and higher sampling.
DSG loses are higher than manual and best guess is used but purpose of the Dyno was not power recording but values at certain parts of the Rev range for Unitronic to analyse.
There was a fan in front of the TT and highest AIT was 43C.
I think torque was about 600nm but not sure.
Will see if some meaningful graphs can be sent over to me, but as mentioned this info wasn't about the numbers but data.
Will probably book into Awesome for the power numbers if Unitronic are happy with results from yesterday.
Steve


----------



## 3TT3

I think there should be a "hi pee" mark on these rr graphs/results.
Personally Id still be worried about excess spark plug bits contributing to cylinder lining seals ,but hey 
If its as good as its gonna get for now,how bout some youtubing rl 0-60.80 etc action?


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Display showed 292 I agree but display is slower and being averaged over a set sample rate whilst data logging of values was more accurate and higher sampling.


Data logging of what? MAF values do you mean?



V6RUL said:


> DSG loses are higher than manual and best guess is used


Agreed....around 16.5% looking at losses on other DSG cars which puts you around 460bhp instead.



V6RUL said:


> There was a fan in front of the TT and highest AIT was 43C.


Not brilliant I'm sure you'll agree.



V6RUL said:


> Will probably book into Awesome for the power numbers if Unitronic are happy with results from yesterday.


Excellent.....get it done then.....sooner the better


----------



## Spandex

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DSG loses are higher than manual and best guess is used
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed....around 16.5% looking at losses on other DSG cars which puts you around 460bhp instead.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't disconnecting the prop remove some drivetrain losses though? At the very least you're not going to be driving the upstream half of the Haldex coupling...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Spandex said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DSG loses are higher than manual and best guess is used
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed....around 16.5% looking at losses on other DSG cars which puts you around 460bhp instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't disconnecting the prop remove some drivetrain losses though? At the very least you're not going to be driving the upstream half of the Haldex coupling...
Click to expand...

isn't that taking that into account, as there are higher losses involved with the 4wd system?


----------



## V6RUL

Driving to Aberdeen in the TT at the mo.
Speak later.
Steve


----------



## Spandex

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed....around 16.5% looking at losses on other DSG cars which puts you around 460bhp instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't disconnecting the prop remove some drivetrain losses though? At the very least you're not going to be driving the upstream half of the Haldex coupling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't that taking that into account, as there are higher losses involved with the 4wd system?
Click to expand...

Don't know whether it was taken into account or not. The reason I asked is that it's fairly rare to disconnect the prop. Usually people either pull the fuse (non-DSG) or pull the Haldex plug (DSG) and in both these scenarios you stop the Haldex coupling engaging but you still have to spin the 'engine side' of the coupling, which will introduce some losses (hence the heat generated in the coupling). By disconnecting the prop, you remove those particular losses.

So, I was just wondering if the increased losses from the DSG gearbox are offset by the fact the prop shaft has been disconnected.


----------



## nate42

Slowly but surely keep going! You probably have upgraded Haldex unit so runs are possible also on AWD mode at least on Dyno Dynamics dynos. Mine was run in AWD mode without problems. This would put less tress on the shafts and eliminate wheels spin issues.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, ive managed to negotiate the 5 hour drive upto Aberdeen with no issues and had a few little plays along the way.

I do have the upgraded Haldex fitted, so if i went on 4 wheel rollers then the load would be shared across the platform, however for testing purposes we just wanted to log some runs for Unitronic as they wanted to see cam timing, duration and overlap as they think they can revise the files to improve the tune (few degrees of timing one way or another)

On a DSG car you can't remove the fuse like you do on the 1.8 cars as the DSG detects a serious fault and cuts all drive.
Pulling the plug on the Haldex is an option but the spinning prop wouldnt be cooled at the Haldex coupling end and im not a fan of this method.
Disconnecting the prop at the transfer case (3 bolts) has its merits.
As the rear end is disconnected losses wont be as much as a fully connected system, however, there will be some losses due to the DSG and transfer case, but im only giving a best guess when i say somewhere between 15-20%

IATs on the runs peaked at 43C at the upper end and quickly recover due to the efficiency of the charge cooler.

I will see if i can get some of the logs put onto a graph format and e-mailed to me, if they've got time.

I will speak to Autograph about booking the TT in at Awesome for some dyno time but then comes down to Unitronic if they want to load some tweaked files first. We will see.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

5 hours and no issues - that's always nice to hear. Catch you at the end of the week for a blether


----------



## A8VCG

Had the pleasure of a few miles in the beast this afternoon in the pi$$ing rain. V6RUL, you scare me a little bit&#8230;in a good way! 

Lovely cobra seats are very comfortable and combined with the KW variant 3 model, the car feels just as it should on the road. I think my KW's are going to suit me right down to the ground. We had the benefit of going out in my brothers standard V6 DSG immediately after V6RUL and you can tell KW have cleverly tuned this kit into the best bits of the OEM system yet with the ability to deliver both; comfort for those Grand tours or toughen up for the track.

Now, onto the performance. Given it was very wet and the load of traffic on the road, we were using the power in little bursts. My initial thoughts were that she seems way more savage (ON:OFF) than Ruby. The DSG behaves very differently on the aggressive side than my manual which in part has a lot to do with the extra ponies. Steve explained that there is a small mapping issue that will be sorted soon so looking forward to my next run. Other than that, the car is very lively :lol: and with the performance haldex, you can feel the rear end pushing under hard acceleration which is way different from Ruby who suffers from a bit more torque steer being currently on standard haldex.

Noise wise, very different from Ruby and her whistles and swooshes. When hammer time kicks in, the exhaust note gives you a bit of a slap in the face but equally when cruising; very acceptable levels of noise from the exhaust. Very different to my car which is significantly quieter. Definitely not offensive but you know there's something special going on in the front end to those spark plugs :lol:

Thoroughly enjoyed seeing you again Steve and look forward to the next instalment. Cheers Craig


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers for the kind words Craig.
Pity the weather was too wet to take a few country roads on and we had to stick to a main traffic route.
I'm looking to get my Throttle map more concave as the gas pedal is still sensitive and can make the TT too on/off at times.
It feels like I have 100% of my power in 40% of the pedal travel, it's been altered before but needs some more tweaking.

A little timing to be altered but I don't feel any issues on the road.
I've ordered some colder plugs and we will be doing some back to back logging to see if the colder ones perform better, but I'm not sure how to tell if they are better on not, but im just writing the cheque.
Steve


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Yay for colder plugs, surely that will make you happier giving it full beans? Knowing it's less likely to destroy the plugs!


----------



## V6RUL

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Yay for colder plugs, surely that will make you happier giving it full beans? Knowing it's less likely to destroy the plugs!


We're going to be doing some runs to determine what's what.
Running 26psi on a V6 TT DSG is a rare thing and only 2 others worldwide, that I know of.
I just need to ensure longevity by making the odd nip and tuck where ness.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> It feels like I have 100% of my power in 40% of the pedal travel, it's been altered before but needs some more tweaking.


What throttle body are you using? Standard or different?



V6RUL said:


> I've ordered some colder plugs and we will be doing some back to back logging to see if the colder ones perform better, but I'm not sure how to tell if they are better on not, but im just writing the cheque.


Good to see you've taken some advice!! It's not about being able to notice a performance difference.....it's about ensuring they won't melt under the increased heat conditions you will put them through which in turn means saving your engine from potential damage and stop you from writing more cheques than you already have!



V6RUL said:


> Running 26psi on a V6 TT DSG is a rare thing and only 2 others worldwide, that I know of.
> I just need to ensure longevity by making the odd nip and tuck where ness.


But running 26psi on a V6 TT turbo non DSG isn't a rare thing is it? Difference with yours is the need to ensure longevity of the gearbox. Colder spark plugs wont save your box from failing!


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered some colder plugs and we will be doing some back to back logging to see if the colder ones perform better, but I'm not sure how to tell if they are better on not, but im just writing the cheque.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you've taken some advice!! It's not about being able to notice a performance difference.....it's about ensuring they won't melt under the increased heat conditions you will put them through which in turn means saving your engine from potential damage and stop you from writing more cheques than you already have!
Click to expand...

Lee I think Steve believes anything Autograph tell him unfortunately

"Steve we need to do a day of logging"'(because Xmas is coming) :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like I have 100% of my power in 40% of the pedal travel, it's been altered before but needs some more tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> What throttle body are you using? Standard or different?
> 
> Throttle body is standard.
> As the boost has gone up, it's changed the characteristic of how the power is delivered.
> A map has been prepared and just needs downloading onto the car, then test it out.
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered some colder plugs and we will be doing some back to back logging to see if the colder ones perform better, but I'm not sure how to tell if they are better on not, but im just writing the cheque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see you've taken some advice!! It's not about being able to notice a performance difference.....it's about ensuring they won't melt under the increased heat conditions you will put them through which in turn means saving your engine from potential damage and stop you from writing more cheques than you already have!
> 
> Running lower boost and I'm sure the OEMs are ok, but at higher boost levels, it's too much of an unknown to take a chance on OEM plugs when 8 or 9s are available. I've ordered 6 x 9s which are a tenner cheaper than OEM. As you've said, there is nothing to test to prove any benefit but colder plugs are nudging things in a safer direction.
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running 26psi on a V6 TT DSG is a rare thing and only 2 others worldwide, that I know of.
> I just need to ensure longevity by making the odd nip and tuck where ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But running 26psi on a V6 TT turbo non DSG isn't a rare thing is it? Difference with yours is the need to ensure longevity of the gearbox. Colder spark plugs wont save your box from failing!
Click to expand...

Running over 19psi on a V6 is a rare thing whether it is manual or DSG, cos the manual boxes are made of Swiss cheese over 500lb/ft and peeps need to decide on a transmission solution cos it's not just about gear strength as the bearings and casing are know to go south.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Had a little drive out today in a standard TTRS..



Pleasantly surprised at how refined the the car drives as I thought that it would be more of a handful being the top of the range in the sportiness, but no..well mannered and smooth in its power delivery.
Manual gearbox was fine and slipped into gear well, only niggle is that any generated boost is lost in the gear change, but should imagine that S-Tronic may hold onto some boost.

Compared to my TT, mine is old in its feel and dated in its technology and I can see why peeps may move to the MK2, but the MK1 has something characterful about it and why peeps love em.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Manual TTRS is fine you just forgotten how to drive properly auto boi.

Agree about the engine totally it's the only thing about the Mk2 I like/love. (apart from steering wheel)


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Manual TTRS is fine you just forgotten how to drive properly auto boi.
> 
> Agree about the engine totally it's the only thing about the Mk2 I like/love. (apart from steering wheel)


Didn't want to brake anything so shifted like a normal person and ended up wasting any boost in between gears.
Engine is sweet and very quiet compared to mine.
Didn't feel any drama.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Who's RS was it Steve ?


----------



## V6RUL

It's one of the guys I work with in Aberdeen.
No options, just your basic RS, which makes it all about the engine.
One thing I don't like is the accelerator pedal as its mounted to the floor and my foot wasn't used to it.
I think there is an inch or two extra room in the back compared to the MK1.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

I do like the RS - won't be long before I have one


----------



## V6RUL

The engine is a peach and is good out of the box.
Costs are becoming affordable now and cost vs performance is going to appeal to a wide market.
Steve


----------



## mike-turbo

I have audi rs3 engine waiting to go in one of my projects.would be nice in a mk1 TT.but I just need a audi ttrs gearbox anyone got one for sale ....


----------



## V6RUL

There are boxes out there but not easy to find.
Kaps offer a dog box, I think.
Steve


----------



## coolie

Hi Steve

you'll know the answer to these q's for me. i've got a 3.2dsg - 42,000mls on the clock. is it worth having a re-map done and if so, by who? whilst i'm there, is there benefit on a std model to have the deg re-mapped?

Final q - the TT bounces about a bit on std suspension. i dont really want to make it look low or change to coil overs, can the shocks be upgraded to good effect?

Thoughts?

Thanks Craig


----------



## V6RUL

****** said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> you'll know the answer to these q's for me. i've got a 3.2dsg - 42,000mls on the clock. is it worth having a re-map done and if so, by who? whilst i'm there, is there benefit on a std model to have the deg re-mapped?
> 
> Final q - the TT bounces about a bit on std suspension. i dont really want to make it look low or change to coil overs, can the shocks be upgraded to good effect?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks Craig


Hi Craig,
If you wanna make sure your TT is running the best it can ensure servicing is tip top.
A remap will optimise the running potential of the TT and I would say WAK or REVO could offer you a combo deal on an engine and DSG tune. A tune seems to improve midrange feel which is where you will be running the car most of its time.
The DSG tune may optimise shifting potential and can be customised to hold onto or let go of gears sooner or later depending on your preference.
My DSG tune changes up at 2k rpm in D mode.
Auto shift removed in M mode
Launch in S mode is 3500rpm.
Auto shift in S mode is now 4k rpm.

If your TT is bouncing this may be due to worn shocks.
Replace them with OEM.
Changing shocks alone for uprated/stiffer will not be matched to the spring rate and may cause you more issues than cure.
Depending on budget and how long you plan on keeping the car I would consider changing for a new setup and costs are somewhere between £600-£2000, but the more you spend the fancier the kit..
Good road feel is important to make you happy with your TT and bad suspension won't help this.
Steve


----------



## coolie

V6RUL said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> you'll know the answer to these q's for me. i've got a 3.2dsg - 42,000mls on the clock. is it worth having a re-map done and if so, by who? whilst i'm there, is there benefit on a std model to have the deg re-mapped?
> 
> Final q - the TT bounces about a bit on std suspension. i dont really want to make it look low or change to coil overs, can the shocks be upgraded to good effect?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks Craig
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Craig,
> If you wanna make sure your TT is running the best it can ensure servicing is tip top.
> A remap will optimise the running potential of the TT and I would say WAK or REVO could offer you a combo deal on an engine and DSG tune. A tune seems to improve midrange feel which is where you will be running the car most of its time.
> The DSG tune may optimise shifting potential and can be customised to hold onto or let go of gears sooner or later depending on your preference.
> My DSG tune changes up at 2k rpm in D mode.
> Auto shift removed in M mode
> Launch in S mode is 3500rpm.
> Auto shift in S mode is now 4k rpm.
> 
> If your TT is bouncing this may be due to worn shocks.
> Replace them with OEM.
> Changing shocks alone for uprated/stiffer will not be matched to the spring rate and may cause you more issues than cure.
> Depending on budget and how long you plan on keeping the car I would consider changing for a new setup and costs are somewhere between £600-£2000, but the more you spend the fancier the kit..
> Good road feel is important to make you happy with your TT and bad suspension won't help this.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, thats helpful

i'm in good position with this v6, only done 42,000mls, and has had an end to end service completed (brakes replaced, all filters done, fluids, transmission, haldex, plugs, coolant all been replaced) about 1000mls ago. don't think we missed anything, and it went to audi for a software update foc (they reckon it was the straightest v6 they'd seen for a while. is there anything which i might have missed - obvious?

sounds like the combo of a remap on engine and might be the job then - i'll look at where best to get it done.

the suspension just sometimes jumps you out of the seat over uneven b roads. without going to a coil over setup - what would be sensible. presume the benefits of a suspension job, i can get all bushes stripped out and replaced (oe bushes or something else?)

thanks for advice (love this community, never a grip - other forums I've been a member of, quick to jump down peoples throat! etc) and love the TT ownership - always feels special and looks great, and sounds superb (its surprised a few friends who wanted me to get a Boxster)


----------



## V6RUL

You could look at suspension options here from Awesome GTi..
http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8n
Not bad prices and a reputable VAG indie.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> One thing I don't like is the accelerator pedal as its mounted to the floor and my foot wasn't used to it.


Do you mean like how the accelerator is mounted in your daily 535d? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't like is the accelerator pedal as its mounted to the floor and my foot wasn't used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like how the accelerator is mounted in your daily 535d? :lol:
Click to expand...

Seat height in the BM is higher and my foot position is different to the lower seating position the RS offers.
As the RS was manual my seat position was governed by the clutch pedal and found my right foot was not in a neutral position waiting to be flexed, quite the opposite.
S-Tronic would allow seat position to favour accel pedal allot better.
Steve


----------



## Antthony

V6RUL said:


> Plug changes are 40k for an OEM setup..thought 20k with the turbo would be ok but obviously that will be revised to 15k.
> I boroscoped the cylinders and only found small carbon/oil deposits.
> New plugs checked for 0.8mm gapping and installed.
> Fluids checked and all ok.
> Runs sweet again..so time to get her on the rollers for some logging.
> 
> Steve


To be honest, I recommend 5k intervals for the plugs with a turbo unless you are running very conservative boost and timing. 10k if running iridiums.


----------



## V6RUL

Yeah, I agree that plugs should be changed sooner, rather than later especially on boosted applications where normal servicing does not apply.
I am also running non-standard TT coil-packs which may impact on plug longevity also.
Steve


----------

